#ubuntu-release 2010-11-15
<slangasek> anyone here know why eglibc build-depends on g++-4.4 currently, rather than g++?
<highvoltage> if only you had changelogs, then you could check!
<highvoltage> *ducks*
<highvoltage> slangasek: I guess it's best to contact Aurelien Jarno <aurel32@debian.org> though, seems like he made the change in eglibc (2.10.1-7)
<slangasek> highvoltage: I read the changelog; all the references to g++-4.4 seemed unfortunately ambiguous to me
<slangasek> and indeed, the version mentioned in the 2.10.1-7 changelog is not the version currently listed in build-deps
<highvoltage> ah
#ubuntu-release 2010-11-16
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<lamont> skaet: 443GB, so I think we're ok, fyi
<skaet> lamont,  thanks.  :)
<mvo> lamont: can i haz "natty" on extras.ubuntu.com please :) ?
<lamont> mvo: I assume there's a ticket?
#ubuntu-release 2010-11-17
<skaet> cjwatson, around?
<highvoltage> edubuntu-dvd seems to have built, but it doesn't seem to be on cdimage?
<highvoltage> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/natty/edubuntu-dvd/20101117/livecd-20101117-i386.out
<highvoltage> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/
<cjwatson> Cannot write to `/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/edubuntu/dvd/live/i386.ltsp-squashfs' (No space left on device).
<cjwatson> antimony had trouble this morning - it should be better now
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/edubuntu/natty/dvd-20101117.log
<highvoltage> aaah
<cjwatson> 93GB free now
<highvoltage> could you shoot off a new spin?
<cjwatson> well, it affected all images and I don't really want to do all that by hand - is edubuntu/dvd urgent?
<highvoltage> no, it can wait
<cjwatson> well, meh, whatever, kicked it off
<highvoltage> well, it will be useful, and will be used, so thanks a lot :)
#ubuntu-release 2010-11-18
<davmor2> Currently if you get Natty to install plymouth doesn't seem to stop or gdm doesn't take over.  Upgrade seems to be okay though.
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-14
<cjwatson> So does anyone want to express opinions about Perl 5.14 (see ubuntu-devel/ubuntu-release) or should I just do it?  I'd probably start after the daily CD builds tomorrow if nobody objects.
 * ogra_ would just do it, now seems the right time for such a change
<cjwatson> I'm at least going to wait until tomorrow anyway, to minimise chances of disrupting daily builds
<cjwatson> infinity: if I do this, would you be able to make sure that armhf starts out with perl-base 5.14, so that we don't have to rebuild everything twice?
 * cjwatson adds a transition tracker page
<infinity> cjwatson: Yup.
<infinity> cjwatson: Give me a second ping on the subject when you upload?  I'm not watching -changes like a hawk while I'm busy with Other Things.
<Laney> is it much more than no-change rebuilds?
<cjwatson> I'd advise also making sure that  liblocale-gettext-perl libtext-iconv-perl libtext-wrapi18n-perl libtext-charwidth-perl  are in sync.
<cjwatson> Laney: that's about it; possibly a few merges of packages that have required explicit fixes for Perl 5.14, but most of those have already been taken care of AFAIK
<Laney> yeah, seemed well organised in debian
<cjwatson> there are eight open blocking bugs in Debian, but nothing particularly core
<Laney> some random ftbfs IIRC
<cjwatson> yeah, at least a couple were FTBFSing anyway
<cjwatson> infinity: will do
<infinity> cjwatson: Admit it, when you type "armhf", you now say "arewoof" in your head, don't you?
 * infinity owes slangasek some reciprocal pain.
<cjwatson> (Scrap libtext-wrapi18n-perl from the above list; it's not ABI-dependent)
<cjwatson> infinity: totally
 * ogra_ thinks armhf is the wrong naming anyway ... i mean, we never stopped using eabi and also still build little endian ... should theoretically be armelhf
<infinity> ogra_: Don't go there. :P
<ogra_> *g*
<infinity> ogra_: It'll get more confusing when we do arm64, which should be armelhf64, right? :P
<ogra_> indeed !
 * infinity vomits a little.
<ogra_> heh
<cjwatson> just use pwgen for your new architecture names
 * infinity adds a --arm switch to pwgen.
<ogra_> lol
<slangasek> one of those perl-5.14 FTBFSes is mine, which I'll sort out just as soon as I get a new version of freetds to the archive
<cjwatson> slangasek: which one is that?
<slangasek> libdbd-sybase-perl
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> it's at dependency level 3 anyway
<jibel> there is a problem with libtasn1-3 and multiarch which break amd64 desktop installation
<jibel> bug 890338
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890338 in libtasn1-3 (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "package libtasn1-3 2.10-1 failed to install/upgrade: './usr/share/doc/libtasn1-3/NEWS.gz' is different from the same file on the system (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 24)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890338
<slangasek> jibel: how do you mean, "Breaks amd64 desktop installation"?  There should be no i386 packages pulled into a default desktop
<slangasek> also, didn't I see that pitti worked around this by dropping compression of NEWS.Debian in the package?
<cjwatson> jibel: we know about the problem in any case
<slangasek> "if the user selects to install flash" - right
<jibel> slangasek, when flash is installed during the initial installation it install the i386 version of this package
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=647522
<ubot4> Debian bug 647522 in gzip "gzip -9n is not deterministic" [Normal,Open]
<cjwatson> I will move my debugging of that a bit further up my list (though I'm by no means taking an exclusive lock on this problem)
<cjwatson> I've marked jibel's bug as a dup of the one pitti fixed this morning
<jibel> cjwatson, found bug 889303. thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889303 in libtasn1-3 (Debian) (and 5 other projects) "gzip -9n sometimes generates a different output file on 64 bit (affects: 19) (dups: 5) (heat: 102)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889303
<slangasek> how long ago was the fix published?  I'm not seeing the new libtasn1-3 on us.archive.u.c
<cjwatson> source uploaded 10 hours ago
<slangasek> perhaps there's a mirroring issue
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- 1 lp_publish lp_publish 43136 Nov 14 10:20 /home/lp_archive/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtasn1-3/libtasn1-3_2.10-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- 1 lp_publish lp_publish 36982 Nov 14 10:20 /home/lp_archive/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtasn1-3/libtasn1-3_2.10-1ubuntu1_armel.deb
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- 1 lp_publish lp_publish 43668 Nov 14 10:21 /home/lp_archive/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtasn1-3/libtasn1-3_2.10-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- 1 lp_publish lp_publish 42498 Nov 14 10:21 /home/lp_archive/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtasn1-3/libtasn1-3_2.10-1ubuntu1_powerpc.deb
<cjwatson> so eight hours ago
 * slangasek nods
<cjwatson> (for binaries)
<slangasek> I just hit the bug on my daily dist-upgrade here
<cjwatson> add this one to the list of install/upgrade-breaking bugs for which the strategy of reversion would be useless
<slangasek> where does that list live? :)
<cjwatson> in my head
<cjwatson> I suspect it will be arbitrarily long and it would be quicker to construct a list of bugs where reversion is the correct strategy
<slangasek> jibel: which mirror are you using when you see this?  We should probably track back the mirroring problem
<slangasek> oh, or I could go straight to archive.ubuntu.com and see that it's missing there :P
<cjwatson> wait, isn't us.archive internal?
<slangasek> dunno
<cjwatson> as in IP addresses in our datacentres.  (it is.)
<jibel> slangasek, fr.archive.ubuntu.com, duplicates use il and at respectively
 * slangasek nods
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors not looking terribly healthy right now
<cjwatson> I wish it were easier to see on that list which ones are country primaries
<slangasek> I'm told +archivemirrors is fundamentally broken
<cjwatson> anyway, IS discussion indicates syncproxy is busted and undergoing maintenance
<cjwatson> so we can still do builds but can't effectively publish anything new to users right now
<cjwatson> (which is obviously bad but out of our direct control ...)
<infinity> cjwatson: It's come to my attention that we've had no armel builds of anything since the 12th.  Perhaps relating to the machine cutover?
<infinity> cjwatson: (Don't really have the time to look right now, but I can tomorrow if you don't beat me to it)
<infinity> cjwatson: (image builds, that is)
<infinity> cjwatson: Err, nevermind.  "nothing building" was a log issue.
<infinity> cjwatson: It's just core (I think) that isn't.
<infinity> cjwatson: NM.  Dead buildd.
<cjwatson> Yeah.  I'd noticed that and was going to investigate tomorrow if it persisted.  There was apparently some power work in the DC over the weekend (or at least that was wgrant's guess) and I thought it could be related.
<cjwatson> Do you know what's wrong and if we should be switching buildds or something?
<wgrant> cjwatson, infinity: It could also just be buildd-manager ignoring them.
<cjwatson> wgrant: buildd-manager doesn't do image builds.
<wgrant> Oh. Image builds.
<wgrant> I see.
<cjwatson> sorry, I did bring up your name - the livefs buildds are on the same segment as the LP ones AFAIK
<cjwatson> so I figured they might be affected by similar power work
<cjwatson> (if any)
<infinity> cjwatson: apache was dead on annonaecaeaeaeaeeea.  lamont's rescued it.
<infinity> cjwatson: No idea why, and not a whole lot of care factor.  That host's days are numbered.
<GrueMaster> infinity: Not sure who to ping, but the recently tested and released omap4 kernel for oneiric is no longer showing up in http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux-ti-omap4/ .  Source is there, meta is there.
<GrueMaster> bug 885466 shows it as fix-released.  And it was there last week.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 885466 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 12 other projects) "linux-ti-omap4: 3.0.0-1206.12 -proposed tracker (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885466
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-15
<infinity> GrueMaster: Looking.
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: fixing
<cjwatson> :-)
<cjwatson> it's flipped over to universe again for some reason, bloody thing
<infinity> Yeah, I assumed that was the issue. :P
<cjwatson> I've thrown it back to main
<infinity> Cheers.
<cjwatson> infinity: (sorry, I'd already started when you said that)
 * infinity hits ^C.
<infinity> cjwatson: No big deal, I'd just logged into cocoplum, run madison-lite, and started typing chang<tab>
<infinity> cjwatson: So, you were clearly 13 seconds ahead. ;)
<doko> infinity, no, you were 13 seconds late ;-P
<infinity> Pessimist.
<doko> btw, what about arhf?
<doko> armhf even
<infinity> arwuff.
<cjwatson> I think I'll stage the main parts of perl 5.14 in the ubuntu-toolchain-r PPA
<infinity> cjwatson: Shiny.
<infinity> doko: Oh, where is eglibc/ubuntu bzr these days?
<infinity> doko: I wanted to make some armhf commits.
<doko> cjwatson, I don't care about precise, but I would like to see this stuff in ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<doko> infinity, please prepare for 2.15, it's in cvs
<doko> bzr even
<infinity> doko: Where?
<cjwatson> doko: not /staging?
<doko> infinity, the packaging vcs should tell you
<infinity> doko: Debian SVN?
<infinity> doko: That doesn't carry any ubuntu tags, so I'm assuming not.
<doko> cjwatson, should be ok as well. staging however is private (misunderstanding by my side). I'd like to have ubuntu-toolchain-r/ppa workable for stable releases. so I don't care about the current development release, but will revert anything to the released (major) versions of a stable release.
<cjwatson> oh, ok, so /test is a usable playground for staging things on their way into precise?
<cjwatson> I want to have somewhere I can sync the perl source from unstable into, rebuild a few key packages against it, and then bulk-copy those all into precise
<cjwatson> I could do it directly in precise, but it's a little disruptive until the most important few packages get rebuilt
<infinity> cjwatson: Basically just the debconf rdeps?
<cjwatson> those are the most important; I was going to go a little further out
 * infinity used to have debconf-english in the buildd chroots for that reason.  Perl transitions suck.
<infinity> I don't know if lamont's continued that tradition.
<infinity> Or is there no such thing anymore?
<cjwatson> that's no longer a problem
<cjwatson> debconf-english is gone, debconf recommends debconf-i18n
<infinity> Ahh, so I see.
<infinity> Yay.
<cjwatson> so it shouldn't explode builds any more; but I'd still like to avoid chaos in e.g. ubuntu-desktop
<doko> infinity, eglibc should be ready or commits i you are in the right team. if not, please consider to change ;-P
<cjwatson> so the order should be: perl / liblocale-gettext-perl libtext-charwidth-perl libtext-iconv-perl libfont-freetype-perl libglib-perl libuuid-perl / libcairo-perl / libpango-perl / libgtk2-perl
<infinity> doko: That was the most German thing you've said all day.
<infinity> doko: But I found it at lp:ubuntu/eglibc, yes.  I thought it still lived under ubuntu-toolchain, but clearly not.
<cjwatson> which by my reading gets us all of ubuntu-desktop
<doko> infinity, sorry, I can't even deny
<infinity> doko: And when are you hoping to get 2.15 in?
<cjwatson> main is a bit more than that, 71 source packages with binaries depending on /perlapi-5.12/
<cjwatson> I don't know if I want to bother staging everything there
<infinity> doko: On the one hand, I'd like to focus my work here.  On the other hand, if I need to support 2.13 on armhf for the next week or so, I need to make sure both work right.
<infinity> cjwatson: Not like many are large or cumbersome.
<doko> infinity, waiting for your merge of Steve McIntyres's patch for armel/armhf distinction
<cjwatson> indeed.
<infinity> cjwatson: Does mod_perl still have a strange forward/reverse dep tree of doom?
<infinity> doko: Is that all you're waiting on for a 2.15 upload?
<infinity> doko: If so, I'll test 2.15 here on armhf and commit my changes.
<doko> infinity, no, cjwatson did report some vm issues
<doko> kvm even
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738799/
<infinity> Right, so I need to make sure 2.13's working right first.  Which means a -20ubuntu6 upload.
<cjwatson> seems to be building
<cjwatson> infinity: I don't remember - you mean stuff that needed to be in sync with it?
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah.  Though I might be thinking of BDB transitions, not perl ones, come to think of it.
<infinity> BDB led to apache/php/mod_perl/perl/python/mod_python/subversion all being irritatingly in lockstep.
<cjwatson> looks like that's just  libbsd-resource-perl libhtml-parser-perl / libapache2-mod-perl2 / libapache-authenhook-perl libapreq2
<cjwatson> subversion's in level2, guess I could do that
<doko> infinity, feel free to make nay .2.13 uploads
<wgrant> cjwatson, infinity: Any idea how that ports kernel was copied?
<wgrant> Also, the binaries in -security are still in universe
<cjwatson> wgrant: no idea, my guess is pitti might know
<wgrant> Ah, new ABI, so I guess it just defaulted to universe.
<cjwatson> oh, I'll fix -security now
<cjwatson> it's really irritating, this keeps leaking out and causing users problems
<wgrant> The new copy mechanism throws things into NEW if they are missing overrides.
<wgrant> But it's not used by everything yet.
<infinity> wgrant: I still wish that sources in main would have binary overrides default to main.
<infinity> wgrant: I'm almost sure I have a bug filed about that.
<infinity> From 1993 or something.
<infinity> Or do I...
<infinity> Ahh, I didn't file it.
<infinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/192076
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 192076 in launchpad "component of new binary packages should default to source component (heat: 2)" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> It's going to be a while before perl finishes building everywhere in ~ubuntu-toolchain-r/test, so I'll pick it up in the morning, and copy over to precise once I have a respectable set built.
<cjwatson> Night.
<infinity> cjwatson: 'Night.
<cjwatson> (Hopefully nobody needs ~ubuntu-toolchain-r/test much between now and then; it might be a little unstable.)
<lamont> buildd maintenence
<cjwatson> lamont: thanks - do you have a rough ETA?
<lamont> cjwatson: soon
<cjwatson> ok :)
<lamont> right.  buildd maintenence round 2
<lamont> cjwatson: you have slangasek-happiness on all of the archive builders
<lamont> I still need to do !i386 ppa builders
<cjwatson> lamont: ah, excellent, thanks
 * cjwatson gives back acl
<cjwatson> lamont: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acl/2.2.51-4ubuntu1/+build/2926721 - woo
 * cjwatson gives back attr and popt too
<lamont> cjwatson: coolness
<cjwatson> perl 5.14 copied into precise, along with enough to keep minimal + build-essential + standard + ubuntu-desktop installable
<cjwatson> once that publishes I'll upload the first level of rebuilds
<Daviey> cjwatson: Has anyone checked the ubuntu server seeds?
<ogra_> wouldnt that be a server team task ?
<cjwatson> infinity: perl 5.14 in precise now (pending mirror push)
<cjwatson> Daviey: I'm going to rebuild everything anyway
<cjwatson> I was just trying to reduce breakage for upgraders
<cjwatson> ogra_: no, I'm coordinating the perl transition
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> I didn't want to stage everything through a non-virtualised PPA because our tools for managing that kind of thing are still really pretty primitive
<Daviey> ogra_: I wasn't offloading, but it seems that some work has sniffed potential issues.. Rather than replicating work, it seemed a good idea to get a status update from the person driving it. :)
<cjwatson> so I just arranged to avoid the bulk of problems for the first stage, which I think are more likely to hit desktop than server; server will be sorted out soon enough, and the normal LP build scheduler will build main before universe as a general rule
<ogra_> Daviey, yeah, sorry, i missed some context due to reconnect
<ogra_> i was thinking checking the seeds in general for precise
<Daviey> ah. ok :)
<cjwatson> "some work has sniffed potential issues"?
<Daviey> cjwatson: "along with enough to keep minimal + build-essential + standard + ubuntu-desktop installable" .. i assumed that required some sniffing?
<Daviey> Really, what i was trying to work out - what is the impact for the server?  Do i need to do anything.
<Daviey> :)
<cjwatson> you don't need to do anything.  I was just looking through Task fields for the highest-priority rebuilds
<cjwatson> the main part of the rebuild should be done by the next server image rebuild; that's why I timed it as I did
<cjwatson> though I must say, my upstream rate suddenly dropping to 182kbps was not terribly helpful
<Daviey> \o/
<cjwatson> oh bugger
<cjwatson> doko: so, uh, building in ubuntu-toolchain-r/test wasn't necessarily brilliant, because it built against the current libc :-/
<cjwatson> in that PPA
<cjwatson> lamont: help, I'm going to need a rescue on amd64
<cjwatson> actually no I'm not
<cjwatson> I'll just put all the amd64 builders on manual
<cjwatson> libalgorithm-diff-xs-perl, libcairo-perl, and libglib-perl have the same problem; so it'll take three publisher runs in all to sort this out :-/
<cjwatson> guess I know what I'm doing for the rest of the day
<lamont> cjwatson: you're all sorted?
<cjwatson> FSVO sorted that include "I think I can untangle this without admin intervention"
<cjwatson> if allspice has a go-faster button then you could press it
<cjwatson> And of course now perl/amd64 will be uninstallable because it needs the build1 to finish building on i386.  I'm cursed.
<cjwatson> But at least perl-base/amd64 should be installable after this publisher run
<cjwatson> But that won't help builds since perl is in the build chroot so if I build before it's installable then it will just get held back and build with 5.12 ...
 * cjwatson 's head explodes
<cjwatson> I'll just have to do another manual publisher run more or less right after this one.
<cjwatson> 20 minutes to go for perl/i386
 * skaet is glad this is happening now, rather than later in the cycle. 
<cjwatson> Yeah, I wouldn't have attempted it much later
<cjwatson> lamont: I think I will want rerolled chroots a bit later today, but not right now
<cjwatson> lamont: (it's more reliable to have perl-base 5.14 in the chroots, because that way we don't get builds where perl-base is held back but it manages to build anyway)
<cjwatson> right now that would break amd64 though
<cjwatson> amd64 builders back on auto - I think it's safe enough again now
<ogra_> wohoo
<ogra_> congrats
<cjwatson> not that it's safe to upgrade, but the worst of it is untangled
<ogra_> thats what i meant :)
<skaet> :)
<slangasek> lamont: yay, so I can upload bash too now :)
<slangasek> and should probably check on getting Debian's autobuilders updated for this
<lamont> slangasek: cjwatson: skaet: I need a small window where I can have syncproxy down - any particular time better than others?
 * slangasek defers to cjwatson 
<skaet> skaet defers to cjwatson too
<lamont> what time of the hour is usually quietest?
<skaet> usually end of day in north america is fairly quiet, as long as cjwatson isn't working late.
<lamont> heh
<lamont> I meant more "when does the publisher trigger the archive each hour?"
<cjwatson> about :30-ish
<cjwatson> except for at the moment when I'm running it manually
<cjwatson> whenabouts do you need to do it?
<lamont> oh, awesome.
<cjwatson> and how long will it take?
<lamont> I need about 5 min of quiet time with them
<cjwatson> you can have it now if you like
<lamont> thanks
<lamont> taking it now
<lamont> cjwatson: if you would be so kind as to trigger, I shall watch it
<cjwatson> I'll just start a publisher run, it should trigger near the start and I need one anyway
<cjwatson> (it triggers near start and end)
<lamont> sigh
<lamont> unsigh
<cjwatson> triggered
<cjwatson> was that ok?
<lamont> that's what I'm pondering
<lamont> cjwatson: arp caches suck.  just sayin
<lamont> cjwatson: tell me the next time it triggers?
<cjwatson> should be a few minutes
 * lamont wanders for just a couple.  tailing your log file, too, fwiw
<lamont> b'
<lamont> yay germinate
<cjwatson> lamont: triggered
<cjwatson> (belatedly)
<lamont> and running along just fine
<lamont> \o/
<cjwatson> I'll be fixing the germinate stage this cycle
<cjwatson> to not take so long
<cjwatson> publisher back on auto
<micahg> re firefox> if precise will be getting 9.0 beta 1 soon, and 8.0 and 8.0.1 are functionally the same for linux, do I need to upload 8.0.1 to precise before pushing 8.0.1 to natty/oneiric?
<micahg> precise has 8.0 now
<slangasek> micahg: how soon is "soon"?
<micahg> only chrisccoulson can answer that one, when he finishes porting stuff for 9.0
<slangasek> chrisccoulson: how soon is 9.0beta1?
<chrisccoulson> in a couple of hours
<micahg> oh then it might be moot by the time I'm ready :)
<slangasek> micahg: yeah, don't bother uploading to precise :)
<micahg> slangasek: thanks
<slangasek> chrisccoulson: oh, was that the eta for the upstream release, or for your upload to precise?
<chrisccoulson> slangasek, for my upload. the release was last week, but i'm a bit behind this week
<slangasek> ok
<chrisccoulson> it's blocked on me waiting for it to build here so i can make sure it works :)
<popey> is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RReleaseSchedule supposed to be accurateish?
<popey> the dates of UDS in that page look wrong, 8th Nov which is a thursday
<chrisccoulson> popey, have a look in the column header :-)
 * popey hangs his head ins hame
<popey> and shame
<chrisccoulson> heh
 * cjwatson is curious who tried an Ubuntu live CD build an hour or so ago
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-16
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, "last" on nusaken doesn't show many suspects.
<infinity> nusakan, too.  My fingers still need training.
<cjwatson> infinity: so you then?  (it's not a problem, I was just wondering)
<infinity> cjwatson: No, not me. ;)
<cjwatson> I have no idea then.  Apparently only the two of us were logged in.
<cjwatson> Maybe screen confuses 'last' in places.
<infinity> Almost certainly.
<infinity> So, nevermind that. :P
<cjwatson> Oh.  Or maybe the failure mail was just massively delayed?
<infinity> Logs might know.
<cjwatson> Or it was the build was stuck on a lock for eonss ...
<cjwatson> lag!
<cjwatson> That's the weird thing.  I have failure mails, but http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/precise/ubuntu/ doesn't show anything later than this morning's daily.
<cjwatson> Oh well.
<infinity> Maybe the new cdimage is hurtling through a wormhole.
<cjwatson> So that's what the twelfth core is doing
<infinity> cjwatson: Is there a reason, BTW, why cdimage has an anaemic .bashrc?
<infinity> cjwatson: (colour ls and histdups and some other things might be nice, but I figured maybe you had a reason to want to avoid leak or something)
<cjwatson> not especially, it probably just dates from 2004
<cjwatson> feel free to improve it
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- 1 cdimage cdimage    22 Aug 21  2005 /home/cdimage/.bashrc
<cjwatson> I as close
<cjwatson> *was
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> cjwatson: I might just grab a current one from skel, then.
<pitti> cjwatson: FTR, I didn't request any live builds in precise so far
<ogra_> cjwatson, i need to build some daily-live  armel images for jani, where would i add an entry in etc/default-arches, seems there is no general "ubuntu, daily-live,*,$ARCHES" in the table anywhere
<ogra_> would that be the last entry (all wildcards apart from the $ARCHES entry) ?
<ogra_> even though its temporary i dont want to mess up again ...
<cjwatson> if you just want to do it by hand, you can just set ARCHES in the environment when building
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> ogra@antimony:~$ sudo -u cdimage -i
<ogra_> [sudo] password for ogra:
<cjwatson> s/antimony/nusakan/
<ogra_> ah, damned we have a new server
<ogra_> yeah, just struck me
<cjwatson> cdimage@antimony was disabled to stop you mistakenly using it :)
<ogra_> heh
<cjwatson> (please also remember to change bzr configuration in local branches that push to antimony)
<ogra_> i only use antimony branches locally on antimony ...
<ogra_> bah, and nusakan isnt in the ubuntu namespace anymore
<Laney> can we have something in the transition tracker runner to remove old output?
 * ogra_ sighs about the mess buildlive became for armel 
<ogra_> and the worst is that i cant just blame anyone else ... all my fault *sniff*
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-17
<apw> skaet, is there going to be a topic-foo for each team this cycle?  desktop seems to have one but noone else
<skaet> apw,  yes, am waiting for the managers/teams to create them with the big hitters.   servercloud has theirs,  as does desktop now.   Happy to help set them up if kernel team knows the ones they want.
<skaet> s/big hitters/themes they are working on/
<apw> skaet, ahh had assumed they were just 'all of them'
<skaet> apw, definitely a work in progress right now.
<skaet> :)
<cjwatson> skaet: hey, did you notice that http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/rls-mgr-p-tracking-bugs.html has lost its categorisation?
<chrisccoulson> vh.;/'dsfj/kkjlk,
<chrisccoulson>    oops
<chrisccoulson> my daughter obviously climbed in to my chair when i went to get a drink ;)
<skaet> cjwatson,  yeah I noticed it yesterday, and have been waiting for bjf to show up on line.   Spotted him just a bit ago and have pinged.
<cjwatson> ta
<ogasawara> skaet: I've sent my meeting bits to ubuntu-release for the meeting tomorrow.  Note that I've munged the subject line since I'm also CC'ing the kernel-team mailing list and a subject of "[Kernel] update" seemed too vague.
<skaet> ogasawara, Thanks.  heh,  I suspect the conventions will evolve.  Wanted a starting point at least.  :)
<skaet> cjwatson,  bjf has fixed.
<highvoltage> win 20
<cjwatson> skaet: ta
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-18
<cjwatson> 11:18 <jtv> cjwatson: I found a 0.8s query in there that was repeated several times, that I got down to 0.2—0.3ms.  I just Q/A'ed it, so it should be on production soon.  I'd like to ask you to try it again, and
<cjwatson>             please please keep a very critical eye on it both in terms of performance and correctness.
<cjwatson> regarding the +queue pages
<cjwatson> pitti: ^- perhaps that interests you
<apw> skaet, ok i have created a topic-precise-kernel-essential, is anything required to make that appear (it was made about 3 hours back)
<jibel> skaet, hi, could you moderate my email to ubuntu-release please ?
<Laney> i'll take the WI to re-merge ben from upstream
<cjwatson> Laney: oh good, thanks
<Laney> it'll likely need some de-debianing
<cjwatson> am I missing anything else obvious from that blueprint?
<Laney> ensmarten ben runner to remove stale output
<Laney> plusone overview / dashboard? (harvest?)
<Laney> looks mostly good to me
<cjwatson> added
<cjwatson> thanks
<skaet> jibel, done.
<skaet> apw,  I'll look at it after the meeting.   Key is having it be approved and linking to approved blueprints with valid workitems.   cron job runs every 2 hours, so may take a bit for it to show up.
<jdstrand> skaet: is there a meeting today? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda is redirecting me to oneiric
<jdstrand> skaet: also, I will be doing this one, with mdeslaur doing it thereafter
<skaet> jdstrand,  yes meeting in 25 minutes.   I'll update that Agenda link right now.
<Laney> cjwatson: who is on the plusone team currently?
<Laney> (out of curiosity)
<cjwatson> me, mterry, cyphermox
<cjwatson> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlusOneMaintenanceTeam#Schedule)
<Laney> neat
<Laney> oh, new page to me
<pitti> cjwatson: thanks for letting me know (+queue speedup)
<apw> skaet, ok it seems to be there now, must have just missed the timing and got the worst possible delay
<skaet> apw, goodness. :)
<jdstrand> skaet: I apologize. I am not on that mailing list. I guess mdeslaur and I should join it?
<jdstrand> skaet: (regarding the format change of the meeting)
<skaet> jdstrand,  mdeslaur - yes please.  :)
<jdstrand> done
<mdeslaur> done also
<skaet> thanks jdstrand, mdeslaur :)
 * jdstrand nods
<doko> cjwatson, icedtea-netx uploaded
<cjwatson> ta
<slangasek> stgraber, skaet: which of you is actually responsible for arranging code drupal code review? :) https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-iso-tracker
 * slangasek deletes one of the lines at random to eliminate duplicate work items
<stgraber> slangasek: skaet opened the RT ticket, I replied to it, so a bit of both I guess :)
<skaet> slangasek,  I'm trying to find someone in IS (who ever ends up installing drupal7 on the server) to do the review before it gets deployed.   stgraber will need to arrange for that person to do a code review when the code is ready.
<slangasek> ok, stgraber's then
<knome> stgraber, HAA-HAA (with the nelson from simpons voice) (hey o/)
<stgraber> :)
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-12
<cjwatson> infinity: I seem to remember you saying that some compilers seemed to be generating non-armhf binaries on armhf; were you aware of fpc being in that category?  (dozzaqueux build failure)
<infinity> cjwatson: Yes, it's a glibc bug I'm trying to hunt down.
<infinity> cjwatson: Lazy compilers (like fpc) don't regenerate the eabi ELF headers, but rather trust that crt*.o are correct and blindly link them, and crt*.o are no longer being generated with correct eabi headers.
<infinity> There was a massive refactoring of how crt*.o are generated in 2.16, just need to hunt down how that broke.
<infinity> (It does affect things built with GGC, as it generates the correct bits itself)
<infinity> s/does/doesn't/
<cjwatson> Right, thanks.
<infinity> cjwatson: Tomorrow's a day off for me, so I may do some upstream hunting of said glibc bug, given that I have no grand plans.
<stgraber> someone's been busy processing SRUs. thanks!
<cjwatson> Just trying to compensate a little for the pile I've been adding for SB
<xnox> =)
 * xnox ponders how to make enigmail add hard << thunderbird dependency, such that britney stops thunderbird migrating without a matching/updated enigmail.
<infinity> xnox: It used to have one, and it was removed, to be fair. :P
<infinity> xnox: But that was a loooong time ago.
<infinity> xnox: Back when extensions could stay compatible for years, all the needed was a manifest that wasn't over specific.
<infinity> s/the/they/
 * xnox grumbles
<infinity> Anyhow, it's not hard to add it back.
<infinity> You'll probably want to talk to Chris or Micah, and make sure it's committed to the right bits for them to not lose it again.
<xnox> well there is a new upstream point release...
<infinity> Yeah, those shouldn't be breaking compat for extensions anyway...
<infinity> Well, didn't use to. :/
<infinity> The New World Order may play more fast and loose with ABI.
<infinity> I dunno.
<xnox> the diff is big in the point release, it vaguely suggests api changes.
 * xnox goes to have my second sleep
 * infinity glares at erlang-jiffy's continued failure on PPC.
<infinity> Grr, and it doesn't fail on my local PPC machine.  That's disconcerting.
<infinity> Aaand, this is because perl is segfaulting only on ppc64 kernels, which I don't run locally.
<infinity> I think it might be bedtime, rather than caring about that.
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: I could not see raring desktop & server images for today and yesterday. Is it due to any known reasons?
<cjwatson> psivaa: For desktop, I'm not desperately convinced that all the livefs builders are working properly for raring yet - I'm not seeing any logs from other than amd64 or powerpc.  I don't know whether that's the root cause though.
<cjwatson> Hm, maybe that's not it
<cjwatson> The logs seem incomplete
<cjwatson> Oh, here, stuck builds
<cjwatson> Looks like celbalrai had a sad
<cjwatson> I'll chase it up
<psivaa> cjwatson: thanks, out of curiosity is http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/raring/ the place to look for jobs?
<psivaa> or is there any other place for me to see live logs ?
<cjwatson> livefs-build-logs/raring/ubuntu/ is earlier in the process
<cjwatson> But it's not totally helpful here because of the exact way it all got stuck
<cjwatson> I had to look at the process list on nusakan
<psivaa> ahh ack, get it. thanks
<xnox> cjwatson: do we have any kind of nagios-like monitoring to check the timestamps of the logs & check for hung processes?
<xnox> e.g. such that a query "why images are not built on day X" can be answered automatically.
<cjwatson> No
<xnox> =/
<cjwatson> But I would rather make it not hang this way, than entrench the problem by monitoring for it
<xnox> ack.
<cjwatson> A single dead builder shouldn't snarl up the whole system
 * ogra-cb_ would still appreciate if someone could let linux-nexus7 out of NEW
<xnox> cjwatson: is it intended to only have /casper/vmlinuz.efi.signed on the desktop cd? and no /casper/vmlinuz ? my non-sb & non-uefi VM fails to boot =)
<cjwatson> That's intended, but the breakage isn't
<xnox> ack.
<cjwatson> Let me fix that quickly
<cjwatson> Hmm, there were problems with 8.3 limitations
<cjwatson> Argh
<cjwatson> I'll have to change ubiquity to make this work, I think
<xnox> hmm???? the iso doesn't boot, so I don't get ubiquity yet....
<cjwatson> It's complicated
<cjwatson> Yes I know, but trust me :)
<xnox> =))))
<xnox> ok. I'm guessing if "8.3 limitations" and "Argh" are mentioned it's all that ugly.... =))))
<TheLordOfTime> is this where i'd come to ask whether an SRU actually made it to -updates for precise?  (to confirm something)
<TheLordOfTime> or should i be asking elsewhere
<cjwatson> xnox: Basically the answer is probably to call it vmlinuz.efi instead so that isolinux can be told to boot from it, but if I do that then I have to change everything that expects to be working with .efi.signed
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: Or rmadison
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson, rmadison works only when you're on an Ubuntu system.  I'm not.  and its not a pending SRU, its one that i was informed was already complete.
<xnox> cjwatson: ack and sigh.
 * TheLordOfTime wants to confirm that
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: It works fine on Debian too if you give it the right URL
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: And, uh, you apparently miss my point
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson, again, implies you're on Linux or Debian
 * TheLordOfTime sighs
<TheLordOfTime> whatever, i'll just go check via the code system
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: http://pad.lv/u/$pkgname
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: If it's in -proposed and not -updates, it'll be listed on that page; if not, it won't
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: Or check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGE/+publishinghistory
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: and in that url see the publishing history / full changelog.
<Mirv> hi! we've one bamf cherry-pick in precise SRU queue, and we'd like to get it handled into precise-proposed since we'd already have the next SRU brewing after it...
 * Mirv carefully highlights infinity to point to the above ^ as per vanguard list in wiki
<Mirv> it's been in the queue for a week, and then it should spend another week at least in proposed
<cjwatson> Mirv: Sorry for the delay.  Accepted now.
<Mirv> thanks!
<cjwatson> xnox: signed kernel> should, I *think*, all be fixed tomorrow
<xnox> cjwatson: ack. I will verify ;-) Thank you.
<xnox> cjwatson: are you doing this fix for 12.04.2 as well?!
<xnox> or not affected?
<cjwatson> Not affected yet, but I probably will backport it.
<cjwatson> Once we know it all works.
<cjwatson> For 12.04.2 we want to ship only the signed kernel on the image, which is what provoked this breakage.
<cjwatson> The precise backport of SB support is only partly complete as yet; I'm waiting on some more SRU queue processing.
<Laney> can I copy up brasero from q-updates to r-proposed?
<cjwatson> Sure, if there are no changes from quantal to raring, and if you can get it to not time out (there are some problems in this area at the moment)
<Laney> heh, I'm guessing the timeouts are to do with binaries somehow (initially forgot -b and it didn't time out in several runs, but now reliably does with -b)
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> (self-rejected to replace it with a fix from raring)
 * cjwatson sets up raring milestones as agreed at UDS (I think)
<cjwatson> persia: You have a work item on foundations-r-schedule which is annotated as "must be done within a week of UDS"
<ScottK> cjwatson: For flavours doing traditional Alpha/Betas (Kubuntu is one), we were hoping to get the traditional milestones too.
<cjwatson> Hm, messy, but OK, let me see
<ScottK> Thanks.
<cjwatson> ScottK: ddone
<cjwatson> *done
<ScottK> Excellent.
 * ScottK gives up on trying to run remove-package from an airplane.
<ScottK> If you try to clean up quantal-proposed, don't remove culmus and gdebi.  I got that far before the latency was too high.
<stgraber> ^ thanks
<infinity> NP.
<xnox> is britney EOD ? last update 17:17
<infinity> It's crashing.
<xnox> =(
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-13
<ogra-cb_> lamont, infinity, could someone take a look at celbalrai ? it seems to be completely dead
<cjwatson> 11:16 <ChrisS> cjwatson: Hmm, it's not happy - lots of I/O errors.  I think it may be out of action for a while.
<cjwatson> FWIW
<cjwatson> (yesterday)
<ogra-cb_> oh, well, i thinnk we should replace the HW
<ogra-cb_> the last builds that actually produced logs had very weird gzip decompression errors
<cjwatson> mm
<ogra-cb_> oh, and on a sidenote.... i would REALLY appreciate if some archive admin could let linux-nexus7 out of NEW, it is blocking images building and stuck since nearly a week now (though in the current situation with the builder it might be less pressing)
<ogra-cb_> *image
<ogra-cb_> i think infinity had agreed to give it a review, but he seemingly didnt get to it
<xnox> so glew got reverted, but the britney block is still in place.
<seb128> xnox, which is not so much of an issue because the revert is basically the raring version with an extra changelog
<xnox> true =)
<Laney> oh I see, block doesn't actually take a version
<stgraber> I'll be doing a fair bit of code shuffling in a branch of ubuntu-archive-tools and the cdimage branch to rebase all the tools on the "official" qatracker python module and make sure our code supports dealing with multiple trackers (to support the chinese builds).
<stgraber> I'll be testing some of the changes directly on nusakan and will trigger a few manual builds
<cjwatson> seb128: I've dropped the glew block now, anyway
<cjwatson> infinity: Any chance you could have a look over my secure boot stuff in precise-proposed/{NEW,UNAPPROVED}?
<infinity> cjwatson: Can do.
<infinity> cjwatson: As soon as me three laptops settle down and turn into one again.
<ogra-cb> infinity, jani claimed you wanted to look at linux-nexus7 too
<ogra-cb> would be helpful to have that in the archive soon
<infinity> ogra-cb: Same caveat.  Let me find some coffee or something. ;)
<ogra-cb> yeah, well, as long as the live builder is broken its less urgent :)
<ogra-cb> celbalrai.buildd still isnt reachable from nusakan, so i guess it will still take a while
<infinity> Is IS aware that it's sad?
<cjwatson> Yeah, apparently it's producing I/O errors and failing to get past the initramfs.
<infinity> Oh, "fun".
<cjwatson> ChrisS had a brief look for me yesterday.
<cjwatson> Before that it was just randomly corrupting builds.
<ogra-cb> well, as i said above it also produced pretty weird gzip errors over the last week or so
<infinity> I wonder if it's loose or in the box.
<ogra-cb> i would blame memory or disk and suggest to just replace it
<infinity> ogra-cb: I'd be more inclined to blame power, actually.
<ogra-cb> http://www.embedded.rs/products/ti-omap5430-pico-itx-sbc
<ogra-cb> with one of these :)
<infinity> I wonder if, going back through history, we'd discover that every one of the weird corruption errors we've seen on Pandas has been on the ones in the PandaBox (which celbalrai is, I just looked), and that PSU just isn't delivering enough power.
<ogra-cb> (it claims software compatibility with the panda, i wonder if thats true for kernel and bootloader)
<ogra-cb> hmm
<infinity> ogra-cb: It's an OMAP5, it can't possibly be compatible at the bootloader and kernel level.
<ogra-cb> it started pretty much out of the blue though
<ogra-cb> infinity, yeah, thats why i was wondering about that SW compatibility claim
<infinity> I suspect they just mean userspace, since not all hobbyist dev boards are A-series cores.
<ogra-cb> yeah
<infinity> And I'm betting some people have been burned by switching between A and M and realising nothing works.
<ogra-cb> well, in any case it looks like a chromebook with sata :)
<ogra-cb> though the usb 3.0 is breezing fast on the cb :)
<bdmurray> does a regression test for an SRU for bug 938670 seem sufficient to anyone else?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 938670 in Unity Videos Lens "Remote scope should use libsoup" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938670
<bdmurray> er, bug 936870
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 936870 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Precise) "unattended upgrade failing due to incorrectly detected conffile prompt due to "newconffile" line" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936870
<infinity> cjwatson: All accepted.  I goofed the overrides on the NEW stuff, but fixed as of :33
<cjwatson> Great, thanks
<infinity> cjwatson: I take it we've opted to just hand-wave past the fact that all the -signed stuff probably actually belongs in restricted, not main?
<cjwatson> I had a discussion with slangasek about that a while back.  I forget our exact justification.
<cjwatson> I think as long as the user can produce a signed version that would fit if they installed their own keys on the firmware, we decided that was good enough for us
<infinity> Sure, the source is absolutely free, but the binaries aren't reproducible, which is the icky part.  But I'm not going to be picky about it either.
<cjwatson> If we used signed .debs, I wouldn't consider those non-free
<cjwatson> e.g. signed with the archive key
<cjwatson> shim-signed is skating on the edge a bit, I'll admit
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, I'm not sure that's quite the same thing, but I can see the extension of the argument.
<infinity> cjwatson: More convincing if we can reliably strip the signatures and replace them (can we?)
<cjwatson> I believe that's even tested, at least in shim-signed
<infinity> Shiny.
<cjwatson> sbattach does it
<infinity> I thought there were some issues with that not returning one to a pristine unsigned binary, but maybe that was resolved.
<cjwatson> AIUI that was the case but was fixed
<stgraber> cjwatson: any chance you're still around? :)
<stgraber> I submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/ubuntu-archive-tools/various-qatracker-improvements/+merge/134192 for inclusion in ubuntu-archive-tools
<stgraber> ^ or anyone in ~ubuntu-archive-tools who has a few minutes to review the merge proposal
<stgraber> the diff is pretty massive as that's porting all the code to using the upstream python-qatracker module. Rest of the changes are mostly cleaning up, python3 support and a bunch of bugfixes I found while testing
<stgraber> the cdimage code will need a couple of matching changes once that one lands but those are trivial and I have commit access :)
<stgraber> Note to nusakan users: I merged that branch manually in the copy that's on nusakan so I can land the cdimage bits
<stgraber> (running a test now)
<slangasek> infinity: even if it doesn't return you to the pristine unsigned binary, it returns a functional equivalent, which is about all we get from package rebuilds anyway (if we're lucky ;)
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, I thought there may have been concerns at one point that it wasn't even quite doing that.
<slangasek> ah, nope
<bdmurray> looking at ubuntu-dev-tools in the precise-proposed queue there is an undocumented (in the changelog) change to requestbackport
<bdmurray> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/122313290/ubuntu-dev-tools_0.141_0.141ubuntu0.1.diff.gz
<bdmurray> I'd approve it but wanted a second opinion
<bdmurray> infinity, slangasek?
<slangasek> doesn't look like a change that needs SRU validation, so yeah, I'd accept as-is
<stgraber> and success! we now have the Chinese builds automatically posted on http://localized-iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<stgraber> infinity: while playing on nusakan I noticed there's a non-commited change to bin/wait-for-package is that one of yours?
<stgraber> I also reverted your release time etc/default-arches change and updated the edubuntu entry for raring while I was at it
<infinity> stgraber: Not mine, no.  I've been ruthlessly hunting and committing production changes when I see them.
<cjwatson> rejected nexus7-dev-tools at mterry's request
<cjwatson> (uploader)
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-14
<xnox> does MoM have some kind of blacklist? autofs package is not shown on the main.html
<slangasek> I thought it was using the sync blacklist these days; if it's not it should be
 * xnox goes to find blacklist.
<slangasek> lp:~ubuntu-archive/+junk/sync-blacklist/, and yes autofs is listed
<xnox> slangasek: please remove autofs from the blacklist?
<xnox> history: we renamed it to autofs5, then debian followed, and then debian made autofs5 -> autofs name change. So it's now back to it's original name using the latest code.
<slangasek> xnox: do you know what "manual intervention" cjwatson was referring to in the commit log?
<xnox> oh that's what happened, and I guess that's what he means. We packaged autofs5 (source package), while debian had autofs (the 4 series, source package).
<xnox> and at that time we did not want autofs any more. Now we do =)
<xnox> hmm...
 * xnox needs to think about our LTS->LTS transition.
<ScottK> For that, only binaries matter.
<slangasek> xnox: well, it was blacklisted in June, right before you did the merge into quantal.  I can un-blacklist it regardless, and just trust you to pick up the pieces :)
<xnox> ok. I got it.
<slangasek> xnox: since there's now a source package in Ubuntu, we don't have to worry about it auto-syncing anyway
<slangasek> fwiw, you could always do a UDD merge here and not wait for MoM
<xnox> slangasek: yeah, correct. it was just before i merged it =) and that's when the blacklist was needed.
<xnox> slangasek: thanks. I will be picking up the pieces.
<slangasek> xnox: also, upstart 1.5 is in unstable, so feel free to push that upstart job to Debian. :)
<xnox> slangasek: well that's what I do anyway. It's just that merges.ubuntu.com is my preffered overview of my merges todo + list of "interesting" merges.
<cjwatson> slangasek: there was a clash in Ubuntu-versioned binaries which needed somebody to figure out whether the patches needed to be carried over
<xnox> Yeah! =) about upstart =)
<slangasek> ah, ok
<slangasek> cjwatson: yep, seems to be done now for this package
<phillw> a real quick question guys... bug 1057022 as it works in 'R' and fixes PCManFM, what work is needed for a SRU? Does it fall under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#New_upstream_microreleases ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1057022 in gvfs "PCManFM lists all partitions and devices twice" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057022
<cjwatson> slangasek: so yeah, feel free to unblacklist
<slangasek> but I guess we should maybe try to do some systematic review of the other entries in that blacklist
<slangasek> (done)
<xnox> slangasek: thanks.
<ScottK> phillw: Upstream micro-release SRUs are only for those packages that have approval from the technical board.
<xnox> slangasek: a systematic review would be possible, if there was any sensible way to indicate what condition / actions need to change/complete for unblacklisting.
<xnox> e.g. remove blacklist, if this package is also removed in Debian.
<slangasek> phillw: gvfs 1.14.2 would be covered by the GNOME MRE
<slangasek> ScottK: ^^
<xnox> e.g. remove blacklist, if this package is properly merged with the debian edition.
<xnox> etc.
<ScottK> OK.  MIs-read the package name.
<slangasek> xnox: ah, well, we generally try to make sure it's documented, but YMMV :)
<phillw> slangasek: you'll have to excuse me, I'm really new to filing an SRU, but there is a 1st time for everything. Can you tell me which part of the wiki page I need to follow for gvfs?
<slangasek> phillw: "all of them", and if something doesn't make sense ask and we should fix the wiki page
<slangasek> phillw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<phillw> slangasek: thanks, I'll have a good read through.
<ogra_> infinity, bah, linux-nexus7 is still in NEW :(
<infinity> ogra_: I'll clear it out in the morning.  I was fixing other ARM things yesterday. :P
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> hmm, celbalrai is still dead as well
<cjwatson> ogra_: Has there been an MIR for android-tools?
 * cjwatson fixes the linux-signed-image-* component-mismatch that caused Ubuntu desktop amd64 to fail to build this morning
<ogra_> cjwatson, not sure we need one, does live-build not use universe during build ?
<ogra_> the images will be built from universe packages, i was hoping the chroot will use that as well then
<cjwatson> ogra_: component-mismatches is to be kept clean
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> ogra_: Yes, technically it does not break live builds
<cjwatson> But if we're using it in our builds, it really should be MIRed
<ogra_> oh, and we'll need fastboot for the installer, so that definitely needs to go to main
<ogra_> yep, i'll write up a MIR
<cjwatson> Kubuntu daily-live failed transiently; rebuilding
<ev> so I had an upload of activity-log-manager 0.9.4-0ubuntu3.1 uploaded to precise rejected a while back. I believe this was because the same version had been uploaded, but I can't seem to find anything later than 0.9.4-0ubuntu3 in precise{,-*}
<ev> and indeed, there's nothing in the precise-changes ML for it
<cjwatson> As far as I can see it was manually rejected
<cjwatson> I have no way to tell why
<cjwatson> Did you get an e-mail from any archive admin explaining?
<cjwatson> ev: Oh, there we go, there's an explanation in bug 993056 comment 10
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 993056 in activity-log-manager (Ubuntu Quantal) ""Privacy" > "Diagnostics" > "Send error reports" can't be turned on or off" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993056
<cjwatson> ev: Upload a matching change to quantal-proposed and I'll be happy to review it
<ev> ohhhh
<ev> cjwatson: thanks, I totally missed that
<ev> isn't there a "rejected reason" field in the archive admin toolset?
<cjwatson> ev: Bug 31750
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 31750 in Launchpad itself "rejects should allow (and require) reasons" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31750
<ev> :D
<ev> you have that number memorised, don't you?
<cjwatson> My firefox URL bar does
<ev> lol
 * cjwatson rebuilds the amd64 desktop daily now that the signed kernel should be installable again
<ogra-cb_> hmm, i tought i saw a livecd-rootfs upload from BenC yesterday ... neither the source package nor the bzr tree seem to have any though
<ogra-cb_> *any changes
<cjwatson> There's an MP
<cjwatson> I'll review it at some point today
<ev> yikes - can someone reject the upload of activity-log-manager I just made to raring?
<ogra-cb_> ah, well, i thought i saw an upload too
<ev> I forgot the control changes
<ogra-cb_> oh, wait, my deb-src should probably point to proposed for that
<cjwatson> ev: No, raring isn't frozen so no opportunity to reject
<ev> eep
<cjwatson> ev: Just upload a new version quick :)
<ev> yup
<ev> on it :)
<cjwatson> ev: What's the broken version number?  I can block it in raring-proposed
<ev> 0.9.4-0ubuntu5
<cjwatson> blocked
<cjwatson> this -proposed business means we have a decent window for such things
<ev> wooohoo
<ev> thanks cjwatson
<ev> and 6 is uploaded
<seb128> cjwatson, I got 4 emails "[ubuntu/raring] indicator-power 12.10.5-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)" at 11:59 UTC, just pointing it because I don't know if that's normal
<seb128> it was already accepted at 11:05 a first time
<cjwatson> Odd but probably not a problem and I don't know if there's much I can do to debug right now
<seb128> ok, no worry, I just wanted to mention it in case it's an useful info ;-)
<cjwatson> Ah, I see, it seems to be copying the binaries
<cjwatson> But I think this is because of a launchpadlib crash that's confused britney
<cjwatson> I've nuked the cache, should clear thing
<cjwatson> *this
<seb128> good
<cjwatson> The mails are a bug in themselves but minor by comparison :)
<Laney> I kind of like getting them
<cjwatson> Well, no, they're a bug because the binaries were already there
<cjwatson> There should have been no notification of a no-op
<Laney> ok, not the copying mails per se
<cjwatson> (This was a partial duplicate copy)
<cjwatson> The lplib cache corruption caused us to update proposed-migration's Sources but not Packages, so it was confused about the state of the world
 * cjwatson installs a workaround to avoid this particular manifestation of that problem in future
 * Riddell removes the "tentative" from alphas on release schedule since kubuntu does want them
<Riddell> skaet, persia et al: should the work items from http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21542/foundations-r-flavor-pm-mtg/ be rescued and put on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-r-flavor-pm-mtg ?
<Riddell> ScottK, pgraner ^^
<pgraner> Riddell, thanks, its on my todo list just haven't made it that far... Ubuflu took me out for the better part of last week
<pgraner> Riddell, I'll get it caught up by the end of the week
<Riddell> groovy
<bdmurray> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/global-ignored-commenters/+merge/134317
<cjwatson> bdmurray: merged, thanks
<stgraber> cjwatson: had a chance to look at mine or got scared by the diff (quite a bunch of isotracker changes)? :)
<cjwatson> Oh, I saw it last thing last night and then forgot about it
<cjwatson> Do we have anything on lillypilly that uses it?
<cjwatson> *any of those scripts
<cjwatson> I'll try to review that gradually today ...
<cjwatson> I tend to feel actually changing the #! to python3 in ubuntu-archive-tools is a bit of a timebomb until such time as we have a python3-launchpadlib, even if it works for a given script
<cjwatson> (because we might well want to use launchpadlib in them later)
<cjwatson> making them py3-compatible is clearly a good thing
<stgraber> AFAIK the only script used in the DC is post-image-to-tracker which I kept as python2, the rest are usually run on developer machines
<cjwatson> OK, but still, if we have to add launchpadlib to something then we'll have to revert it to Python 2, which will be awkward if it's been running with python3 and we've accidentally used 3-only features
<cjwatson> Also I want to migrate publish-image-set to nusakan this cycle
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, pushed a change reverting the two scripts to python2
<cjwatson> stgraber: righto, merged now, thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<stgraber> micahg: thanks!
<micahg> stgraber: you're welcome, I'll finish with it a bit later
<xnox> micahg: so do backports end up in the unapproved queue or not?
<skaet> Riddell,  yup,  those work items should be moved.
<micahg> xnox: if it's not NEW, yes
<xnox> micahg: from mere mortals.
<xnox> micahg: ah that's good then.
<micahg> xnox: yes, if you have upload rights for the package
<xnox> ack.
<Laney> xnox is joining the backporters?
<xnox> Laney: nah, sponsoring uploads.
<xnox> =))))
<Laney> into backports?
<Laney> that sounds weird
<xnox> Laney: tell me about it ;-)
<xnox> Laney: you'll see....
<Laney> like, if it's been approved (which it must be before you upload), why didn't the approver upload the backport?
<xnox> Laney: define "approved". I have upload rights and if I do the bug paper work, I can upload right?
<Laney> no, a backporter needs to do it
<Riddell> what's the current protocol on SRUs?  can I accept them as an archive admin into -proposed or do I need to wait for ~ubuntu-sru approval?
<ScottK> Riddell: ubuntu-sru approval.
<bdmurray> Riddell: is there something you need looked at?
<bdmurray> infinity, slangasek, cjwatson: could you have a look at the needs more testing or it will be removed from -proposed comment?
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+bug/589063/comments/20
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589063 in seabios (Ubuntu Lucid) "Windows Server 2008 won't boot with more than 4 vCPUs" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Riddell> bdmurray: not any more thanks, ScottK got onto it
<infinity> bdmurray: Does this also get mailed to the uploader, or just a bug comment currently?
<bdmurray> infinity: just a comment
<infinity> Didn't we discuss the former in the session?
<infinity> (Though, that depends on the APIification of the sru-processing tool)
<bdmurray> I recall emailing uploader when rejecting, not when bugs were still needing verification
<infinity> Oh, I suppose it could wait until the actual reject, sure.
<infinity> Err, s/reject/removal/, in this case.
<infinity> And you're right, we were discussing queue rejection before.
<infinity> I'm not all here today.
<infinity> Still, telling the uploader on removal would also be good.  There's no decent indicator otherwise that it's gone.
<bdmurray> infinity: so on removal not on warning would make sense?
<infinity> Yeah.  Probably.  I think it's more about "by the way, your package is gone", rather than nagging the uploader to do something about it.
<apw> anyone know who owns extras.ubuntu.com, seems to be missing raring and so borking update-manager updates
<stgraber> apw: I know how to fix it but I don't think I can still do it myself, let me see
<stgraber> apw: right, I can't do it myself as I'm not a member of the team anymore, but I can re-active my membership for the 5 minutes it'll take to fix this
<stgraber> apw: should be fixed in a couple of hours (needs 2 PPA publisher runs + a mirror sync from IS)
<apw> stgraber, thanks
<slangasek> bdmurray: the "needs more testing" comment looks good to me; no opinion on emailing the uploader, for my part I only care about the bug nag and that looks good
<bdmurray> Is there an undocumented micro release exception for quantum?
<stgraber> apw: LP side of things is done, I now poked #is to trigger the mirror and update the mirror script if needed
<apw> infinity, fyi we have separated -lowlatency off so it can transition independantly via britney
<stgraber> apw: should be all fixed now
<infinity> apw: As in, giving it its own headers?  Alrighty.
<apw> infinity, yeah it has its own linux-lowlatency-headers-* common headers all of its own
<infinity> apw: Cool.  Hopefully, this won't become an excuse to let it lag dreadfully behind on rebases. :/
<apw> infinity, nope, just to not hold up the migrations
<slangasek> bdmurray: there's no such thing as an "undocumented" MRE ;)
<bdmurray> slangasek: great!  I'm in the loop then
<infinity> Oh god, what have I done?
<infinity> bdmurray: Quick, can you go back in time and give sru-release a -q flag to suppress "this has been released, have a nice day" comment spam?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: There were a few typos in that not-verified-yet comment - has somebody already proofread it?
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lowlatency/3.2.0-33.32 <-- Not the friendliest changelog ever.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, BTW, the above should be a pretty fine test of your async bug closure business.  I don't think we'll ever do worse.
<cjwatson> Pretty sure that's been tested to death now :)
<infinity> Yeah, I know. :P
<infinity> But this one beats 'em all.
<cjwatson> Ahaha
<cjwatson> Can't sru-release at least ignore bugs that don't have the right task?
<cjwatson> (And this, kids, is why autogenerated changelogs are a tool of the devil.)
<infinity> I should have just done a raw copy, I wasn't really thinking. :P
<infinity> Soyuz, though, handled it admirably.  sru-release is still working on it. :P
<cjwatson> (Because any human would have looked at that and thought "I'm not uploading that".)
<cjwatson> Might be worth C-cing sru-release?
<cjwatson> That looks like an awful lot of potential comment spam.
<infinity> Perhaps.  The longer it took, the more I got curious about how long it would take.
 * infinity Ctrl-Cs and does the copy to security manually.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: no what typos?
<infinity> Huh.  How does copy-package differ from sru-release, I wonder?  The former is timing out for me, while the latter was perfectly happy. :/
<xnox> SpamapS: can you please, please promote https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=grub2 to oneiric-proposed?
<xnox> it's the same diff that has been applied & verified in precise & there are people waiting for it =)
<SpamapS> xnox: I'll switch to oneiric and check it out, sure.
<xnox> SpamapS: thanks a lot =))))
<SpamapS> infinity: I notice you accepted a newer gccgo-4.7 in precise-proposed , should we reject 4.7.2-0ubuntu1 then?
<SpamapS> xnox: accepted, not sure why queuebot hasn't seen it yet
<infinity> SpamapS: Reject it how?
<infinity> SpamapS: The new one will replace the old one.
<infinity> SpamapS: Oh, there was an older one in the queue, right.
<SpamapS> infinity: True, just making sure it needs to be rejected.
<infinity> Not anymore :P
<infinity> There must have been two of that older one in the queue, cause I'd already accepted one.
<SpamapS> probably
<RAOF> Huh. Why has nvidia-graphics-drivers-310 for precise-proposed landed in source NEW?
<infinity> Because it's new, I assume?
<infinity> (as in, never seen in precise)
<RAOF> It's not seen in precise, but launchpad has provided the diff against the previous version in precise-updates.
<RAOF> I guess that's a bug somewhere; some part of launchpad knows that it's not new, because it's generating the diff, but something else thinks its new.
<infinity> Oh, it's in updates, but new in proposed?
<RAOF> nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310 | 310.14-0ubuntu0.1 | precise-updates/restricted | source
<RAOF> But that 0ubuntu0.2 upload ended up in source NEW for some reason.
<infinity> Maybe it hit the queue at some point when it didn't yet exist anywhere?  I dunno.
<RAOF> I don't think so; it got uploaded after 0ubuntu0.1 had made it all the way through to precise-updates.
<infinity> Strange.
<infinity> Anyone have any objections to me filtering kernel packages out of pending-sru.html, since they're also represented (in a more readable fashion, IMO) in the kernel SRU report, which is linked from pending-sru?
<xnox> infinity: as far as I can see on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/2.15-0ubuntu10.3 both bug 956051 and 979003 are "fix released" for the precise task. Can I mark them as such?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 979003 in eglibc (Ubuntu Oneiric) "libc incorrectly detects AVX support" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979003
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 956051 in eglibc (Ubuntu Precise) "libc6 crash while running 'xm'" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956051
<infinity> xnox: Hrm, automated bug closures seem to have failed there.
<infinity> xnox: Those won't be the only two affected.  Let me hunt them all down manually and close them.
<slangasek> infinity: I think filtering the kernels out of the main body of the report would be nice, as long as you're sure you can fashion the exclusion rule accurately :)
<xnox> infinity: hence the first link with the changelog entry ;-)
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, I planned to wildcard linux-meta-*, linux-lts-*, and linux-backports-modules-*, and then do the flavours (linux, linux-armadaxp, etc) individually, to avoid being overbroad with something that may start with "linux".
<xnox> infinity: which has all the bugs "linkified" for you.
<infinity> xnox: Cleaning up now, thanks for the heads-up.
<slangasek> infinity: yep, sounds sane to me
<xnox> infinity: it's just that those two bugs are more important, as stockachu wants to sru them further back in time.
<xnox> ;)
<infinity> xnox: The lucid hack is the same thing Debian's carrying for older glibc versions, it should work fine.  Were you planning on sponsoring that?  I can do it right now, if not (I'm in a glibc frame of mind today anyway).
<xnox> infinity: please do =))))
<infinity> (For some value of "work fine" that basically just means it violently disables some bits, rather than improving detection, but that's about the best we can do without a several thousand line backport from 2.16)
<infinity> I still the the right answer for people running shiny new hardware is to tell them to run precise, but whatever.  This is easy enough.
<infinity> s/still the/still think/
<xnox> infinity: sure... but can a leopard change it's spots?
<xnox> =)))))
<infinity> With enough bleach.
 * infinity notes the patch on that bug is incomplete, and does his own...
 * xnox slowly backs away as infinity pours more bleach over the patch
<xnox> infinity: thanks a lot =))))
<cjwatson> bdmurray: "for the this bug"; "testing feeback"; also I would tend to suggest that the last sentence would be easier to read if there were a comma after "15 days from now"
<bdmurray> cjwatson: fixed, thanks
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-15
<bdmurray> I verified the fix for bug 1076186 - maybe it can be fast tracked?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1076186 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Quantal) "not possible to upgrade to raring" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076186
<infinity> bdmurray: Looking.
<infinity> bdmurray: What breaks without those dh_ fixes (and how did we not notice that in the previous uploads?)
<infinity> bdmurray: Oh, I'm guessing all but the _clean one were no-ops, and no one notices when clean fails? :P
<infinity> apw: So much for resetting the build number on the move to -1? :)
<infinity> cjwatson: So, uhm.  I'm guessing britney has no magic in place to match the nbs report's clever handling of d-i-images?
<cjwatson> No, not as yet
<infinity> This could prove irksome.
 * infinity wonders why the module list only changed on ppc...
<cjwatson> Well, different source now
<infinity> Yes, I mean, I wonder why they gratuitously changed from master. :P
<cjwatson> Yeah, can't help you there
<infinity> https://github.com/benmcollins/ubuntu-raring-powerpc/commit/e3447de62300abec9634e145db45b14a2f23268e
<infinity> Hrm.
<infinity> Was there no pcmcia on powerbooks?
<infinity> There totally was. :/
<doko> at least my 12" doesn't have one
<infinity> A quick google for "pcmcia powerbook" shows a slot on several of the G3 and G4 models.
<cjwatson> I had PCMCIA on my PowerBook
<cjwatson> Well, CardBus
<cjwatson> I think it was CardBus.  I forget all the terms now ...
<infinity> Kinda curious about the removal of serial-modules.udeb too, but I'm not sure what was actually in it.
<ev> can someone please reject that txstatsd and tastypie upload?
<ev> I put the wrong option in -f, sorry
<ev> err rather I didn't put in the ppa
<davmor2> ev hmmm tasty pie
<ev> it's not delicious, I assure you
<davmor2> ev noooooooooooo the pie can't lie I already found out the cake was you can't steal the pie too
<xnox> after tastypie, you can always $ apt-get install guilt =))) but it's only a suggests relationship.
<ev> :)
<xnox> !info guilt
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
 * xnox goes to #ubuntu-irc for a second.
<xnox> !info guilt
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<infinity> ev: I see txstatsd, where's tastypie hiding?
<infinity> Oh, there.
<xnox> ubottu> guilt (source: guilt): quilt for git; similar to Mercurial queues. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35-1 (quantal), package size 56 kB, installed size 145 kB
<ev> thanks infinity
<infinity> NP.  Always happy to reject your uploads.
<infinity> A++, would reject again.
<ogra-cb_> infinity, ... nexus7 ?
<infinity> ogra-cb_: Sure, I can reject that too, if you like.
<ogra-cb_> :P
<infinity> Let me nap first.  Ping me with some violence in ~5h.
<ogra-cb_> ok
<infinity> I got sidetracked with glibc most of yesterday, sorry. :/
<ogra-cb_> well, no new builder yet, so it is still not auper urgent
<ogra-cb_> *super
<ogra-cb_> but be prepared that i start whining once there is a builder (tomorrow according to IS)
<ogra-cb_> :)
<infinity> Heh.  I'm prepared for whining. ;)
<infinity> Have you already got all the cdimage/live* bits in place and tested locally?
<ogra-cb_> well, mostly
<ogra-cb_> i@m at a point where i would like to have real builds to fine tune, generally they should work
<ogra-cb_> and i havent done any work on the publishing stuff in cdimage yet, but i want to have img files for that
<infinity> Ahh, it's leveraging the ac100 tarball bits?  Handy.
<ogra-cb_> right
<infinity> Let the hacks live on!
<ogra-cb_> heh
<ogra-cb_> xnox wants us to distribute a combined tarball image instead of two files, so that will still need some fiddling in debian-cd and cdimage
<infinity> Instead of bootimg/img, you mean?
<ogra-cb_> right
<infinity> Is that doable?
<ogra-cb_> and having usb-creator unpack it
<xnox> ogra-cb_: correction at uds we agreed to provide combined tarball (ev, xnox and ogra are all share blame here ;-) )
<infinity> Oh.  But that means people without usb-creator will have an extra manual unpack step.
<ogra-cb_> tar xzvf ubuntu-desktop.tar.gz *.bootimg *.img
<ogra-cb_> err
<ogra-cb_> czvf
<infinity> I suppose that's not world-ending.
<ogra-cb_> infinity, right, but only one download
<infinity> Yeah, fair enough.
<ogra-cb_> and its harder to download two non matching files that way
<infinity> Might I suggest zip instead of tar.gz?
<ogra-cb_> sure
<ogra-cb_> i would even prefer a format that cdimage doesnt know about yet
<xnox> infinity: are zip's rsyncable / zsyncable?
<ogra-cb_> instead of having to extend an existing one
 * xnox doesn't feel like re downloading full nexus7 images every day.......
<infinity> xnox: Oh, that I'm not sure of.  But easily researchable/testable.  I was mostly thinking if someone wanted to write up a quick "how to do this from Windows" doc, the first step being "download some weird third-party archive manager" is a bit unfriendly.
<ogra-cb_> tar.gz is currently handled as "root filesystem archive"
<ogra-cb_> having to hack that upp to actually know it is not will be a bit painful
<knome> when's status.u.c updated with more blueprints/topics? :)
<xnox> infinity: ogra-cb_: what is that fastboots "update tarball thingy"? can it only have the boot & userdata without recovery?
<ogra-cb_> xnox, i think that refers to an update.zip which we explicitly avoided
<xnox> is that zip? cause it would be nice to be able to point Mac/Windows users at the AndroidSDK tools.
<xnox> and say, use those.
<infinity> xnox: I see some claims that zip is pretty rsync friendly.
<ogra-cb_> gzip definitely has an option for rsync
<ogra-cb_> --rsyncable or so
<infinity> gzip != zip
<ogra-cb_> oh, indeed
<xnox> knome: it autoupdates itself a few times a day. but the blueprints should be accepted for the raring series to show up on the status tracker.
<infinity> Ah-ha.
<knome> xnox, ok. who can do that?
<infinity> For maximum rsyncability, just use "zip -0", since the contents are already compressed anyway.
<ogra-cb_> knome, the approver :)
<infinity> Then you're just getting an uncompressed archive, not unlike a tar, but more cross-platform friendly.
<ogra-cb_> yeah
<knome> ogra-cb_, no. i can only propose for raring, even if i am the approver
<xnox> infinity: sounds good.
<knome> ogra-cb_, if that's a bug, pretty please give me more rights to approve for raring :)
<xnox> ogra-cb_: i think you need special extra magic powers =))))
<knome> imo flavor leads should have that
<ogra-cb_> knome, lol, what makes you think i can ?
<ogra-cb_> ++
<ogra-cb_> fully agreed
<knome> ogra-cb_, no idea. doesn't hurt to knock on all the doors.
<knome> :)
<infinity> ogra-cb_: Or "zip --compression-method store" if you prefer your command line options to be self-documenting (-0 isn't exactly intuitive).
<ogra-cb_> i guess you might need to ask in #launchpad
<cjwatson> The organisation of the Ubuntu project isn't #launchpad's business
<cjwatson> Ask the tech board list
<ogra-cb_> infinity, k, i'll use that in the debian-cd post-boot stuff
<knome> cjwatson, cheers. do you have any idea if that's feasible though?
<cjwatson> knome: It's technically possible, but since "flavour leads should all be drivers, even those who weren't track leads at UDS" isn't something that's been articulated as a general policy before, we'd want to talk about it
<infinity> xnox: Anyhow, should you be curious, it looks like zip's storage structure is very rsyncable, even when using deflate (ie: compression) instead of store (none), so learned something new today.
<xnox> infinity: \0/ awesome.
<knome> cjwatson, okay
<Riddell> am I doing something wrong in removing this package? http://paste.kde.org/607310/
<ScottK> You can't remove from the release pocket post-release that way.
<cjwatson> Riddell: There's a set of known timeouts affecting LP at the moment.  I suggest deferring removals until a later day.
<cjwatson> Though ScottK is right too.
<cjwatson> Even if you'd got past the timeout it would (hopefully) have refused on the grounds that that pocket is immutable.
 * ScottK doesn't know what the process is for that.
<cjwatson> Erk, or possibly not; I don't see anything clear in the code to forbid it
<cjwatson> So please don't try
<cjwatson> At any rate the change would never be published
<cjwatson> You need to upload a new version that either fixes the problems or renders the package useless.
<cjwatson> You should think about as hard about the latter as you might expect ...
<Riddell> ug, that's new(ish) I've removed packages from released versions before
<xnox> Riddell: in the devel release. not post-release.
<xnox> also why?
<cjwatson> Riddell: No, it's not new at all.
<cjwatson> Riddell: Perhaps you only thought you had removed them, or perhaps you removed from a post-release pocket.
<cjwatson> It has *never* been permitted (except perhaps accidentally, but definitely not by policy) to remove from the release pocket.
<Riddell> there's no security fix for owncloud other than "upgrade to the latest" and a backport isn't possible (I counted about 15 other packages needing a backport before I gave up)
<xnox> you can remove from -proposed
<cjwatson> xnox: Which is useless.  Can I handle this?
<cjwatson> Riddell: The only release pocket whose Release file is dated after release is hardy.
<cjwatson> So it's possible that a mistake was made there (I vaguely remember something, although I don't think it was a removal - could be wrong)
<cjwatson> xnox: (owncloud isn't *in* oneiric-proposed, so nothing to remove, and removals of things that don't exist in a pocket don't work that way)
<cjwatson> There are no publishing records dated from 2012-04-25 onwards in hardy, so I think that timestamp is misleading.
<xnox> cjwatson: sorry, wasn't clear. and indeed it's not in oneiric-proposed, so moot.
<cjwatson> Riddell: The only thing that can be done in that case is to replace the package in -proposed with one that refuses to do anything.
<Riddell> ug
<cjwatson> After all nothing else would close the security hole for oneiric users anyway
<cjwatson> Anyway, it's been this way since warty
<TheLordOfTime> stgraber, around-ish?
<stgraber> TheLordOfTime: yep, what's up?
<TheLordOfTime> got time to jump into -bugs for a second?
<bdmurray> why does rmadison still return natty info?
<stgraber> bdmurray: my guess would be that the archive mirror on lillypilly is still mirroring natty (as it still exists on archive.u.c)
<ScottK> It's usually somewhat after EOL that things get moved to old-releases.
<bdmurray> Its almost been a month! ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<cjwatson> bdmurray: because I hadn't deleted it from the config.  fixed
<bdmurray> cjwatson: thanks
<rtg> can I get the Nexus7 packages NEWed for Raring ? linux-nexus7, linux-meta-nexus7, and linux-firmware-nexus7
<infinity> rtg: Working on it nowish.
<infinity> stgraber: Has queuebot given up on !raring?
<stgraber> infinity: hmm, shouldn't have, what did it miss?
<infinity> stgraber: I know bdmurray accepted some SRUs a while back, since I see them building (eglibc in lucid and oneiric).
<infinity> stgraber: And looking through backscroll, all I see is a lot of raring, so I'm making assumptions. :P
<infinity> stgraber: In fact, backscroll doesn't show it catching those uploads either.
<infinity> Same with gccgo-4.7/precise, and likely a bunch of others.
<stgraber> hmm, right, last one for !raring was 9 hours ago
<stgraber> so apparently it received an unknown or corrupted status for some uploads in LP, sadly the code to catch that and raise an exception was buggy and raising itself an exception... I fixed it now so if it happens again I should be able to figure out what's going on
<stgraber> (forgot to rotate the log, was getting pretty big...)
 * stgraber needs to get queuebot to reload its config without restarting entirely...
<stgraber> oops, wrong debug value, that's the "let's dump all the queues at startup time" option and I don't quite want that...
<stgraber> sorry for the spam, everything should be back to normal now...
<kenvandine> can someone please reject friends from the quantal-proposed NEW queue?  that was an accidental dput :)
<infinity> kenvandine: Done.
<kenvandine> thanks!
<slangasek> kenvandine: we are always happy to reject friends
<kenvandine> slangasek, lol
<micahg> stgraber: ^^ have fun :)
<stgraber> micahg: yay! I'll check that we don't have any bad bugs with lxc on quantal and if all looks good, will request a backport for it too
<doko>  infinity what was the reason for the boost-mpi reject for quantal?
<infinity> doko: I didn't reject it, but at a glance, I'd say because it has absolutely no reference in the changelog as to why it was uploaded?
<doko> infinity, because it always has to match the exact version of boost
<doko> main/universe split
<infinity> doko: Yes, IRC isn't a changelog.  It should have a task in the bug, and get closed.
<infinity> In fact, it DOES have a task on the SRU bug.  All the more reason the upload was wrong to not reference it.
<xnox> doko: I think ScottK pinged the sponsoree about rejecting it and asking to reupload with a changelog bug #.
<infinity> doko: If you want to just fix it up and reupload, I'll review the pair of them.
<doko> pair? wasn't the other one accepted?
<infinity> No, it's sitting in the queue.
<xnox> infinity: the person who created the package didn't know about mpi package in the first place, and I opened the bug task with a comment. My fault at not following up and demanding for the second package to close the bug #.
<doko> doing it now ...
<infinity> xnox: Not your fault at all that someone SRUed without a reference.
<infinity> doko: Anyhow, modulo the bug closure, they both look sane to me.  So, if the new one's the same diff, I'll let 'em both in ASAP.
<doko> infinity, ^^^
 * xnox lost the game
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-16
<bdmurray> remove-package is the right tool to remove something from -proposed that hasn't been verified correct?
<bdmurray> slangasek: ^?
<slangasek> bdmurray: that's what I would use, yes
<phillw> slangasek: just a really quick question.. Is it fair for a company to compare the resource usage for XEN VM against KVM?
<slangasek> phillw: er, that certainly seems off topic for this channel, and I don't know why you would expect me to have an opinion on it
<phillw> slangasek: I've seen views on this channel about using VM's for testing, you own view is quite okay. you can give it in PM if you do not want it to be logged :)
<slangasek> no, I really don't have any opinion on the question
<bdmurray> slangasek: I ended up receiving an Unauthorized message from Launcpad
<slangasek> bdmurray: when trying to remove the package?
<phillw> thanks, so I guess my asking you guys which cloud 'protocol' is the best to learn from scratch will result in the same "UN blue helmet", 100% diplomatic answer :/
<bdmurray> slangasek: yeah, iirc cjwatson removed me from ubuntu-archive some time ago so perhaps it is fall out from that
<slangasek> bdmurray: hmm, ok.  want to give me the command and I'll run it for you?
<infinity> bdmurray: If you're not in u-a, you can't remove packages from the archive.
<infinity> That said, remove-package is timing out right now anyway, due to an LP bug.
<slangasek> bdmurray: and then I guess you should open a bug against launchpad asking cjwatson to give SRU team access for -proposed removals
<slangasek> phillw: if you want opinions on clouds, you should probably ask on a cloud-related channel
<bdmurray> remove-package -m "Not verified within a timely fashion" -d ubuntu -s oneiric-proposed xkeyboard-config
<infinity> (It's going to time out anyway, as I said)
<slangasek> infinity: it didn't time out at the commandline; should I be expecting a lovely email later?
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, no, maybe you're just really lucky. :P
<cjwatson> Probably depends on how hot the cache is
 * infinity is watching a removal time out right now, and this is also why sru-report is littered with pending removals...
<bdmurray> and here I am commenting on all these SRU bugs hoping to remove stuff
<phillw> hi bdmurray I'm sorry if I am tardy in bug areas, please feel free to give me a 'dig in the ribs' for any lubuntu related ones that I can look at via KVM. I 'think' I've got the whole suite of the ISO's back after my hard drive 'checked in sick'.
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> i just looked at the new cdimage code ...
<ogra_> armhf+somethingelse
<ogra_> lovely subarch
<psivaa> I see that today's server image installers have mismatching kernel versions. Will they be respun later today?
<Daviey> psivaa: I you waiting to test it?
<Daviey> Are you*
<psivaa> Daviey: well, it would be good if there are working images for today, but not absolutely urgent
<Daviey> psivaa: If you were waiting to test it, i'd jump to a respin right now :)
<psivaa> Daviey: thanks
<Laney> bah, seb128 uploaded but I saw something strange on brasero
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+publishinghistory
<seb128> Laney, ?
<Laney> ubuntu3 was deleted from proposed but didn't appear in release
<Laney> that was a copy from quantal-updates with binaries, including armel
<seb128> oh
<cjwatson> That may have been my mistake, sorry
<cjwatson> Though I thought I checked all the removals I did
<cjwatson> sru-report now generates versioned removal commands to avoid this kind of mistake
<seb128> speaking of copy and armel ... non virtual ppas still do armel build on raring
<Laney> the message says 'moved to release'
<cjwatson> huh, britney did it
<seb128> is that wanted? is that going to be an issue when didrocks' system try to copy builds to the archive?
<Laney> armel weirdness?
<cjwatson> seb128: it's not been quite fully removed yet I think - but ask #launchpad-ops, please
<seb128> cjwatson, ok
<cjwatson> seb128: the PPA in question may need to have armel manually disabled or something
<Laney> does that happen on nonvirt PPAs too?
<didrocks> Laney: it's a non virtual one
<Laney> righto
<cjwatson> 2012-11-16 11:25:13 INFO    Running <PlainPackageCopyJob to copy package brasero from ubuntu/primary, PROPOSED pocket, in ubuntu raring to ubuntu/primary, RELEASE pocket, in ubuntu raring, including binaries> (ID
<cjwatson> 15907120) in status Waiting
<cjwatson> 2012-11-16 11:25:14 INFO    Job:
<cjwatson> <PlainPackageCopyJob to copy package brasero from ubuntu/primary, PROPOSED pocket, in ubuntu raring to ubuntu/primary, RELEASE pocket, in ubuntu raring, including binaries>
<cjwatson> raised CannotCopy:
<cjwatson> brasero 3.4.1-0ubuntu3 in raring (binaries conflicting with the existing ones)
<cjwatson> Hmm
<Laney> nothing notified me of that
<cjwatson> No, I wouldn't have expected it to
<Laney> oh, that's the britney one
<cjwatson> That's the least of the problems
<Laney> misread
<cjwatson> So it probably does have something to do with copying up from quantal-updates, but I'm not exactly sure what
<didrocks> cjwatson: I have another small question btw :) how can we use the right launchpad credential on lillipilly (we plugged everything in with jibel, just need that info for the archive copy)?
<cjwatson> didrocks: You don't need to do anything special; just run your launchpadlib code as the ubuntu-archive user
<didrocks> cjwatson: are the passwords somewhere accessible to me or jibel to be able to log in?
<cjwatson> didrocks: Why do you need a password?
<cjwatson> didrocks: ubuntu-archive@lillypilly is already authenticated
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, there if I don't specify a credential file, the default is already authenticated. I just need to try that. Thanks :)
<cjwatson> Just do the natural thing with no messing about :)
<seb128> cjwatson, (just as a follow up the ppa issue was a non issue in fact, the current builds still target quantal as a release so it's normal it builds for armel)
<didrocks> cjwatson: we had some issue not specifying the credential file in some other server (it was trying to use gnome-keyring even if not installed), but if it's not an issue on that machine, I'm all for default cred :)
<cjwatson> seb128: I saw, thanks
<cjwatson> didrocks: Lots of stuff in ubuntu-archive-tools already works fine in this case
<didrocks> oh, I'm sure it does, just need to move stuff from jibel sandbox on the machine to the prod one now :)
<cjwatson> Laney: So this is bug 527551 - I think for the meantime, *do not* copy from quantal-updates to raring-proposed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 527551 in Launchpad itself "Intra-archive copying of a source with a failed build may leave that source uncopyable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527551
<Laney> Feels weird that the initial copy to raring-proposed worked fine, but yeah.
<SpamapS> FYI: I am copying openstack-resource-agents to quantal-updates despite it being Friday, and before the 7 days is up. The package is completely uninstallable w/o the update (which fixes dependencies) so the chance of regression is basically 0 (see bug 1078828 for more info)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1078828 in openstack-resource-agents (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] openstack-resource-agents uninstallable due to non-existant dependency" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078828
<stgraber> cjwatson: hey. Edubuntu is planning to ship yet another squashfs on the install media for raring for Edubuntu Server. This squashfs will be taken directly from ubuntu-server so we don't need yet another livefs build. I've been poking at cdimage and debian-cd yesterday night and based on my reading, I "think" the following should work.
<stgraber> cjwatson: debian-cd change: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362959/
<stgraber> cjwatson: cdimage change: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362958/
<stgraber> cjwatson: would appreciate if you could take a look as I'm not yet sure I understand all the cdimage magic ;)
<cjwatson> looks plausible enough to me
<stgraber> ok, I'll push that and trigger a build then, I guess it'll be the easiest way of checking that it actually works :)
<cjwatson> yep
<stgraber> (then I'll have to spend a few evenings getting ubiquity to support multiple source squashfs so we can get it to do a server install for us)
<fginther> any reason why armel is missing from : http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/raring/Release?
<ogra-cb> fginther, because its gone with raring
<ogra-cb> with 12.10  we stoppped building any images for it already, with 13.04 it was dropped completely
<fginther> ogra-cb, thanks, that would explain it
<seb128> ^ ignore the g-s-d screwups, cleaned my own mess there
<infinity> seb128: Maybe you should upload a few more of them...
<seb128> infinity, or maybe not (I've a stupid script which retries when upload fail and which seems to sometime think uploads failed when they didn't)
<xnox> seb128: on dodgy connections use sftp upload, it's more reliable.
<seb128> xnox, thanks, I should try that ;-)
<xnox> seb128: for big stuff i upload to a reliable host first (e.g. people.c.c) - and then upload to ubuntu/debian from that
<seb128> xnox, yeah, I tend to do that to spare the upload time
<seb128> wget the orig from the dc is and dput form there
<seb128> easier than wgetting a big tarball on my dsl and having to upload it through the slower upload link later :-)
<infinity> Hey, queuebot, lolwut?
<infinity> stgraber: queubot's very confused.
<infinity> stgraber: It claims those copies to -security up there are going backward (they're not, it's comparing against proposed instead of security)
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, IIRC queuebot doesn't check the target pocket, it always shows the highest-version-in-the-archive => version-in-the-queue
<stgraber> I guess I should fix that :)
<infinity> ogra-cb: The new armhf livefs host is all set up, configured on cdimage, and I tested it with a core build that looks happy.
<infinity> ogra-cb: Go forth and kill it with builds.
 * ScottK just remembered we don't release SRUs on Friday.  Sorry.
<ScottK> Fortunately I remembered before I got to LibreOffice.
<bdmurray> If somebody could merge https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/comments-after-nag/+merge/134759 that'd be groovy.
 * ScottK tries.
<ScottK> bdmurray: Done.
<bdmurray> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<cjwatson> I fixed the kernel mis-overrides that resulted in a few image build failures.
<cjwatson> I suspect that there's something wrong in LP here - I've noticed a few things being wrongly in universe since we switched to proposed-migration.
<cjwatson> Maybe copy overrides aren't working right.
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-17
 * lamont forces a build on a particular buildd to check something
<infinity> lamont: ?
<infinity> cjwatson: Hrm.  Yeah, I think I've noticed some things being correct in proposed and then wrong an needing re-promotion when moved.
<infinity> cjwatson: Could be the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1079577
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079577 in Launchpad itself "Copies with binaries don't correctly override NEW binaries" [High,Triaged]
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, almost certainly IS that bug, I just wasn't sure if it would affect copies within the same archive (apparently, yes).
<infinity> cjwatson: Though, they're different bugs, in that we'd want the behaviour different.  Copies in the same archive shouldn't get overridden (again) at all...
<lamont> infinity: these are not the droids you are looking for.
<lamont> infinity: 'twas more about my ppa and watching the build than about the buildd
<superm1> slangasek: i think copying the binaries from precise updates to quantal updates for mythtv caused some problems (bug 1080024).  should i upload a no change rebuild to quantal-propsed so that it links against new libx264 and then that can be copied to -updates to fix the issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080024 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "Quetzal libmyth-0.25-0 depends on libx264-120" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080024
<slangasek> superm1: yes please
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-18
<ScottK> infinity: Thanks for fixing libopendbx even harder.
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-11
<ogra_> stgraber, once you get up it wouldnt hurt to enable auto imports on system-image again i think ... image #19 is building now
<apw> ^^ is the xen MRE update for quantal, the MRE bug is linked (LP: #1180396)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1180396 in xen (Ubuntu Quantal) "Xen stable update to 4.1.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180396
<ScottK> stgraber: Did you release lilypond to saucy-updates?  The lack of a powerpc build is a regression from the release pocket.
<ScottK> (I kicked off a retry before I noticed it'd been copied)
<stgraber> ScottK: hmm, what? lilypond is still in saucy-proposed
<ScottK> stgraber: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lilypond/+bug/1243777/comments/18
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243777 in lilypond (Ubuntu) "Fonts are spectacularly broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stgraber> ScottK: that comment is related to texlive-bin
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.  Thanks.  Sorry for the bother.
<stgraber> np :)
<ScottK> bdmurray: ^^^ Would it be possible to teach the verification completed blurb to mention the package name so we know what's been released for SRUs that impact multiple packages?
<bdmurray> ScottK: Noted, I'm off today but will look this week
<ScottK> bdmurray: Thanks.
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-12
<didrocks> robru: seems you merged manually https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/page-parentage/+merge/194587. That's why the toolkit has (no message). I wonder why jenkins didn't yell though
<ogra_> because it was already down perhaps
<ogra_> (dont forget the power outage on friday)
<tjaalton> is anyone looking into the new samba builddeps? ldb, faketime and libparse-yapp-perl would need to be promoted
<ogra_> tjaalton, traditionally slangasek used to look after samba (not sure he still does)
<tjaalton> okay
<xnox> tjaalton: are those needed for the tests? might make sense to move those builddeps to auto-pkg-tests (which don't have main/universe restrictions)
<tjaalton> xnox: ldb at least is not related to tests
<tjaalton> and sssd needs it too
<tjaalton> in main, for bug 903752
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903752 in ldb (Ubuntu) "[MIR] sssd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903752
<tseliot> hi, are there any archive admins available to approve my nvidia packages in trusty? bug #1250449
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1250449 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-319 (Ubuntu) "Include the 331 driver in Ubuntu" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250449
<robru> didrocks, yes, i was in a hurry to get those landed before jenkins went down, so i merged manually instead of waiting 40 minutes for it to merge the branch. seems it still wasn't fast enough though.
<didrocks> robru: no worry, just think about the commit message :)
<robru> didrocks, hehe, yeah, sorry. i was thinking of the way it appears in launchpad, saying "merged branch lp:so-and-so"
<didrocks> no worry!
<rtg> How did this make it past britney ?
<rtg> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rtg>  crossbuild-essential-arm64 : Depends: libc6-dev:arm64 but it is not installable
<cjwatson> proposed-migration can't handle multiarch checks
<cjwatson> I suggest adding more packages to the apt-get install line until it gives you the real error message though
<rtg> its just such a a handy meta package
<cjwatson> Not disagreeing with that, just pointing out that apt isn't giving you the real reason for the failure here
<apw> rtg, isn't that saying you don't have arm64 in your alternative arches thing?
<rtg> apw, I guess I don't know what that is.
<apw> the one which you add i386 to on amd64
<cjwatson> Could be, or could be something else.  You need to add more packages to the apt-get install line to find out.
<cjwatson> i.e. "apt-get install crossbuild-essential-arm64 libc6-dev:arm64" and iterate until you get a more useful error.
<rtg> cjwatson, the cross compilers install fine if I reference use version specific package
<rtg> s/reference//
<cjwatson> I guess it would help to know the command line you started with.
<apw> rtg, but those are actually amd64 binaries throughout
<cjwatson> And in what environment.
<infinity> cross-b-e depend on multiarch deps, but the compilers themselves don't, do they?
<rtg> cjone sec...
<rtg> cjwatson, one sec...
<cjwatson> infinity: Certainly hope not.
<cjwatson> They'd be uninst on buildds if they did.
<infinity> Right, so it could just be that he's missing a 'dpkg --add-architecture arm64'
<infinity> And then appropriate bits in sources.list.
<cjwatson> Or could be multiarch skew somewhere if this is against trusty-proposed.
<rtg> cjwatson, don't have proposed enabled.
<rtg> (trusty-amd64)root@salmon:/home/rtg/ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty-unstable# apt-get install crossbuild-essential-arm64
<rtg> Reading package lists... Done
<rtg> Building dependency tree
<rtg> Reading state information... Done
<rtg> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<rtg> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<rtg> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<rtg> or been moved out of Incoming.
<rtg> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<rtg> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rtg>  crossbuild-essential-arm64 : Depends: libc6-dev:arm64 but it is not installable
<rtg> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<rtg> (trusty-amd64)root@salmon:/home/rtg/ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty-unstable#
<infinity> Eek, paste spam.
<infinity> rtg: I guarantee you're missing arm64 as a foreign arch.
<xnox> $ dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<xnox> to check which ones are enabled.
<rtg> infinity, so I did the --add-architecture thing, but it just messed up the 'apt-get update'
<cjwatson> You should really use a separate chroot just for this.
<infinity> rtg: Right, cause you also need to mangle sources.list.
<cjwatson> mk-sbuild --target=arm64 trusty
<cjwatson> ^- gets it right
<rtg> it is a schroot
<xnox> rtg: specify [arm64] next to ports, and [i386,amd64] next to normal sources.
<rtg> ack
<cjwatson> If you're already using schroot, you should just use mk-sbuild --target=arm64 trusty rather than doing it by hand.
<xnox> deb [arch=amd64,i386] http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted universe multiverse
<xnox> deb [arch=armhf,arm64,powerpc] http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports trusty main restricted universe multiverse
<xnox> or some such.
<xnox> rtg: but yeah, mk-sbuild gets it right.
<cjwatson> (Even people who aren't using schroot already probably should, but if you already are then there's really no reason to hand-edit)
<infinity> My guess is that he wants one chroot for all his cross-building, but maybe not.
<xnox> rtg: and it's the most supported way to do it.
<rtg> so, why is this pulling native binaries fora cross build ? I don't _want_ to use qemu.
<cjwatson> This won't use qemu.
<cjwatson> It's pulling cross-headers.
<rtg> hmm, ok
<infinity> rtg: The only arm64 binary it's pulling is libc6-dev
<infinity> (and libc6, cause the -dev depends on it)
<xnox> rtg: --target pulls cross-header, --arch would pull qemu+native
<infinity> Then again, if you don't use cross-build-essential, you won't get that.
<rtg> infinity, true, but then I have to updtae gcc version names for each subsequent release
<infinity> Just pulling the gcc-triplet packages would work fine for the kernel cross case.
<infinity> rtg: No you don't.
<infinity> rtg: There's a gcc-triplet package that's not versioned.
<infinity> gcc-aarch64-linux-gnu
<rtg> ah, well thats what I'm looking for
<infinity> gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<infinity> Etc.
<slangasek> tjaalton, ogra_: how are there new samba builddeps?  samba 4 is certainly not ready to merge into trusty yet
<slangasek> it would probably be a good idea to take 4.x for trusty, but it still has too many bugs being uncovered in unstable
<tjaalton> slangasek: it was uploaded yesterday
<tjaalton> 4.0.10-1u1
<tjaalton> err, -4u1
<slangasek> ogra_: please don't direct people to talk to me about the server team's samba uploads. :P
<ogra_> slangasek, oh, sorry
<ogra_> i just heard samba and that turned into slangasek ...
<ogra_> :)
<infinity> slangasek: I thought you were away for jury duty?
<xnox> slangasek: did your phone ring?! =)
<slangasek> infinity: "away"
<slangasek> statistically speaking, jury duty consists of sitting in a room keeping oneself occupied while the counsels play chicken
<infinity> slangasek: Aren't you supposed to be all sequestered and such?  I'm so disillusioned.
<slangasek> infinity: only once empanelled
<slangasek> there's a lot of time spent waiting to see if you actually will be
<slangasek> also, full sequestration is unusual, which is why it's always in the news when it happens ;)
<ScottK> slangasek: "I think he looks guilty" will get you out of it.
<slangasek> why would I want to get out of it when I could hold my tongue and *actually* send him to prison instead?
<ScottK> True.
<slangasek> also, I have a much better way of getting out, "I believe in the principle of jury nullification"
<ScottK> You live in such a liberal state, how much is left to nullify anyway?
 * slangasek snorts
<slangasek> well, there's a sign on the front of the courthouse that says you're not allowed to bring your medical marijuana indoors
<ScottK> Heh.
<mdeslaur> hehe
<ScottK> If another juror gets so bored they lose the will to live, are you allowed to assist?
<slangasek> zul: there were bits of delta in the last samba package that aren't mentioned at all in your merge changelog.  What happened to them?
<slangasek> (priority change for the workgroup debconf prompt; changes to upstart integration in the postinst)
<slangasek> also, I think with 4.0 it's time to bring ctdb+tdb in
<stgraber> did they sort out the print server regression you mentioned earlier?
<slangasek> print server?
<slangasek> oh, this was with cups support being completely missing - yeah
<slangasek> that one's fixed :)
<stgraber> good
<zul> slangasek:  erm...i might have missed them ill re-add them
<stgraber> slangasek: as discussed last week, releasing shim-signed ahead of the 7 days waiting period.
<stgraber> ^ rejected due to invalid version number (that version is higher than quantal's)
<infinity> I assume your reject message stated as much.
<stgraber> yep
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-13
<RAOF> Gah. Do we need another ‘how can we get SRUs to not be pointless-makework-for-all-concerned’ session?
<RAOF> Also, VALAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
<stgraber> RAOF: why did you release lilypond when some of the architectures failed to build?
<stgraber> (powerpc regressed)
<RAOF> Oh, I saw the arm64 dep-wait and went “ok, that's not important”. Didn't process the powerpc regression. :(
<RAOF> Oops!
<stgraber> slangasek: if you're around, bug 1250611 seems related to the recent shim-signed update
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1250611 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "shim-signed update unrecognized option" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250611
<stgraber> RAOF: around?
<RAOF> stgraber: Yeah.
<stgraber> RAOF: so I'm looking into bug 1250611 now, looks like we'll need a partial revert of shim-signed. I'm doing some tests now to figure out which release we need to revert and I'll be doing the uploads. Would be nice if you could do a speedy review once they hit the queue.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1250611 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "shim-signed update unrecognized option" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250611
<stgraber> my plan is to let them build, then release to -updates immediately to fix the breakage
<stgraber> confirmed to be limited to precise. I'll upload a simple revert of that part of the diff and let slangasek figure out whether we want to backport the grub-install option or not
<RAOF> Sure. That sounds like a reasonable plan.
<stgraber> RAOF: uploaded now, should be in the queue shortly
<stgraber> I'll re-open the original bug report too since the revert also means that bug won't be fixed
<RAOF> Ta.
<stgraber> RAOF: it's in New because it's a source that doesn't exist in the release pocket
<stgraber> RAOF: so you'll need to manually accept it and make sure to override it to main
<RAOF> I just love manual steps I can get wrong :)
<RAOF> stgraber: Accepted.
<RAOF> Enjoy your meal!
<stgraber> good. I'll let it build, test on a clean precise box this time (since apparently the one I used for the previous SRU had a backported grub ...)
<stgraber> and if all checks out, release to -updates
<RAOF> Should we be blocking the previous update while this is happening?
 * RAOF doesn't know how to do that, but it seems like the existing upgrade is almost guaranteed to break
<stgraber> well, we could remove it or set its phased-percentage to 0 but that'd take one publisher run to happen and my plan is to have the new one tested by that time anyway
<RAOF> stgraber: Fair enough.
<stgraber> and there it's, build already, testing that one now
<stgraber> fixed package confirmed to work here
<stgraber> RAOF: can you run sru-accept -p shim-signed -v 1.5~12.04.2 -s precise 1250611 ?
<stgraber> that'll push the usual bug comment
<stgraber> (the package was wrong in the bug report, so if you did it previously, it probably failed)
<stgraber> RAOF: sru released, ignore that sru-accept, it'd just be even more confusing if the blurb was posted after the SRU is released :)
<stgraber> ok, I think that particular mess has been resolved.
 * stgraber gets back to his evening activities
<slangasek> stgraber: thanks for the quick reaction on the shim-signed regression.  I guess no one ever actually ran through the test case that was on the SRU bug?
<slangasek> (at least, not for precise)
<chrisccoulson> could someone please approve that flash upload before i upload the other releases? ^^
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, would you mind approving flash please? :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks. i've just uploaded the others now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: oh, interesting, saucy didn't have it in release
<jdstrand> that will obviously get fixed today
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, this is the first flash upload since saucy was released, and i don't normally do partner uploads before the release
<jdstrand> I see
<seb128> could somebody review/approve https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=popularity-contest ?
<seb128> (that's a SRU for raring, it has a buggy popularity-contest that sends report to Debian ... which the Debian guys have been complaining about for a while)
<seb128> (we got it fixed in saucy but didn't backport the fix to raring and it seems they keep getting report, I would like to reply to there email telling that we got the SRU in)
<stgraber> seb128: done
<seb128> stgraber, thanks!
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-14
<Laney> sorry for breaking britney
<infinity> Laney: We didn't have internet, so didn't notice what you broke.  (What did you break?)
<Laney> I put a version in a block hint
<infinity> Oh, I've done that in the past, and it prompted me to think "hey, we should make britney just ignore versions in blocks"... And then I didn't.
<Laney> Yeah, about that ...
 * Laney goes out to chase some squirrels
<skaet> stgraber, has there been a change in schedule for the vUDS session on release planning?
 * skaet just realized she's a week early.   Never mind.
<knome> skaet, hey! :)
<knome> somebody around who can approve blueprints for T? i need a few approved for xubuntu
<knome> to be exact, this and all its children: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-t-flavor-xubuntu (thanks!)
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-15
<rsalveti> stgraber: hey, if still around, quick question, I did a binary copy of phablet-tools to proposed (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/1.0+14.04.20131108-0ubuntu1/+publishinghistory), now is there anything else I need to do or just wait for migration to happen?
<rsalveti> first time I'm actually copying the binary package to the archive (from the daily-build one)
<rsalveti> seems it was finally published in proposed
<stgraber> if britney/autopkgtest don't find any problem, there shouldn't be anything for you to do
<rsalveti> great :-)
<doko> cjwatson, could you have a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpod-spell-perl/1.12-1/+build/5193802 ?  libclass-tiny-perl is in main
<cjwatson> doko: only the source
<doko> looking ...
<cjwatson> double-override accident, maybe?
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/i386/libclass-tiny-perl suggests so
<cjwatson> I'll try copying it back.  Please don't do the same within this publisher run
<doko> hmm, I did run ./change-override -s trusty -y -S -c main libclass-tiny-perl
<doko> ok
<cjwatson> But it looks like either you did it twice, or somebody else did it at the same time
<doko> yes, could be
<doko> wondering what else I did do twice for the perl stuff
<cjwatson> Not sure OTTOMH how to tell
<cjwatson> infinity: do you have a way to search for double-override accidents?
<infinity> cjwatson: Nope.
<cjwatson> We could iterate all binary packages looking for ones where the most recent BPPH is superseded, but that'd be really slow over the API
<infinity> cjwatson: /win 36
<infinity> Erm.
<infinity> La la la.
<cjwatson> Shan't
<doko> cjwatson, does NBS complain about recommends too? e.g. gmsh/gmsh-doc
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> If you think it's appropriate to remove anyway then you can
<cjwatson> Probably makes sense to remove in that case
<doko> ok
<doko> filed a bug in debian
<apw> i am just doing a dist-upgrade from saucy to trusty and (for the second time of asking) i am hitting a rhythmbox-data install failure, which doesn't seem to have any deatails ... is this known
<Laney> apw: Were there really no details? Check /var/log/apt/term.log
<Laney> (also, reproduced)
<apw> Laney, doh didn't look there, looked a lot of other places
<Laney> Simple file conflict, fixing
<apw> heh ... thanks ... yes file conflict
<seb128> Laney, doing a rb upload?
<Laney> ya
<Laney> well, unless you have something
<seb128> Laney, can you include https://git.gnome.org/browse/rhythmbox/commit/?id=f326f8e7055ee8b681a72f000203d071ccc72646 ?
<Laney> in which case I
<Laney> damn!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> too slow :p
<seb128> if you did it already no worry, we can queue in the vcs for the next upload
<Laney> no, I'm not that fast :P
<Laney> will do
<seb128> thanks
<apw> awsome ...
<Laney> seb128: is there an lp bug for that?
<seb128> Laney, no, I just noticed it while look at git logs for cherrypicks for the LTS
<Laney> k
<apw> seb128, that rhythmbox upload you did that is in -proposed, seems to change the Uploaders:, does that make sense ?
<infinity> apw: GNOME Team packages get control auto-mangled via gnome team tools.
<infinity> apw: So, uploaders and some other bits randomly morph from week to week.
<apw> infinity, up in debian right ?  in ubuntu with an ubuntu specific change only i am supprised
<infinity> apw: Same tools run in Ubuntu.
<infinity> apw: And, in fact, that can often be the source of the delta, as we may have a different version of said tools with an older uploaders list. :P
<infinity> (But it doesn't much matter)
<apw> fair enough then, it is an oddity and no mistake
<apw> Laney, when you have dumped that fix for rhythmbox in ping me, i have a nice test rig waiting for it
<Laney> now
<Laney> it's trivially reproducible in a chroot by installing rhythmbox in saucy then dist-upgrading to trusty
<seb128> apw, what infinity said, GNOME packages computes the Upload from the recent entries in the changelog
<seb128> compute the Uploaders*
<apw> fair enough, something to ignore when looking at diffs
<apw> as i was really looking for Laney's diff anyhow :)
<jodh> please could someone do magic to make upstart 1.11-0ubuntu1 migrate out of proposed? 1 test is failing but only on amd64 (I'm sure this is a test or test env bug).
<infinity> jodh: Generally, the solution to failing tests is to fix the failure. :P
<ogra_> really ?
<ogra_> not "close your eyes" ?
<jodh> infinity: clearly, I'd prefer that. Since the other 1669 test all pass both locally and on the build's and in the jenkins env, and I've boot tested on 3 arches locally, I'm happy that the failure is not indicative of a regression.
<infinity> jodh: Have you tested on the latest trusty kernel?
<infinity> jodh: (If the test is known-broken, an upload to disable it, or at least a commit that will do so in the next upload would still be better than me having to wave it through every third upload)
<infinity> jodh: If the test isn't provably broken, then maybe the code is.  Which is the point of testsuites.
<infinity> jodh: (Is there an urgent reason upstart needs to be a unique snowflake in this regard?)
<stgraber> jodh: another test run is happening now
<jodh> infinity: >latest kernel=yes. I am obviously currently trying to resolve the issue. If slangasek is happy to wait until its fixed, fine with me but we were hoping to get this into the archive today and every test run until now has passed 100%.
<infinity> Everyone's always hoping to get things in when they upload them.  I just prefer not to short around the whole point of testsuites until one can provably demonstrate that a failure is due to a broken test.
<infinity> *shrug*
<infinity> "It usually passes but sometimes doesn't" isn't so much proof.
<slangasek> jodh: I said you should upload today, but if it doesn't get into trusty because of a test suite failure, we should resolve that rather than bypass it :)
<jodh> slangasek: ok, I'll keep at it then...
<stgraber> hmm, looks like the most recent run of the test just passed (not sure what triggered the re-run, maybe a rdepend upload)
<slangasek> stgraber: where do you see that?
<slangasek> amd64 build 14 is the most recent on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-upstart/ and has a test suite failure
<stgraber> slangasek: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-upstart/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/15/console
<stgraber> currently running
<slangasek> jodh: so is this a known test failure?
<slangasek> stgraber: ok
<slangasek> so we get it into trusty for free, but we should still figure out why the test was failing ;)
<jodh> stgraber: we have seen it before. I thought I'd fixed it before release but clearly not :)
<stgraber> the remaining tests just finished without any failure, so looks like upstart will get promoted next time britney runs
<jodh> slangasek: that is to say, I had a test fix merged for this bug and that appeared to squish it, but...
<slangasek> jodh: that was lp:~jamesodhunt/upstart/fix-test_state-test-reprise ?
<slangasek> jodh: I'm confused how this test ever works.  You have a child that blocks waiting to read a byte from fds[0], but I don't see the parent ever writing to fds[1]
<slangasek> jodh: so I think this thread only works by accident when the kernel *happens* to have flushed the log after the write of the initial data
<slangasek> s/thread/test/
<jodh> slangasek: the parent does write to fds[1]. I'll debug Monday now...
<slangasek> no really, it doesn't ;)
<xnox> slangasek: i guess i'm on the hook, for accepting that fix. thus clearly i don't understand the fds in that test either.
<slangasek> well, I was wrong when I said it doesn't write to fds[1]
<slangasek> I just didn't read down far enough
<slangasek> (it might help if there were comments to make it clear where the expected sync points are for child and parent...)
<xnox> so parent asserts at 2153, did not stat filename.
<slangasek> so the failure seems to be to do with TEST_FORCE_WATCH_UPDATE() not successfully triggering the write to the logfile.  But that's a complex macro that's only used in the test suite, so we basically don't know if it's correct
<xnox> and child asserts at 2122, failed to read.
<slangasek> right; the child assert is strictly secondary
<xnox> so imho when the write to pty_slave happened, that didn't hit the disk (?!)
<slangasek> correct
<slangasek> but we don't know why, because the route to disk goes into upstart's logging subsystem and back out again :)
<xnox> i did ask / comment (maybe it was private irc) to have "sync()" after write.
<slangasek> and of course, that's not what this test is /about/
<slangasek> that wouldn't work
<slangasek> the pty doesn't point at the log file, it points at upstart's internal log handler, which buffers and then writes to disk
<xnox> right, so the test, if the file was not statted, should have done in tap "# skip initial data didn't write"
<slangasek> why 'skip'?
<xnox> slangasek: well, i guess it should continue, and everything should be still unflushed.
<xnox> slangasek: why do we do initial file checks?
<slangasek> I don't know
<xnox> and does the upstart's internal log handler have something like nih_flush_sync_now()? =)
<slangasek> I would /guess/ that it's to ensure that a race doesn't cause the log file to be created and flushed when we're not looking, before the re-exec happens
<slangasek> but given that we're not in an event loop at this point, I don't know why we're worried about that happening
<slangasek> hmm, but we do have to trigger the read from the pty to have any of the data in our internal buffer
<slangasek> which might silently trigger a flush to disk
<slangasek> so... we *could* pre-populate the file in the parent with EACCES perms, then all of the child's output would be queued
<slangasek> I think?
<xnox> yeah.
<xnox> it's just it wouldn't tell us if it kept the original output, or overwrote it.
<slangasek> how do you mean?
<xnox> start with a log file that has "hello world\n" in it.
<slangasek> why wouldn't we start with an empty log file?
<slangasek> this test is only supposed to be testing that unflushed log buffers are serialized/deserialized correctly across re-exec
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> and i presume log buffer is tested to not clobber over previous output already.
<xnox> slangasek: today nih test-suite caught non-Posix behaviour of the FreeBSD kernel. =)
<slangasek> I don't know if we have a test for not clobbering logs, but that's not this test ;)
<slangasek> xnox: heh, nice
<xnox> so i'm happy. (PR filed in freebsd & and the devs were grumpy on irc)
 * slangasek snerks
<xnox> int off-by-a-WEXITEDSTATUS-bitmask error
<slangasek> xnox: lp:~vorlon/upstart/flaky-log-serialization-test, maybe
<xnox> slangasek: code looks good. should probably also remove the introduced #define TIMED_BLOCK as well.
<slangasek> ah, good catch
<slangasek> pushed
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-17
<infinity> cjwatson: britney doesn't seem to have noticed that the upstart adt retry succeeded.  Is there a howto somewhere for prodding that black box?
<cjwatson> jibel asked me to prod him rather than hacking it directly, so that he can investigate
<cjwatson> Usually I grep its work directory in ~/proposed-migration/autopkgtest/ for relevant FAILED or RUNNING lines and edit them with vi :)
<cjwatson> But it's distinctly not ideal
<infinity> cjwatson: Definitely not ideal. :P
<jibel> cjwatson, infinity this is because amd64 has been retried manually from jenkins and there was no result on i386 (they had already been processed on previous run). I republished results for i386 2hours ago.
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-10
<ara> hello!
<ara> can we move 12.04.4 and 14.04.0 to old-releases, please?
<infinity> ara: Crap.  Yes, yes we can.  I've been sick and a bit out of it since I last promised.
<infinity> ara: If you're going to be around in ~8h, can you poke me harder?  Or send me an email reminder.  I'm off to bed right now.
<mlankhorst> night infinity
<ara> infinity, sure, good night
<ara> infinity, I will send you an email, I am in Taipei this week, so won't be around in 8 hours
<infinity> ara: Kay.  Thanks.
<arges> Riddell: hello, not sure if you saw this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/owncloud/+bug/1384355/comments/12 looks like that owncloud upload is causing a regression when updating the package. Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1384355 in owncloud (Ubuntu) "ownCloud should be removed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> bah
<Riddell> yeah was going to look at owncloud today
<Riddell> thanks arges
<arges> Riddell: np : ) let me know when you have a new version uploaded and I can review
<zul> can someone reject the python-keystoneclient in utopic-proposed please
<ScottK> zul: .
<zul> thanks
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-11
 * Mirv pushed Qt 5.3.2 + required rebuilds to vivid
<infinity> in 38
<Mirv> kio autopkgtests seem hanged http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src , otherwise Qt 5.3.2 release pocket migration could happen it'd seem
<Mirv> well that seems normal though from the previous logs, and it should eventually time out
<Mirv> known problem with Qt 5.3.2 migration regarding pyqt5, preparing a silo to fix qtbase + pyqt5
<Mirv> bug #1391556
<ubot2> bug 1391556 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "gles symbols incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391556
<ScottK> Mirv: why not just upload it to the archive?
<Mirv> ScottK: I'm waiting for confirmation from rsalveti that the fix would be complete, but meanwhile some time is saved by having it already building.
<ScottK> Okay.  Seems like overkill,  but meh.
<pfSmorigo> hi, where is utopic? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/
<cjwatson> pfSmorigo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.10/release/
<cjwatson> or http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ for the most frequently-downloaded architectures, but I'm guessing that's not what you're looking for
<pfSmorigo> cjwatson, so that link is depracated?
<cjwatson> pfSmorigo: no; it's for daily builds
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Are you OK with me removing myself from cron mail notification on copy-report (that is, if it starts mailing out notifications that something needs to be merged, will you notice)?  Per my mail to ubuntu-release just now, I'm going to start trying to reduce the set of stuff that relies on me
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I will notice-- I see all those emails. I might need some hand holding the first time it says something about a merge. I don't think I have access to fixing bugs in copy-report either. if I do, I wasn't aware of it
<cjwatson> jdstrand: You do, it's in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools so owned by ~ubuntu-archive
<cjwatson> It hasn't actually said anything about a merge in ages :)
<jdstrand> oh, I didn't know it was in there
<jdstrand> no, I can't recall the last time it did
<jdstrand> so yeah, feel free to remove yourself
<cjwatson> jdstrand: ok, thanks, done
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-12
 * cjwatson switches proposed-migration's no-break-architecture-all architecture over to amd64.  Hopefully a non-event ...
<cjwatson> It'll cause amd64 to show up first in architecture lists, though
<cjwatson> seems to have behaved roughly as expected
<infinity> cjwatson: Not like anyone knows what the arch list means anyway, with 3 As. :P
<cjwatson> It does have an "Arch order is:" line up top :)
<infinity> cjwatson: We just need to rename i386, ppc, and ppc64el to something starting with R, G, and H.
<xnox> can I do sftp uploads to ubuntu archive?
<xnox> or is there a dput that has proxy support?
<cjwatson> You can upload over SFTP
<cjwatson> [ubuntu-sftp]
<cjwatson> fqdn                    = upload.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> method                  = sftp
<cjwatson> incoming                = ubuntu
<xnox> cool thanks.
 * xnox notes to upload dput with that extra stanza
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dput/+bug/632041
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632041 in dput (Ubuntu) "Provide commented-out method of using SFTP to upload to Ubuntu + PPAs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> different name is probably better than commented-out
<cjwatson> oh, there's the awkward thing with the login stanza if you don't have local user == LP user or .ssh/config configuration
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah, noticed. and .ssh/config username didn't get accepted either. meh, fixed it with ~/.dput.cf
<xnox> anyway at least i can upload packages from work now.
<xnox> cjwatson: would you like to review https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/launchpadlib/proxy/+merge/241176 such that all ubuntu-dev-tools gain proxy support when talking to launchpad?
<xnox> (including like add-apt-repository)
<cjwatson> xnox: hm, right, possibly not right away but queued up
<cjwatson> currently cleaning up after a proposed-migration mistake I made earlier today :-/
<xnox> once that is reviewed, i'm thinking to cut the launchpadlib point release and upload it to experimental & vivid. It will have python3 support and proxy support.
<xnox> cjwatson: hehe, those are fun =)
<cjwatson> xnox: thanks for dealing with ubiquity vte
<xnox> no problem.
<xnox> it needed a vivid opening upload anyway.
<Laney> oh cool, yes, thanks xnox :-)
<infinity> cjwatson: proposed-migration mistake> would this relate to my seeing glibc copied to the release pocket twice?
<cjwatson> infinity: I shouldn't have thought so
<infinity> cjwatson: Okay, so that was just a random oddity, no big deal.
<cjwatson> This was me trying to fix a bug with miscalculation of when it's OK for things to become arch: all, and accidentally ending up ignoring several out-of-date build excuses as a result
<cjwatson> Nothing terribly important but I need to clean up
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, like blobby...
<cjwatson> Right
<cjwatson> Well, that was a secondary mistake, I removed the wrong architecture and had to re-copy :P
<infinity> cjwatson: Still looks wrong to me...
<cjwatson> How so?
<infinity> cjwatson: Wrong version in the release pocket.
<infinity> cjwatson: 1.0-1 should never have migrated.
<cjwatson> infinity: I didn't try to undo that
<infinity> Ick.
<infinity> How many more arch regressions migrated?
<cjwatson> It has no reverse-dependencies, and it's like a silly game or something, I reckoned it was OK to just drop the binary
<cjwatson> Somewhere between 15 and 20 total.  I'm working my way through them
<infinity> The blobby thing is probably an -O3 failure anyway, easily fixable.
<cjwatson> current list I haven't checked: aces3 aspectc++ asymptote dsc-statistics eclipse eclipse-cdt gamera luminance-hdr nauty qgis
<infinity> Maybe I'll look after I sleep.
<cjwatson> But I'm really not going to put lots of effort into the cases where they're non-trivial and unimportant
<infinity> Hrm, or not, fails with -O2 in Debian.
<cjwatson> I think that vector bool thing is a deeper problem somewhere.
<cjwatson> We ran into it in several Haskell packages
<infinity> Though bool being in play could be a hint.  Maybe an endian or signedness oops.
<cjwatson> No, I think it relates to altivec
<cjwatson> Pretty sure I've failed to work it out before :)
<cjwatson> In Haskell we passed -Ubool and suchlike in a few places to work around it
<infinity> Oh, that's sounding sort of familiar.
<infinity> Yeah, interest piqued enough for me to look later.
<infinity> Just cause.
<infinity> So, the big change between rc3 and final was *drum roll* -std=c++11
<infinity> That's now sounding very familiar.
<infinity> I vaguely recall a header defining bool-related things goofily on PPC depending on std.
<cjwatson> infinity: How's your TeX?  The asymptote/powerpc failure is perplexing, and it built fine in Debian last time round.
<cjwatson> 22 days ago, so I suppose it could be some underlying change ...
<infinity> cjwatson: Haven't touched LaTeX (or any free variant) since high school.
<infinity> cjwatson: So, about that good.
<cjwatson> Yeah, mine dates from university.
<cjwatson> And was a bit copy-paste even then.
<cjwatson> It does have one reverse build-dep which has built in the past, unfortunately ("music").
 * infinity goes to bed.
<lool> stgraber, slangasek: Heads up: I've changed devel and ubuntu-touch/devel aliases to point to vivid instead of utopic: pub.change_channel_alias('devel', 'ubuntu-touch/vivid') and pub.change_channel_alias('ubuntu-touch/devel', 'ubuntu-touch/vivid') in si-shell
<ogra_> lool, erm
<ogra_> lool, you cant point devel to vivid until there is some image in the channel
<ogra_> or did you promote an image
<stgraber> lool: you just did something very very wrong :) don't ever change the /devel alias, it's not an actual alias but a redirect to ubuntu-touch/devel...
<lool> ogra_: good point; can we copy the last utopic image there?
<lool> stgraber: is there some doc about it? could we prevent this from the API?
<ogra_> lool, did that get QA signoff ?
<stgraber> lool: why would you copy the last utopic image into the vivid channel?
<lool> ogra_: I dont see why it needs QA signoff; the images in utopic already did?
<stgraber> lool: just keep devel pointing to utopic until we have something in vivid, THEN change the alias
<lool> stgraber: to have one there
<stgraber> there's no point forcing everyone to do a full update now and then again once we actually have a vivid image
 * stgraber reverts the alias change
<ogra_> lool, dunno, thats our general rule for promotion ... testing on all arches before signoff ... not sure we need to keep that for vivid though
<stgraber> changes reverted
<lool> well here's my issue: "devel" is used by people for development, but doens't reflect the right contents
<ogra_> lool, then we need someone to check the promotion readiness or change the current rules
<cjwatson> Messing about with the pointers without actually doing a vivid promotion doesn't do anything to change that, though
<stgraber> well, the problem is that we don't have a vivid image, let's fix that, then change the alias :)
<lool> cjwatson: it does not; I assumed we had images there
<ogra_> i dont really mind either way
<stgraber> right, it actually makes things worse because people will think they're running vivid when really, they're not
<lool> stgraber: question stands on redirects
<cjwatson> I think it would be a good idea to check carefully *before* making this kind of change, in future
<cjwatson> I triple-checked before making the custom tarball changes a while back ...
<stgraber> lool: yeah, I'm checking whether I did mention that stuff in the doc, but the wiki is freakishly slow
<stgraber> lool: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/ServerOperation does explain the difference between aliases and redirects
<stgraber> but yeah, the code fails to notice that what you're doing is wrong because the redirect target is an alias channel
<lool> stgraber: it does, but I cant list redirects
<stgraber> I'll add a test for that in the code
<stgraber> >>> pub.change_channel_alias("devel", "ubuntu-touch/vivid")
<stgraber> Traceback (most recent call last):
<stgraber>   File "<console>", line 1, in <module>
<stgraber>   File "/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/../lib/systemimage/tree.py", line 225, in change_channel_alias
<stgraber>     raise KeyError("Channel is a redirect: %s" % channel_name)
<stgraber> KeyError: 'Channel is a redirect: devel'
<stgraber> lool: ^
<lool> stgraber: I didn't get this though
<stgraber> no, that's because I just added it now so you can't possibly do the same mistake again :)
<lool> stgraber: so I take it you've just added that
<lool> stgraber: me or anyone else, but thanks
<brainwash> arges: please move thunar from utopic-proposed to -updates
<brainwash> bug 1382977
<ubot2> bug 1382977 in thunar (Ubuntu Utopic) "[SRU] Thunar open default not respecting mimetype" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382977
<arges> brainwash: ok looks good releasing
<brainwash> arges: thank you :)
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-13
<Riddell> who can tell me what's wrong with kwrited-data in proposed
<Riddell> I removed it from the kwrited source package and I ran remove-package but it still complains in update_excuses
<Laney> Riddell: I still see it in vivid-proposed. Did you wait for the publisher?
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/amd64/kwrited-data still shows it as published.  What was your remove-package command line?
<cjwatson> Riddell: ^-
<cjwatson> That's not just a "wait for publication" issue; the removal didn't happen.
 * Laney nods
<Riddell> seems to have disappeared from my bash history
<cjwatson> Should be: remove-package -m 'some reason' -s vivid-proposed -b kwrited-data
<Riddell> ok run that now, let's see if that helps, thanks cjwatson
<Riddell> whatever will we do when you're no longer around!
<cjwatson> Oddly your removal seems to have worked for some arches but not others.
<cjwatson> See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/powerpc/kwrited-data
<cjwatson> I'll still be around to diagnose Launchpad-related weirdness :-)
<cjwatson> Oh, from the publication history above, looks like you removed it from vivid rather than from vivid-proposed, I think
<infinity> Riddell: When you can't bug Colin, I'm sure you'll find someone else who knows most of the same answers.
<teward> if I want specific built binaries removed from current Ubuntu releases (not the dev release), do I have to bug the tech board about it, or is there a specific list I should email to for discussing it?
<infinity> teward: As a general rule, the answer to that is "no".
<infinity> teward: A first starting point would to mail the ubuntu-archive list about it, though.
<teward> infinity: okay... that kind of explains that, and was assumed, the issue being E:NotFixableAndNeverMaintainedAnymore for specific binaries in a source package, but meh
<infinity> teward: We've done SRUs in the past to disable specific bits of software and point users in a more supportable direction, but that should also be considered a last (or second-last, I guess) resort.
<teward> infinity: right, the issue here goes back to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1392319, a case of the naxsi that's included in that being ancient beyond reason, and it being dropped in Debian because nobody on the Debian maintaners for the nginx package use naxsi and can support or diagnose it.  with users still using it and it being filled with holes and those specific binaries not being supportable, I'm not sure
<teward> whether it can even be sanely kept...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1392319 in nginx (Ubuntu) "naxsi-ui-extract does not work" [Undecided,New]
<teward> but again, as you said, last or second-last resort...
<teward> i think it's more of a case that "This is never going to be fixed and we don't maintain it anywhere anymore", for the bug and package, but that kind of breaks triage guidelines...
<teward> (specifically for the nginx-naxsi-* binaries)
<teward> infinity: i'll probably end up emailing the list anyways.  but i have a few other things on my radar first
<infinity> teward: Does one of the other flavours support everything naxsi does except for the naxsi bit itself?
<infinity> teward: An unfriendly-but-workable solution would be to turn nginx-naxsi into an empty package that depends on another flavour, and pops up a preinst note telling the user that they're about to be shafter and sidegraded, and why that is.
<teward> infinity: AFAIK naxsi is unique - there's nothing that does what naxsi does.  I"m already beyond the argument of making the package empty
<infinity> teward: But it might also pay to discuss with Debian what they plan to do for their stable releases.
<teward> infinity: i know it's already dropped in testing - the unstable changes as such migrated
<teward> infinity: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=746199#18 is the most relevant
<ubot2> Debian bug 746199 in src:nginx "Outdated naxsi version, incorrect learning tools included in packages" [Important,Fixed]
<teward> even states as such that the "naxsi packages are going to be removed before jessie is frozen"
<infinity> teward: Right, I can see what they've done for jessie, I meant what they plan to do for wheezy.
<teward> infinity: i don't think they can make the changes in wheezy
<teward> infinity: i'm not on their maintainers team, but I can poke people and see what they're thinking
<infinity> teward: Well, my gut feeling would be "fix the broken tool" (or replace it with the right one, if it's literally the wrong tool).
<teward> infinity: and therein lies the crucial issue, and rbasak echoed that
<infinity> teward: As for "it's old and upstream has moved on", the answer is generally "too bad".  That's true of all software in a stable distribution.
<rbasak> I suggested to just leave a Trusty task open.
<teward> infinity: right, again, i'm already well past my initial question
<teward> exactly
<teward> rbasak: i pinged you after my first comment here :)
<rbasak> If someone does come along with something SRU-able that fixes everything, then we wouldn't refuse that.
<infinity> Thankfully, those packages are in universe, so no one has actually committed to supporting them.
<infinity> Aren't we glad we split that up. :P
<rbasak> :)
<teward> rbasak: in the mean time per your recommendation i'm writing a comment on the bug that there's nobody to maintain the naxsi section, so it'll just remain open until someone in the community tries and supports it
<rbasak> Though in part, I presume nobody reviewed naxsi for supportability because it wasn't a candidate for main
<teward> infinity: yeah, definitely glad about that, nginx core plugins behave themselves :P
<teward> rbasak: yeah, probably that, bigger issue is that it still has third-party modules in it, so sarnold's initial argument about the third-party plugins in the MIR for nginx remains.
<elfy> Laney: hey - apparently you're the owner of the vid for the 15:00 release session - the video at summit isn't viewable
<Laney> I know, it's processing
<Laney> youtube needs more hamsters
<elfy> okey doke - thanks Laney :)
<Laney> elfy: there
<bdmurray> tracker doesn't fall under the gnome MRE does it?
<elfy> Laney: cheers
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-14
<RAOF> ti-llvm? That sounds like a happy project.
<slangasek> RAOF: it's an improvement over the previous iteration, which bundled llvm in the source of the other project that was using it to build ;)
<RAOF> Heh
<doko> pitti, jebel: please overwrite the libreoffice autopkg test. btw, did this one ever succeed?
<Laney> doko: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-libreoffice/ passes a lot, and passed after a retry apparently
 * cjwatson makes auto-sync log to timestamped files as of the next run
<cjwatson> bdmurray: are you OK if I take myself off cronmail for the phased updater and leave you as the only recipient?
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I think so, let me double check my procmail rule for that
<bdmurray> cjwatson: the subject is still .*run-phased-updater?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: should be
<cjwatson> 42 5,11,17,23 * * *     run-phased-updater
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, sounds good then
<cjwatson> bdmurray: done, thanks
<cjwatson> no more cron mail from ubuntu-archive@snakefruit for me \o/
<ogra_> stgraber, argh, you around ?
 * ogra_ accidentially pressed ctrl-c in copy-image 
<ogra_> Exception: The GPG file signature doesn't exists: /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/www/full/pool/custom-f40291e98ad7d925b1aef33a47b6f203016a8772a95f07bda24ecdc3728aa201.delta-custom-5c9bd8613b06a44140e028d6ccbeca895826ce73fa70ec150a8fdd6bfbc2ca39.tar.xz.asc
<ogra_> thats what i now get when i re-start it
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, remove /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/www/full/pool/custom-f40291e98ad7d925b1aef33a47b6f203016a8772a95f07bda24ecdc3728aa201.delta-custom-5c9bd8613b06a44140e028d6ccbeca895826ce73fa70ec150a8fdd6bfbc2ca39.tar.xz from disk and let system-image re-generate it
<stgraber> that "should" do the trick
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> stgraber, complains about no such file :/
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, what command are you running exactly?
<stgraber> (also, don't ctrl-c a copy :))
<ogra_>  /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/copy-image ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09.es-proposed ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09.es krillin 109
<ogra_> stgraber, i wamnted to copy paste the channel name for a manager question on IRC ...
<ogra_> and missed the alt key ...
<stgraber> copy-image: error: Source image is already latest full in destination channel.
<stgraber> is that a lie or did it succeed on your end somehow?
<ogra_> i got a traceback
<stgraber> ok, let me wipe that image from the dest channel and re-copy
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9011092/
<ogra_> (nrmally i even minimize the terminal to not accidentially type into it ... damned)
<stgraber> ogra_: can you get me the triplet of the image you want copied?
<stgraber> so I can make sure I wipe the right one
<ogra_> ubuntu=20141114,device=20141106-572f18d,custom=1415943466,version=2
<ogra_> oh, wait version=109 ...
<ogra_> that was the source ...
<ogra_> 2 was the target
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> running a copy again now
<ogra_> stgraber, still running ?
 * ogra_ doesnt see any updated timestamps in the channel
<stgraber> it succeeded apparently
<stgraber> ogra_: and I indeed see version 2 with a delta now in the channel
<ogra_> weird, the timestamps are still the old ones
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09.es/krillin/
<stgraber> yeah, I expect it didn't re-generate the version tarball which is fine
<stgraber> the index was updated at 19:42 so that's good
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> thanks for the help ... i'll be more careful next time
<stgraber> system-image is excellent at being lazy, it never re-generates something it already has and since no garbage collection happened between the time I removed the old entry and create the new one, the tarball was reused
<ogra_> haha
<stgraber> so for the record, if that happens again, your best bet is to use si-shell to remove the half-created image from the channel, then run import-images to trigger garbage collection and cleanup, then do the copy again
<stgraber> I skipped the import-images in this case but that's because you already did the rm by hand
<ogra_> ok
 * ogra_ notes that down (not sure i have the balls to play with si-shell if i'm completely on my own though ... )
<ogra_> (at leats not yet)
<stgraber> did you look at the wiki page I wrote a little while back?
<ogra_> no, i didnt even know that exists
<stgraber> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/ServerOperation
<ogra_> thx
#ubuntu-release 2014-11-16
<teward> who do i poke for a possible regression bug (related to a messages yesterday in -bugs)
<infinity> teward: Adding some context/content to that wouldn't hurt.
<teward> infinity: I only know what was said in -bugs - that gnubg has a regression in it and there's something sitting in the queue about it
 * teward shrugs because he has no additional information
<teward> additional research showed the package is in universe tho
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnubg/+bug/1393105 is the report, #ubuntu-bugs was poked by MichaelPetch
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1393105 in gnubg (Ubuntu) "GNUbg crashes shortly after starting game" [Undecided,New]
<teward> it's in the sponsorship queue so i said to just wait and it'll eventually get looked at...
<infinity> teward: Are you not MOTU?  I can never remember who's what.
<teward> infinity: not even anyone with upload rights, no.
<teward> i just watch -bugs like a hawk like a good triager :)
<infinity> Anyhow, based on the description, looks like this should be SRUed to both trusty and utopic, despite utopic being the only one with a glibc that exposes the bug.
<infinity> glib*
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-09
<wxl> lubuntu having a problem with alternates apparently with missing packages libdpkg-perl and libfile-fcntllock-perl http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/xenial/daily-20151108.log
<wxl> is this due to priority mismatches again? i do see them on the list http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/priority-mismatches.html
<wxl> anyone mind if i add 14.04.4 to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule ?
<wxl> well i'm going to do it
<wxl> someone revert it if they don't like it
<infinity> wxl: As a general rule, it's not up to random people to decide release dates.
<wxl> infinity: well, it does seem to follow a definitive pattern. at least i saved you the work of adding all the extra rows XD
<infinity> There is that.  I hate that bit. :P
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> infinity: btw, is it release-team's job to deal with tthe priority mismatches or is that some other team?
<infinity> wxl: archive admins.  Though, lots of overlap.
<wxl> infinity: so am i ok to ask for help here or should i go elsewhere?
<infinity> Oh interesting.  Whatever pulled all that junk into important in wily got fixed and now I get to demote it all.  Whee.
<infinity> wxl: Here is fine.  I'll fix it all right now.
<wxl> infinity: k thx very much sir!
<jamespage> please could the haproxy upload I made for wily be rejected; missing a corner case with multi-process haproxy configurations
<didrocks> jamespage: done
<yofel> would someone be so kind to release bug 1509334 to wily-updates? thanks
<davmor2> yofel: why would you want to release a bug into the release ;)
<yofel> heh, ok, that wording could be improved, right ^^
<bdmurray> infinity: Could you have a look at my apport SRUs for bug 1512902?
<infinity> bdmurray: If you say pretty please.
<infinity> bdmurray: Which release(s)?
<bdmurray> infinity: V, T and P - please
<infinity> bdmurray: Already fixed in wily?
<bdmurray> infinity: The fix is in -proposed for W and aging.
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> bdmurray: Looking now, then.
<teward> infinity: whenever you get the chance, could you review https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/electrum/+bug/1499094 regarding making 'electrum' binaries dummies in older releases, using the 'bitcoin' package as such precedent?  No rush at all, though it's been sitting for a while.  (very minor thing in the list of things I have to look at :P)
<infinity> bdmurray: Done, done, and done.
<bdmurray> infinity: thanks
<infinity> teward: Not really around today (activity above to the contrary), can you remind me another time?
<teward> infinity: sure, will do. :)
<teward> i actually *forgot* about it until recently xD
<stgraber> Laney, micahg: updated LXD backport for trusty ^
<stgraber> *LXC, sorry
<stgraber> and those are the matching SRUs for the release where we have LXC 1.1 ^
<stgraber> and that's the LXC stable release for trusty ^
<stgraber> with that, I'm done with this round of stable updates, going back to working on new stuff :)
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-10
 * apw notes that linux-lts-wily has dropped into universe, this is inconsistent with the other linux0lts-* kernels
<cjwatson> y
<cjwatson> sorry
<bdmurray> If a release isn't on archive.ubuntu.com any more where does it go? old-releases or something?
<ogra_> yeah
<bdmurray> Ah, I was missing the hyphen.
<chrisccoulson> could someone please approve that ^
<infinity> chrisccoulson: I might have the technology.
<infinity> chrisccoulson: I assume (other than perhaps the blob differing) it's basically the same as wily's?
 * infinity looks.
 * infinity looks veeeeery slowly, as it downloads at 15kB/s ..
<chrisccoulson> infinity, yeah it's a copy of wily's, with the updated versions
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Check.  I'll confirm that assertion when the download finishes and let it in.
<teward> infinity: too bad I can't give you my blazing speeds :/  (I know the 'slow download speeds' problem)
<teward> (wish i could, i'm not using it)
<infinity> teward: It's not me, it's something between me and London.
<teward> ooo
<infinity> teward: I get 200Mbps from other sources. :P
<teward> heh
<infinity> Just having a bad day across the ocean.
<teward> infinity: mm.  i wonder if one of the cross-ocean ISPs/links is down again :p
<infinity> It's just as6908 being crap as usual.
<infinity> Seems to be recovering now.
<teward> heh
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Looketh good to me, acceptified.
<chrisccoulson> infinity, thanks. Would you be able to accept precise -> wily as well? (I'm just going to upload those now)
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Yep.  Upload away.
<chrisccoulson> infinity, ok, those are uploaded now
<infinity> chrisccoulson: One thing to note.  Your versioning scheme is going to break VERY SOON.
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Less of an issue for precise->wily, but you should start with using numbers in xenial, since we'll wrap around the alphabet between xenial and the next LTS.
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Oh, I guess you probably want to switch to numbers for all of them to preserve sorting anyway.  But yeah, make a note of that for the next upstream bump, perhaps.
<cjwatson> this is why we tried to do it for everything else while <release name> < "ubuntu" ...
<infinity> Yeah.  We seem to have missed flash. :P
<mdeslaur> what's wrong with 1:20151110.1-0zygotic.is.really.accomplished1? ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<infinity> chrisccoulson: So, yeah, promise me the next upstream version bump will use versioning more like firefox's. ;)
<chrisccoulson> infinity, sure :)
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-11
<apw> infinity, it looks like somehting might be off in adt testing, cirtianly affecting all dkms tests, not sure if anything else triggers the "late install" section, but that seems to be only using the -release pocket
<infinity> apw: That's intentional, see ubuntu-devel@lists ... But maybe it's a bit broken in some use cases?
<apw> infinity, hmmm, but ... the auto-dep8 bits that it is installing dkms for arn't in there
 * apw goes read
<ponycorn> Hey guys, are there any plans to update the gpg iso signing keys? To my knowledge, 1024 bit DSA keys are not considered safe anymore?
<cjwatson> ponycorn: we have a 4096-bit key ready for use, I think we may just have neglected to actually switch over to it
<cjwatson> we wanted to sign with both keys for a while, I remember
<ponycorn> thank you cjwatson, so will you start using it now? :)
<cjwatson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13230941/
<cjwatson> it is on its way
<cjwatson> everything new will be signed with that now; I'll go back round a bit later and re-sign existing files
<cjwatson> need to update a bunch of documentation as well I guess :-/
<ponycorn> Cooool, thanks a lot for your effort!
<cjwatson> thanks for the reminder, this was rather belated configuration as you can tell from the key comment
<ponycorn> does that mean you have the key since 2012?
<Ukikie> Like LP 1331914? :D
<Ukikie> Hrm, no bot.
<ponycorn> well better late than never! I really appreciate the change :)
<robru> Anybody around that knows how to trigger a touch image build? The option seems to have disappeared (at least for me) from iso.qa.u.c
<cyphermox> robru: still need the rebuild? I can try to kick one off in a minute
<robru> cyphermox: I'm not sure if it's ready right now
<robru> cyphermox: but we still do need it shortly, yeah
<cyphermox> ok. I used to have some access for this, I can try to see if it still works ;)
<robru> cyphermox: I think it is ready, yeah. just needed that libphonenumber in the overlay.
<robru> cyphermox: go for it
<robru> if you can
<yofel> could someone please try to refresh the kubuntu packageset? I added a large list of packages to supported to cover the kde sources
<yofel> that's for xenial for now
<Laney> yofel: DMB manages that, and it's re-run periodically
<yofel> oh, that's periodic now? nice
<yofel> guess I'll wait then
<Laney> that's code for manual :(
<Laney> but I'm going to do it soon
<cyphermox> robru: ack
<robru> cyphermox: oh did you do it?
<cyphermox> robru: trying to
<robru> cyphermox: thanks
<cyphermox> no joy, what should it look like?
<cyphermox> I think I may have only had access to touch the ubuntu-rtm images back then
<robru> cyphermox: last time I had to build an image, iso.qa had "vivid" listed and you could click through to request ubuntu touch be built, but it's not there now: http://i.imgur.com/tvYrSWc.jpg so I have no idea how to do it
<cyphermox> I was able to find an old Ubuntu Touch image from 20151016 under Vivid Daily, but I don't seem to have the requisite access.
<cyphermox> stgraber: around? if you can help with spinning a Touch image for robru?
<robru> it's for pmcgowan actually
<cyphermox> for pmcgowan then, but he's not around here anyway
<robru> cyphermox: just trying to make it clear the request is coming from higher up than me ;-)
<cyphermox> sure, np :)
<cyphermox> I certainly would help if I could, but I think we need someone with higher powers, like infinity or stgraber for this.
<robru> cyphermox: yeah, I definitely used to be able to do this but something changed an it's not something I do regularly so I have no idea how long ago it changed
<cyphermox> well, I suppose it might be useful sometimes for me to be able to do respins sometimes, so I'll need to see about applying to the release team, I think.
<cyphermox> I can't type grammatically correct sentences apparently correct moo moo, right?
<robru> cyphermox: sometimes
<robru> ;-)
<cyphermox> yes.
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-12
<cjwatson> robru: which series?
<robru> cjwatson: we're trying to kick a touch image with vivid + overlay ppa
<cjwatson> robru: running
<robru> cjwatson: oh thanks
<cjwatson> stgraber: ^- you can stand down unless you want to work out why it's not on iso.qa :)
<cjwatson> (so I'm told)
<robru> cjwatson: isn't this something I'm supposed to be able to do? I used to.
<cjwatson> robru: I'd have thought so
<cjwatson> damn, didn't run this in screen, oh well
<robru> heh
<cjwatson> BTW I think for an urgent phone build it's fine to start SMSing people well before it's got to two hours after your first request here
<cjwatson> well, 1.5 from when you said you were ready
<robru> cjwatson: right that was rather disorganized
<robru> of me
<cjwatson> I suspect the answer is that Vivid Daily should be unarchived again for this purpose, maybe
<cjwatson> you can get to it by checking Archived at the left, but then there are no options to request a build there
<robru> cjwatson: that's sort of what I was expecting to find.
<cjwatson> presumably also because it's archived
 * cjwatson re-signs everything on cdimage with both old and new keys and pushes
<cjwatson> and I've updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto as well
<cjwatson> robru: as luck would have it my ADSL connection died, but the build survived anyway; cdimage bit is done, should be into system-image shortly
<robru> cjwatson: excellent, thanks!
<apw> could i request that linux 4.2.0-18.22 and family be copied up from wily-updates to xenial-proposed please
<cjwatson> apw: you can do that yourself, copy permissions == upload permissions
<apw> cjwatson, i guess i am used to the world where copies could mess up the overrides, but i think i remember infinity saying that was ok now ... so yes i should be able to
<cjwatson> apw: copy-package --from-suite wily-updates --to-suite xenial-proposed -b linux   # or some such
<apw> cjwatson, i will go make it so
<cjwatson> \o/
<stgraber> Laney: ^
<Laney> thanks, one minute
<stgraber> slangasek: hey, looks like you did a copy-package run for google-cloud-sdk but forgot to accept them in the queue. utlemming then asked me to release them too, so we ended up with the same stuff twice :) I've accepted mine now and rejected yours.
<stgraber> I usually spend 5 minutes remembering what args to pass to copy-package and then I pretty much always forget --auto-approve... :)
<infinity> When I'm copying to stables, I often intentionally skip --auto-approve as a sanity check to make sure it hits the right queue.
<infinity> But then one has to remember to look and accept. :P
<stgraber> yeah, I usually do a dry-run first to make sure I'm not accidently copying to the primary archive instead of partner (which is my usual fear when releasing utlemming's stuff) :)
<stgraber> copy-package lets you do some crazy stuff :)
<slangasek> stgraber: bah.. sorry :)
#ubuntu-release 2015-11-13
<sil2100> Hey! I'm disabling the system-image importer for some testing, just giving a heads up if anyone wonders
<Laney> yofel: I just ran the script
<Laney> ...it was you that asked for that, right?
<stgraber> micahg, Laney: just requested and uploaded an updated backport of lxc, following the bugfix I just uploaded to xenial (and to all stable releases as SRU)
<Laney> stgraber: OK, I'm going now so no time to look at it - but hopefully micahg will soon (or I will at some point)
<stgraber> Laney: thanks
<micahg> probably can't today, but hopefully over the weekend
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-14
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: thanks! Uploaded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu2~xenial2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libproxy [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.4.13-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libproxy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.4.13-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libproxy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.4.13-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libproxy [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.4.13-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libproxy [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.4.13-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libproxy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.4.13-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libproxy [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.4.13-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-mono-traversable-instances (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rss2irc (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> does anybody care about this testsuite failure? somewhere the sbuild armhf default configuration seems wrong
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-http-conduit/2.1.11-3/+build/11197490
<LocutusOfBorg> I can't reproduce on local pbuilder
<LocutusOfBorg> in the meanwhile I'll disable it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-ocr-b [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2~dfsg1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproxy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproxy [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproxy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproxy [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mono-traversable-instances [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproxy [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rss2irc [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproxy [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproxy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gobgp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gobgp [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gobgp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gobgp [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gobgp [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mono-traversable-instances [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rss2irc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mono-traversable-instances [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rss2irc [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mono-traversable-instances [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rss2irc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mono-traversable-instances [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rss2irc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mono-traversable-instances [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rss2irc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mono-traversable-instances [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rss2irc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mono-traversable-instances [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rss2irc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rss2irc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rss2irc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rss2irc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rss2irc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rss2irc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rss2irc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rss2irc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mono-traversable-instances [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mono-traversable-instances [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mono-traversable-instances [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mono-traversable-instances [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mono-traversable-instances [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mono-traversable-instances [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mono-traversable-instances [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: util-linux [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.29-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: util-linux [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.29-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: util-linux [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.29-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: util-linux [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.29-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: util-linux [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.29-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: util-linux [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.29-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: util-linux [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.29-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted util-linux [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.29-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted util-linux [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.29-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted util-linux [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.29-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted util-linux [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.29-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted util-linux [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.29-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted util-linux [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.29-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted util-linux [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.29-1ubuntu1]
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: please stop blaming sbuild for random stuff when there's absolutely no evidence that it has anything to do with it.  there'll be a bunch of other environmental differences between the armhf-on-arm64 builders and whatever your pbuilder is running on, and you'd do better to work out which test is failing and to try to see how to get more information out of it than to randomly ...
<cjwatson> ... blame sbuild.
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, of course I mean sbuild but I mean buildd configuration or whatever, indeed
<LocutusOfBorg> the problem is that I don't know how to actually check that, because in my system it is not failing
<LocutusOfBorg> and last time I tried to upload in a ppa, armhf was good
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: So maybe it's a non-deterministic failure?
<LocutusOfBorg> I retried a lot of times when I did the yakkety transition
<LocutusOfBorg> deterministic
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: PPAs build in exactly the same environment.
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: So I don't believe that it won't be reproducible there.
<LocutusOfBorg> I just uploaded it
<cjwatson> I get that it's frustrating when it's hard to reproduce something, but just saying "hey guys I think this is an infrastructure problem" gets us nowhere.  It's always necessary to make some effort to get more information first.
<cjwatson> And we don't have any special access to debug these systems in the way I think you imagine we have
<LocutusOfBorg> so, no way in case of failures to see a debug build somewhere, right?
<cjwatson> Getting the package build itself to produce more informative output really is the best way to do it
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, but I'm pretty sure I remember that it wasn't reproducible in a ppa
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe back to xenial's day
<LocutusOfBorg> let me check
<cjwatson> armhf PPAs used to be quite different
<cjwatson> They aren't now
<LocutusOfBorg> since when?
<LocutusOfBorg> "11 Aug 2016" when I did that checks
<cjwatson> It's been changing over the course of this year
<cjwatson> Please try again
<LocutusOfBorg> build is ongoing
<cjwatson> I'd suggest hacking the package build to run the test multiple times
<cjwatson> (in a PPA)
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: fixed pkg-create-dbgsym is in zesty now, so you can retry
<cjwatson> If there's any possibility that it might have any nondeterminism (and since you don't know what the bug is, you can't tell me that there isn't such a possibility), then you might well end up getting confused by a fluke pass
<cjwatson> Basically, do more science
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, I'm waiting for the new lazarus upload in Debian, thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, I'll try to debug it further
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinder (trusty-proposed/main) [1:2014.1.5-0ubuntu2 => 1:2014.1.5-0ubuntu2.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssl-ibmca (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.3.0-0ubuntu2.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssl-ibmca (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.3.0-0ubuntu2.16.10.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh, cmake-extras migrated to -release :/ and cmake didn't
<LocutusOfBorg> this breaks silo
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, can you kick it out? I have to think how enforce that cmake version to be installed, to avoid them migrating in different timings
<LocutusOfBorg> and libuv1 needs a MIR, until that MIR is accepted, cmake-extras reverse-dependencies will be broken
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: right, cmake-extras should grow some versioned dependency on cmake (generated at build time)
<LocutusOfBorg> yes but I don't know how
<LocutusOfBorg> I didn't find a way like we do when transitioning stuff
<LocutusOfBorg> I would appreciate the new cmake not migrating until extras gets a rebuild
<LocutusOfBorg> on an unrelated note: cjwatson https://launchpadlibrarian.net/293405094/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-armhf.haskell-http-conduit_2.1.11-3~build3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<LocutusOfBorg> I added the cat of such build log, and the content is the url of the build log itself
<LocutusOfBorg> **** DUMPING LOG ****
<LocutusOfBorg> Test suite test: RUNNING...
<LocutusOfBorg> Test suite test: FAIL
<LocutusOfBorg> Test suite logged to: dist-ghc/test/http-conduit-2.1.11-test.log
<LocutusOfBorg> **** END LOG ****
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: something like cmake-extras Depends: cmake (>= ${cmake:Version}), cmake (<< ${cmake:nextMajor}) and compute these in debian/rules
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, build-depends or runtime?
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: runtime
<LocutusOfBorg> :/
<pitti> because that's where it matters
<LocutusOfBorg> isn't this some sort of circular dependency stuff?
<LocutusOfBorg> probably not, but seems... strange
<pitti> no, why would it be?
<pitti> cmake doesn't depend on cmake-extras
<LocutusOfBorg> probably not, I agree
<LocutusOfBorg> Depends: ${misc:Depends}, cmake (>= 3.7~), cmake (<< 3.8)
<LocutusOfBorg> this might be good and stupid enough
<pitti> right, except that the 3.7 and 3.8 should be computed dynamically via substvars
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm not good at writing that code :/
<pitti> but that should result in a dependencies like the above indeed
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll try
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: I don't remember how to get more information out of Haskell test suites
<cjwatson> Hopefully there's some kind of verbose option somewhere
<LocutusOfBorg> I remember doko asking that option many times with no answer
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: something like CMAKE_VERSION=$(shell dpkg -s cmake | sed -n '/^Version/ {s/^.*: *//; p}' | cut -f1,2 -d.)
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: and then using that as a lower bound, and $(CMAKE_VERSION)z as a high bound? so that you get (<< 3.7z)?
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: You could ask the specific upstream for this package, perhaps.
<LocutusOfBorg> I prefer dpkg-query
<LocutusOfBorg> but it seems to be not working $$(dpkg-query --show --showformat='$${version}' cmake)
<pitti> # dpkg-query -f'${Version}' --show cmake | cut -f1,2 -d.
<pitti> 3.6
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: ^
<pitti> no double $
<pitti> ' ' already escapes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python-vmware-nsxlib [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-0ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> indeed, I'm still not confident with that, but I'll try to make a good upload
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't like because cmake might start doing some bad versioning, and cut will fail
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm always not confident with such "cut", I would appreciate way more dpkg-query to return the upstream version
<cjwatson> I'm not quite sure why ${source:Upstream-Version} doesn't work; it would match deb-substvars(5) if it did
<cjwatson> worth a dpkg bug perhaps
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, --> https://github.com/yesodweb/yesodweb.com-content/issues/181
<LocutusOfBorg> followed your advice
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, I think I'll open a bug
<bdmurray> infinity, slangasek: Is there a 16.04.2 release date?
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, can I upload? unfortunately -release will be broken, and -proposed fixed until cmake migrates
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: upload the tighter dependency? sure, please do
<LocutusOfBorg> so, the versioning should be:
<LocutusOfBorg> 3.7 < 3.7.1 < 3.7.9z < 3.8
<LocutusOfBorg> 3.7 < 3.7.1 < 3.7z < 3.8
<LocutusOfBorg> this is better ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake-extras/0.7+16.04.20160513-0ubuntu4
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: I'd drop the microversion from it, as cmake-extras only ships stuff in MAJOR.MINOR/ dirs
<pitti> there is no reason to break it on microversion updates, as a rebuild will look exactly the same
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: oh, on second look I figure that's actually what you meant
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<LocutusOfBorg> for people interested: https://bugs.debian.org/844348
<ubot5`> Debian bug 844348 in src:dpkg "dpkg: please support ${source:Upstream-Version} in query" [Normal,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> haskell transition is mostly finished, needs autopkgtestsuite runs against proposed, a ghc build I uploaded some seconds ago, and some removals that are affecting debian too
<LocutusOfBorg> ppc64el stuff should be fixed with this new ghc
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, last question for today, I mostly promise
<LocutusOfBorg> why some testsuite is shown as running, but the queue has no that package?
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for haskell-hoogle/5.0.1+dfsg1-1: amd64: Test in progress, armhf: Pass, i386: Test in progress, ppc64el: Test in progress, s390x: Pass
<LocutusOfBorg> I see lots of "in progress" that fails to complete because they seems to be not run
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: there were some cases where tests exited with code 12 because the source packages failed to unpack; britney doesn't see those results
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: I'll be back in ~ 3 hours, will look at that then
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-3ubuntu1 => 2.02~beta3-3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-glanceclient (trusty-proposed/main) [1:0.12.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> bdmurray: if it's not on the schedule yet, I don't have one.  infinity what's the process for picking/setting the point release dates?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups (xenial-proposed/main) [2.1.3-4 => 2.1.3-4ubuntu0.1] (core)
<slangasek> pitti, Laney: looks to me from http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running that some test requests have gone missing again (e.g.: lammps, amd64/i386/ppc64el; valgrind, amd64/i386/ppc64el).  I don't feel I have a handle on where these requests have gone when they disappeared; short of just cronning a mass-retry, how do we debug this?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-3ubuntu1 => 2.02~beta3-3ubuntu1] (core)
<sergiusens> slangasek hey, mind letting snapcraft into xenial-updates and yakkety-updates?
<slangasek> sergiusens: looking
<sergiusens> thanks
<slangasek> sergiusens: done
<Laney> slangasek: LocutusOfBorg just asked that and pitti said he'd debug later on - I don't have a good feel for where to start looking ATM
<slangasek> ok
<Laney> pitti: or you can walk me through this with you tomorrow morning if you want
<Laney> I mean I could start groping around but it might not be the most efficient way to do it
<Laney> although...
<Laney> there's a lot of
<Laney> Nov 11 15:10:54 juju-prod-ues-proposed-migration-machine-3 sh[7686]: requests.exceptions.ConnectionError: ('Connection aborted.', RemoteDisconnected('Remote end closed connection without response',)
<Laney> Nov 11 15:10:54 juju-prod-ues-proposed-migration-machine-3 sh[7686]: During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:
<Laney> in the log
<Laney> also Nov 13 20:46:26 juju-prod-ues-proposed-migration-machine-3 sh[6824]: 2016-11-13 20:46:26,801 [6824] INFO: autopkgtest exited with code 20
<Laney>        20   other unexpected failures including bad usage
<Laney> ._.
<Laney> ^- 6824 was valgrind/ppc64el
<Laney> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/ppc64el/v/valgrind/20161113_204627_265a1@/log.gz
<Laney> that was supposed to be fixed by 3bee404
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: linux-hwe-edge (xenial-proposed/primary) [4.8.0-27.29~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-hwe-edge [sync] (xenial-proposed) [4.8.0-27.29~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ghostscript (yakkety-proposed/main) [9.19~dfsg+1-0ubuntu6 => 9.19~dfsg+1-0ubuntu6.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<pitti> Laney: so indeed haskell-google ran a ton of times after Nov 02 (last date on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/h/haskell-hoogle/zesty/amd64)
<pitti> Laney: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty?format=plain&prefix=zesty/amd64/h/haskell-hoogle
<pitti> Laney: this is explained in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/AutopkgtestInfrastructure#Container_Layout and the following paragraph
<pitti> hm, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/amd64/h/haskell-hoogle/20161114_120110_e5db9@/log.gz
<pitti> \: command not found
<pitti> that again
<pitti> I already fixed two instances of that
<Laney> pitti: hm?
<slangasek> you fixed it so that the \ command is found?
<pitti> ₥e goes to chase trailing spaces
<pitti> err, what on earth is that?
<slangasek> hah
<slangasek> ₥
<pitti> wow, that's compose-/me
<pitti> /usr/bin/\ :)
<pitti> nah, curious effect of bash 4.4 (new in zesty) plus the wonderfully nested quoting of two shell scripts through ssh
<pitti> the first instance took me over an hour, the second 3 mins, let's see how long that will be
<slangasek> øµɨđħŧ⌿ƀ₥ √ƶǥ¢ what a strange set of compose options
 * Laney only sees one in git
<pitti> Laney: the other is in autopkgtest-cloud
<pitti> slangasek: is that compose-/-<any letter> ?
<slangasek> pitti: yeah basically
<Laney> pitti: oh right, I can see it then
<pitti> ${REL}-proposed; " ← space
<pitti> I'll reproduce it locally and then fix it (should be simple)
<Laney> yes
<pitti> Laney: I found the command, but a more generic solution will be more robust: testing https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=812d04661 now (it does work with the above haskell-hoogle)
<pitti> ok, LGTM, mass-retrying now
<pitti> or rather, retrying http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-r-cran-shiny for now, if that works end-to-end, retrying the rest
<pitti> muuuch better
<Laney> pitti: nice
<Laney> BTW I already understood the container layout - that's how I found the valgrind link that I gave just above your text
<pitti> ah, good
 * pitti pushes retry-autopkgtest-regressions --help change that runs 10 wgets in parallel
<Laney> exit 20 causing things to remain as in progress but not actually be running is not very good
<pitti> xargs, you are amazing
<pitti> Laney: indeed, right now britney ignores results without a testpkg-version artifact as it cannot assign them to anything
<pitti> Laney: and testpkg-version does not exist because it failed before being able to download the source package to determine that
<pitti> so, a bit tricky
<pitti> that's a new/rare kind of problem, we haven't had that in a loong time
<pitti> (tests going missing en masse; the previous one was bug 1571353)
<ubot5`> bug 1571353 in Auto Package Testing "test results get lost and stay "in progress" forever when multiple tests finish at the exact same time" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571353
<Laney> pitti: oh right, so could we put the version in as part of the request?
<Laney> autopkgtest ... package/version
<pitti> Laney: we can't predict the version accurately
<Laney> britney knows it
<pitti> well, it could know, but not righ tnow
<pitti> i. e. it could check whether the released or the proposed version of the tested package is going to be tested (via analysis of transitive Depends: of the trigger)
<pitti> but it's not really easy
<pitti> Laney: what would be better is to generate a random hash, add it as an env variable, and read it back from the artifacts, and keep it in pending.json
<pitti> then you can match completely failed results too
<pitti> (still not sure if it's worth the trouble -- it won't significantly reduce the time for analyzing the real bug)
<pitti> we already do the env/read back exercise for the "trigger"
<Laney> pitti: Well this time you didn't hear about the bug for a long time because nobody checked tests that britney was claiming were in progress
<Laney> Until they got suspicious
<pitti> right, and today I didn't check excuses.html yet
<Laney> pitti: Could you just make up a testpkg-version?
 * Laney goes away
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups-filters (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.11.4-0ubuntu2 => 1.11.4-0ubuntu2.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<pitti> Laney: hmm, we could -- just "testpkg" or "testpkg-none" or so, not sure if that would confuse other consumers
<pitti> Laney: but this would then also hit random apt failures, connection/DNS/hash sum errors, and what not -- in many of these cases you want an auto-retry instead of declaring it a test failure (as there's nothing wrong with the test)
<pitti> so in the beginning we had a lot of displayed failures due to random testbed/network issues
<pitti> now the pendulum is more in favor of "tmpfail"/auto-retry
<tkamppeter> Can you please reject cups-filters 1.11.4-0ubuntu2.1, I have forgotten to add the bug number (bug 1637583) to it.
<ubot5`> bug 1637583 in ghostscript (Ubuntu Yakkety) "PWG Raster printing on IPP Everywhere printers not working correctly" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637583
<pitti> tkamppeter: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cups-filters [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.11.4-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups-filters (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.11.4-0ubuntu2 => 1.11.4-0ubuntu2.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks. I have replaced the package now.
<Laney> pitti: Those are tmpfail and requeued, no?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purpose [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purpose [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purpose [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purpose [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
 * tsimonq2 claims responsibility for those new purpose binaries
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purpose [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purpose [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> If those could get looked at, that would be awesome. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpod-weaver-section-support-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.007-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpod-elemental-transformer-list-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.102000-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: purpose [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: recursive-narrow [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20140811.1546-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-hard-disk-led [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [13~git20160916.6fe27b2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iedit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pivotal-golang-clock [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20151018.0.3fd3c19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwww-shorten-github-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libconfig-methodproxy-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rentrez [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ido-ubiquitous [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-regenerator-runtime [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-contrib-clean [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-15
<infinity> pitti: Y'know, having a /usr/bin/\ that is, indeed, just something that returns the first argument might solve all sorts of issues. :)
<sarnold> that's an evil idea
<tsimonq2> infinity: Is this a seed thing or a bug on your end? bug 1641783
<ubot5`> bug 1641783 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "man or command not found commands not installed by alternate installer." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1641783
<tsimonq2> ("your" meaning archive admins)
<infinity> tsimonq2: man-db is in standard, if your alternate setup isn't enabling standard by default that's a bug somewhere.  Whose bug, I'm not sure without looking.
<tsimonq2> infinity: I think maybe I'll poke around and take a look at the recent commits to d-i.
<tsimonq2> infinity: But thanks.
<infinity> tsimonq2: d-i has almost nothing to do with it.
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<infinity> tsimonq2: The default task selection should come from a preseed on the media.
<tsimonq2> infinity: livecd-rootfs?
<infinity> tsimonq2: Err, depending on what "the alternate installer" means here.  The Lubuntu alternate ISO, or a minimal d-i netboot?
<tsimonq2> infinity: Lubuntu Alternate.
<infinity> Kay.  debian-cd, then, is what's likely to contain the magic.
<tsimonq2> Ah ok.
<infinity> data/zesty/preseed/lubuntu/lubuntu.seed should probably explicitly select minimal and standard along with lubuntu-desktop, just as the live images do.
<infinity> Though this has been "broken" literally forever, curious that no one cared until today.
<tsimonq2> O__O
<tsimonq2> Where are you seeing this? This thing? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/debian-cd/trunk/files
<tsimonq2> Ah nevermind, apologies.
<infinity> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu
<tsimonq2> Yes, that. :)
<infinity> If this is actually a regression, something subtle changed elsewhere, and I'd like to know about it.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Either nobody noticed until today (which, Lubuntu QA needs some *serious* redesign if that's the case) or it wasn't an issue until today.
<tsimonq2> (or a few days ago, to be accurate)
<infinity> But I suspect your alternate has installed this way since the flavour existed.
<tsimonq2> O__O
<infinity> The only other obvious candidate for blame would be tasksel, which hasn't changed since shortly before xenial release.
<tsimonq2> infinity: So this line should read: "taskseltasksel/firstmultiselect lubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard" http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/view/head:/data/zesty/preseed/lubuntu/lubuntu.seed#L6 ?
<infinity> minimal and standard don't have the ubuntu- prefix.
<tsimonq2> Oh, ok.
<tsimonq2> But otherwise that's where they're put?
<infinity> I'd have to remind myself how tasksel preseeds work, but in theory that would do it.
<tsimonq2> Ok, PR incoming.
<infinity> (for consistency with how we write it in livecd-rootfs, it'd probably be "minimal standard $foo-desktop" to go from small to large.
<infinity> But that's nitpicking.
<tsimonq2> Well that's fair enough. Nitpicking exists for a reason. ;)
<infinity> Hrm.  Could you test with xenial (and if that's broken, also trusty) first, though?
<infinity> Cause I feel like tasksel *should* be doing standard by default.
<tsimonq2> How would I go about testing?
<infinity> Just do a quick install of each, then "apt-get install standard^" and see if anything new is pulled in.
<infinity> tsimonq2: I have a date with "not being at work" for the evening, but keep me informed.
<tsimonq2> Using the default alternate installer, or will The Best Method Ever work? :P https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apds04.html
<tsimonq2> Ok, infinity .
<infinity> tsimonq2: How would you test the installed by not using the installer? :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: I guess I'm asking if it matters how I run tasksel.
<tsimonq2> Good point. lol
<infinity> s/installed/installer/
<tsimonq2> Ok will do.
<infinity> For people who install with debootstrap, they can run "apt-get install minimal^ standard^ foo-desktop^" all by themselves, but that's a thing ISOs are supposed to do for them. ;)
<tsimonq2> Yup. :D
<tsimonq2> infinity: I really like that method. It lets me see what I'm installing *exactly* and lets me customize it before rebooting. Reminds me of installing Arch. :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: It fails entirely to be even remotely user-friendly, but yes, I have a few machines in the wild that are debootstrap-installed.  Some that are remote machines that pivoted from preinstalled CentOS, two that we didn't have bootable installers for when they were installed, etc.
<infinity> It's not something I'd recommend to friends and family.
<infinity> Not if I wanted to remain friends and continue being in the will.
<tsimonq2> Me neither. No way.
<tsimonq2> But for all the machines that are mine I *always* debootstrap.
<tsimonq2> I even have a Chromebook and Crouton uses debootstrap. :D
<infinity> tsimonq2: It started as a practical dogfooding thing (I work for Canonical, I should see what users soo, so I can fix it when it sucks), but the more we've tried to improve things, the more I've found my nerdy compulsion to be an anal-retentive sysadmin of my own machines has gone way down.
<infinity> tsimonq2: If you ignore my /home (obviously), my laptop is so amazingly stock Ubuntu that me of a decade ago would probably have some choice insults for current me.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Well I don't work for Canonical (I hope one day though :P) and this machine is a Frankenstein monster. I'm running LXQt and I have a half installed KDE Plasma somewhere with a half installed Lubuntu somewhere else. Maybe even some Unity 8 left? I don't know.
<infinity> I'd like to think that past me would be proud of how far we've come with out-of-the-box usability, but really, that guy built his own kernels on the regular, he clearly had unresolved issues.
 * infinity -> non-IRC life.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I like Ubuntu because I can just install it THEN make it a Frankenstein. I could never install Arch successfully, and Gentoo takes too long. :P
<tsimonq2> Every time I build my own kernel, sbuild breaks. Maybe I should do it again and file a bug. :P
<tsimonq2> o/ infinity
<tsimonq2> But yeah, sbuild breaking does NOT make me a happy camper... :/
<infinity> tsimonq2: sbuild breaking is probably a sign that your custom kernel is missing the filesystem driver for your overlay of choice (overlay, which is upstream or aufs, which isn't).
<infinity> And really gone.
<tsimonq2> Yeah I think that's the issue. I don't know, when I go through the "I want to do kernel hacking" phase again, I'll file a bug. :P
<tsimonq2> It sounds awfully familiar.
<tsimonq2> (or fix my freaking setup, whatever one fixes it first :P)
<tsimonq2> UH, ADAM.
<tsimonq2> Wait...
 * tsimonq2 does a dist-upgrade first
<tsimonq2> I was gonna say...
<tsimonq2> I tried installing those tasks and it proposed like 200 packages.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Reproducable with Xenial: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1479182570.png
<tsimonq2> Grabbing Lubuntu Trusty 14.04.1 Alternate now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slixmpp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postfix [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.1.3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postfix [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.1.3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slixmpp [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postfix [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.1.3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slixmpp [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: should.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [8.4.0~dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slixmpp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postfix [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.1.3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postfix [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.1.3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postfix [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.1.3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slixmpp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postfix [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.1.3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slixmpp [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slixmpp [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks pitti for fixing the testsuite
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bash (trusty-proposed/main) [4.3-7ubuntu1.5 => 4.3-7ubuntu1.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected bash [source] (trusty-proposed) [4.3-7ubuntu1.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bash (trusty-proposed/main) [4.3-7ubuntu1.5 => 4.3-7ubuntu1.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (trusty-proposed/main) [2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.7 => 2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:2014.1.5-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-glanceclient [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted util-linux [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.15 => 1.2.16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkdatabox [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkdatabox [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkdatabox [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkdatabox [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkdatabox [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkdatabox [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkdatabox [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: So it seems Trusty is not affected.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-hard-disk-led [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [13~git20160916.6fe27b2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ido-ubiquitous [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libconfig-methodproxy-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkdatabox [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkdatabox [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkdatabox [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpod-elemental-transformer-list-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.102000-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwww-shorten-github-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pivotal-golang-clock [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20151018.0.3fd3c19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkdatabox [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkdatabox [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpod-weaver-section-support-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.007-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iedit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkdatabox [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkdatabox [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.9.3.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-contrib-clean [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postfix [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postfix [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postfix [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postfix [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted recursive-narrow [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20140811.1546-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slixmpp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slixmpp [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-regenerator-runtime [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postfix [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rentrez [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slixmpp [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postfix [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted should.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [8.4.0~dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postfix [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slixmpp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slixmpp [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slixmpp [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slixmpp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> if an archive-admin is around, and wants to help me for a few demote/remove I think we are mostly ready for ghc transition
<tjaalton> infinity: so, what to call X backport stack from yak? lts-y to follow the old style, or something else? I know there's going to be just one kernel, but is that handled on the metapackage level so that there's still going to be lts-y/z/å/ä kernels?
<tjaalton> and the rolling bit provided by a metapackage
<LocutusOfBorg> please take care of virtualbox too in case ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> as done with trusty
<LocutusOfBorg> or at least wait for my upload :p
<tjaalton> nothing has been done so far
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: Debian removed some haskell packages too; I didn't remove those yet as I didn't have an overview of what could go
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: do you have a list?
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: I removed haskell-applicative-quoters, but three others removed by debian have rdepends: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23480403/
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, can demoting them work? e.g. haskell-fail (rc buggy in debian)
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: yes, if you find a closed set of sources, we can demote
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, your workflow seems to have an issue
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. haskell-snap-core depends on haskell-blaze-builder-enumerator, but only in zesty
<LocutusOfBorg> not in zesty-proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> so, I don't think this as example is a blocker
<pitti> that's just process-removal's output; but still, we would at least temporarily need to break zesty with these removals
<pitti> or remove -snap along (the -proposed version can then promote back to zesty once fixed)
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, but they aren't a blocker, right?
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean, the situation will auto heal
<pitti> no, fine for me, but we need to chase down the complete set
<pitti> and then demote it as a whole
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, I already have it, just a few sec that I compare it with your :)
<pitti> mine is nowhere near complete, it's just Debian removals since Nov 1st
<pitti> but that also just covers removals from unstable, not from testing
<cjwatson> pitti: it's probably just temporarily breaking build-deps in zesty, which should be OK as long as there's a thing in zesty-proposed due to migrate
<pitti> cjwatson: not sure if we have existing best practices, but it would feel better to completely demote the set into -proposed rather than keeping half of it broken in release?
<cjwatson> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<cjwatson> I think you're tilting at windmills there :)
<cjwatson> and it will probably end up being very complicated
<cjwatson> for Haskell transitions I've always just checked that the build-deps go away in -proposed and then been happy to break devel for that, since builds all happen in -proposed anyway
<pitti> ok
<pitti> I see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#haskell-heist as a blocker (FTBFS on two arches)
<pitti> haskell-snap* seems okay
<LocutusOfBorg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23480533/
<pitti> $ reverse-depends src:haskell-heist
<pitti> Reverse-Recommends
<pitti> ==================
<pitti> * libghc-snap-doc               (for libghc-heist-doc)
<pitti> I'm fine with demoting that as well, not much breakage there
<pitti> ok, then let's do this -- /me grabs the axe
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, wait
<LocutusOfBorg> there still is a blocker: haskell-xmlhtml haskell-heist, haskell-snap
<LocutusOfBorg> they are failing due to xmlhtml and gcc bug in arm64 and s390x
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure how I can debug it, what is the suggestion here?
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: right, that's what I meant with the above -- these three have no rdepends, so I'm fine with leaving them in -proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> oh ok
<pitti> so that the ghc8 transition can land without this blocking it
<LocutusOfBorg> so I can fix them later, fine
<LocutusOfBorg> indeed
<LocutusOfBorg> and I can have a better picture
<LocutusOfBorg> probably I can debug arm64 with qemu
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: ok, your list is done
<LocutusOfBorg> fingers crossed, thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purpose [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purpose [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purpose [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purpose [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purpose [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purpose [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted purpose [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, did you forget to demote agda-stdlib?
<LocutusOfBorg> or is it useless? (wrt agda ppc64el)
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: ah, that wasn't on your list
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: there's no rebuild of that in -proposed either
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't know, based on the transition tracker, it is uninstallable on ppc64el, due to agda
<LocutusOfBorg> is it a blocker?
<LocutusOfBorg> it is an arch:all package
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: possibly, yes
<LocutusOfBorg> so demoting can be done?
 * LocutusOfBorg wonders about the word "demoting" :/
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: moved to -proposed ("demoted") and blocked in britney
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, and sorry for not mentioning it, I was not sure about that situation
 * LocutusOfBorg waits for next britney run
<pitti> no problem
<pitti> we all play this by ear :)
<LocutusOfBorg> haskell can be challenging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcin (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.8.4+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 => 2.8.4+dfsg1-1ubuntu1.1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcin (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.8.4+dfsg1-9build1~1 => 2.8.4+dfsg1-9build1~1ubuntu1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (trusty-proposed/main) [2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.30 => 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.31] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<sforshee> is there anyone around who can look at my linux-firmware SRU for xenial?
<caribou> Q: When a package is SRUed to many releases and awaiting verification, shouldn't there be a "verification-needed-{release}' present in the bug ?
<pitti> caribou: no, we only do that for -done; as long as it's still unverified in any release, we keep v-needed
<caribou>  that was the follow up question: if it has been verified for only one release, we should only add 'verification-done-{release}' then
<caribou> pitti: ^^
<pitti> correct
<caribou> pitti: thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, the mail flooding has started, cheers!
<pitti> excellent! /me unblocks adga-stdlib then
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> BTW, if anybody wants to see xapian-core migrate...
<LocutusOfBorg> just grab src:notmuch from here https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+delete-packages
<LocutusOfBorg> with the new emacs25 in main, I added it as dependency
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe ginggs ^^ :) https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/7131474/+listing-archive-extra
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: ok
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: notmuch still has a dependency on emacs25 ...
<ginggs> doko: do you mean emacs24?
<doko> ginggs: of course, don't trust what I write, always trust what I mean ;)
<ginggs> doko: ah you mean in the depends of notmuch-emacs?
<ginggs> doko: because LocutusOfBorg did add emacs25-nox | emacs25 | to the build-deps
<doko> yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: muse (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1build1 => 2.1.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: muse (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-2 => 2.1.2-2ubuntu0.16.10.1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> doko, LocutusOfBorg: ok, i'll fix
<LocutusOfBorg> interesting, the ghc transition page looks scary http://git.yoctoproject.org/cgit/cgit.cgi/poky/log/?h=daisy
<LocutusOfBorg> oops
<LocutusOfBorg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ghc.html
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe I should wait some more time?
<cjwatson> That occasionally happens mid-transition-to-release; just wait for the next run
<cjwatson> It's a big batch of packages and the copy isn't atomic
<cjwatson> So it can easily get split into multiple publisher runs
<LocutusOfBorg> oh, I didn't knew that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bind9 (xenial-proposed/main) [1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-8ubuntu1.2 => 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-8ubuntu1.3] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> somebody please hint libaws to make gnutls28 migrate?
<LocutusOfBorg> also asis should migrate with that ^^
<Laney> No, they are in the process of being rebuilt
<LocutusOfBorg> ok
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#agda-stdlib → I think that does need a rebuild, and you rebuilt it in yakkety too
<pitti> LocutusOfBorg: I already hinted gnutls28 earlier, it's in
<pitti> gnat breakage happened a while ago already, it was unrelated
<Laney> nevertheless, I am fixing it
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, with emacs and dh-elpa almost fixed, I'll rebuild agda and then agda-stdlib
<LocutusOfBorg> or just rebuild it now
 * pitti hugs LocutusOfBorg, nice work!
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<LocutusOfBorg> btw that haskell-xmlfoo broken in arm64 and s390x eat something like 30GB of ram in my laptop
<LocutusOfBorg> I killed it
<LocutusOfBorg> seems a similar issue to the haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins all your ram belongs to me
<LocutusOfBorg> oh last thing: cjwatson this might be a nice timing to unblock haskell auto-import :)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: done
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: criu (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.6-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.6-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.2] (no packageset)
<stgraber> ^ will fix the current build failure of criu in xenial-proposed (said it needed dh10, but really doesn't...)
<LocutusOfBorg> feature request: in a ppa, map unstable with distro-info --devel
<LocutusOfBorg> is it possible?
<cjwatson> I don't think we want to do that, but you can use "devel" in the changelog when uploading to a PPA.
<LocutusOfBorg> wow, hidden feature :) thanks!
<infinity> tjaalton: No, there won't be multiple kernels with rolling metas, just one hwe stack, period.
<infinity> tjaalton: One of the big driving forces here was not having junk in main that we later tell people "just kidding, not supporting that".
<infinity> tjaalton: So, linux-hwe will just roll forward, and I'd expect xorg-hwe to do the same.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-golang-x-oauth2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161103.0.36bc617-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-simple-redis-admin [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peco [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libelfin [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peco [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peco [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libelfin [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peco [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peco [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libelfin [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unirest-java [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peco [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peco [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1] (no packageset)
<doko> and mono transitioned ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuplot [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.5+dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, can you please help xapian-core migrate?
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: not today. afk now
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, ^^ you did a lot of rebuilds for xapian
<LocutusOfBorg> but something is missing
<doko> rying easy from autohinter: akonadi-search/4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2 aptitude/0.8.3-1ubuntu4 baloo/4:4.14.3-0ubuntu6 khelpcenter/4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2 libqapt/3.0.2-0ubuntu4 libsearch-xapian-perl/1.2.24.0-1 maildir-utils/0.9.16-1build1 pinot/1.05-1.2 recoll/1.22.3-1build1 ubuntu-kylin-software-center/1.3.11 unity-lens-applications/7.1.0+16.10.20160927-0ubuntu2 xapian-bindings/1.4.0-7 xapian-core/1.4.1-1 xapian-omega/1.4.1-1 zeitgeist/0.9.16-0ubuntu6
<doko> start: 8925+0: a-1739:a-1191:a-1194:i-1200:p-1196:p-1196:s-1209
<doko> orig: 8925+0: a-1739:a-1191:a-1194:i-1200:p-1196:p-1196:s-1209
<doko> easy: 9007+0: a-1758:a-1201:a-1205:i-1211:p-1207:p-1206:s-1219
<doko>     * amd64: alot, aptoncd, goplay, libnotmuch-dev, libnotmuch4, lubuntu-desktop, mutt, muttprofile, notmuch, notmuch-addrlookup, notmuch-dbg, notmuch-emacs, notmuch-mutt, notmuch-vim, packagesearch, python-notmuch, python3-notmuch, ruby-notmuch, synaptic
<doko>     * arm64: goplay, libnotmuch-dev, libnotmuch4, mutt, notmuch, notmuch-addrlookup, notmuch-dbg, packagesearch, ruby-notmuch, synaptic
<doko>     * armhf: goplay, libnotmuch-dev, libnotmuch4, lubuntu-desktop, mutt, notmuch, notmuch-addrlookup, notmuch-dbg, packagesearch, ruby-notmuch, synaptic
<doko>     * i386: goplay, libnotmuch-dev, libnotmuch4, lubuntu-desktop, mutt, notmuch, notmuch-addrlookup, notmuch-dbg, packagesearch, ruby-notmuch, synaptic
<doko>     * powerpc: goplay, libnotmuch-dev, libnotmuch4, lubuntu-desktop, mutt, notmuch, notmuch-addrlookup, notmuch-dbg, packagesearch, ruby-notmuch, synaptic
<doko>     * ppc64el: goplay, libnotmuch-dev, libnotmuch4, mutt, notmuch, notmuch-addrlookup, notmuch-dbg, packagesearch, ruby-notmuch, synaptic
<doko>     * s390x: goplay, libnotmuch-dev, libnotmuch4, mutt, notmuch, notmuch-addrlookup, notmuch-dbg, packagesearch, ruby-notmuch, synaptic
<doko> FAILED
<LocutusOfBorg> nope
<LocutusOfBorg>     * amd64: aptoncd, goplay, lubuntu-desktop, packagesearch, synaptic
<LocutusOfBorg>     * arm64: goplay, packagesearch, synaptic
<LocutusOfBorg>     * armhf: goplay, lubuntu-desktop, packagesearch, synaptic
<LocutusOfBorg>     * i386: goplay, lubuntu-desktop, packagesearch, synaptic
<LocutusOfBorg>     * powerpc: goplay, lubuntu-desktop, packagesearch, synaptic
<LocutusOfBorg>     * ppc64el: goplay, packagesearch, synaptic
<LocutusOfBorg>     * s390x: goplay, packagesearch, synaptic
<LocutusOfBorg> the new run removed notmuch
<Laney> what do you need help with?
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm doing goplay
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, probably everything is in universe
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure why lubuntu-desktop and aptoncd are there
<Laney> They probably depend on other things that are in the list
<LocutusOfBorg> ok I did goplay aptoncd packagesearch, synaptic
<LocutusOfBorg> lets see
<tjaalton> infinity: alright, thanks! I'll get on with it then :)
<cyphermox> could someone please approve the grub2 2.02~beta3-3ubuntu1 binaries for amd64 and arm64?
<slangasek> checking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02~beta3-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02~beta3-3ubuntu1]
<rtg> cyphermox, can you accept linux 4.9.0-1.2 in the Zesty unapproved queue ?
<cyphermox> rtg: sorry, EPERM.
<cyphermox> slangasek: ^?
<slangasek> cyphermox, rtg: accepted
<rtg> slangasek, thanks
<cyphermox> ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-1-g3705bb5-0ubuntu1~16.04.3 => 0.7.8-45-g584b843-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<smoser> slangasek, ^
<smoser> please let me know what i need to do to make that acceptable
<slangasek> smoser: reviewing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-simple-redis-admin [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-golang-x-oauth2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161103.0.36bc617-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuplot [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.5+dfsg1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unirest-java [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peco [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peco [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peco [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peco [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peco [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peco [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peco [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161005.0.d4f7705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-1-g3705bb5-0ubuntu1~16.04.3 => 0.7.8-47-gb6561a1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libelfin [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libelfin [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-5] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> slangasek: can you 'remove-package -y -m "moved to -updates" -s xenial-proposed -e 1.2.15 apt' so I can review the next one?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libelfin [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libelfin [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-5] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> bdmurray: done
<nacc> cjwatson: sorry you weren't able to attend the UOS session -- a great discussion and fyi, I think we have a way forward to become dgit compatible and for dgit to eventually be aware of our imports (which have a more complete history than what dgit asserts currently)
<nacc> cjwatson: mostly just an fyi for you for now :)
<cjwatson> nacc: useful, thanks!  the other thing I was thinking of while cycling through town tonight was that maybe we should acknowledge that there may not be a single source of truth for imports for a while, and that it might be worth having a way for a package-namespace repository to say "allow anyone who can upload this package to push to this repository" separate from making it the ...
<cjwatson> ... /ubuntu/+source/foo default
<bdmurray> cjwatson: thanks
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah, that's something i was thinking about as well, as right now, the usd-import-team becomes a bottleneck to write to the repositor(ies)
<cjwatson> nacc: originally I was thinking that we'd do that by letting usd-import-team set the default, but that only works if we can really say it's definitely the preferred thing for everyone to use
<nacc> cjwatson: right
<cjwatson> and I feel like that could both be some way off, and maybe a distraction
<cjwatson> anyway, I should sleep, but glad to hear it was useful
<nacc> and having that flexibility would be great anyways, I think
<nacc> cjwatson: have a good night!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.8-45-g584b843-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<slangasek> bdmurray: technically shouldn't be required before reviewing the new one though, should it?
<bdmurray> slangasek: reviewing or accepting?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.8-47-gb6561a1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<slangasek> bdmurray: either?  if it's just replacing the existing one that's already copied to -updates, should be fine I think?
<bdmurray> Hmm, I thought I'd heard it wasn't.
<jgrimm> slangasek, pitti: thanks for the help on cloud-init
<slangasek> jgrimm: no problem!
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: subiquity (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.0.24.1~16.04.1]
<tsimonq2> infinity: So I need to make a PR fixing the Xenial _and_ Zesty tasks I assume?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-vivid [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.19.0-75.83~14.04.1] (kernel)
<infinity> tsimonq2: This was somehow magically not an issue in trusty?
<infinity> tsimonq2: I'd rather we understood why that is before we run off fixing the wrong thing.
<infinity> bdmurray: It's entirely fine to accept a new SRU over another in proposed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: snapd-glib (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.2-0ubuntu1.1~xenial]
<infinity> bdmurray: The only time that causes any annoyance is when it generates NBS, but NBS in stables should almost never happen, with the exception of the kernel.
<infinity> bdmurray: In fact, if it happens for non-kernel packages, we really need to question why and be satisfied with the answer.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Correct.
<tsimonq2> infinity: So I guess I don't know if we should try for Zesty and see if that fixes the issue? It's called the development release for a reason. :P :P :P
<sarnold> presumably whoever fills out the SRU template and enumerates the testing they've performed can tell you if it worked or not :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-49.70~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-49.70] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed/main) [3.19.0-75.83] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.8.0-28.30] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-expect [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-expect [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: im-config (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.29-1ubuntu16 => 0.29-1ubuntu16.1] (input-methods, kubuntu, personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> poco migrated!
<LocutusOfBorg> do you think you can demote mythtv? I don't get what is that breakage, it seems to have been broken for some time already
<LocutusOfBorg> even yakkety should be broken, not sure how transcode got removed without removing also it
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^ you removed it :)
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: transcode needs an update for the ffmpeg, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transcode/+bug/1631796
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1631796 in transcode (Ubuntu) "Yakkety version of transcode needed (removal causes unmet depdendencies)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bitbucket.org/france/transcode-tcforge/commits/all
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, that project is dead
<LocutusOfBorg> can''t you just demote mythtv and the other stuff until it gets fixed?
<doko> mythtv isn't in main
<LocutusOfBorg> it is blocking: chromaprint liblivemedia libvpx x265 and much more
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean demote to proposed
<doko> which packages?
<LocutusOfBorg> mythtv
<LocutusOfBorg> this should make the 4 transitions end, fixing vlc, ffmpeg, and lots of packages (~50 I guess)
<doko> reverse-depends src:mythtv shows some dependencies
<LocutusOfBorg> I would demote them too, they are already broken and uninstallable
<ginggs> doko, LocutusOfBorg: i think i read somewhere mythbuntu was no longer a thing
<ginggs> http://www.mythbuntu.org/home/news/mythbuntusolongandthanksforallthefish
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, I also read that on slashdot
<LocutusOfBorg> hopefully kicking mythtv out will make britney have a clear picture if anything is missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova-lxd (yakkety-proposed/main) [14.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 14.0.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<zul> can someone reject the nova-lxd upload in yakkety-proposed please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova-lxd (xenial-proposed/main) [13.0.0-0ubuntu3.1 => 13.1.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<jamespage> bdmurray, hey did you see my comments on bug 1628809 re bug 1587261
<ubot5`> bug 1628809 in ceph (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] ceph 10.2.3" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1628809
<ubot5`> bug 1587261 in Ubuntu Cloud Archive mitaka "[SRU] Swift bucket X-Timestamp not set by Rados Gateway" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1587261
<jamespage> I'ld like to stack the second up alongside the first in proposed
<jamespage> and deliver it all in one update if possible
<rbasak> zul: done
<zul> rbasak: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nova-lxd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [14.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<flexiondotorg> slangasek, To follow up on the PowerPC discussion.
<flexiondotorg> Ubuntu MATE has been downloaded ~16,000 times for PowerPC in the last year.
<flexiondotorg> Versus ~1.2million for the other architectures combined.
<flexiondotorg> Those are only download initiated from the ubuntu-mate.org website.
<flexiondotorg> But not downloads directly from cdimage or torrents via magnet links.
<xnox> flexiondotorg, i wonder how many of those are testers =)
<xnox> and redownloads.
<xnox> but even excluding those, it's a lot more than i was expecting =)
<flexiondotorg> xnox, A least 50 for me ;-)
<slangasek> flexiondotorg: but the forcing factor for powerpc is not whether there is interest, but whether it's well-maintained
<slangasek> at the architecture level
<flexiondotorg> slangasek, Indeed.
<flexiondotorg> slangasek, Those numbers are not me advocating to keep the architecture.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova-lxd (yakkety-proposed/main) [14.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 14.0.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
<flexiondotorg> xnox, Actual download for Ubuntu MATE 16.04 and 16.04.1 for PowerPC are just 4,783.
<xnox> flexiondotorg, unique IP downloads?!
<flexiondotorg> xnox, Yes.
<flexiondotorg> Of 590,413 total.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-vmware-nsxlib (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.2.0-0ubuntu1]
<Odd_Bloke> Could someone with partner-power copy the google-cloud-sdk forward from yakkety to zesty, please?  (Or do I need to do an upload of some sort?)
<slangasek> Odd_Bloke: oops sorry your previous request fell off the stack; doing now
<Odd_Bloke> slangasek: No worries; thanks!
<slangasek> Odd_Bloke: done
<Odd_Bloke> slangasek: Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: file [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:5.29-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: file [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:5.29-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: file [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:5.29-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: file [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:5.29-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: file [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:5.29-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: file [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:5.29-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: file [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:5.29-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted file [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:5.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted file [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:5.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted file [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:5.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted file [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1:5.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted file [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:5.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted file [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:5.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted file [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:5.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python-vmware-nsxlib [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-49.70]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-49.70~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-vivid [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.19.0-75.83~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed) [3.19.0-75.83]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [4.8.0-28.30]
<superm1> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-common/+bug/1639445 a few weeks back and subscribed ~ubuntu-archive, is there anything else I need to do or it's just on AA backlog at this point?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1639445 in mythbuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Please remove mythbuntu from the archive and disable CD builds" [Undecided,New]
<tgm4883> superm1: ISO builds were already disabled
<superm1> but packages?  they're still in the archive
<sarnold> I think the AAs tend to do those deletions a few days before release
<tgm4883> well ISO builds were disabled a few months ago, packages need removed still
<superm1> okay, just saw "new" bug activity on the packages, and didn't want to send the wrong message
<bdmurray> jamespage: No, but I have now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (xenial-proposed) [10.2.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-notifier (xenial-proposed/main) [3.168.2 => 3.168.3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-notifier (yakkety-proposed/main) [3.175 => 3.175.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<xnox> meh can't be asked to tweak all tasks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glibc (xenial-proposed/main) [2.23-0ubuntu4 => 2.23-0ubuntu5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glibc (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.24-3ubuntu1 => 2.24-3ubuntu2] (core)
<infinity> slangasek: ^-- Review pls.
<slangasek> infinity: on it
<infinity> slangasek: (And yes, yakkety >> zesty, I'll fix that in an upcoming merge from Debian, or copy forward if said merge stalls for any reason)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glibc [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.23-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glibc [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.24-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lorene [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lorene [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lorene [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lorene [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lorene [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lorene [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lorene [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<ginggs> morning doko, how attached are you to libgltf's symbols file? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgltf/0.0.2-4ubuntu1 it's a nasty c++ thing, if I drop it, the package builds
<ginggs> doko: and since rene has warmed to multiarch and switch the package to dh 10, i could just sync
<mardy> seb128: hi! I've been told that I need an archive admin to publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131, do you happen to have time to check it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity (yakkety-proposed/main) [7.5.0+16.10.20160906.1-0ubuntu1 => 7.5.0+16.10.20161112-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<mardy> didrocks: or do you? ^
<didrocks> mardy: unsure how the UI is working nowadays (I'm quite confused about where it does say you need an archive admin and how to publish). I can spend time on this this afternoon if nobody beats me to it
<LocutusOfBorg> hi folks, wrt ros-rviz, why isn't autodecrufting not working?
<LocutusOfBorg> old binaries left on amd64: librviz1d (from 1.12.2+dfsg-1build1)
<doko> ginggs: well, we usually require it for main ...
<doko> didn't I use the helper tool for that?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: There is no "auto-decrufting".
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Fixed.
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks infinity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.9.0-1.2] (core, kernel)
<LocutusOfBorg> I probably got the gdal failure in testsuite
<LocutusOfBorg> libproj9 is installed with the new libproj12 and making the shared libraries fail
<ginggs> doko: libgltf is in universe
<doko> bad SweetShark ... using again the embedded copies
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goiardi [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goiardi [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goiardi [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goiardi [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goiardi [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goiardi [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opl3-soundfont [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simplescreenrecorder [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: goiardi [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simplescreenrecorder [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goiardi [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goiardi [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goiardi [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goiardi [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lorene [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lorene [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lorene [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opl3-soundfont [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goiardi [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goiardi [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lorene [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lorene [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted goiardi [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.0+git20161112.21.1cd076a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lorene [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lorene [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0~cvs20160908+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simplescreenrecorder [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simplescreenrecorder [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> can I move old finished transition to old/*
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. plist  hdf5 libjsoncpp netcdf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.0-1.2]
<LocutusOfBorg> well, I'm moving them, in case I can revert
<ChrisTownsend> pitti: Hi!  We have a new binary package introduced in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 and need an archive admin's blessing before we can publish.  Would you have time to take a look?
<ginggs> doko: what was the verdict with libgltf then? it's holding up http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/glew.html (i fixed meshlab and imagevis3d earlier)
<ginggs> i'm unsure what to do about blender, we could remove the ppc64el binaries and hope that gets fixed upstream soon, or delete 2.78a+dfsg0-1 and upload 2.77.a+dfsg0-9ubuntu1 as a no-change rebuild
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2:9.0.0-0ubuntu1.16.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:8.3.0-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk+2.0 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.24.30-4ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk+2.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.24.30-1ubuntu1.16.04.1]
<bdmurray> xnox: bug 1605511 is missing the regression-potential portion of the SRU template
<ubot5`> bug 1605511 in openssl-ibmca (Ubuntu Yakkety) "openssl engine error if trying to exploit hw crypto on z due to library issue" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1605511
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ghostscript [source] (yakkety-proposed) [9.19~dfsg+1-0ubuntu6.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups-filters [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.11.4-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted muse [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.1.2-2ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.5 => 2.408.6] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted muse [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.435 => 2.435.1] (desktop-core)
<xnox> bdmurray, none. it fails to load at the moment - hence unusable out of the box without tricks.
<dannf> The procps SRU for xenial appears to be blocked due to failing autopkgtests in the autopkgtest package itself. The tests were failing in the same way before the update - so can that be overridden? https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/autopkgtest/xenial/amd64
<bdmurray> xnox: that's still worth documenting
<bdmurray> dannf: looking
<xnox> bdmurray, updated
<bdmurray> dannf: its curious that it passed with the version of procps in the release pocket for xenial
<dannf> bdmurray: indeed - but it also failed w/ that version
<bdmurray> dannf: Are you sure?  looks to me like it failed with 2.1 and 2.2 but not 2
<dannf> bdmurray: yeah - i checked the artifacts for the autopkgtest tests triggered by dpkg/1.18.4ubuntu1.1, which has both a pass and a fail run - they were using the release pocket version of procps
<dannf> if you'd like a root cause as to the failure, that's fair enough - i can check w/ pitti to see if it's known
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssl-ibmca [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.3.0-0ubuntu2.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted im-config [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.29-1ubuntu16.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssl-ibmca [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.0-0ubuntu2.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.3-4ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bind9 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-8ubuntu1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted criu [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.6-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-xdist [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-xdist [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-pool [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-py [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: obsub [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore-data-igrf [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdancer-logger-syslog-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-pool [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-py [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-xsample [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.2~git20161105.1.d16761a1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-motor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore-data-tai-utc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-pool [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-xsample [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.2~git20161105.1.d16761a1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rotl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-py [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-pool [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sgp4 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-pool [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-xsample [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.2~git20161105.1.d16761a1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sparkpost [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-pool [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fitcoach [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdfkit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-xsample [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.2~git20161105.1.d16761a1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seed-webkit2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.0+20160726+6783d29-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-py [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-py [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-py [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-xsample [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2~git20161105.1.d16761a1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bash [source] (trusty-proposed) [4.3-7ubuntu1.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seed-webkit2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+20160726+6783d29-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-pool [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-xsample [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2~git20161105.1.d16761a1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-py [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seed-webkit2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+20160726+6783d29-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seed-webkit2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+20160726+6783d29-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tesseract [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.04.01-4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyami [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-6 [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [6.2.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore-data-igrf [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdancer-logger-syslog-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libelfin [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libelfin [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libelfin [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyami [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyami [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyami [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore-data-tai-utc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libelfin [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libelfin [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyami [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libelfin [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyami [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libelfin [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyami [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyami [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-pool [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-pool [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-pool [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-pool [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-py [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-py [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-py [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-xsample [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2~git20161105.1.d16761a1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-xsample [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2~git20161105.1.d16761a1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted obsub [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-pool [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-py [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-py [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-xsample [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2~git20161105.1.d16761a1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-xsample [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2~git20161105.1.d16761a1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdfkit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-pool [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-py [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-xsample [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2~git20161105.1.d16761a1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-pool [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2~git20161105.1.4b157f51-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-xsample [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2~git20161105.1.d16761a1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-py [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0+git20161103.1.d0e0648f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-motor [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fitcoach [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seed-webkit2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.0+20160726+6783d29-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seed-webkit2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.0+20160726+6783d29-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sparkpost [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seed-webkit2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.0+20160726+6783d29-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rotl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seed-webkit2 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.0+20160726+6783d29-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sgp4 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tesseract [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.04.01-4.1]
<tsimonq2> infinity: Sorry, things have been busy for me lately and I've been getting home late. What's the next step in diagnosing that Lubuntu Alternate tasksel problem?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-6 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [6.2.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sikulix [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sikulix [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sikulix [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sikulix [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sikulix [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sikulix [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sikulix [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
<mardy> seb128: hi! Got a minute? :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nitroshare [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
<mardy> hi! Any AA available to publish a silo for me?
<seb128> mardy, sorry, you pinged early and I try to ignore IRC before busy time
<seb128> mardy, Lucasz and others should be able to publish for you
<seb128> no need to be archive admin for uploads
<mardy> seb128: dunno, Lucasz said that I need an archive admin for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131, dunno why
<seb128> to review the new binaries I guess
<seb128> that looks fine, tell him he can publish
<seb128> I would do it but I need my ubikey and it's not next to me
<mardy> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<mardy> sil2100: we got green light for https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 (^), do you mind publishing that, too?
<sil2100> \o/
<josvaz_> rbasak: we have passed the SRU tests cases to the proposed walinuxagent 2.1.5 backport into xenial according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/walinuxagentUpdates
<josvaz_> rbasak: can we pass this to the next step (I believe is to go to updates)
<rbasak> josvaz_: please can you detail the testing performed and the results in a bug comment?
<josvaz_> rbasak: on it
<rbasak> Then the verification-needed tag should be changed to verification-done so it goes green on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html. I'm confused as to why verification-needed didn't automatically get added though.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-6 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.2.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nitroshare [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sikulix [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sikulix [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sikulix [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-6 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [6.2.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sikulix [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sikulix [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sikulix [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sikulix [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
<josvaz_> rbasak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/walinuxagent/+bug/1603581 was updated, checking your link now
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1603581 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Trusty) "Azure Linux Agent (WALA) 2.1.5 Released" [Wishlist,In progress]
<josvaz_> rbasak: I am not sure if I need to do something special in the public bug to mark the verification done for launchpad to notice
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: im-config (xenial-proposed/main) [0.29-1ubuntu12.2 => 0.29-1ubuntu12.3] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<rbasak> josvaz_: I suspect the pending-sru report only updates periodically.
<josvaz_> rbasak: so we just do have to wait for it to update?
<rbasak> josvaz_: yes. I'd prefer to see a green there as the report does some other useful checks too. I think it may run hourly. But please add a verification-done tag. Otherwise it definitely won't go green.
<josvaz_> rbasak: figuring out how to do it only for the xenial backport if possible, this bug mentions also trusty (which will go next)
<rbasak> josvaz_: you can use "verification-done-xenial" to be specific.
<josvaz_> rbasak: done, thanks! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/walinuxagent/+bug/1603581
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1603581 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Trusty) "Azure Linux Agent (WALA) 2.1.5 Released" [Wishlist,In progress]
<josvaz_> rbasak: showing up green here https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html now, what is the next step?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ark (yakkety-proposed/universe) [4:16.04.3a-0ubuntu2 => 4:16.04.3a-0ubuntu2.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova-lxd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [14.0.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ark [source] (yakkety-proposed) [4:16.04.3a-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.435.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcin [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.8.4+dfsg1-9build1~1ubuntu1]
<josvaz__> rbasak: anything else you need from me to move https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1603581 forward?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1603581 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Trusty) "Azure Linux Agent (WALA) 2.1.5 Released" [Wishlist,In progress]
<josvaz__> rbasak: showing now green here as expected before https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<LocutusOfBorg> please anybody ignore libedit/link-grammar testsuite? rationale is https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=844573
<ubot5`> Debian bug 844573 in src:link-grammar "link-grammar: FTBFS (cannot find -lncurses)" [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, ^^
<santa_> hi
<santa_> dear release team, we are having an issue with current libqalculate and kde upgrades
<santa_> the issue in question is the following: we are getting plasma-workspace removed because of libqalculate -data packages
<santa_> this is the dist-upgrade output with our work-in-progress packages from our ppas https://paste.kde.org/p1torhvxq
<santa_> * actually plasma-workspace is being kept back, not removed, sorry for the mistake
<santa_> so to workaround this I uploaded to our ppas a modified libqalculate package with these changes:
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/pbllg2e2i
<santa_> probably a better solution would be talking to the debian maintainer of this package to provide a 'libqalculate-data' package (without the soname in the binary package name)
<santa_> NOTE: this is happening with the libqalculate from -proposed + our work-in-progress plasma 5.8.3 and frameworks 5.27 packages (which we would like to upload to zesty at some point)
<santa_> I would appreciate your input, thanks in advance :)
<infinity> santa_: Not really a release team thing.  You don't need our permission to fix your bugs. ;)
<infinity> santa_: But if A is meant to bump B off, Conflicts/Replaces is correct, yes, not Breaks.
<santa_> infinity: indeed, but note that _just_ doing the Conflicts/Replaces doesn't fix the thing I also needed "libqalculate6 Conflicts with libqalculate5-data"
<santa_> so if that's ok we might ask someone to upload a modified libqalculate package along with plasma
<infinity> santa_: That seems like it shouldn't be necessary.
<infinity> santa_: But I only skimmed.  Don't have time to dig further into the why.
<infinity> santa_: But if the library packages and data packages can never be coinstallable (ick), then unversioning the data package might also be fine.
<infinity> Makes upgrades much more painful if you can't have both libs installed together, though.
<santa_> the unversioning would be a good thing if this gets fixed in debian imho
<santa_> for ubuntu I would go for the relationships tweaking to avoid renaming packages
<infinity> Why can't libqalculate5-data and libqalculate6-data be installed together?
<infinity> Previous versions didn't seem to have this issue.
<santa_> probably they provide the same files?
<infinity> That should be solvable, one would think. :P
<infinity> Move some files around into versioned paths, etc.
<infinity> Having both libraries coinstallable will make your upgrade calculation much less painful for apt.
<santa_> indeed, the 5-data and 6-data packages provide files in the same path
<santa_> so well, the "correct" solution would be unversioning the -data package
<cjwatson> bdmurray: any particular reason you released https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/+bug/1626258 only for yakkety?  the bug log seems to think that the autopkgtest problems aren't the fault of this patch, if I'm reading it right
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1626258 in python-pip (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] AttributeError: 'Requirement' object has no attribute 'project_name'" [High,Fix committed]
<cjwatson> bdmurray: (this is getting in the way of some OLS stuff built on xenial)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I didn't dig into the autopkgtest problems
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-doctrine [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dnephin-cobra [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.1+git20160809.0.8e4c18b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-anymail [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sentinels [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-docker-go-events [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160331.0.882f161-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-anymail [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-docker-go-events [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160331.0.882f161-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sentinels [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dnephin-cobra [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1+git20160809.0.8e4c18b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-doctrine [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-vmware-nsxlib (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.2.0-0ubuntu1]
 * doko looks suspiciously to zul
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyforge [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-6 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [6.2.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-47-gb6561a1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-software [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-software [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-software [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-software [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-software [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-software [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-software [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-software [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<jbicha> please accept gnome-software-plugin-limba and -flatpak into universe, and move uim-mozc to universe too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: procps (xenial-proposed/main) [2:3.3.10-4ubuntu2.2 => 2:3.3.10-4ubuntu2.3] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-software [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-software [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-software [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-software [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-software [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-software [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-software [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-software [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.22.2+git20161108.0.a58dfc7-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-6 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [6.2.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyforge [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<jgrimm> thanks slangasek
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-waiting [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> jgrimm: yep :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-waiting [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
<ahoneybun> heyo does anyone know the status of krita in the 16.10 archive?
<ahoneybun> is it blacklisted or was it deleted for 16.10
<cjwatson> $ rmadison krita | grep yakkety
<cjwatson>  krita | 1:2.9.11-0ubuntu1  | yakkety-updates/universe | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=yakkety&searchon=names&keywords=krita
<cjwatson> yeah, that only searches the release pocket
<cjwatson> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=yakkety-updates&searchon=names&keywords=krita
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/+publishinghistory shows the history
<ahoneybun> you can install it but ubuntu-studio have it as a default install but they could not include it in 16.10
<cjwatson> so it was reintroduced in an SRU
<ahoneybun> anyway to update install that?
<cjwatson> I don't understand the question
<ahoneybun> well it was disabled from all 16.10 from the live dvd issue right?
<cjwatson> I have no idea what the background of this is, but if it's not in the release pocket I expect that it isn't on released installation media either
<ahoneybun> yea
<cjwatson> that won't change for 16.10 unless there's a point release, which there isn't usually for non-LTSes
<ahoneybun> mm
<cjwatson> since it's a fair bit of effort and 17.04 will be along soon enough
<ahoneybun> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> but people can always install it after the fact
<cjwatson> it'll just be an 'apt install krita' away on an updated 16.10 system
<ahoneybun> mm ok
<ahoneybun> so updating the meta would do nothing
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> that doesn't follow :)
<cjwatson> updating the metapackages in an SRU should be perfectly possible and would be effective
<cjwatson> assuming you can persuade the SRU team that it's a reasonable change
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> yea kinda tricky
<cjwatson> probably wouldn't be that tricky if it was in the metapackages before and if it's in the metapackages in zesty
<cjwatson> nothing wrong with trying, at least
<ahoneybun> thank
<ahoneybun> cjwatson: could a snap be installed by default?
<cjwatson> ahoneybun: dunno sorry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: transcode (zesty-proposed/primary) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted transcode [source] (zesty-proposed) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: transcode [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: transcode [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: transcode [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: transcode [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: transcode [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: transcode [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: transcode [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted transcode [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted transcode [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted transcode [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted transcode [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted transcode [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted transcode [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted transcode [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: transcode (yakkety-proposed/primary) [3:1.1.7-9ubuntu0.1]
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: voctomix-outcasts [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3+git20161119-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gspell [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.3-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: voctomix-outcasts [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3+git20161119-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libemail-address-xs-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmath-utils-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libemail-address-xs-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libemail-address-xs-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libemail-address-xs-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaws-signature4-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libemail-address-xs-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libemail-address-xs-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.01-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: as far as I saw, gitit was a false positive on the transition tracker
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaws-signature4-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmath-utils-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libemail-address-xs-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libemail-address-xs-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libemail-address-xs-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pangoterm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~bzr607-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pangoterm [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0~bzr607-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pangoterm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0~bzr607-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libemail-address-xs-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libemail-address-xs-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pangoterm [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0~bzr607-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libemail-address-xs-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pangoterm [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0~bzr607-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pangoterm [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0~bzr607-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maven-resolver [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
<doko> autopkg queues empty except for +2000 huge on i386 ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maven-resolver [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-drivers-common (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.4.17.3 => 1:0.4.17.4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-drivers-common (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.22.1 => 1:0.4.22.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<doko> Laney: for me it looks like x86 autopkg tests take twice the time in bionic
<doko> like http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libio-all-perl/bionic/amd64
<doko> can I see which machine was used for a particular autopkg test?
<Laney> doko: I can't, maybe if you pass the instance name to IS they can
<Laney> doko: but these will have happened when the cloud was reasonably fully loaded
<Laney> maybe try again when things are quieter and see if it's persistent?
<doko> not sure if this comes into play ... https://portal.admin.canonical.com/107182
<Laney> the top one was on lgw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primesieve [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2+ds-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primesieve [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2+ds-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primesieve [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2+ds-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primesieve [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2+ds-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<xnox> Laney, slangasek - how come kernel SRUs do not get the normal comment "please test the proposed packages... blah blah" listing the pkg version number of the kernel to test. Looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nbd/+bug/696435 the stock accept comments were never generated for it.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 696435 in systemd (Ubuntu Xenial) "wait-for-root fails to detect nbd root" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> xnox: I'm not on the SRU team - no particular clue about process there I'm afraid
<Laney> try apw maybe :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primesieve [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2+ds-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: primesieve [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2+ds-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primesieve [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primesieve [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [6.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primesieve [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [6.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primesieve [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [6.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primesieve [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [6.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primesieve [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6.2+ds-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primesieve [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [6.2+ds-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primesieve [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [6.2+ds-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primesieve [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [6.2+ds-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primesieve [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [6.2+ds-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted primesieve [i386] (bionic-proposed) [6.2+ds-1ubuntu1]
<xnox> Laney, oh, i somehow was under the impression you are sru team. sorry.
<Laney> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> Laney, what about getting KVM hardware failures in bionic amd64? is that the known issue, and I should just retry?
<Laney> link?
<xnox> Laney, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-systemd
<xnox> is the current running (hung) log, and the previous fail (1sec for that one)
<xnox> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/s/systemd/20171113_104731_6411e@/log.gz
<xnox> KVM: entry failed, hardware error 0x0
<xnox> is the key word to look for
<xnox> nested kvm bust?
<Laney> didn't we have that before?
<infinity> xnox: Kernel SRUs get comments from the kernel team instead, see comment #18.
<xnox> infinity, ack, it should include package version numbers like the stock one does.... I guess i should look for templates in the usual places.
<infinity> xnox: I assume they use something in kteam-tools to generate the comments.
<xnox> Laney, so far http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/systemd/bionic/amd64 does not look great indeed.
<xnox> infinity, hm, ok.
<acheronuk> why might tests triggered on qtbase-opensource-src, also use the abi-compliance-checker from -proposed instead of release?
<infinity> acheronuk: They generally wouldn't, unless something requested that state.
<Laney> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-xenial/+bug/1682077 that
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1682077 in linux-lts-xenial (Ubuntu) "nested KVM fails - KVM: entry failed, hardware error 0x0 " [High,Confirmed]
<infinity> acheronuk: Or if the test deps were broken with pinning and the test retried with all-proposed.
<infinity> xnox: Looks like what you want is stable/boilerplate/bugtext-start-verification.txt in git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/kteam-tools.git
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
<acheronuk> infinity: I guess that may be it, but the abi-compliance-checker 2.2-2 in -proposed seems to be bugged :(
<xnox> Laney, right, it is the known issue. I just lost the link.
<Laney> xnox: it went quiet though, but it seems not fixed, so feel free to poke people
<acheronuk> infinity: can abi-compliance-checker from proposed maybe be removed if it comes to that?
<infinity> acheronuk: Maybe, but I'd like to understand the bug first.
<acheronuk> infinity: fails with....
<acheronuk> objdump: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.so: File format not recognized
<acheronuk> objdump: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so: File format not recognized
<acheronuk> objdump: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so: File format not recognized
<infinity> acheronuk: I know, I can read. ;)
<acheronuk> infinity: sorry. I didn't know if you ha looked yet
<acheronuk> *had
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: strongswan (artful-proposed/main) [5.5.1-4ubuntu2 => 5.5.1-4ubuntu2.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rubberband [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-7ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rubberband [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-7ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rubberband [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-7ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rubberband [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-7ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rubberband [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-7ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rubberband [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-7ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rubberband [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-7ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rubberband [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-7ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rubberband [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-7ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rubberband [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-7ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rubberband [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-7ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rubberband [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-7ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postgresql-9.6 (artful-proposed/main) [9.6.5-1 => 9.6.6-0ubuntu0.17.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postgresql-9.5 (xenial-proposed/main) [9.5.9-0ubuntu0.16.04 => 9.5.10-0ubuntu0.16.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postgresql-9.3 (trusty-proposed/main) [9.3.19-0ubuntu0.14.04 => 9.3.20-0ubuntu0.14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postgresql-9.6 (zesty-proposed/main) [9.6.5-0ubuntu0.17.04 => 9.6.6-0ubuntu0.17.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock [source] (artful-proposed) [0.8.1]
<cpaelzer> hi, could somebody cancel the 4 postgresql uploads that appeared in -unapproved ~30 minutes ago?
<cpaelzer> uploads are for T/X/Z/A, but mdeslaur would like to publish through security as they contain CVEs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected postgresql-9.5 [source] (xenial-proposed) [9.5.10-0ubuntu0.16.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected postgresql-9.6 [source] (artful-proposed) [9.6.6-0ubuntu0.17.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected postgresql-9.6 [source] (zesty-proposed) [9.6.6-0ubuntu0.17.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected postgresql-9.3 [source] (trusty-proposed) [9.3.20-0ubuntu0.14.04]
<cpaelzer> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: http-parser [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-1~exp1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: http-parser [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-1~exp1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfwsi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20171103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfwsi [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20171103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libclc [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.2.0+git20170330-4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclc (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20170213-1~16.04.1 => 0.2.0+git20170330-3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: junos-eznc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: http-parser [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-1~exp1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: http-parser [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-1~exp1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfwsi [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20171103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: http-parser [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-1~exp1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfwsi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20171103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonqt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: http-parser [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-1~exp1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfg [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.50-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonqt [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyiosxr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.52-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eshell-bookmark [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biomaj3-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biomaj3-zipkin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: belcard [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: modulator [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redis [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:4.0.2-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfwsi [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20171103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfwsi [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20171103-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> what archive admin accepted cairomm, adplug, afflib, assimp, bulletml through binary NEW?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonqt [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fookb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fookb [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fookb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fookb [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: belcard [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fookb [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fookb [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonqt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2-4] (no packageset)
<blackboxsw> hi infinity: is there time for the publish of verified cloud-init 17.1.7 packages to xenial, zesty and artful today?
<blackboxsw> or sil2100?
<blackboxsw> we validated all outstanding bugs last week and attached all necessary verification logs to each bug and the overall process bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1721847
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721847 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Zesty) "sru cloud-init 2017-10-06 (17.1-18-gd4f70470-0ubuntu1)" [Medium,Fix committed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fookb [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fookb [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fookb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fookb [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fookb [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fookb [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfwsi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [20171103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfwsi [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [20171103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfwsi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [20171103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfwsi [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [20171103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfwsi [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [20171103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfwsi [i386] (bionic-proposed) [20171103-1]
<bdmurray> slangasek / infinity: Are you familiar with the jigdo files on cdimage?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted http-parser [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted http-parser [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted http-parser [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted http-parser [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted http-parser [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted http-parser [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biomaj3-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eshell-bookmark [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyfg [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.50-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biomaj3-zipkin [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyiosxr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.52-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted junos-eznc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted modulator [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonqt [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redis [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4:4.0.2-7]
<jbicha> slangasek: could you drop your flatpak britney hints, drop pitti's ostree/i386 hint and add an ostree/armhf hint ?
<jbicha> ostree/armhf only passed once
<slangasek> bdmurray: I know jigdo.  I don't imagine it provides a whole lot of value today for any of our Ubuntu images
<bdmurray> slangasek: Well it seems to not provide value for point releases. Bug 1731762.
<ubot5> bug 1731762 in jigdo (Ubuntu) "jigdo: files missing on archive http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ - cannot assemble, e.g. ubuntu-16.04.3-server-amd64.iso" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731762
<slangasek> jbicha: is it the s390x flatpak hint that interests you?  that's the only one I see that currently would ignore regressions
<jbicha> I was just interested in cleaning up old hints
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> bdmurray: yes, that's part of the problem with jigdo files, the other problem is that the more we put into squashfs the less value they provide
<bdmurray> slangasek: So should we remove the point release jigdo files?
<slangasek> bdmurray: yeah probably
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted belcard [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted belcard [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
<balloons> can someone accept juju 2.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 into xenial and zesty? it's just a fix for the autopkgtest proxy issues
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biomaj3-process [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-101.124] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biomaj3-user [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-101.124~14.04.1] (kernel)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: assimp uploaded, it'll show up in Bionic NEW shortly
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Once I get the OK from you that the upload is spot on, I'll do bulletml
<slangasek> tsimonq2: the old binary package still exists in bionic, looks like it's going through just fine without passing NEW
<slangasek> tsimonq2: and if the updated package has no sourceful diff from the Debian version, then it's fine
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ok cool
<tsimonq2> slangasek: bulletml also upload
<tsimonq2> s/upload/uploaded/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biomaj3-process [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biomaj3-user [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biomaj3-download [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aiofiles [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: safeeyes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-envparse [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biomaj3-download [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aiofiles [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted safeeyes [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-envparse [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-csb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-csb [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.5+dfsg-1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biomaj3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biomaj3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biomaj3-daemon [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.12-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> infinity, Laney: do you have any idea why courier 0.78.0-2 migrated into bionic when it caused courier-filter-perl's autopkgtests to regress (because courier-mta is broken)?
<slangasek> infinity, Laney: ah, worse than that, it made it into artful broken
<slangasek> and doesn't seem to have ever been hinted
<infinity> slangasek: A very good question that I don't know the answer to.
<infinity> slangasek: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses/artful/2017-09-18/12:23:56.html.gz
<infinity> slangasek: courier-filter-perl wasn't in the release pocket when courier migrated.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avro-c [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avro-c [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.8.2-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> slangasek: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/courier-filter-perl/+publishinghistory
<infinity> slangasek: doko demoted to proposed but didn't make any effort to block it, so it migrated right back.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avro-c [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: benchmark [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avro-c [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: benchmark [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkwm [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: benchmark [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkwm [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkwm [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avro-c [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: benchmark [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkwm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pystaticconfiguration [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.10.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avro-c [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkwm [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: benchmark [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aws-requests-auth [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-stomp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.1.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jira [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aioprocessing [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-exotel [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybitcointools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.42-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-twilio [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [6.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasmodels [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.97~git20171104-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> infinity: right, I was wondering if that might've been the case but didn't make it there yet. ok.
<slangasek> doko: do you remember demoting courier-filter-perl to -proposed in September to unblock courier, and do you remember why you did it?  Because LP: #1732071
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1732071 in courier (Ubuntu) "courier-mta is broken: /usr/lib/courier/courier/courierfilter missing from package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732071
<slangasek> why are the automatic autopkgtests so terrible? :P  Testsuite: autopkgtest-pkg-perl, implemented by Package: pkg-perl-autopkgtest.  Brilliant.
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: libpoe-component-client-dns-perl autopkgtest failures suggest a regression in perl 5.26.1-2ubuntu1 related to SIGUNUSED
<slangasek> likewise, libtest-valgrind-perl/1.19-1/ppc64el looks like a real regression
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, yes, confirmed, but I can't understand why it fails, I checked and SIGUNUSED seems to be still there
<LocutusOfBorg> do you have any clue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-101.124]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-101.124~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tasty-golden [i386] (trusty-proposed) [2.2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppc64-diag [ppc64el] (trusty-proposed) [2.7.4-1~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppc64-diag [powerpc] (trusty-proposed) [2.7.4-1~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aioprocessing [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avro-c [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted benchmark [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkwm [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pystaticconfiguration [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-exotel [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-stomp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasmodels [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.97~git20171104-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avro-c [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkwm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aws-requests-auth [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-twilio [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted benchmark [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jira [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybitcointools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.42-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avro-c [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avro-c [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted benchmark [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted benchmark [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkwm [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkwm [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonqt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonqt [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonqt [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avro-c [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted benchmark [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkwm [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonqt [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avro-c [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpgrafic [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biomaj3-daemon [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonqt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rdma-core (bionic-proposed/primary) [15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-subunit2sql [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<jamespage> any AA's around who could accept python-subunit2sql NEW binaries? unblocks some dep-waits I need for OpenSTack queens milestone 1 updates
<apw> jamespage, looking
<jamespage> apw: its a fix for the build failure ontop of the debian sync
<ginggs> would someone please remove bagel-data on armhf and i386? it's an obsolete arch:all package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-subunit2sql [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0-3ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> jamespage, is murano include in some openstack packages? can you please look at fixing its autopkgtestsuite? such openstack packages are holding a lot of packages
<jamespage> LocutusOfBorg: it is - I thought coreycb did some fixes for that directly yesterday
 * jamespage looks
<jamespage> yeah 1:4.0.0-0ubuntu2
 * LocutusOfBorg retries them
<jamespage> that sounds sensible
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<Laney> I'm reducing the parallelism on the armhf workers
<Laney> hopefully this will alleviate the ENOSPC failures
<LocutusOfBorg> will you also retry failures? I can't find a good way to do it
<Laney> sure
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<LocutusOfBorg> folks, sphinx is not migrating because of mailman-core failing its test on amd64
<LocutusOfBorg> since the new mailman3-core is even worse in its autopkgtestsuite, and obviously broken... can we please ignore the results for some while, until Debian makes at least it installable again?
<doko> ugh, who accepted the incomplete binary builds ...
<apw> doko, which ones ?
<LocutusOfBorg> Creating config file /etc/dbconfig-common/mailman3-core.conf with new version
<LocutusOfBorg> chown: invalid user: ‘postgres’
<LocutusOfBorg> unable to connect to postgresql server.
<LocutusOfBorg> error encountered creating user:
<LocutusOfBorg> No passwd entry for user 'postgres'
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, I think pythonqt
<doko> pythonqt, mpgrafic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdma-core [sync] (bionic-proposed) [15-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> pythonqt is some misalignment on armhf?
<apw> doko, likely that was me, when i was processing debian new
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [15-1] (no packageset)
<doko> apw: please fix the pythonqt build on armhf then ... ;p it's blocking our big transition now ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [15-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, what is missing, only pythonqt?
<doko> "only", except for some hundred failing autopkg tests
<LocutusOfBorg> ack
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, you mentioned the other day you would review the libreoffice 5.4.2 SRU for artful?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yeah, I can do that, last time I think the problem was that it was FTBFS for bionic or something (IIRC)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: is it ok now?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I have a patch for bionic that temporarily disables the failing unit test, but I'm not entirely satisfied with that temporary solution so I'm waiting on upstream for now
<oSoMoN> sil2100, but seb128 mentioned to me that the bionic upload shouldn't block the artful SRU
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biomaj3-cli [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biomaj3-cli [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.7-1]
<sil2100> oSoMoN: let me take a look at it in a moment - so the bionic FTBFS is specific only to bionic? e.g. it's failing due to toolchain changes?
<doko> sil2100: yes, the bionic is due to the new ICU
<doko> oSoMoN: please upload. we don't want to wait on upstream to unblock all of our entangled transitions
<sil2100> Ok, so I guess I can re-review, but I need to have a declaration that the openoffice in bionic gets fixed ASAP
<sil2100> (by fixed I mean migrating)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes, it's due to the transition from ICU 59 to 60
<doko> bdrung: rdma-core ftbfs on armhf
<oSoMoN> sil2100, so that failure is not affecting artful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elastalert [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.21-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> Laney, it seems that newly added amd64 items in the adt queue, starve old i386 queue items. E.g. in huge amd64 was zero, but now amd64 huge is processed ahead of old i386 huge. I wonder if something clever needs doing like half of the i386/amd64 workers need to take things off i386 queue first. I guess i need to poke the code for this thing, to really figure out what is going on.
 * xnox still is waiting for systemd adt test results, but it's only been two days so far, so it's ok.
<Laney> xnox: known, tried to fix, didn't work, feel free to look
<xnox> Laney, ack. yeah, it smells hard.
<xnox> / obscure
<Laney> we connect to the queues in a random order
<Laney> but it apparently doesn't work like that
<apw> i thought we did ... that
<Laney> so dunno
<xnox> Laney, random.... 4.... chosen by a random dice roll, right? =)
<Laney> you can probably set up a rabbitmq locally with multiple queues and replicate this
<Laney> heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-stestr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
<jamespage> apw: could you do the NEW's for python-stestr as well please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-stestr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
<jamespage> apw: ta
<jamespage> (if that was you)
<apw> t'was
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-mate-artwork [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [18.04.0] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elastalert [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.0~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.0~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.0~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.0~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-mate-artwork [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.0]
<doko> ahh, abi-compliance-checker loaded the queues with kde insanity tests ... I assume the kde guys didn't make any progress with these tests?
<doko> tsimonq2: ^^^
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, abi-compliance-checker should fix the tests
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm triggering them right now
<doko> ? no, the kde package still rebuild during the autopkg test
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, I got your question now
<LocutusOfBorg> anyway, now with abi-compliance-checker fixed the failed testsuites for qtbase transition should become green
<tsimonq2> doko: Right, that was our blocker, that fixes things (or should at least)
<doko> tsimonq2: so you wil now stop rebuilding the kde packages in the autopkg tests?
<LocutusOfBorg> it *fixes* according to at least two of us :)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, "fixes" in mean of "it was regressed", not with mean of "the testsuite now sucks less"
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> doko: This cycle unless Santa decides to come around again (Kubuntu Santa :P) I'll look at seeing wtaf is going on with the KDE autopkgtests
<balloons> sil2100, you about?
<doko> tsimonq2: ta
<sil2100> balloons: hey! Yes
<balloons> sil2100, so I was hoping juju 2.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 could be approved. It has the noproxy update to fix the ADT failure I believe. That's the only change
<sil2100> balloons: I'll get to it in a minute then, after I look at OpenOffice
<sil2100> s/OpenOffice/LibreOffice
 * juliank was already confused for a second :)
<balloons> Thanks!
<sil2100> There's something wrong with my head today, but that's ok
<sil2100> I'll be fine
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! I looked at the libreoffice SRU and it's good content-wise, but needs to be re-uploaded with the version number changed
<sil2100> oSoMoN: for artful you need to either release it as 1:5.4.2-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 or 1:5.4.2-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 or anything similar
<sil2100> oSoMoN: it cannot have the same version number as what's in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nplan [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.31~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nplan [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.31~16.04.1]
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I'll reject them for now, you can still fetch them from the Rejected queue if anything
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ack, I have my weekly team meeting now, will prepare a new upload right afterwards
<oSoMoN> thanks for the review
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libreoffice-l10n [source] (artful-proposed) [1:5.4.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libreoffice [source] (artful-proposed) [1:5.4.2-0ubuntu1]
<xnox> i wish we could steal launchpad's 90 builders for the 3,000 autopkgtest queue
<Laney> don't get worked up about it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.6-0ubuntu0.17.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.2]
<sil2100> balloons: ^
<balloons> sil2100,ty. I'll wait for the runs now to confirm
<elopio> hey Laney, I enabled the daily execution of autopkgtest on our PPA, based on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/view/head:/retry-autopkgtest-regressions
<elopio> but I'm wondering, why does it use the cookie instead of oauth?
<Laney> elopio: not sure, maybe ask pitti as he wrote that script
<Laney> does it work fro you?
<LocutusOfBorg> elopio, how to use oauth from bash?
<LocutusOfBorg> same way probably, but finding a cookie from the browser and copy-paste it seems faster to do?
<Laney> yeah but it would be better if it actually did the requests
<elopio> Laney: it works for me.
<elopio> LocutusOfBorg: I am doing it on python, but failing to do the oauth. I might be doing something stupid, so doing the same thing with the cookie for now.
<Laney> I'm actually not sure how to do the oauth stuff
<Laney> if you work it out it'd be cool to port r-a-r to using it imo
<elopio> Laney: afaik, it should be as simple as using the ssoclient to login with user and password, and then use the keys and secretos to send a requests_oauth get. But last time I did this was like 4 years ago, and it's obviously not working.
<Laney> elopio: ah, sorry it's not trivial for you :-(
<LocutusOfBorg> elopio, there is a python-oauth2 library in Ubuntu...
<LocutusOfBorg> called python-oauth TBH
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (zesty-proposed/main) [1:2.8+dfsg-3ubuntu2.7 => 1:2.8+dfsg-3ubuntu2.8] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<elopio> Laney: well, with the cookie it's trivial, and working. It just seems I will have to refresh it every month.
<elopio> LocutusOfBorg: I'm asking the SSO team, will let you know how that goes
<Laney> elopio: indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-firmware-snapdragon to kernel in artful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-firmware-snapdragon to kernel in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-firmware-snapdragon to kernel in xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-firmware-snapdragon to kernel in zesty
<elopio> LocutusOfBorg: Laney: so, nessita says it's probably not possible, because SSO supports only OpenID, which needs the cookie.
<cjwatson> autopkgtest could be refactored to use macaroons and then it would be possible
<cjwatson> but it would take some work on the autopkgtest end, and you'd probably have to support it in parallel with the web flow
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (artful-proposed/partner) [1:20171025.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:20171114.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (zesty-proposed/partner) [1:20171025.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 => 1:20171114.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20171025.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20171114.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20171025.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20171114.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: helping to sort through autopkgtest failures and unblock migrations, instead of merging new versions of e.g. nodejs, would be appreciated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby2.5 (bionic-proposed/primary) [2.5.0~preview1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ruby2.5 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.0~preview1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: earlyoom [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: atinject-jsr330 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-eimp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libesedb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20170121-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted atinject-jsr330 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0+ds1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lmdbxx [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.14.1+git20160228.0b43ca8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libesedb [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20170121-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stenc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cc65 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libesedb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20170121-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-migrate-parsetree [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jose [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luksmeta [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [8-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Sure, but are there other transitions besides Qt that was waiting on the abi-compliance-checker uploaded this morning that could use some help?
 * tsimonq2 didn't see any
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddgr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: earlyoom [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: earlyoom [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flycheck-package [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-eimp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libesedb [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20170121-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-eimp [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pulsemixer [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dlmodelbox [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: patroni [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-gitlab [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rubocop-rspec [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stenc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luksmeta [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rsec [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stenc [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-db-dataobject [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.11.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simplemde-markdown-editor [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.11.2+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libthumbor [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cc65 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lmdbxx [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.14.1+git20160228.0b43ca8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luksmeta [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-periodictable [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.5.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cc65 [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-migrate-parsetree [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lmdbxx [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.14.1+git20160228.0b43ca8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vspline [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-migrate-parsetree [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-bumps [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7.6-2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: there are piles of autopkgtest regressions listed on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html that need investigation
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jose [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynmea2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-enum [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spyder-reports [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Sure, I can take a look when I get home
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: earlyoom [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-eimp [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lmdbxx [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.14.1+git20160228.0b43ca8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stenc [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jose [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luksmeta [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [8-2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> Laney: er... bos02 is live?  Yes, I was not in the loop that this is the case, the last I heard was that the network needed redone
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cc65 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libesedb [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20170121-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jose [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libesedb [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20170121-3] (no packageset)
<Laney> oops
<Laney> well, that's why the arm64 queues drained this millenium
<slangasek> makes sense ;)
<slangasek> zesty did seem to go faster than xenial had ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-migrate-parsetree [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> Laney: anyway, in that case does it make sense to let artful finish, do a baseline run for bionic, and then turn it on for all series?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: earlyoom [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-eimp [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> xnox: ^^ so it seems we're less idle now after all
<slangasek> Laney: ah... and does that mean s390x is no longer lxc?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lmdbxx [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.14.1+git20160228.0b43ca8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-eimp [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> slangasek, just because instances work for autopkgtest, it doesn't mean it works for launchpad vbuilders, no? and maybe the network issues wgrant saw, do not affect autopkgtest?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: earlyoom [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lmdbxx [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.14.1+git20160228.0b43ca8-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> Laney, do you recall any bos02 networking issues; that got fixed; and then you were able to use the instances?
<Laney> xnox: umm
<slangasek> Laney: it sure looks like the worker config points to s390x in scalingstack, which is awesome - that means we should get the lxc host torn down and put back in the hardware pool, have you started that?
<Laney> are you remembering something I told you or something you saw?
<Laney> slangasek: not yet, that's on the list
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luksmeta [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luksmeta [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stenc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> slangasek, it would be nice to release this sru https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1730647 and release s390x cloud images with this change.
<slangasek> xnox: it was a network performance issue; it is likely that it would have affected autopkgtest instances also
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1730647 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Artful) "on s390x one should alway be able to manipulate z devices" [Undecided,Fix committed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stenc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> Laney: where does that list live? ;)
<xnox> slangasek, as otherwise none of the cloud images can upgrade and reboot into the new kernel.
<slangasek> xnox: did you poke the sru vanguard?
<xnox> slangasek, nope =)
<slangasek> xnox: please start there ;) and I can take a look if they're not available
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> I can look at that
<xnox> sil2100, thanks! \o/
<Laney> slangasek: just my todo list
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cc65 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.16-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> I know dok_o has been asking about lcy01 performance, not aware of anything bos02 specific
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-migrate-parsetree [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> xnox: uh oh! One day remaining to the 7-day aging period - what's the priority of this one?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jose [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [10-2] (no packageset)
 * sil2100 reads the bug
<slangasek> Laney: ok, that seems like something we could put on a shared todo list for s390x or such - are there any blockers from your side for me to go ahead and start that reclamation process?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cc65 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jose [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [10-2] (no packageset)
<Laney> slangasek: it might be nice to have a non huge arm64 queue as they're shared arm64/s390x
<sil2100> xnox: ok, seeing that it's just a seed change, let me take care of it
<xnox> Laney, huh?! arm64/s390x cannot be shared....
<xnox> Laney, or you mean quota wise?
<Laney> right
<slangasek> ah
<Laney> the *workers* are shared
<Laney> but if it's important to give those machines back to the pool we can live with that
<slangasek> a shared quota for disjoint hardware is clearly crazypants
<slangasek> is this fundamental to openstack?
<Laney> I guess we could have two tenants or something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ocaml-migrate-parsetree [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> it's not like we can actually have the s390x scale out when the s390x queue is larger, at the expense of arm64
<slangasek> because the underlying hardware pools are not actually that elastic
 * xnox ponders how fast can s390x emulated arm64
<slangasek> Laney: or what about having two worker pools, each taking half the nova quota?
<Laney> we're currently handling our full quota of arm64
<Laney> so maybe we could double it and do that?
<xnox> since there is more arches; with more hardware; our quota needs bumping, no?
<slangasek> this is basically the split I did to point at the arm64 bos01 node - split at the worker unit level
<slangasek> Laney: yeah, ISTM that operationally the right thing for scalingstack to do is to give us two tenants
<slangasek> is nova currently letting us use our full quota with arm64 because we're the only tenant using it yet?
<slangasek> anyway, these use cases are all clearly different from amd64+i386, where you do use a single hardware pool to service both archs
<slangasek> so: scalingstack should give us an arm64 and an s390x tenant, with separate quotas, rather than a single tenant with a quota large enough to encompass both archs that we would be abusing if we applied it all to one arch
<Laney> I'd ask w_grant what he thinks is best
<Laney> I think there's a decent amount of configuration to set up a new tenant
<cjwatson> try next week though; he's on holiday
<slangasek> (otoh, nova would then need to be able to restrict each tenant by hardware class... if giving us two tenants just means we could still point both tenants at s390x, that's not an improvement)
<xnox> we can promise to be nice....
<slangasek> well, I'll open an RT in the meantime to start the discussion w/ IS to understand what's feasible
<Laney> even with the shared pool arm64+s390x ripped through the backlog much faster than x86
<slangasek> sure, for the common case it should be fine
<slangasek> but the first time we have an outage taking out some of one class or the other of hardware, the queues will get wonky and take longer than is sane to recover
<Laney> cc William on the ticket and he can give input when he's back
<slangasek> indeed
 * tsimonq2 wonders if a smart autopkgtest queue would be possible so when we have large queues like at the beginning of the cycle, leaf packages can have lower priority *shrug*
<slangasek> tsimonq2: it's not as simple as sorting the queue by whether the package is a leaf package, you also want to look at the triggers; and at the moment the queue is entirely fifo so there would be significant work to change that
<Laney> right, and by definition the packages that trigger other tests aren't leaf packages
<Laney> and those are the ones that back up the queue really
<tsimonq2> Right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cc65 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cc65 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cc65 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddgr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted earlyoom [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted earlyoom [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted earlyoom [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-eimp [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-eimp [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: nototools (bionic-proposed/primary) [0~20170925-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cc65 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cc65 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted earlyoom [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted earlyoom [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: fonts-noto-color-emoji (bionic-proposed/primary) [0~20170913-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cc65 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted earlyoom [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dlmodelbox [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-eimp [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-eimp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-eimp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jose [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jose [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jose [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libesedb [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [20170121-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libesedb [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [20170121-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libesedb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [20170121-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libthumbor [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lmdbxx [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.14.1+git20160228.0b43ca8-1]
<tsimonq2> But other things could be factored in too such as if the trigger is in main or universe, seeded or not, etc.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-eimp [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jose [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jose [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libesedb [i386] (bionic-proposed) [20170121-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lmdbxx [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.14.1+git20160228.0b43ca8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lmdbxx [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.14.1+git20160228.0b43ca8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lmdbxx [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.14.1+git20160228.0b43ca8-1]
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flycheck-package [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libesedb [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [20170121-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lmdbxx [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.14.1+git20160228.0b43ca8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luksmeta [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jose [i386] (bionic-proposed) [10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lmdbxx [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.14.1+git20160228.0b43ca8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libesedb [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [20170121-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luksmeta [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luksmeta [i386] (bionic-proposed) [8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luksmeta [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-migrate-parsetree [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-migrate-parsetree [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-migrate-parsetree [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-db-dataobject [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pulsemixer [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luksmeta [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-migrate-parsetree [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-migrate-parsetree [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-enum [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luksmeta [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted patroni [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ocaml-migrate-parsetree [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynmea2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bumps [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-gitlab [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rubocop-rspec [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spyder-reports [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stenc [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stenc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stenc [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-periodictable [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simplemde-markdown-editor [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.2+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stenc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rsec [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stenc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stenc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
<slangasek> tsimonq2: and then the first time you have an entangled transition involving both libraries in main and libraries in universe, people will be complaining that the autopkgtests for the universe package aren't getting priority :)
<Laney> rescoring would be nice, but even that is not possible with the current architecture
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vspline [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
<tsimonq2> Oh right
<tsimonq2> Laney: That's sort of what I was thinking, something resembling the current Launchpad build queu.
<tsimonq2> But slangasek raises a good point
<Laney> although
<Laney> https://www.rabbitmq.com/priority.html
<Laney> it's all pie in the sky as with most feature work on autopkgtest though right now
<Laney> it actually *is* possible to set this up at home though if somebody wanted to work on the infrastructure :-)
<slangasek> to one standard deviation, any time the queues are not empty, the developers are going to be unhappy.  Which is why I don't consider it a high priority to work on support for smarter juggling of the queue
<Laney> I think rescoring would be valuable as a human can look at the queue and identify jobs which would help to progress things out of -proposed
<Laney> other than that, probably diminishing returns
<slangasek> yeah
<slangasek> but automated scoring, less useful than it might seem initially
<Laney> on that note, goodnight
<slangasek> night!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted indicator-printers [sync] (artful-proposed) [0.1.7+17.10.20171021-0ubuntu1]
<ginggs> would someone please remove bagel-data on armhf and i386? it's an arch:all package no longer built from source
<slangasek> Laney: so you mentioned that there were 40 workers for bos02, and I see that's the case, but the branch says 20?
<slangasek> ginggs: looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.23]
<slangasek> ginggs: removed
<ginggs> slangasek: ta!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.22 => 2.408.23] (desktop-core)
<slangasek> ginggs: (removed on all archs, which briefly increases the uninstallable count but will fix itself in the next britney run <shrug>)
<slangasek> Laney: starting the baseline run for arm64/bionic as well, now; there's no reason not to throw these all at the wall in parallel AFAICS
<Ukikie> Why was ruby2.5 rejected anywho
<Ukikie> ?
<slangasek> good question; unfortunately only the AA who rejected it, and the uploader, can say
<slangasek> in this case they might be the same person (doko?)
<slangasek> not sure why that was a manual sync, either, when it should get autosynced
<Ukikie> He was very interested in it, even asked #debian-ruby when it'd make it through NEW.
<slangasek> sure.  he's an AA himself, and with the timing I assume he self-rejected
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted klibc [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.4-8ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted klibc [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.4-8ubuntu1.16.04.4]
<LocutusOfBorg> I still think that trying to remove duplicates on autopkgtestsuite infra would already improve it significantly.
<LocutusOfBorg> when three people work on the same transition, it is easy to rescore the same retry many times, and with k* tests this becomes a pain easily
<LocutusOfBorg> in my opinion this can avoid a lot of useless work on the infra
<slangasek> well in the meantime, people should be looking at the queue before retrying.
<LocutusOfBorg> this is what we do, but it doesn't scale easily this approach :)
<LocutusOfBorg> we sync on telegram before retrying them
<LocutusOfBorg> but again, somebody else might want to do it
<slangasek> "we sync on telegram" er, wut
<slangasek> the place for coordinating around proposed-migration is this irc channel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-themes (artful-proposed/main) [16.10+17.10.20171012.1-0ubuntu1 => 16.10+17.10.20171113-0ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
<elbrus> slangasek: I assume you didn't dive deep in the failing cacti autopkgtest before accepting it today as force-badtest, right?
<elbrus> I fixed the autopkgtest, and the latest failure in Debian pointed at a claimed, but not really, fixed CVE
<elbrus> not that it matters much, but delta with the version in Ubuntu was less than it appeared and the autopkgtest was showing that
<slangasek> elbrus: certainly not a /deep/ dive; I was updating a large number of out-of-date hints for packages that had newer versions in -proposed.  looking at my hint line, it's possible I missed a '/armhf' on cacti however
<elbrus> slangasek: ok, ginggs figured that as well
<elbrus> good to know
<elbrus> well, anyways, the autopkgtest should be fixed again with my latest upload (although I expect /armhf to be currently too slow to test reliably
<elbrus> )
<elbrus> upload to Debian that is
<slangasek> elbrus: this supports my thesis that autopkgtest should always reset the baseline to what's currently in the release pocket, because it eliminates tedious and error-prone hinting
<elbrus> slangasek: I am not sure that I follow what you mean
<slangasek> elbrus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/britney/+bug/1700668
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1700668 in britney "make it easier to reset baseline for autopkgtests that regress in release" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<doko> slangasek, Ukikie: no, I didn't reject it. it failed to build (test failure), same as for ruby2.3
<Ukikie> https://ci.debian.net/packages/r/ruby2.3/unstable/amd64/
<slangasek> doko: ah; I have no idea who rejected then, though it all works out since the second auto-sync landed fine in the archive
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd-glib (artful-proposed/main) [1.23-0ubuntu1 => 1.24-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-0ubuntu2 => 3.26.1-0ubuntu2.17.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
 * tsimonq2 tries to fix mailman3-core autopkgtests to make sphinx migrate
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-15
<tsimonq2> RAOF: Can I also get lubuntu-meta and lubuntu-default-settings released at the same time?
<tsimonq2> (apologies if you're already doing that)
<RAOF> You can indeed.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: ah, a re-test of libpoe-component-client-dns-perl against release pocket on ppc64el showed the same SIGUNUSED failure, so hinting that through
<slangasek> this leaves only the ppc64el/valgrind issue, which we may want to ignore
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: I've satisfied myself that this doesn't point to perl itself being broken (the valgrind suppressions generated match the failure output, so something else is going on, and I'll override the failure to not block perl indefinitely.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Hello, would you be able to let spinx migrate given that mailman3-core is the only rdep autopkgtest failure and it isn't relevant to the new Sphinx (and is an issue in Debian as well)?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: "happens in Debian" is not a reason to ignore an autopkgtest regression. "happens in the release pocket" would be.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Note that my point is not to let mailman3-core in, I'm still working to fix that, but to let sphinx in because that's the only blocker and it's irrelevant.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: and the autopkgtest history shows that it's rather busted for reasons unrelated to sphinx, yeah; marking badtest
<slangasek> (done)
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<tsimonq2> What I don't get though, is how to solve this problem. It seems to me that it needs postgresql set up but that fails due to it installing it in a non-interactive way.
<tsimonq2> Or... dbconfig-common?
<tsimonq2> I don't know, suggestions welcome.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (artful-proposed/main) [1:2.10+dfsg-0ubuntu3 => 1:2.10+dfsg-0ubuntu3.1] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<ginggs> would someone please update vorlon's hints file 'force-badtest cacti/1.1.18+ds1-1/armhf cacti/1.1.27+ds1-2' -> 'force-badtest cacti/1.1.18+ds1-1/armhf cacti/1.1.27+ds1-3/armhf'  and note the /armhf
<apw> ginggs, looking
<apw> ginggs, done
<ginggs> apw: ta!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-themes (artful-proposed/main) [16.10+17.10.20171012.1-0ubuntu1 => 16.10+17.10.20171115-0ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, sorry, but I don't think our internal kde* discussions should go in release :) I don't want to spam  here uselessly. e.g. splitting work or rebuilds, is something I don't think should belong to this chan :)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks slangasek :)
<LocutusOfBorg> for perl!
<LocutusOfBorg> lets see if perl is candidate now
 * LocutusOfBorg triggered an evil plan to make perl candidate, by increasing the three missing autopkgtests priority
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: by queueing the same thing multiple times?
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, I abused a 3-4 minutes of the infrastructure time :/
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why it was evil
<Laney> no
<Laney> *you* queued multiple runs of the same thing
<LocutusOfBorg> do you have an explanation about how this can be possible?
<LocutusOfBorg> you are right, I use vipe to check the output... I don't understand
<Laney> dunno, run it again and see what you see in the output
 * LocutusOfBorg checks
<LocutusOfBorg> just to make you aware, this is the command I run
<LocutusOfBorg> ./retry-autopkgtest-regressions --all-proposed --state RUNNING --max-age 20 | grep perl | vipe | xargs -rn1 -P10 wget --load-cookies ~/.cache/autopkgt
<LocutusOfBorg> est.cookie -O-
<LocutusOfBorg> it takes eons to load on my little tethering phone that command, this is why I'm mostly sure I didn't run it twice :)
<LocutusOfBorg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25966448/
<LocutusOfBorg> result seems legit
<mwhudson> so i've uploaded a bunch of go packages that stop building shared library packages
<mwhudson> do i need to get an AA to remove the shared library packages from bionic RELEASE before they will migrate?
<LocutusOfBorg> I will blame myself, maybe when I closed the window some shortcuts made copy-paste I don't like nano :(
<tjaalton> apw: I've updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server-hwe-16.04/+bug/1716203 with regression potential in the packages
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1716203 in xorg-server-hwe-16.04 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Backport packages for 16.04.4 HWE stack" [Undecided,New]
<tjaalton> still need mesa in -proposed soon, also the point-release for artful so that radeon vulkan driver would work again (after dropping mir vulkan patch)
<tjaalton> infinity: ^
<Laney> don't think all-proposed was needed either
 * Laney just tried with libclass-mixinfactory-perl
<Laney> anyway, thx for making it go in (assuming it does)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, I also think it wasn't needed, but some of the failures were related to hard-coded 5.26.0 ABI
<LocutusOfBorg> I had to do a 5 packages transition
 * LocutusOfBorg has to switch network, fingers crossed!
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for astroml/0.3-6: amd64: Regression ♻ , armhf: Regression ♻ , i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Ignored failure, s390x: Ignored failure
<LocutusOfBorg> can we please kick astroml out from release? it is RC buggy in Debian, out of Buster, and needs anyway a sourceful upload
<LocutusOfBorg> nobody seems to be caring of https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=877161 so far
<ubot5> Debian bug 877161 in src:astroml "astroml FTBFS and Debci failure: IndexError: boolean index did not match indexed array along dimension 0; dimension is 2048 but corresponding boolean dimension is 2047" [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, question: python-scipy loves to fail on i386 from time to time, due to precision issues (new glibc, new gcc and so on)
<LocutusOfBorg> what we do is "relax" the precision bits on i386, test pass and we live happy
<LocutusOfBorg> what about instead forcing it bad? i386 is even going away, and we are never fixing the underlying precision issue, but rather hiding it
<LocutusOfBorg> (and upstream confirms this is not an issue BTW)
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, ^^ you did that many times, please confirm if you agree :)
<Laney> mitya57: hey, any idea about pyqt5 apparently breaking qscintilla2 (tests) on ppc64el/s390x?
<Laney> at least I think it's pyqt5
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldns [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.7.0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldns [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.7.0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldns [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.7.0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldns [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.7.0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<Mirv> if anyone is interested in looking at logs, my earlier ldns sponsoring upload simply disappeared - no e-mail, not in any queues. rm *.upload and dput again and here we go.
<Mirv> no need to look for me, but if you're curious what happened
 * Laney is poking a bit at the big transition
<Laney> konqueror needs looking at too - acheronuk, are you aware of that one? (guessing so)
<acheronuk> Laney: yes, but not sure what the issue is, and won't have a chance today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldns [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.7.0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: I did that once, but it has been done in the past, yes.
<ginggs> debian bug #758022
<ubot5> Debian bug 758022 in python-scipy "test_interpolate.TestPPoly.test_roots test fails on i386" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/758022
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldns [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.7.0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: forcing it bad will make i386 no worse than armhf, ppc64el and s390x where the tests have always failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby2.5 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.0~preview1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby2.5 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.0~preview1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby2.5 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.0~preview1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby2.5 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.0~preview1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby2.5 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.0~preview1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby2.5 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.0~preview1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldns [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldns [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldns [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby2.5 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.0~preview1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby2.5 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.0~preview1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby2.5 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.0~preview1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldns [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldns [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby2.5 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.0~preview1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldns [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby2.5 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.0~preview1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby2.5 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.0~preview1-1ubuntu2]
<LocutusOfBorg> please ignore python-scipy/i386 and python-bayespy that seems to be regressed in release (looking at ppc64el)
<LocutusOfBorg> and kick astroml out of testing (see above)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, ^^ this should unblock a bunch of stuff, and perl is now ready to migrate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (artful-proposed) [1:20171114.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:20171114.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20171114.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> ffmpeg seems a sad stuff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20171114.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mailman (trusty-proposed/main) [1:2.1.16-2ubuntu0.2 => 1:2.1.16-2ubuntu0.3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (xenial-proposed/main) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.4 => 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.7] (core)
<doko> astroml removed, node-mapnik demoted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.7]
 * sil2100 re-ran the sphinxcontrib-websupport tests for sqlalchemy as those are no longer failing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.28.5 => 2.29.3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (artful-proposed/main) [2.28.5+17.10 => 2.29.3+17.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (zesty-proposed/main) [2.28.5+17.04 => 2.29.3+17.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.28.5~14.04 => 2.29.3~14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt-python (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.3.1-1ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
<Trevinho> rbasak: hey could you please approve this https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 in the artful queue?
<rbasak> Trevinho: I'm pretty much EOD now, sorry.
<Trevinho> rbasak: ah, ok sorry... no worries
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstorj [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu-dist [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [5.2.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu-dist [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [5.2.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstorj [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstorj [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu-dist [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [5.2.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstorj [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu-dist [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [5.2.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xlrd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-character-creator [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Trevinho: I can look now
<Trevinho> sil2100: nice, thanks! :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-quartz [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yapf [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: recon-ng [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.9.2-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> That's a lot of bugs linked!
<sil2100> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu-dist [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [5.2.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tryton-modules-account-eu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: normaliz [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: superlu-dist [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [5.2.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbarcode-datamatrix-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: normaliz [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstorj [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstorj [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: normaliz [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Trevinho: I suppose I should discard the previous upload? ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: since I see one from 21 hours ago and one from 8 hours ago
<Trevinho> sil2100: mh, which one? there was another one?
<Trevinho> mhmh... I thought it failed
<Trevinho> as I was requested to rebuild it by bileto
<sil2100> Yeah, from a deleted PPA, so I guess it's invalid
<Trevinho> but yeah, just get the last one
<Trevinho> they should be 1:1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-themes [sync] (artful-proposed) [16.10+17.10.20171113-0ubuntu1]
<sil2100> Trevinho: ok, approved
<Trevinho> thanjs
<Trevinho> ks*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-themes [sync] (artful-proposed) [16.10+17.10.20171115-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-character-creator [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-xlrd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yapf [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-quartz [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted recon-ng [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbarcode-datamatrix-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tryton-modules-account-eu [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstorj [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstorj [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstorj [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu-dist [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu-dist [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu-dist [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstorj [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstorj [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu-dist [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstorj [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu-dist [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted superlu-dist [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trilinos [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [12.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trilinos [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [12.12.1-1] (no packageset)
<sergiusens> slangasek hey, wrt adt; if I add a package to Suggests, would that trigger reverse depends tests?
<slangasek> sergiusens: no
<slangasek> sergiusens: suggests not being installed by default
<sergiusens> slangasek so it would need to be Recommends at the minimum or not even?
<sergiusens> btw, is #ubuntu-release the right channel to talk about adt?
<slangasek> sergiusens: I believe we trigger autopkgtests on reverse-recommends, but I was trying to check the code to see and it's eluding me.  Yes, this is the right channel, that's managed by the release team
<slangasek> sergiusens: ok, I don't see anything in the code that does this for reverse-recommends either.  However, what you could do is add this to the package as a *test* dependency (debian/tests/control) and then it would
<slangasek> of course, I'm asserting this is done but now I can't find where that exists in the source either
<slangasek> basically, I am useless in following the britney code; but at least you're in the right channel
<slangasek> sergiusens: and https://bugs.launchpad.net/britney/+bug/1593148
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1593148 in britney "trigger tests for reverse-recommends dependencies" [Low,Triaged]
<sergiusens> slangasek ok, we have snapd in debian/tests/control but I don't see it ever got triggered http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/snapd/xenial/amd64
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> then I guess I'm lying about that too, even though there's no open bug on britney about it
<sergiusens> slangasek heh, lack of bug might be no one asked for it, I guess this is your implicit way of telling me to log a bug :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trilinos [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [12.12.1-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> sergiusens: might be useful if you did ;)  but I did seriously think we had already landed this, so <shrug>
<sergiusens> There, LP: #1732545
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1732545 in britney "trigger tests for dependencies in debian/test/control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732545
<juliank> sergiusens: slangasek: What infinity (I think) told me about debian/tests/control deps is that they should work, but the tooling to build the .dsc needs to be recent enough to add Testsuite-Triggers to the dsc file.
<juliank> should work for triggering purposes, that is
<slangasek> ah
<juliank> I think that's 16.10 and newer
<juliank> So if you build the dsc in xenial, you're lost
<slangasek> indeed
<juliank> https://bugs.launchpad.net/britney/+bug/1491145
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1491145 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "trigger tests for updated reverse test dependencies" [Medium,Fix released]
<slangasek> sergiusens: I confirm that if I grab latest snapcraft from LP, and rebuild the source package, I get a Testsuite-Triggers line
<slangasek> so don't upload from 16.04, that's aaaancient
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbarcode-datamatrix-png-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xerces-c [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0+debian-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: revolt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20170627.3f5112b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xerces-c [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0+debian-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xerces-c [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0+debian-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xerces-c [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0+debian-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xerces-c [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0+debian-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xerces-c [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0+debian-2] (kubuntu)
<sergiusens> slangasek it is an LTS though; I think I started doing that because during one series that was in dev I couldn't go to an earlier series with the dsc that was built in a future release
<sergiusens> but point taken, if it works, I'll do that
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-16
<tsimonq2> sergiusens: That's interesting, I've done SRUs without a problem on the development release...
<tsimonq2> tjaalton: I guess you might be the person to ping about this, but there's been a bug that more and more Lubuntu users are reporting in 17.10, just want to make sure it's on someone's radar: bug 1724639
<ubot5> bug 1724639 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724639
<tjaalton> tsimonq2: looks like khfeng is on it
<tsimonq2> tjaalton: Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
<xnox> why is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/auctex in main?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
<teward> if I find that an autosync of something that I don't maintain broke something majorly with another package which I *do* maintain, is there a way to force a package to its prior revision because of the major regression?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
<teward> i ask this because a Universe-destined nginx-extras will FTBFS because LocutusOfBorg or someone broke libluajit
<teward> and therefore block nginx-core from landing in Main (as well as the other flavors)
<tsimonq2> teward: If it's already in bionic-release, I don't think so, although you could always upload an Ubuntu revision reverting the changes (provided that bugs are filed in Debian).
<tsimonq2> (while the "file bugs in Debian" thing is optional, it's the Right Thing To Do.)
<teward> tsimonq2: that's the odd thing, I can't find a recent upload of nginx that's affected by this upload.  I'll have to spin a sid schroot and do testing.
<teward> but i am *certain* this is broken now in Ubuntu
<teward> because I just ran a local rebuild of 1.12.x nginx that's in bionic in sbuild
<teward> and it too exploded in my face
<teward> so...
<teward> I'm not pleased.
<tsimonq2> teward: Do you know if that regression is caused by LocutusOfBorg's upload specifically or the new upstream release?
<teward> tsimonq2: well, since he NMU'd this in Debian, he's the last person on the list so he's on my blame list now
<teward> rbasak: ^ FYI
<tsimonq2> teward: His NMU looks fairly innocent, to be honest.
<teward> tsimonq2: then upstream's update breaks it
<teward> but it's odd it breaks it *only* in those individual release
<teward> s
<teward> gah i can't type
<rbasak> What's the source package name?
<teward> luajit
<teward> for libluajit anyways.
<teward> yyou know the source package name for nginx :P
<teward> *goes to rebuild his debian Sid schroot*
 * tsimonq2 -> sleep
<teward> rbasak: what's so odd is that it only breaks on 3 archs
<rbasak> Does nginx in Debian FTBFS in Debian now?
<rbasak> Or is that what you're testing now?
<teward> rbasak: that's what i'm testing
<teward> the last nginx update was a while ago, 1.13.6 was Oct. 10
<teward> so that was before autosyncs were on here, and before the last upload in Debian it seems
<teward> that said, i have to rebuild the schroot because it explodified so blah.
<teward> once that's done i'll run a test of what's in Debian unstable through a local build
<teward> if it explodes, the same bug I already filed in Ubuntu gets sent to Debian as well
<teward> if it doesn't, then we have to determine what in Ubuntu actually broke it
<teward> and 1.12.1 that was in Artful is *way* before autosyncs and that was just copied over
<teward> *runs build test*
<teward> uhm... that's interesting
<teward> rbasak: it works without issue in Sid
<teward> so *something* in the package explodes here in Ubuntu
<teward> but not in Debian
<teward> (that said lintian piuparts exploded in the sbuild schroot but that's a different issue entirely)
<teward> rbasak: is it possible there's some kind of LD or toolchain things going on behind the scenes that could be affecting detection of libraries?
<teward> i know it sounds far-fetched, but...
<rbasak> I'm not sure. It'd take some investigation.
<rbasak> Or perhaps someone here is already aware of the relevant delta?
<teward> rbasak: what makes it even more odd is that it's *only* on amd64, i386, and armhf that it fails
<teward> and seems to work without issue on ppc64el and arm64
<infinity> teward: That's not surprising, given that arm64 and ppc64el don't build-depend on luajit.
<infinity> teward: (Though they should, now that it's been enabled there)
<teward> ah, you're right, I forgot about that.
<infinity> teward: Just rebuilding the current bionic nginx should be enough to show the issue?
 * infinity does that while he goes for food.
<teward> infinity: i'll have to tweak the control file
<infinity> Oh, that failed fast.  Didn't get to leave the room.
<teward> infinity: so it blew up for you as well?
<teward> with luajit?
<infinity>  ./configure: error: ngx_http_lua_module requires the Lua library.
<infinity> That?
<teward> infinity: and the inability to find LuaJIT in the few lines above it yes
<infinity> That's probably going to be a trivial fix.
<teward> look up a few lines in the error and you'll see it doesn't find LuaJIT
<teward> even though it's looking
<infinity> Seems not worth all the hand-wringing.
<teward> infinity: fix where
<teward> luajit or nginx?
<infinity> My bet's nginx, but looking.
<teward> infinity: i should note I tested in Debian sid normally, and it works without issue
<teward> so it's *something* about how things're here in Ubuntu causing problems
<teward> but if the package luajit was autosynced from Debian it shouldn't be doing anything different during installation
<infinity> *raise eyebrow*
<teward> infinity: let me get the sbuild logs here for sid
<teward> you'll see it doesn't blow up
<infinity> I can test here, that's fine.
<infinity> Maybe this one will take long enough for me to leave the house for food.
<teward> heh
<infinity> teward: Anyhow, regardless of where the fault lies, "configure can't find ThingX" bugs are pretty easy to hunt down.
<infinity> See what configure is trying to do, see why that used to work and why it no longer works, fix whichever side is broken.
<teward> probably the long-day-of-hell catching up to me then >.<
<infinity> (My knee-jerk was to blame nginx because people often do version pattern matching, which fails on new versions of a dep)
<infinity> But if it builds in sid, we'll see.  Something else broke a thing.
<teward> uh, hm.
<infinity> It does not, however, build in sid.
<teward> that's... interesting
<infinity> So, you tested wrong?
<teward> infinity: i misspoke - as i said evilness.
<infinity> Exactly the same failure in sid.
<teward>  i forgot to mention 1.13 works fine
<teward> well
<teward> kinda
<teward> 1.13.6 from Unstable works fine
<infinity> So, either nginx is looking for something versiony and doesn't love the new luajit version, or the new luajit isn't exporting a header/file/function/whatever that nginx is looking for.
<teward> 1.13.6 straight in fails
<infinity> But simple enough to dig.
<infinity> After I eat.
<teward> infinity: have fun.
<teward> I'm going to go let my head hit a pillow because i probably need rest
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbarcode-datamatrix-png-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted revolt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+git20170627.3f5112b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xerces-c [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.0+debian-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xerces-c [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.0+debian-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xerces-c [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.0+debian-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xerces-c [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.0+debian-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xerces-c [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.0+debian-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xerces-c [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.0+debian-2]
<slangasek> Laney: based on the RT discussion I've gone ahead and landed the changes to stand up s390x as a separate worker pool; but I notice that even though our quota for cores would currently accommodate both, our quota for instances would cut into the arm64 capacity right now, so I have it disabled until that's worked through
 * LocutusOfBorg looks at luajit, and remembers his pull request https://github.com/Ettercap/ettercap/pull/825
<juliank> sergiusens: There's always a simple way out of the problem with different suites (and especially running LTS, but building newer stuff): Setup sbuild, and just rebuild the source in sbuild in the target distro. For example, sbuild --no-arch-any --source --dist=bionic path/to/source.dsc. Though, a useful thing might be to just backport testsuite-triggers to xenial, this way it would work for xenial SRUs actually built in xenial. The
<juliank> patch is tiny.
<juliank> That should be the entire debdiff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25973017/
<juliank> This is the original commit: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/dpkg/dpkg.git/commit/?id=90324cfa942ba23d5d44b28b1087fbd510340502
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice-l10n (artful-proposed/main) [1:5.4.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:5.4.2-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (artful-proposed/main) [1:5.4.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:5.4.2-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> teward, I don't know the reasons for the Ubuntu delta, but Debian has a patch for the new luajit location debian/modules/patches/http-lua/discover-luajit-2.1.patch
<LocutusOfBorg> I had to tweak the patch (not sure if it was bad, but since we strip non-needed libs, that patch can be wrong in Ubuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> -+                ngx_feature_libs="-L/usr/lib -lm -lluajit-5.1 -ldl"
<LocutusOfBorg> ++                ngx_feature_libs="-L/usr/lib -lluajit-5.1 -lm -ldl"
<LocutusOfBorg> but once you swap libraries in that file, everything seems to build correctly https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/8492525/+listing-archive-extra
<LocutusOfBorg> the patch seems to apply cleanly to the ubuntu nginx package, but the nginx-lua module is not updated to the latest release   Version: v0.10.10 VS   Version: v0.10.7 (according to the two README.Modules-versions debian files)
<LocutusOfBorg> teward, please steal this, copy to your ppa https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/costamagnagianfranco-ppa/+sourcepub/8492554/+listing-archive-extra and let me forget this stuff, my eyes are now bleeding :(
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, if you want to runtime test it ^^
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: what's with these all-proposed entries in the queue?
<rbasak> LocutusOfBorg, teward: thank you for investigating and taking care of this :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, good morning! libreoffice 1:5.4.2-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 is in the artful queue (updated version number per your request)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, new perl-foo migrated, triggering new autopkgtests for perl, making it not candidate again
<LocutusOfBorg> they should be empty now
 * LocutusOfBorg should really remember to remove that --all-proposed from the run, ctrl+r is bad sometimes
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: The ones I saw were duplicating existing jobs in the huge queue
<LocutusOfBorg> that is the problem
<LocutusOfBorg> perl won't become candidate again if new tests go in huge queue
<Laney> queue's nearly done now
 * LocutusOfBorg wonders how many minions you had to wake up to process it in one night
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thanks! Will get to it in a bit
<Laney> slangasek: I'd like it if we could keep 40 for arm64 until the massive current queue is drained
<Laney> So maybe we could get capacity for 60 instances until that's done
<oSoMoN> sil2100, cheers
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, want to take debhelper=
<LocutusOfBorg> ?
<Laney> slangasek: ah, the quota is at 56 now --- so, I'll enable the units and stop the lxc ones
<Laney> apw: ^^^^ that should make you happy
<apw> Laney, thanks :)  let me know when it is done as i have a test case :)
<Laney> apw: 'tis
 * LocutusOfBorg will upload debhelper in one hour if nobody complains, the debian fix is superior to my revert
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (artful-proposed) [2.29.3+17.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.29.3+17.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.29.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.29.3~14.04]
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: is that ^ a threat? :)
<LocutusOfBorg> lol :) I don't want to make infinity sad, but I prefer the current debhelper to go away soon
 * LocutusOfBorg queues are empty, so debhelper is a nice timing to be done
<LocutusOfBorg> who did accept xerces-c from new queue? :/ a new entangled transition?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: python-os-service-types (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1]
<apw> not me
<sil2100> Not me
<acheronuk> Laney: would you be prepared to badtest that verion of Konqueror? Konqueror is failing that and another test on KDE's own upstream CI https://build.kde.org/job/Applications%20konqueror%20kf5-qt5%20SUSEQt5.9/2/
<acheronuk> will report an upstream bug and aim to fix or disable for konqueror 17.08 or 17.12, whichever we ship in bionic
<Laney> acheronuk: is it telling us that konqueror is broken or what?
<acheronuk> Laney: the test is meant to detect a recurrence of this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149736 which is a crash on right click on pages with certain scripts as far as I can see
<ubot5> KDE bug 149736 in khtml "window that closes by document.onmousedown and right-clicking into that window causes crash" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<acheronuk> from old KDE4 days
<acheronuk> I'm going to upgrade a VM to -proposed and Qt 5.9.2 and test
<Laney> acheronuk: alrighty, well if you're happy then that's ok with me I guess
<Laney> I'm trying to get qt to be a candidate
<Laney> help this transition along a bit
<Laney> dunno about the pyqt5 -> qscintilla2 thing
<acheronuk> yep. that is great. thanks.
<acheronuk> I'm not 'happy', but at least there is plenty of time to fix
<Laney> if you have a bug # then I can put a comment with it
<acheronuk> I'll file one once I tested to see if there is real brokenness, or just a test that needs fixing up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trilinos [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [12.12.1-1] (no packageset)
<slashd> o/ sil2100 Would you have a moment to release percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 in -updates for Xenial and Zesty ? (Note that Zesty has 4 autopkgtest regressions but I have documented it and reported a bug against diaspora about it, so all good for that SRU)
<acheronuk> Laney: LP: #1732680
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1732680 in konqueror (Ubuntu Bionic) "konqueror 17.04.3 and above fails autotyests with Qt 5.92" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732680
<Laney> thx
<acheronuk> complete with typos!
<acheronuk> I'll update with better details and upstream bug link when I have them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trilinos [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [12.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trilinos [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [12.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trilinos [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [12.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trilinos [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [12.12.1-1]
<acheronuk> Laney: FYI if you are interested, Konqueror on some quick testing with Qt 5.9.2 seems to work just fine. on that bug anyway
<acheronuk> I have no clue on qscintilla2
 * doko looks at the pythonqt bus error on armhf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (artful-proposed/main) [17.10.2 => 17.10.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-1008.9] (no packageset)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Wow, you gave me 10 minutes, in the middle of the night, to respond.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, can you please answer then? sorry for doing it, but last time I didn't get if you want to take it from now on, or it was a "thanks for merging"
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Can I please answer 5 hours ago?  Sure.  Let me grab my time machine.
<LocutusOfBorg> last time IIRC you made a UK joke, I thought we were on the same TZ :) (and I waited more than one hour before uploading, I understand it is not enough, but I have bad connection)
<LocutusOfBorg> can you enlight me for the future please? I can stop merging if needed, I just don't want it to be outdated, packages strictly depending on it, having to relax dependency and somewhat stuff in not going correctly in DEP-WAIT anymore, but failing instead, so it never gets retried unless somebody manually does it
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: The reason I said "please stop merging debhelper" after your last set of uploads is because you seem to care more about the latest version than about the consequences.  I very intentionally let debhelper bake in Debian before merging.  And then people steal the merge because they're impatient. :P
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: And there's no way that 10.0.5 was "too old" and forced you to merge 10.0.7 because of dep-waits.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: And when you stole 10.0.5 from me, it was a similar middle-of-the-night impatience.
<LocutusOfBorg> erm last time I did the merge and told that to you, but you did it anyway and uploaded IIRC, the intention is just to avoid other people loosing time, but if you want, I leave it to you, or better, I do it, upload in a ppa and ping you
<LocutusOfBorg> we have different timezones, indeed, and I'm too impatient (specially when I finish my phone connection GB and I have to upload at 128kbps) :p when I find a good connection I try to be speedy in my daily contributions
<infinity> Speedy and base packaging toolchain are a bad combination.
<infinity> There's zero reason to constantly be in sync with sid.
<infinity> Especially in a new DH branch.
<infinity> It breaks a lot.  One in 5 versions will migrate to testing.  That's the one we want, usually.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: But, please, just leave it to me.  I've asked that more than once.
<LocutusOfBorg> ack, btw, this version has some qmake fixes from mitya57 that might help qt5 packages
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: dep-wait> this is usually because of indirect build-dependencies, which can't be turned into a single coherent dep-wait (there's an explanation of this in lp:launchpad-buildd lpbuildd/binarypackage.py:BinaryPackageBuildManager.analyseDepWait).  If you find something that doesn't fit that pattern then do let us know by way of a launchpad-buildd bug.
<cjwatson> It's possible that some output has changed and confused the analysis code.
<cjwatson> But it's also possible that it's one of the cases that can't be handled.
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks! mapreri told me that there was an LP bug already
 * LocutusOfBorg grabs the code
<cjwatson> Not one I know of.
<cjwatson> But feel free to correct me; I can't quite follow everything.
<cjwatson> It's possible there's some incredibly general or old one that doesn't have much to do with the problem at hand.
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, it is clear, I'll report it
<LocutusOfBorg> I remember some ocaml related stuff, qtplot or similar
<LocutusOfBorg> but they were probably falling in the above case
<cjwatson> We need extremely specific cases, ideally build links.
<LocutusOfBorg> sad me that I didn't grab them when they happened, and it was mainly during the first autosync from unstable
<LocutusOfBorg> haskell and ocaml generated a lot of that sadness
<cjwatson> The Haskell cases are almost always indirect and can't be handled by simple dep-waits.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I commented the MoM output with a comment to leave it that to you, if the comment doesn't disappear... I'll remember it
<cjwatson> A full dose-type analysis could deal with them, but that's much more difficult to do in the LP case than in the Debian case, because we have many more archives to consider.
<LocutusOfBorg> and today's upload was a consequence of the last one, I reverted a commit, but the debian fix was "superior" and adding the qt fixes, it was worth an upload to me, sorry again
<LocutusOfBorg> oh ok
<cjwatson> I've considered doing it on the builder rather than centrally so that that would effectively be parallelised, but it would take a fair bit of code, and it'd mean that failures would take longer to process.  Possibly swings and roundabouts.
<cjwatson> I suspect the ocaml cases are the same, since that's usually what you get with the frequently-changing-ABI world.
<LocutusOfBorg> btw if you have spare time (I know you have zero) LP: #1732400 might be something worth looking, I'm seeing more failures now with people upgrading their machines
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1732400 in Launchpad itself "please upgrade pristine-tar to support version 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732400
<slangasek> Laney: \o/
<Laney> hey slangasek
<Laney> slangasek: looks like instances are taking a while to get going for some reason
<slangasek> oh?
<Laney> e.g.
<Laney> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/s390x/p/python-os-win/20171116_160255_cb150@/log.gz (last s390x result on the index)
<Laney> see the timestamps at the top
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> does that want a new RT then?
<Laney> dunno, maybe we should look into it from our side first
<Laney> like see if manual instances are slow
 * Laney is hoping someone else can take a look at that
<Laney> hmm, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/i386/p/python-structlog/20171116_160515_c240d@/log.gz too (i386)
<Laney> this is https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/i386/p/python-structlog/20171116_160515_c240d@/log.gz
<Laney> noooope
<Laney> https://anonscm.debian.org/git/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/tree/ssh-setup/nova#n166
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: it isn't too far down my queue, but I have a non-LP-related deadline of next week which is top of my mind right now
<xnox> slangasek, i believe postgresql will block icu migration, which is done apart from skytools3 which should imho be demoted to proposed. The rest of postgresql listed transition are false negatives, due to matching on haskel generated magic constants; or there are alternative dependencies.
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skytools3/+bug/1732733
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1732733 in skytools3 (Ubuntu) "demote to proposed" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> slangasek, infinity ^
<slangasek> demoted to proposed> nack
<xnox> slangasek, it's uninstallable with new postgresql-10... thus postgresql will not migrate.
<xnox> slangasek, it's not clear that skytools3 is ported for 10 yet.
<slangasek> then it should be removed, not demoted
<xnox> slangasek, ok
<slangasek> is there a bug (in Debian or Ubuntu) for its brokenness?
<jbicha> https://bugs.debian.org/878561
<ubot5> Debian bug 878561 in src:skytools3 "skytools3 FTBFS with PostgreSQL 10" [Serious,Open]
<xnox> slangasek, note that bug report is incomplete, as fixing debian/control doesn't make it build...
<xnox> infinity, slangasek, when the time comes, and postgresql-10 is considered, and doesn't migrate because of skytools3, there is a bug for that.
<xnox> that may or may not be soon.
<xnox> depends on how well ADT goes for postgresql* and icu*
<slangasek> xnox: I've just removed skytools3 from bionic
<xnox> tah
<cyphermox> when I look at update_output, I find some packages that are just no longer built, but doesn't seem to appear on the NBS list, am I missing something? for example, rakudo-lib is no longer built by rakudo and doesn't look to have rdeps to me
<cyphermox> that's not going to unblock a whole lot of things, but hey
<doko> oSoMoN: trying to make progress on the entangled transitions ... I'm uploading your LO package now, and we hope to make progress on the transitions tonight and tomorrow
<xnox> slangasek, what about https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/333813 ? cause i can't update systemd & util-linux....
<xnox> i have more fixes to ship now, and i'd rather see current batch migrate.
<infinity> cyphermox: That won't show in a block that also tries to migrate rakudo.
<oSoMoN> doko, the one from my lo-test PPA?
<infinity> cyphermox: However, rakudo isn't migrating because it's FTBFS on s390x.
<infinity> Ahh, it always was.  But arch:all->any grossness.
<infinity> I wish britney was better at dealing with that.
<infinity> Oh, wait.  No.  It wasn't FTBFS on s390x before.
<infinity> Grr.
<xnox> the output is scary
<xnox> i do not know what perl is trying to tell me
<xnox> perl Configure.pl --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib/perl6 --backends=moar
<xnox> Unhandled exception: Bytecode validation error at offset 150, instruction 24:
<xnox> out of range SC index 56283
<cyphermox> infinity: damnit, I didn't go look at that bit
<cyphermox> I need to add checking for build state to update-output-helper
<infinity> xnox: Endian bug.  FTBFS with the same error on ppc, pcc64, and mips.
<slangasek> oSoMoN: yes, that one
<oSoMoN> slangasek, doko: ack
<infinity> xnox: Oh, and Adrian already filed a bug: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=880794
<ubot5> Debian bug 880794 in src:rakudo "rakudo FTBFS on big endian: Unhandled exception: Bytecode validation error" [Serious,Open]
<slangasek> oSoMoN: fwiw libreoffice has sat ftbfs in -proposed long enough that additional library transitions have started and gotten entangled.  What can we do to see such build failures addressed sooner?
<infinity> Though, I'm dubious about it being a rakudo bug.
<doko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1732742
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1732742 in Ubuntu "entangled transitions for bionic" [Undecided,New]
<doko> infinity, slangasek, cyphermox, xnox, Laney: ^^^
<oSoMoN> slangasek, that's an upstream issue that we can do little about (except disabling a unit test, which is what I did, and what's being uploaded, but it's not a satisfactory solution)
<doko> oSoMoN: yes, but we have four months to fix that ...
<doko> oSoMoN: I keep your name on the upload, ok?
<oSoMoN> doko, yes, I'll keep an eye on the issue and will re-enable the test as soon as it's fixed upstream
<oSoMoN> doko, that's fine
<infinity> xnox: My bet's on the bug being in moarvm or nqp, which both got updated to the same snapshot level as rakudo.  Depending on the size of the diffs, diffing 2017.06 -> 2017.10 and looking for bad math might not be awful.
<infinity> (It might be terrible)
<oSoMoN> seb128, FYI ^
<infinity>  140 files changed, 10099 insertions(+), 2711 deletions(-)
<infinity> Ouch.
<infinity> Active project...
<slangasek> infinity: ah, did we not actually land the corresponding ubuntu-cdimage change to account for the livefs name changes on ubuntu-core?
<infinity> slangasek: if by "we", you mean "you", seems like not. :)
<slangasek> ISTR you said you were doing that
<infinity> I sure didn't.
<infinity> I can, though.
<slangasek> so can I
<slangasek> dibs
<infinity> Go for it.
<infinity> I was going to have to remind myself what we broke.
<infinity>  276 files changed, 87840 insertions(+), 59757 deletions(-)
<infinity> Ugh.
<infinity> And that's likely where the bug is.
<infinity> Okay, bad plan.
<slangasek> git bisect
<infinity> Well, a gdb to figure out WHERE it's crashing would be a good start.
<infinity> Then the diff might be enough.
<infinity> And a bisect as a painful last resort.
<infinity> Oh my, the magic.  SO MUCH MAGIC.
<infinity> -#define TINYMT64_MUL (1.0 / 18446744073709551616.0)
<infinity> +#define TINYMT64_MUL (1.0 / 9007199254740992.0)
<infinity> -    return uint64_temper(random) * TINYMT64_MUL;
<infinity> +    return (uint64_temper(random) >> 11) * TINYMT64_MUL;
<infinity> HALP.
<infinity> WHAT DOES IT MEAN.
<xnox> i have seen s390x divide things differently and have a slightly different answer to x86
<juliank> that's the most awful thing I've seen in the last 18 hours
<infinity> xnox: In this case, it's not IBM math, it's just a straight up endian bug.  Like I said, same result on ppc/ppc64 (okay, also IBM), and mips.
 * cjwatson adds another entry to the "note to self: never be an -lm maintainer" pile
<infinity> xnox: So it's just going to be some dork lopping off the top end of a long or something.
<slangasek> infinity: well obviously those numbers differ by a factor of 2048 ;P
<seb128> oSoMoN, slangasek, the workaround is suboptimal since it's a real regression due to the new icu and code that needs updating, forcing something buggy in is not ideal but well that's an option if we need to unblock things
<xnox> cjwatson, yeah, there was a new result calculated in c11 mode =/
<slangasek> seb128: I don't want to force in broken things, but we can't leave -proposed in this state, it's already been multiple weeks that the transitions are stalled.  Should we roll back the icu transition instead?
<infinity> cjwatson: The worst part about -lm maintenance right now is dealing with users who are complaining that it's becoming more accurate.
<seb128> slangasek, it seems a bit of an heavy hammer to roll back, none of the solutions are nice though...
<seb128> slangasek, I guess forcing in a buggy libreoffice is the easiest one though, it still sucks
<infinity> cjwatson: jsm28 has been on a warpath for the last few years trying to actually meet various ISO and IEEE standards and, like, do gooder math.  Turns out that Linux users prefer bad math.
<seb128> slangasek, maybe those transitions should be prepared out of proposed in the futur if the outcome of using proposed is that people arguing we need to force in buggy code because we can't hold things for too long
<slangasek> seb128: I generally take the view that we should be aggressive about rolling back things instead of letting things be broken in devel.
<seb128> feel free to roll back the icu transitions if you feel it's a better way out
<jbicha> I was surprised that we did a second ICU transition before letting the other bigger transitions complete
<cjwatson> infinity: Yeah, I'd seen.  It's definitely in the category of "something I'm real happy that somebody else cares about".
<slangasek> I'm surprised we're doing icu transitions from experimental, period.
<slangasek> doko said the previous icu transition was also from experimental.  This is not a rationale.
<seb128> right
<doko> we did that in the past very often, boos/icu from experimental. so that's nothing new
<slangasek> "we did it before" is also not a rationale
<infinity> slangasek: I mean, it's a rationale, it's just not necessarily a rational rationale.
<seb128> well maybe it was no needed to do it now where it gets entangled with other transitions and creating problems
<seb128> especially when libreoffice is in the way and has real issues and need upstream changes
<slangasek> experimental is the dumping ground for stuff that's not releasable.  We shouldn't be syncing things from experimental unless we've taken an independent decision that it is releasable, for us
<doko> so this LO issue is about a hyphenation issue in URLs?  could we please be realistic about the severity of this issue?
<slangasek> doko: I am realistic about the severity of you syncing icu from experimental without working out the answer to this question with the desktop team in advance
<seb128> doko, what was the motivation to go with the experimental version rather than staying on the unstable one.
<seb128> ?
<doko> new boost, and icu is a dependency of boost
<doko> slangasek: and yes, I had asked here on archive opening that we want to open with new boost/icu. and I asked both the server team and the desktop team as well about new stuff that they want to open with
<slangasek> boost1.62 is in unstable, not experimental
<slangasek> boost1.65.1 isn't even out of new yet in Debian, apparently?
<jbicha> the icu 59 transition completed successfully, it's icu 60 that got stuck and entangled
<seb128> doko, where did you ask desktop?
<doko> here, or on desktop. can't remember.
<infinity> jbicha: Although, icu59 was also a major PITA, due to us doing it before Debian. :P
<infinity> (And I am still suffering PTSD from webkit hell)
<seb128> doko, I don't think we saw that/gave a reply...
<slangasek> the net result is that we have a tangled mess of a bunch of transitions that aren't ready to go.  Deciding that a bunch of transitions should be done at the beginning of the cycle, and then being unhappy about the work involved in untangling them, well...
<doko> I didn't do haskell ...
<slangasek> if that's directed at me, I didn't either, all I did is upload the fixes for the transitions already started by the syncs
<infinity> xnox: FFS http://paste.ubuntu.com/25975534/ the validation is new code.  The actual endian bug could be ancient.  Oooor, it could be a type comparison issue literally right there.
 * infinity digs.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vmdk-stream-converter (xenial-updates/universe) [0.2-1 => 0.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<slangasek> xnox: your mp doesn't say why the kde4libs autopkgtest failure should be ignored
<slangasek> xnox: and this test doesn't appear to have been particularly racy in the past, and the failure when triggered by dbus is a different test failure
<slangasek> nut/s390x should just be a badtest
<slangasek> Laney: worker-s390x.conf on wendigo is clearly not current, it only knows up to zesty; is that cruft I should just nuke?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.441.9]
<slangasek> xnox: hmm, I was unaware systemd was doing nested KVM in its autopkgtests; I thought the general model was to set Restrictions: destroy-testbed or dont-smoke-in-bed or however it's spelled, and use autopkgtest's reboot hooks?
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks cjwatson for caring
<slangasek> Laney: am I missing something, or is there nothing in the autopkgtest logs that tells us what region a given test was dispatched to?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-core (zesty-proposed/main) [2.2.6-0ubuntu0.17.04.2 => 2.2.6-0ubuntu0.17.04.3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-core (xenial-proposed/main) [2.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 2.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.23]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.8+dfsg-3ubuntu2.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.29~16.04.1 => 0.32~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (zesty-proposed/main) [0.29~17.04.1 => 0.32~17.04.1] (core)
<sil2100> bdmurray: are you done with SRU reviews for now? I would like to do some now and don't want to step on your toes
<bdmurray> sil2100: gonna do ubuntu-drivers-common for xenial then will take a break
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-drivers-common [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.4.22.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-drivers-common [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.4.17.4]
<sil2100> bdmurray: ok, I'll look at the queue now hten
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdma-core [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected rdma-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected rdma-core [i386] (bionic-proposed) [15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected rdma-core [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected rdma-core [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected rdma-core [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdma-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdma-core [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdma-core [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdma-core [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdma-core [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdma-core [i386] (bionic-proposed) [15-2]
<doko> there is a new python-os-service-types sync, but I don't see any new packages, where does it come from?
<doko> jamespage: please don't land NEW packages from a ppa ... you have to track down the source for these syncs before you can review
<doko> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3033/+sourcepub/8489711/+listing-archive-extra
<doko> anyway, rejected. missing copyright holders
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python-os-service-types [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1]
<sil2100> doko: for bileto PPAs it's a bit more convenient, at least when you look at it through launchpad, as you click on the sync, click on the PPA and the PPA description has a link to the bileto ticket - which always has a debdiff of the changes
<sil2100> True, that's more clicking here and there, but it's not as bad as regular PPAs
<sil2100> eh, libreoffice SRU debdiff still pending, LP is slow with this (package uploaded to the queue 13 hours ago)
<slangasek> sil2100: sometimes the diff never arrives. I'd suspect this is such a case
<doko> sil2100: I don't see the reason to introduce new packages via ci-train. if they need review, then the whole integrity test isn't valid anymore
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-os-service-types (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2]
<doko> jamespage: fixed, and accepted into main
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-os-service-types [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2]
<doko> sil2100, jamespage: MIR approval also is another reason you circumvent with that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-os-service-types [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> doko: yeah, I'm just saying that fetching the debdiff is not that bad for bileto, bileto is anyway a 'deprecated' tool I'd say right now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-os-service-types [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2]
<sil2100> jbicha: hey, looking at the gnome-settings-daemon artful SRU right now, just want to confirm something - the bug mentions that both this + gnome-control-center need to land for the fix to work
<sil2100> jbicha: just want to make sure that if both land separately, simply the fix won't work right? It's not like things will start crashing?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-settings-daemon [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-control-center [source] (artful-proposed) [1:3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-desktop3 [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1]
<slangasek> Laney: s390x queues are definitely going the wrong direction; ppc64el is shrinking, s390x is growing, which tells me we're definitely slower than before.  I struggle to understand any of the crazy interfaces around ssh-setup/nova to usefully analyze things in realtime
<bdmurray> sil2100: Are you still doing reviews?
<sil2100> bdmurray: I'm reviewing libreoffice for artful and then I'm done
<bdmurray> sil2100: okay
<sil2100> hm, I have issues approving libreoffice, sru-review keeps timing out
<sil2100> I'll try in some minutes
<bdmurray> I've ran into timeouts during the approval process and thought we could use something just to do the commenting.
<sil2100> This is different, it seems to be timing out on the actual approval
<sil2100> Not sure what's going on
<sil2100> Anyway, going offline from IRC, will re-try in a bit and/or tomorrow
<bdmurray> Right but you could click the button in LP and then manually comment with this other magic tool.
<sil2100> Oh, right
<sil2100> Will do that then
<sil2100> o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted strongswan [source] (artful-proposed) [5.5.1-4ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted casablanca [source] (artful-proposed) [2.9.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.1-0ubuntu2.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (artful-proposed) [1:2.10+dfsg-0ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell-extension-appindicator [source] (artful-proposed) [17.10.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s3cmd [source] (artful-proposed) [2.0.1-1~ubuntu1.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libclc [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.2.0+git20170330-3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdrm [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.4.83-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdrm [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [2.4.83-1~16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt-python [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu1.1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vmdk-stream-converter (xenial-updates/universe) [0.2-1 => 0.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected vmdk-stream-converter [sync] (xenial-updates) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vmdk-stream-converter [sync] (xenial-updates) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (artful-proposed/universe) [1.13.1-0ubuntu6 => 17.03.2-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.13.1-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 17.03.2-0ubuntu1~17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.13.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 17.03.2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 188 entries have been added or removed
<tjaalton> bdmurray: thanks for reviewing libdrm and libclc for xenial. the latter needs llvm-5 from the new queue, though
<tjaalton> who's handling the libva transition and what is it's status?
<nacc> tjaalton: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/libva.html ?
<nacc> tjaalton: dunno if it's current, tbh
<tjaalton> nacc: ok, maybe it's some other transition blocking that then
<jamespage> doko: oh sorry I thought bileto would dtrt - I'll recheck those headers and upload directly
<jamespage> doko: updated and re-uploaded directly to bionic NEW
<jamespage> doko: oh I see you did another upload with the xtra copyright holders - thanks!
<acheronuk> nacc: qtav depends qtdeclarative-abi-5-9-2? which is blocked with the Qt 5.9.2 transition
<acheronuk> tjaalton I meant
<tjaalton> acheronuk: ok
<LocutusOfBorg> hello "Not copying packages in dry-run mode." does this mean somebody stopped autosync?
<LocutusOfBorg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/current.log
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1008.9]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Yes, it's disabled for a bit so we don't accidentally add any more transitions to the current mess.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I hope this goes without saying, but please don't play manual autosync bot.  It'll catch up when we turn it back on.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdrm [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [2.4.83-1~16.04.1]
<Laney> slangasek: wendigo s390x.conf> no idea what that is, get rid of it
<Laney> slangasek: ssh-setup> output from it seems to end up at the end of autopkgtest logs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wayland-protocols [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.10-1~16.04.1]
<Laney> slangasek: I think outputting the $OS_REGION_NAME from ssh-setup/nova would be good
<LocutusOfBorg> sure infinity, maybe an email to the list would be appreciated, just to avoid people complaining about broken stuff?
<LocutusOfBorg> for sure I'll sync only stuff that doesn't entangle and fixes issues :) and no, no new transitions
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: If by "fixes issues", you mean "fixes issues with the current set of packages trying to migrate", go nuts.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: (And Steve was going to mail u-d-a, guess he forgot?)
<LocutusOfBorg> of course, I don't want to start new transitions, e.g. right now I'm trying some hammer to fix qscintilla2 and make qt5 ready to go
<infinity> Although, I argued for not mailing, so people wouldn't read the email and start doing exactly what it asked them not to (manual syncs).
<LocutusOfBorg> somebody should debug ffmpeg on s390x :/
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe if somebody ignores test results for python-scipy on i386 we get nearer
<infinity> What's wrong with ffmpeg on s390x?
<LocutusOfBorg> so far, what we do, is to relax the testsuite on i386 to make the test pass. but this is not a bug, upstream acked it
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, testsuite hangs or whatever
<oSoMoN> doko, slangasek, seb128: there's a tentative upstream patch for building LO with ICU 60 at https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/44665/4/i18npool/source/breakiterator/breakiterator_unicode.cxx , I'll test it in a PPA and will keep you posted
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/f/ffmpeg/bionic/s390x
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe a rebuild with -O2 might work, or whatever
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsdl2 (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.5+dfsg1-2ubuntu3 => 2.0.5+dfsg1-2ubuntu3.17.04.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-5.0 [s390x] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-5.0 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<doko> jamespage: yep, but please subscribe to the bug reports
<jamespage> doko: ack
<jamespage> doko: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-5.0 [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-5.0 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-5.0 [i386] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<Laney> hmm, I suppose switching to lxd for livefs build has broken https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/auto/config#L10
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/346132173/buildlog_ubuntu_bionic_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz uses archive.u.c instead of ftpmaster
<cjwatson> hmm, possibly
<cjwatson> I thought we tried to inject the hostname though
<Laney> it says "Building on lp-bionic-amd64"
<Laney> printed a couple of lines up in auto/config from the line I linked to
<cjwatson> ah, did it previously have .buildd on the end maybe?
<cjwatson> actually have you checked whether this worked a few months back?  it's possible it was broken by starting to build in scalingstack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: hibagent (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<Laney> yakkety's last build https://launchpadlibrarian.net/289351411/buildlog_ubuntu_yakkety_i386_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz says "Building on lcy01-12.buildd"
<Laney> is that good evidence?
<cjwatson> reasonably
<cjwatson> all right, can I have a bug on launchpad-buildd please?
<Laney> okely dokely
<cjwatson> ta
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1732913
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1732913 in launchpad-buildd "livefs builds are using archive.ubuntu.com instead of ftpmaster.internal" [Undecided,New]
<doko> Laney: looking at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running I see two binutils tests which seem to be finished, or is this transitional?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.34 => 2.35] (no packageset)
<Laney> doko: has it been stuck for a long time?
<doko> I just noticed it, can't say
<Laney> ok, well it does some more stuff after that so not quite finished yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.34+17.04 => 2.35+17.04] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, you aware of the recent failures? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/o/ovito/bionic/ppc64el
<LocutusOfBorg> also, lots of dpkg-deb (subprocess): compressing tar member: lzma error: Cannot allocate memory
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/swift/bionic/i386 since this morning
<Laney> probably going to re-deploy onto a larger machine
<Laney> you retry them for now
<Laney> you can*
<Laney> stuff is getting OOM killed
<Laney> annoying
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-5.0 [arm64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-5.0 [armhf] (xenial-proposed/main) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<apw> Laney, don't our instances have any swap ?
<apw> Laney, you could consider adding a swap file in the instance and see if htat helps any
<Laney> apw: it's the controller
<slangasek> Laney: yeah, with ssh-setup I mean I have a hard time working out how to set a break point and debug why it takes so long
<slangasek> infinity: u-d-a, I didn't forget I just ran out of time
<Laney> slangasek: Right, OK, well I've never done it with a breakpoint but you can make a copy of the file and pass it to test runs of autopkgtest
<Laney> Anyways, I think it's probably resource starvation on the controller
<Laney> let's see shortly when I get the new box up
 * Laney begins moving jobs over to the new machine
<Laney> might see an interruption in autopkgtest throughput if you're watching closely
<tsimonq2> infinity: Hypothetical question for you. Let's say a flavor wanted to ship with an installer other than Ubiquity. Would anyone object to a flavor doing so? Is this something that needs to be discussed with the TB?
<xnox> tsimonq2, note we currently have: d-i, ubiquity gtk, ubiquity kde, subiquity, curtin as the supported set of installers. Adding more or less should be no problem, as long as it is free software and shipped in ubuntu. (note subiquity is a snap, not even in the archive, but said snap is built in launchpad against ubuntu archive)
<xnox> tsimonq2, what do you have in mind as the installer? anaconda? =)
 * xnox kind of wishes we could make desktops be installable with a graphical subiquity/curtin based, with mostly first boot experience to configure the instances.
<xnox> and yes that does mean support for cloud-init on the desktop too, which imho makes a lot of sense!
<tsimonq2> xnox: I'm still scoping out things, but Calamares seems fitting.
<tsimonq2> xnox: Thanks :)
<xnox> tsimonq2, uploading that to debian may make sense.
<tsimonq2> xnox: It already is in Debian.
<tsimonq2> !info calamares
<ubot5> Package calamares does not exist in zesty
<xnox> tsimonq2, maybe one can do plugings to make it reusable with e.g. liveisntaller generated squashfs and/or "d-i hook backend plugin integration bridge" and/or "curtin spagehti mess" some such.
<tsimonq2> !info calamares bionic
<ubot5> calamares (source: calamares): distribution-independent installer framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.7-2 (bionic), package size 1960 kB, installed size 4844 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<xnox> nice
<xnox> tsimonq2, if you need/want we can start making experimental images with that installer instead of ubiquity. E.g. i think we did have various "desktop-next" "kubuntu-mobile" "qt5-before-qt5-was-good" etc desktop images. some of them graduated to be the normal onces; others got abandoned. It's all flexible, as long as there are people who want to do the work =) test milestones, fix regressions, etc =)
<tsimonq2> xnox: Lubuntu Next is already experimental :P
<xnox> lubuntu-the-one-after
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu Qt, I mean
 * xnox is trolling
<tsimonq2> :P
 * tsimonq2 goes to class, be back in <= 30 mins
<Laney> load average: 0.52, 1.96, 23.52
<Laney> autopkgtest box is happier now I killed all the workers off :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected hibagent [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<Laney> No work -> no stress
<balloons> sil2100, I have one more attempt in the queue now for the juju-core adt tests. The previous change was using a cidr expansion feature that isn't in the version we're trying to ship, so we did it manually instead.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: hibagent (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> So could you give more details as to those plugins you were referring to, xnox?
<tsimonq2> xnox: I don't know a lot about the Ubiquity internals so any tips with that would be appreciated as well.
<tsimonq2> Meaning, what I would have to bend Calamares to do.
<mitya57> Laney: somehow I did not notice your Wednesday’s ping about qscintilla2 tests, sorry. It should be fixed now :)
<Laney> mitya57: no worries, and thanks!
<Laney> I've stolen lcy01 for some testing of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1730717
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1730717 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Some VMs fail to reboot with "watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [systemd:1]"" [High,In progress]
<Laney> I'll come back later or tomorrow and put it back on for general use
<xnox> tsimonq2, what details? that's the stuff i made up on the spot, which somebody will need to "figute out, learn details, study internals, and write code"
<xnox> tsimonq2, as far as i understand none of that exists, even remotely.
<xnox> slangasek, autopkgtest for pglogical/2.1.0-1: amd64: Always failed, armhf: Regression ♻ , i386: Always failed, ppc64el: Always failed, s390x: Always failed -> please make it "always failed" on armhf too, or bad test it?
<xnox> and the postgresql should be migratable once psqlodbc ADT is sorted out
<jbicha> xnox: there are still several postgresql-common autopkgtest regressions
<tsimonq2> xnox: Oh gotcha
<tsimonq2> xnox: Oh, one thing worth mentioning is that Calamares being the installer for a flavor is that we'll need some settings... Neon has these in a separate source package, do you think we could do something similar for us?
<tsimonq2> In fact, there's an ITP open for calamares-settings-debian. I think we should blacklist syncing that and have src:calamares-settings-ubuntu. I think it should be a separate source package because Lubuntu's not the only flavor looking at using Calamares so it would make it fairly trivial for them to just add a binary package.
<infinity> xnox: Except the failure is pretty clearly a bug.
<infinity> xnox: Oh, well, maybe I should have read all the logs.  The first regression was fixed to expose more.  Hrm.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1:5.0-3~16.04.1]
<Laney> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/python-aodhclient/bionic/amd64 run times are back down to much more sane levels
<tsimonq2> So nodejs is now waiting on icu to migrate
 * tsimonq2 wonders why it hasn't migrated yet
<LocutusOfBorg> entangled transitions
<LocutusOfBorg> they need to go all together
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: How can I help?
<nacc> tsimonq2: update_output.txt implies it's waiting on a bunch of stuff
<tsimonq2> nacc: Sure, but I'm scratching my head because nothing's on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/icu.html , which is why I'm asking the question.
<tsimonq2> Because that should show relevant rdeps that need building, no?
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, but some of the icu rdeps are waiting for other new transitions, e.g. perl/gdal/numpy/scipy
<LocutusOfBorg> haskell, xerces-c grass sip4, qt
<nacc> tsimonq2: right, but just because everything has been rebuilt, does not mean it has all migrated
<LocutusOfBorg> ffmpeg
<nacc> or is ready to migrate
<nacc> they all have to go through excuses and be ready to migrate *with* icu
<nacc> (afaict)
<tsimonq2> Is there an easy way to figure out what's entangled or do you sort of have to look at it package by package?
<LocutusOfBorg> fixing ffmpeg/scipy/numpy is a trivial starting point
<tsimonq2> Alright
 * tsimonq2 can start helping those
<LocutusOfBorg> pyqt4 needs testsuite to become green
<LocutusOfBorg> erm pyqt5
<tsimonq2> Whoever turned off the autosyncer deserves a beer :P
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<LocutusOfBorg>     * amd64: libapache2-mod-shib2, libcegui-mk2-dev, libsaml2-dev, libsaml9, libshibresolver-dbg, libshibresolver-dev, libshibresolver1, libshibsp-dev, libshibsp-plugins, libshibsp7, libxmltooling-dev, libxmltooling7, moonshot-gss-eap, moonshot-gss-eap-dbg, moonshot-trust-router, opensaml2-tools, shibboleth-sp2-utils, sumo, uim, uim-chewing, uim-qt5, wordpress-shibboleth, z-push-backend-carddav
<LocutusOfBorg> fixing them might help your transition finish I guess (from notest, the big hint that tries to make nodejs migrate)
<tsimonq2> I thought doko was going to merge anthy because it's blocking uim
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.18-0ubuntu3~16.04.2 => 2.20-0ubuntu4~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (artful-backports/main) [2.18-0ubuntu6 => 2.20-0ubuntu4~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (zesty-backports/main) [2.18-0ubuntu3~17.04.2 => 2.20-0ubuntu4~17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lxd [source] (zesty-backports) [2.20-0ubuntu4~17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lxd [source] (artful-backports) [2.20-0ubuntu4~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [2.20-0ubuntu4~16.04.1]
<tumbleweed> win 32
<tsimonq2> irssi ftw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.18-0ubuntu3~16.04.2 => 2.20-0ubuntu4~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (zesty-backports/main) [2.18-0ubuntu3~17.04.2 => 2.20-0ubuntu4~17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (artful-backports/main) [2.18-0ubuntu6 => 2.20-0ubuntu4~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (artful-backports) [2.20-0ubuntu4~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [2.20-0ubuntu4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (zesty-backports) [2.20-0ubuntu4~17.04.1]
<stgraber> would be great if someone from the SRU team could take a look at that lxd 2.0.11 upload, it's been sitting in the xenial-proposed queue for a bit now and my understanding is that it's needed to clean some of the kernel updates ADT (on top of including 6 months of LXD bugfixes we'd like to get to our users)
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: calamares-settings-ubuntu (bionic-proposed/primary) [1]
<tsimonq2> xnox: That's the settings package ^^^^^
<LocutusOfBorg> can we please have debhelper migrate? dahdi-linux is regressed in release (dkms build failure due to new kernel?), and kdelibs4support needs fixes during qt transition, not a problem of debhelper itself
<LocutusOfBorg> any AA please ^^
<doko> tsimonq2: you should ask the package owner. but why is it necessary now?
<LocutusOfBorg> because qt
<LocutusOfBorg> it is on my ppa https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa
<LocutusOfBorg> but I don't want to start a new transition, even if it seems necessary
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3045
<LocutusOfBorg> why can't I create a ppa? damn
<LocutusOfBorg> oh doko already did it
<LocutusOfBorg> I was going to try that in silo
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: We just had a datacentre outage, so it may take a little while for things to get back to normal.
<LocutusOfBorg> no cjwatson my problem is that I'm not able to create a ppa
<LocutusOfBorg> I create the ticket, but the ppa doesn't get created
<LocutusOfBorg> and I tried this at least 5 times, there are 5 tickets assigned to me without a ppa
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: Do you not think that a datacentre outage that took out Launchpad might be related to that?
<LocutusOfBorg> (BTW I saw the outage because I can't download ffmpeg anymore) thanks for that
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, yes, it might be related, but I tried 5 times in a timeframe of some months
<cjwatson> Ah, dunno then.
<LocutusOfBorg> I might have been so unlucky if I got all datacenter issues :)
<LocutusOfBorg> but... should the ppa get created automatically?
<cjwatson> I don't recall enough about how bileto works, sorry.  I'd have thought so, though possibly there's some specific action you need to take in bileto to cause that.
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/active?landers=LocutusOfBorg
<LocutusOfBorg> anyway, maybe I'll have some luck if I retry on monday, but since ffmpeg is already uploaded, I will just don't care until next time I need s390x services
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks! good luck with the outage! https://xkcd.com/705/
<LocutusOfBorg> ok deleted all my active tickets
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.2.0-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.2.0-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.2.0-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.2.0-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, the -O2 ffmpeg workardound seems to be not working :(
<doko> yes, looking closer
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.2.0-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:5.2.0-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4:5.2.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4:5.2.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4:5.2.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4:5.2.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4:5.2.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4:5.2.0-2ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, your last ffmpeg upload looks so interesting
<LocutusOfBorg> (btw revert last change seems to be not true http://launchpadlibrarian.net/346252076/ffmpeg_7%3A3.4-2ubuntu1_7%3A3.4-2ubuntu2.diff.gz )
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<tsimonq2> doko: (although probably not needed to say now, what LocutusOfBorg said was true)
<tsimonq2> Anyone around to process calamares-settings-ubuntu? :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (xenial-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu451.15 => 20101020ubuntu451.16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (xenial-proposed) [20101020ubuntu451.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (xenial-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu451.16 => 20101020ubuntu451.17] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (xenial-proposed) [20101020ubuntu451.17]
<doko> it's a pita to give back autopkg tests with additional triggers. is there no way to remember these?
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-19
<tsimonq2> Would it be possible to spin up images for Lubuntu to try out enabling recommends again?
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek: Lubuntu missed a regression, and the root of the cause was that ship-live-share was not being pulled in. This MP fixes that, please merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-cdimage/different-ship-live-names-lubuntu/+merge/333937
<tsimonq2> wxl: That MP we talked about ^^^^^^^^^
<wxl> whhy is it building a separate image????
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sorry?
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's unrelated to my question about reenabling recommends.
<wxl> i guess i'm not grokking what this mmp is doing
<tsimonq2> wxl: So we have two live images, Lubuntu and Lubuntu Next.
<tsimonq2> wxl: The seed is laid out so that we have a couple different ones to accommodate.
<tsimonq2> wxl: We have {ship,desktop,core}-{share,gtk,qt}
<wxl> what's the purpose of share?
<tsimonq2> Common packages which both subflavors (if you will) share.
<tsimonq2> Before the initial code, things weren't being pulled in correctly.
<tsimonq2> But, Lubuntu LXDE needs to pull in the ship-live-gtk and ship-live-share in order to have all the packages needed.
<tsimonq2> Same with Lubuntu Next but with ship-live-qt
<wxl> ok i think i get the plan now
<tsimonq2> What we overlooked when the original MP was merged is that having ship-live-{qt,gtk} didn't pull in share, and share has our LVM and shim and all the packages people have been reporting missing.
<tsimonq2> But yeah.
<wxl> oh jeez
<tsimonq2> That fixes it.
<wxl> well i'm glad you figured that out
<tsimonq2> Credit goes to krytarik for this one. ;)
<wxl> wow nice
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek: Would it be at all possible to, once we confirm for a fact that this MP solves the problems we intend it to solve, do a respin of 17.10 final images, or is that not at all possible?
<doko> updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1732742
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1732742 in Ubuntu "entangled transitions for bionic" [Undecided,New]
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, we need anthy for qt5
<LocutusOfBorg> :/
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm going to upload now
<LocutusOfBorg> please review the merge and accept if you can, I'll do the transition after it is ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anthy [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:0.3-6ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anthy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:0.3-6ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anthy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:0.3-6ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anthy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:0.3-6ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anthy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:0.3-6ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: anthy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:0.3-6ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/auto-anthy.html this the tracker 8 packages needs no-change rebuilds, and 3 of them are already in dep-wait, so 5 rebuilds and it should be done
<LocutusOfBorg> if any AA can approve it ??
<LocutusOfBorg> 6 rebuilds and 2 depwait actually
<xnox> slangasek, even though systemd has migrated; i should still stop using nested KVM with the next upload, right?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: openjdk-10 (bionic-proposed/primary) [10~32-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted anthy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.3-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted anthy [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.3-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted anthy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.3-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjdk-10 [source] (bionic-proposed) [10~32-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted anthy [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.3-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted anthy [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.3-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted anthy [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.3-6ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> Can I get a review on calamares-settings-ubuntu please? :)
<tsimonq2> (it's blocking a project I'm working on)
<doko> tsimonq2: tomorrow, but you could work on that in the meantime ;p https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mpv/0.13-1ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> doko: Part of the transition mess
<tsimonq2> doko: In fact, let me try rebuilding now that your no-change rebuild is published
<tsimonq2> doko: (so yes I had eyes on it ;P)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uim [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.6+gh20161003.0.d63dadd-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openjdk-10 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10~32-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> doko: oh hey, it built ;D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uim [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.6+gh20161003.0.d63dadd-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uim [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.6+gh20161003.0.d63dadd-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uim [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.6+gh20161003.0.d63dadd-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uim [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.6+gh20161003.0.d63dadd-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openjdk-10 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10~32-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openjdk-10 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10~32-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjdk-10 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [10~32-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjdk-10 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [10~32-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjdk-10 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [10~32-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uim [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.8.6+gh20161003.0.d63dadd-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uim [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.8.6+gh20161003.0.d63dadd-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uim [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.8.6+gh20161003.0.d63dadd-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uim [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.8.6+gh20161003.0.d63dadd-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uim [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.8.6+gh20161003.0.d63dadd-8build1]
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (xenial-proposed/universe) [18.06.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 18.06.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-mechanicalsoup (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1 => 0.10.0-1.1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> rbasak: yeah; self-rejected now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected dublin-traceroute [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.4.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6 (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.4.0-17ubuntu1 => 6.5.0-2ubuntu1~18.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.4.0-22ubuntu1 => 6.5.0-2ubuntu1~18.10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6-cross (bionic-proposed/universe) [30ubuntu3 => 30ubuntu3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [28ubuntu3 => 28ubuntu3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6-cross (cosmic-proposed/universe) [30ubuntu4 => 30ubuntu4.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6-cross-ports (cosmic-proposed/universe) [28ubuntu5 => 28ubuntu5.1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> disco lxd autopkgtest containers have no network access
<acheronuk> actually, they even fail to start, timing out
<acheronuk> but trying a normal container shows no network
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shotwell (bionic-proposed/main) [0.28.2-0ubuntu1 => 0.28.4-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> acheronuk: if it happens with a vanilla container I suggest filing a bug with lxd
<Laney> there's a project for the images.linuxcontainers.org images on github somewhere
<xnox> Laney, i require nuasakan assistantce i believe.... is https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/revision/1758 of lp:ubuntu-cdimage in-fact deployed?
<xnox> because e.g. http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu-server/disco/daily-live-20181112.log has no attempts of building s390x things
<xnox> also I wonder if there are any easy ways of running ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd locally
<cjwatson> cdimage@nusakan:/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com$ bzr revno
<cjwatson> 1757
<cjwatson> I've deployed r1758
 * Laney was there too, but looks like he lost that race :-)
<Laney> easy way> not that I know of
<xnox> ah thank you
<xnox> cjwatson, Laney -> can you rekick ubuntu-server-live (SUBPROJECT=live for-product ubuntu-server --live) i believe =/ or soemthing like that?
<cjwatson> will do
<cjwatson> (it's "SUBPROJECT=live for-project ubuntu-server cron.daily-live --live" - you can see it in etc/crontab)
<cjwatson> running
<xnox> yes, that. thank you.
<xnox> also managed to hack things locally to execute cron.daily-live --live via interactive shell; and changed it to use xnox/ livefs build on launchpad.
<xnox> cause i expect things to fail, and hopefully this way i can iterate livecd-rootfs+ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd out of archive.
<acheronuk> Laney: yeah, it does. if I upgrade a cosmic container, all is ok
<xnox> hehe, it even managed to build an iso =)
<xnox> i think it downloaded and extracted d-i to make it `bootable` but it's a start.
<acheronuk> some more rebuilds of 'reverse-depends libmbedtls10' needed to depend on libmbedtls12
<acheronuk> sadly none that I can do
<acheronuk> kopete autotest fail on installing deps is result of that ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.5-1ubuntu4 => 3.6-1ubuntu18.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (xenial-proposed/main) [3.5-1~ubuntu16.04.3 => 3.6-1ubuntu16.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (bionic-proposed/main) [3.5-1ubuntu3.18.04.1 => 3.6-1ubuntu18.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<doko> vorlon, infinity: please have a look at Debian #908931 and see if such a hint is needed as well
<ubot5> Debian bug 908931 in release.debian.org "transition: gnat-8, Ada component of gcc-8" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/908931
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-notifier (bionic-proposed/main) [3.192.1.3 => 3.192.1.4] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<ginggs> doko, infinity: I think I have ocrmypdf fixed for bionic, I'll upload soon if it passes PPA autopkgtests
<tsimonq2> xnox: Is creating a livefs for yourself on Launchpad limited to some ACL you have (that I don't) or is that something I could also do for testing purposes?
<xnox> tsimonq2, i have no idea about acls.
<tsimonq2> xnox: Let me rephrase it then; how did you change things locally and can you view your own livefs from Launchpad? (If so, how?)
<cjwatson> It's somewhat restricted, yes.
<cjwatson> Requires being in https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-livefs-builders
<cjwatson> This is mostly just to avoid it being trivial to produce really large build farm jobs, so I don't mind adding people who'll make sensible use of it
<cjwatson> I'd rather add some appropriate team though
<xnox> well, and one can run ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd without --live flag, such that it doesn't trigger new livefs builds and just downloads things. If one wants to hack on non-squashfs things.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: If I have access to trigger Lubuntu builds already and I need to somewhat quickly iterate on something before throwing it at the archive, it would be good to be able to trigger a quick test ISO locally... It's been a pain point for me because I've found out the hard way that rebuilds are capped at five a day.
<cjwatson> Can you suggest some appropriate team?
<Laney> The live-build part isn't too hard to run locally
<infinity> tsimonq2: Building livefses won't get you an ISO, mind you.
<xnox> horay \o/ ===== Finished =====
<xnox> cjwatson, following error messages, and monkey patching out references to /home/cdimage/ and hacking around to get an unsplit mirror mirrored of the two split-rsync mirrors, and voila. I managed to locally build s390x live iso, and get it to publish fully, in one go.
<cjwatson> Impressive
<xnox> so it all works =) the errors are very verbose and self-explanatory
<xnox> it is annoying that debian-cd insists on having i386+s390x when building s390x things.
<xnox> well, it will be more impressive it if it boot to subiquity now too ;-)
<tsimonq2> infinity: I understand.
<xnox> and one can run ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd locally, without livefs powers in launchpad. if one is ok with downloading-only the prebuilt livefses.
<xnox> (ie. the official ones)
<tsimonq2> My point is that I need a new livefs.
<xnox> and the ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd stuff, does get one the .iso; although unsigned, or selfsigned.
<tsimonq2> (In the case I build ISOs locally.)
<xnox> tsimonq2, you can try to setup and use ubuntu old fashioned.
<xnox> tsimonq2, https://github.com/chrisglass/ubuntu-old-fashioned
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.95ubuntu0.3]
<xnox> tsimonq2, i don't know if that's usable for ubuntu/desktop squashfs building, but it does give a livefs-like builder locally.
 * xnox ponders if ubuntu-cdimage can be extended to have like a multipass exec to create a usable livefs builder....
<tsimonq2> I would rather mirror the infra as closely as possible.
<xnox> well, you don't care to run a full launchpad. but you do want to build livefs and download them.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: appropriate team> ~lubuntu-product-managers
<xnox> there is also this https://github.com/OddBloke/ubuntu-standalone-builder
<tsimonq2> xnox: Exactly, I'd like to use the infra if allowed. :P
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Invitation sent.  A team admin will need to accept it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.78+nmu1ubuntu1.8]
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Accepted, thank you.
<xnox> tsimonq2, then you probably want to find https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+livefs/ubuntu/disco/ubuntu-server-live but appropriate one for you, and create a similar one team owned with the same metadata. There is no UI to create or request builds, one must use api.
<xnox> but one can like edit and delete these via web. Typically you'd just have one per release you care about. and then just request multiple builds inside it for whichever arches you need.
<tsimonq2> Ack, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.0.59ubuntu0.12]
<xnox> it booted to initramfs =) progress
<xnox> cannot mount iso, probably need more kernel modules or kernel config changes....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.93.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.93.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.93.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.8 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ocrmypdf (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.1.2-1ubuntu1 => 6.1.2-1ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.9 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ghostscript (trusty-proposed/main) [9.25~dfsg+1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 => 9.25~dfsg+1-0ubuntu0.14.04.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ghostscript (xenial-proposed/main) [9.25~dfsg+1-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 9.25~dfsg+1-0ubuntu0.16.04.3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mkl-dnn [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17~rc-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> some kind of pile of build failures / dep waits due to libotr-dev being uninstallable (ill-timed partial rebuilds against libmbedtl12).  bctoolbox 0.6.0-2build2 should fix this.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:18.10.11.1 => 1:18.10.11.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.28 => 1:18.04.29] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kmod (cosmic-proposed/main) [25-1ubuntu1.1 => 25-1ubuntu1.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kmod (bionic-proposed/main) [24-1ubuntu3.1 => 24-1ubuntu3.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kmod (xenial-proposed/main) [22-1ubuntu5.1 => 22-1ubuntu5.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kmod [source] (cosmic-proposed) [25-1ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kmod [source] (bionic-proposed) [24-1ubuntu3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kmod [source] (xenial-proposed) [22-1ubuntu5.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coda [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coda [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coda [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coda [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.30.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coda [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coda [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ulfius [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-bsc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-sgsn [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-bsc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-sgsn [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theme-d [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theme-d [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theme-d [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.30.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theme-d [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theme-d [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theme-d [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mkl-dnn [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.17~rc-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theme-d [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theme-d [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theme-d [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theme-d [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theme-d [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theme-d [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coda [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coda [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coda [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coda [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coda [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coda [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ulfius [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.30.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.30.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1:1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1:1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muttrc-mode-el [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.2+git20180915.aa1601a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1:1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1:1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redisearch [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redisearch [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redisearch [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redisearch [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redisearch [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redisearch [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muttrc-mode-el [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2+git20180915.aa1601a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.30.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [63.1-3] (core)
<ginggs> would someone please 'force-badtest dask/0.17.5-2/amd64' ?  it has regressed in release since cloudpickle 0.5.6-1 migrated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [63.1-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [63.1-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [63.1-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [63.1-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [63.1-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu [amd64] (disco-proposed) [63.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu [armhf] (disco-proposed) [63.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [63.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu [arm64] (disco-proposed) [63.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu [s390x] (disco-proposed) [63.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu [i386] (disco-proposed) [63.1-3]
<ginggs> would someone please add r-bioc-biovizbase and r-bioc-cummerbund to yuge_packages ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.30.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.30.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.30.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.30.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.30.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.30.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.30.0+dfsg1+llvm-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-bsc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-bsc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-bsc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-bsc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-bsc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-bsc [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-sgsn [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-sgsn [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmo-sgsn [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-sgsn [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-sgsn [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-sgsn [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-sgsn [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmo-sgsn [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: hvac (bionic-backports/primary) [0.5.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: vaultlocker (bionic-backports/primary) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hvac [source] (bionic-backports) [0.5.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vaultlocker [source] (bionic-backports) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hvac [amd64] (bionic-backports/universe) [0.5.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openldap (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.4.46+dfsg-5ubuntu1 => 2.4.46+dfsg-5ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
<juliank>  sbuild-build-depends-packagekit-dummy : Depends: docbook-utils but it is not going to be installed
<juliank> that's from packagekit build yesterday on ppc64el
<juliank> I'll retry it again now, let's hope it works; otherwise there's some digging to do
<juliank> unless somebody knows what the issue was/is :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openldap (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.45+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 2.4.45+dfsg-1ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
<jbicha> juliank: the issue is ultimately Debian bug 913542
<ubot5> Debian bug 913542 in src:teckit "teckit: Fails to build on Ubuntu's ppc64el (symbols)" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/913542
<juliank> jbicha: ugh
<jbicha> via texlive-bin
<juliank> C++ symbols
<jbicha> I'm not working on that this week so feel free to make a patch if you want packagekit unblocked sooner
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openldap (xenial-proposed/main) [2.4.42+dfsg-2ubuntu3.3 => 2.4.42+dfsg-2ubuntu3.4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openldap (trusty-proposed/main) [2.4.31-1+nmu2ubuntu8.4 => 2.4.31-1+nmu2ubuntu8.5] (ubuntu-server)
<ahasenack> hi, did you guys just forget to send the "disco development is open" email, did I miss it, or are we still in some sort of "soft open" situation?
<juliank> doko: ^
<jbicha> doko: I guess you're going to entangle the ICU transition with postgresql-11. From what I see, postgresql-11 needs to be poromoted to main,
<jbicha> autopkgtests for postgresql-hll & pgagent need sorting & that teckit issue needs to be fixed
<jbicha> & hint update: https://paste.debian.net/1051531/
<oSoMoN> dear SRU team: can someone have a look at libreoffice{,-l10n} 1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 in the bionic upload queue?
<doko> ahasenack: it's waiting for moderation
<ahasenack> doko: funny :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.5ubuntu3 => 1.5ubuntu4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [1.426] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.426] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [1.426] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.426] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [1.426] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [1.426] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (bionic-proposed/partner) [1:20181009.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1:20181113.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20181009.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20181113.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (cosmic-proposed/partner) [1:20181009.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:20181113.1-0ubuntu0.18.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20181009.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20181113.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: totem (bionic-proposed/main) [3.26.0-0ubuntu6 => 3.26.0-0ubuntu6.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<seb128> infinity, vorlon, xnox, could one of you/someone from foundations check the new seed/binary ubuntu-desktop-minimal in the disco/NEW queue, it's for the image build changes we are working on for the desktop installer, would be nice if you could just ack that the approach/naming/etc looks fine to you (and please accept it out of NEW if you think it's ok)
<xnox> seb128, i'm not archive admin, so i can't...
<seb128> xnox, you can't accept, still you might have an opinion on the naming/suggested overlay layers changes to the image
<seb128> xnox, https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/livecd-rootfs/add_multi_layered_squashfses_support/+merge/358490 also :)
<tsimonq2> Did someone say stacked squashfses? :)
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> and a generic method :) so you can take advantage of it as well
<didrocks> we should rename to "stacked", indeed, instead of "layered", nice pick!
<tsimonq2> Ouuuu
<tsimonq2> Sweet!
<teward> um, i'm confused, can someone who understands the releases explain *why* NGINX is triggering a cinder autopkgtest when the tests don't even call in nginx at all?
<teward> (I looked at the failing tests, they're installing Apache, not nginx)
<tsimonq2> I guess it'll be my weekend project to add support into Cala :)
<tsimonq2> teward: rdeps?
<didrocks> tsimonq2: not ready yet, we have a lot of other changes in ubuntu-cdimage & debian-cd… So hold your breath :p
<teward> tsimonq2: i hope not, because cinder autopkgtests failing on nginx means that it won't ever migrate
<didrocks> but as said on the hub, we have a POC bootable image
<teward> tsimonq2: and that's a problem because it doesn't *use* nginx in the tests
<tsimonq2> didrocks: Doesn't mean I can't figure out my end of it so it all falls into place. ;)
<teward> so either the cinder tests need to change or something else
<didrocks> sure
<tsimonq2> teward: Then you might want to ask your favorite victim^Mrelease team member for a badtest.
<tsimonq2> :P
<teward> tsimonq2: that'd break the apache tests then
<teward> because Apache autopkgtests are relevant too
<teward> it'd also affect at least a hadful of other autopkgtests
<teward> at least 8 actually
<teward> nginx included in that number
<teward> tsimonq2: nothing in rdepends seems to suggest an nginx dependency
<teward> anyone on the release team able to take a peek and glean some extra insights here?
<teward> tsimonq2: the failing autopkgtest will also block a security update to disco :p
<teward> so I mean, that's the only reason it's on my radar just now
<teward> cc mdeslaur because relevant to what i referenced in -hardened earlier
<tsimonq2> didrocks: So if I understand this right, it's layered with desktop-minimal and then desktop on top?
<didrocks> tsimonq2: correct
<tsimonq2> Out of curiosity, why not do desktop and desktop-full to keep backwards-compatibility?
<didrocks> desktop is still the "full"
<didrocks> so, it's backwards-compatible
<tsimonq2> Oh, I understand now.
<tsimonq2> Cool, good work. :)
<didrocks> thx
<teward> vorlon: if you're not busy can you take a peek at cinder and determine if we can badtest that for nginx, or even see *why* its tests are being called for nginx at all?
<teward> because it's blocking the hiredis no-change rebuild and likely going to block the recent 1.15.6 security updated version that i just uploaded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simplestreams [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.1.0-17-g693795b-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<bdmurray> rbalint: Are the u-u tasks on bug 1726803 unnecessary or something else?
<ubot5> bug 1726803 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Bionic) "unattended-upgrades + nvidia stack upgrade == dkms fail (package shim-signed 1.32~16.04.1+0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726803
<rbalint> bdmurray, yes, the u-u parts are not needed
<rbalint> bdmurray, i'd like to have a generic solution that would prevent installing packages when the installation would predictably fail
<bdmurray> rbalint: Okay, could you update the bug statuses to reflect that?
<rbalint> bdmurray, sure, doing it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20181113.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:20181113.1-0ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20181113.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20181113.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<rbalint> bdmurray, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linphone [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linphone [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-3] (no packageset)
<rbalint> bdmurray, is it ok if I just include LP: #1702793 for the xenial sru in .changes' Closes: (which complete changelog of course) instead of picking the set of bugs to be verified with the sru?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1702793 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "Full backport SRU for unattended-upgrades" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702793
<bdmurray> rbalint: If you are going to list out the bugs in description why not in the changelog?
<bdmurray> rbalint: Thinking about it more I'd prefer the individual bugs were referenced. I wouldn't consider this a micro release update of a package.
<rbalint> bdmurray, they would be in the changelog, just not in the .changes Closes: tag to avoid triggering them all on lp
<bdmurray> rbalint: having them in Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed is what drives the SRU tools though.
<rbalint> bdmurray, would you like to have all bugs triggered, subset of bugs triggered or 1 bug triggered?
<bdmurray> rbalint: All unless you have a convincing argument about not triggering them.
<rbalint> bdmurray, there are too many of them and not all of them are formatted for sru
<xnox> didrocks, tsimonq2 - technically it's multilower ;-)
<bdmurray> rbalint: I'm not very convinced but maybe some other SRU team members will be.
<xnox> teward, re:nginx autopkgtests -> http-server `provider` which clearly doesn't work right.
<xnox> teward, it is known that we trigger for all providers, rather than explicit ones.....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gvfs (bionic-proposed/main) [1.36.1-0ubuntu1.1 => 1.36.1-0ubuntu1.2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simplestreams [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-17-g693795b-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-meta [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.426]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-meta [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.426]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-meta [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.426]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-meta [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.426]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-meta [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.426]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-meta [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.426]
<infinity> teward: It depends on 'httpd', anything that provides that will trigger rdep tests (perhaps pointlessly, if the test itself only installs and tests apache, but if so, the tests should be broadened, not ignored ;P)
<teward> hmm
<teward> infinity: xnox: it'd be great if we could figure out a way around that then, or if someone could go digging into cinder who is more familiar with it.  Blocking a security update is never a good thing, and it *looks* like something else changed that caused it to start failing several days ago (but not nginx)
<infinity> teward: Now, cinder is pretty clearly broken, and we can and should do something about that, but not every failing test is worth a wall of text in panic either. ;)
<teward> infinity: true.
<teward> i'm more concerned about HTTP/2 safety in nginx :p
<infinity> teward: Do you genuinely think people are running production servers on disco?
<teward> but i also was unaware of the autopkgtest triggers.
<xnox> teward, explain how is a security vulnerability blocked?
<teward> infinity: no, but that's not the only concern
<teward> xnox: 1.15.6 contains the security fixes that the Security team released to {OtherSupportedReleases}
<xnox> teward, then explain what is your concern.
<teward> xnox: "Why is it pulled in"
<xnox> teward, and. disco is not a supported release.
<infinity> teward: Because it's an httpd.
<teward> xnox: as i said, you explained why it's pulled in as did infinity
<xnox> teward, it's pulled in because it depends on httpd as we have explained multiple times to you now.
<teward> ...
<xnox> teward, right, so what's the rush? it's not blocking anything.
<infinity> Anyhow, don't worry about it.  coreycb is on the case with cinder.
<xnox> teward, and we cannot release disco with neither nginx or cinder broken =) and no, it's not time critical to fix this.
<teward> infinity: ack
<xnox> teward, and to be fair we care about unbreaking cinder a lot more, as that's blocking python3.6 removal.
<teward> got it.
<infinity> And, in future, if you see things rdep triggering nginx that only test apache, you should suggest those tests expand to test anything that provides httpd.  :P
<infinity> Cause, really, that Provides is meaningless if we don't know that packages using it actually work.
<teward> infinity: ack.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librda [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> infinity, well, it is meaningful as all of them serve /var/www/html by default. but in this case, that's not what is served/tested.
<infinity> xnox: It's only vaguely meaningful even in the static content case. :P
<Laney> We could arguably have figured out that a concrete httpd implementation was being required here, and not triggered nginx
<infinity> xnox: If *nothing* tests nginx, we wouldn't even know that case worked.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biometric-authentication [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.9.56-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-process-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-nginx-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> hehe
<infinity> Laney: Intersection of rdeps and test deps?  Maybe.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: segemehl [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> And do the opposite thing if there's no specific one required
<Laney> And get me a pony
<infinity> Laney: But honestly, I'll stand by my assertion that if your package has a depends on a virtual (httpd, m-t-a, etc), it's on you to test it works with many variants, so the bug is cinder's, not autopkgtest.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slinkwatch [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-biometric-auth [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termrec [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biometric-authentication [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.56-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librda [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biometric-authentication [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.56-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> And maybe testing every httpd is a recipe for disaster, but back with apache1.3 and apache2 were equally popular, we'd have wanted to test both, and these days, apache2 and nginx are basically in that boat.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lightvalue [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> I think that would be good, but we'd maybe want to support exploding virtuals out into multiple test runs then to make it happen automatically.
<Laney> Assuming they have a sane common interface
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librda [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-process-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-nginx-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librda [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: segemehl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-nginx-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termrec [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mypager [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: segemehl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pygalmesh [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> i think in this case there is no sane common interface
<infinity> Laney: I'm sort of arguing the inverse of that.  I want the popular-and-known-useful variants tested, which is far from "all of them".
<xnox> cause cinder wants to like mod_wsgi / mod_python or some such
<xnox> and all of that is unique in the way its configured for ngnix/apache2/lighttpd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-process-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-biometric-auth [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slinkwatch [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-biometric-auth [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> and that should just write special tests for each.
<infinity> Like, if I was testing MTAs, ssmtp wouldn't be on the list, though it technically provides a bare minimum /usr/sbin/sendmail that kinda works.
<infinity> Well, I might for simple client stuff, but not something that grubs around and expects sendmail.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: argparse-manpage [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syncthing-gtk [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-nginx-exporter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termrec [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> If it satisfies the dependencies it's valid to at least test it
<Laney> OK OK, we'd probably want per-test regression tracking too then
<infinity> Yeah, that.
<Laney> </pony>
<infinity> If we had per-test granularity, testing all virtuals would always be the right thing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biometric-authentication [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.56-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slinkwatch [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: segemehl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-biometric-manager [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slinkwatch [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termrec [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> One could also argue that if you expect very specific sendmail features not specified in the Policy definition of mail-transport-agent, what you really wanted was "Depends: exim4 | postfix | sendmail", not "Depends: mail-transport-agent", but I'm not sure I want autopkgtest to be the one to tell me that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json4s [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spullara-cli-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.3~git20170531-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pygalmesh [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-biometric-auth [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librda [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pygalmesh [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librda [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pygalmesh [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-nginx-exporter [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-process-exporter [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biometric-authentication [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.56-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-process-exporter [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-nginx-exporter [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: segemehl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biometric-authentication [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.56-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slinkwatch [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: segemehl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slinkwatch [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termrec [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termrec [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-biometric-auth [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-biometric-auth [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-biometric-manager [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pygalmesh [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted argparse-manpage [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biometric-authentication [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.56-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biometric-authentication [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.56-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biometric-authentication [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.56-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biometric-authentication [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.56-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biometric-authentication [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.56-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biometric-authentication [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9.56-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json4s [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librda [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librda [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librda [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lightvalue [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-nginx-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-nginx-exporter [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-nginx-exporter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted segemehl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted segemehl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted segemehl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librda [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librda [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-nginx-exporter [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-nginx-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted segemehl [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librda [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-nginx-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted segemehl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mypager [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fetchmail (cosmic-proposed/main) [6.3.26-3build1 => 6.3.26-3ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted segemehl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slinkwatch [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slinkwatch [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slinkwatch [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spullara-cli-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.3~git20170531-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slinkwatch [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slinkwatch [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slinkwatch [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syncthing-gtk [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termrec [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termrec [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termrec [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-biometric-auth [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-biometric-auth [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-biometric-auth [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termrec [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termrec [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-biometric-auth [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termrec [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-biometric-auth [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-biometric-auth [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pygalmesh [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-discover [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.13.5-1ubuntu6.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:18.0.1-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:17.0.6-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pygalmesh [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pygalmesh [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pygalmesh [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pygalmesh [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pygalmesh [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pygalmesh [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openldap [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.4.46+dfsg-5ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openldap [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.45+dfsg-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openldap [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.4.42+dfsg-2ubuntu3.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openldap [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.4.31-1+nmu2ubuntu8.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fetchmail [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.3.26-3ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.6 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shotwell [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.28.4-0ubuntu1]
<rbalint> bdmurray, please reject the cosmic u-u upload, i drop the fix for LP: #783170
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 783170 in Google Docs Fs "update package to natty" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783170
<rbalint> bdmurray, please reject the cosmic u-u upload, i drop the fix for LP: #1783170
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1783170 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "package unattended-upgrades 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.4 failed to install/upgrade: installed unattended-upgrades package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 128" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783170
<bdmurray> rbalint: okay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unattended-upgrades [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted samba [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.5ubuntu3 => 1.5ubuntu4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted packagekit [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.9-1ubuntu2.18.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-software [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted totem [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.0-0ubuntu6.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-keyring [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2018.09.18.1~18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gvfs (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.38.0-2ubuntu2 => 1.38.1-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gvfs (bionic-proposed/main) [1.36.1-0ubuntu1.1 => 1.36.1-0ubuntu1.2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gvfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.36.1-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gvfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.36.1-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gvfs (bionic-proposed/main) [1.36.1-0ubuntu1.1 => 1.36.1-0ubuntu1.2] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ocrmypdf [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.1.2-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ghostscript [source] (xenial-proposed) [9.25~dfsg+1-0ubuntu0.16.04.3]
<rbalint> bdmurray, thanks, reuploaded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jawn [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> jibel: I think I heard recently that you have tests running that use autopilot; is that correct? because LP: #1698979 and it's now a transition blocker in disco
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1698979 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "ftbfs with python 3.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1698979
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sbt-test-interface [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcin (cosmic-proposed/universe) [2.8.6+dfsg2-1build1 => 2.8.6+dfsg2-1build2] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfm-qt (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.1-5ubuntu7 => 0.13.1-5ubuntu8] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libqtxdg (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2ubuntu3 => 3.2.0-2ubuntu4] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxqt-qtplugin (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-0ubuntu5 => 0.13.0-0ubuntu6] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maliit-framework (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.99.1+git20151118+62bd54b-0ubuntu19 => 0.99.1+git20151118+62bd54b-0ubuntu20] (ubuntu-qt-packages)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hime (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.10+git20170427+dfsg1-3build1 => 0.9.10+git20170427+dfsg1-3build2] (input-methods)
<tsimonq2> SERIOUSLY.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pythonqt (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.2-10 => 3.2-10build2] (lubuntu)
 * tsimonq2 kicks yadm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtstyleplugins-src (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-2ubuntu2 => 5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-2ubuntu3] (qt5, ubuntu-budgie, ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telegram-desktop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1 => 1.4.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: texmaker (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.2-2build1 => 5.0.2-2build2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> All of that should have gone to Disco.
<tsimonq2> Baaah.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uim (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.8-3 => 1:1.8.8-3build1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> vorlon, rbasak, bdmurray: Anyone feeling reject happy? ^
<vorlon> done
<tsimonq2> Thank you.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcin [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.8.6+dfsg2-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libfm-qt [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.13.1-5ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lxqt-qtplugin [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.13.0-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pythonqt [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.2-10build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected telegram-desktop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.4.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected uim [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.8.8-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected hime [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.10+git20170427+dfsg1-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maliit-framework [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.99.1+git20151118+62bd54b-0ubuntu20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected texmaker [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.2-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libqtxdg [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.2.0-2ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected qtstyleplugins-src [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-2ubuntu3]
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jawn [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sbt-test-interface [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0+repack-1]
<vorlon> doko: icu and protobuf transitions entangled too
<doko> yes, seen that
<doko> and icu doesn't look well despite the analysis of the debian maintainer
<teward> doko: any chance the python 3.6 -> 3.7 transition has exploded calamares?  wxl indicated that something within calamares was still looking for the python 3.6 .so files.
<teward> (I was doing some digging in other things, it showed up on my list of things to inquire about, you TIL)
<wxl> see -devel logs
<teward> and earlier xnox provided me some insights into the Python 3.6->3.7 hell that was unleashed by the transition
<teward> wxl: error none available, pastebin them for me :P
 * wxl facepalms
<teward> wxl: my bouncer decided to do a derp so I don't have scrollback
<teward> i'll go hunting for logs
<wxl> yes you do
<teward> wxl: not here at least
 * teward doesn't have a scrollback queue after a connection flakes
<wxl> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/11/13/%23ubuntu-devel.html
<wxl> yes you do :)\
<teward> *drags wxl into dependency hell for other reasons*
<doko> teward: not according to the build log and the dependencies. it picked up 3.7
<teward> doko: yeah that's what local sbuild suggested, too.
<teward> but wxl's tests suggested otherwise heh
<teward> *shrugs*
<wxl> all i'm seeing is it fail to start because it's looking for the 3.6 libboost-python
<teward> maybe it's Boost related?
<wxl> like maybe the loading of a boost library somehow is calling a 3.6-dependent version? that seems.. unlikely
<doko> vorlon, infinity: tell me something that doesn't entangle with icu :-(
<mwhudson> need to find the binary that has DT_NEEDED on the 3.6 so
<vorlon> doko: "everything that was allowed to migrate before icu was uploaded"?
<vorlon> doko: also, cfitsio
<doko> well, if it would have been allowed, why didn't it migrate?
<vorlon> which may just be entangled with its own bugginess
<doko> always nice to see packages not merged for a year or so ...
<mwhudson> seems to be libcalamares.so.3.2.2
<vorlon> qtbase5-dev/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: libvulkan-dev
<vorlon> uuuhm?
<tsimonq2> Oh yeah.
<tsimonq2> vorlon: For now I'll revert that, but long term a Vulkan MIR would be cool.
<mwhudson> wxl: i think calamares just needs a rebuild against a newer libboost-python1.67-dev
<wxl> looking at the build logs of calamares
<tsimonq2> vorlon: (That's following Debian.)
<mwhudson> wxl: it built against libboost-python1.67-dev 1.67.0-7
<mwhudson> in which libboost_python3 is a symlink to libboost_python36
<tsimonq2> Doing.
<mwhudson> current devel has libboost-python1.67-dev 1.67.0-10
<wxl> oh!
<mwhudson> wxl: it built against libboost-python1.67-dev 1.67.0-10
<mwhudson> er
<wxl> i know what you mean :)
<mwhudson> ignore that last line
<vorlon> tsimonq2: no, don't
<mwhudson> in which libboost_python3 is a symlink to libboost_python37
<tsimonq2> Cancelled.
<tsimonq2> vorlon: er, rebuild or MIR?
<tsimonq2> (Cancelled the former just in case.)
<vorlon> bdmurray, gaughen: ^^ it is expedient for us to drop the Qt stack out of main sooner rather than later
<wxl> @tsimonq2: wanna NCR cala then? (mwhudson fixed it for you otherwise) :)
<tsimonq2> vorlon: ohh, vulkan... continuing with the no-change rebuild then...
<tsimonq2> :)
<vorlon> tsimonq2: no
<mwhudson> something somewhere is busted in all this that you can get the failed to find libs at runtime rather than have dpkg complain at you
<wxl> i was mistakenly looking at libboost-python the depend rather than the build-depend
<tsimonq2> vorlon: You're being ambiguous ;)
<vorlon> tsimonq2: don't revert
<tsimonq2> vorlon: ack
<wxl> mwhudson: something somewhere in boost you mean?
<vorlon> tsimonq2: I'm going to demote these packages to get them to go through; that's going to give us a component-mismatch on a recommends, which it'll be up to the Desktop Team to sort out
<mwhudson> wxl: i guess?
<wxl> :)
<tsimonq2> vorlon: Understood.
<mwhudson> and well, definitely not calamares
<wxl> mwhudson: well, at the very least it shouldn't be calamares
<mwhudson> wxl: jinx!
<wxl> :)
<mwhudson> i need lunch
<mwhudson> biab
<wxl> you owe me a coke :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.9]
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/3.2.2-0ubuntu3
<tsimonq2> *grabs coke*
<wxl> thx
<tsimonq2>  sbuild-build-depends-calamares-dummy : Depends: libpythonqt-qt5-python3-dev but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2>                                         Depends: libpythonqt-qtall-qt5-python3-dev but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2> yuuup
<tsimonq2> It's gonna be a bit. :)
<wxl> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh
<tsimonq2> Shush, you :)
<wxl> hey you're the one that brought up this whole subject :)
<doko> tsimonq2: could you have a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebengine-opensource-src/5.11.2+dfsg-2build1/+build/15658039 ?
<tsimonq2> doko: Looking.
<doko> other archs are still building
<tsimonq2> doko: Might be this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebengine-opensource-src/5.11.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4
<tsimonq2> er
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> /usr/bin/ld: warning: libicui18n.so.60, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/8/../../../i386-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so, may conflict with libicui18n.so.63
<tsimonq2> /usr/bin/ld: warning: libicuuc.so.60, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/8/../../../i386-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so, may conflict with libicuuc.so.63
<tsimonq2> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<tsimonq2> wat
<vorlon> sounds like qtwebengine-opensource-src needs to be rebuilt strictly after qtbase-opensource-src
<tsimonq2> right
<vorlon> which it can be now on !i386
<tsimonq2> I concur.
<doko> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.svg doesn't look too well either
<vorlon> pff who's the knob that hard-coded a dependency on libtirpc1 in nfs-utils debian/control instead of using shlibs.local? oh it was me
<vorlon> doko: the python-markdown tree could be pruned if libgirepository1.0-dev was fixed not to pull it in; doesn't seem particularly relevant to the reason we use that binary package (dh_girepository)
<vorlon> doko: sorry, "that binary package" == "gobject-introspection"
<vorlon> and protobuf appears to break something wrt python bindings; caffe and ola fail their tests the same way
<vorlon> ah; requires python-protobuf from the matching version of protobuf, but has no versioned dependency that says this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sbt-launcher-interface [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> would someone please 'force-badtest dask/0.17.5-2/amd64' ?  it has regressed in release since cloudpickle 0.5.6-1 migrated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sbt-launcher-interface [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
<doko> component_mismatches isn't update since about six hours ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.13.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-oslo.upgradecheck (disco-proposed/primary) [0.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-oslo.upgradecheck [source] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.13.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.13.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.13.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.13.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-oslo.upgradecheck [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-oslo.upgradecheck [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1032.33] (kernel)
<rbalint> rbasak, if you have some time could you please take a look at u-u in unapproved?
<rbalint> (bb and cc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1032.33]
<rbasak> rbalint: I'll see, but looks like that's going to take a long time to review :-/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1032.33~14.04.2] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.15.0-1032.33~14.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1032.33~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1032.33~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.5-1ubuntu4 => 3.6-1ubuntu0.18.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (bionic-proposed/main) [3.5-1ubuntu3.18.04.1 => 3.6-1ubuntu0.18.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (xenial-proposed/main) [3.5-1~ubuntu16.04.3 => 3.6-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<slashd> bdmurray, rbasak or any SRU vanguard, I mis-understood bdmurray's message on bug 1775195, and assumed he rejected the upload, but in fact, he didn't. I have re-upload a fixed version of sosreport ^ in the upload queues for X,B,C and then realized there is 2 sosreport in each. Can you reject the uploads of "2018-11-12", and keep the today's ones ? thanks in advance and sorry for the inconvenient.
<ubot5> bug 1775195 in sosreport (Ubuntu Cosmic) "[sync][sru]sosreport v3.6" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1775195
<bdmurray> slashd: I can do that
<slashd> bdmurray, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sosreport [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sosreport [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sosreport [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyftpdlib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scala-pickling [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.10.1+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sbt-template-resolver [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scopt [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [3.5.0+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sbt-template-resolver [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scopt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.5.0+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-process-exporter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-process-exporter [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyftpdlib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-biometric-manager [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-process-exporter [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scala-pickling [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.10.1+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-process-exporter [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-biometric-manager [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linphone [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.12.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-process-exporter [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linphone [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.12.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ghostscript [source] (trusty-proposed) [9.25~dfsg+1-0ubuntu0.14.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.6.5-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<doko> Package: glance-api
<doko> Depends: python-glance (= 2:18.0.0~b1~git20181108.97dac0f3-0ubuntu1) | python3-glance (= 2:18.0.0~b1~git20181108.97dac0f3-0ubuntu1)
<doko> python-glance is in main, but britney complains about
<doko> glance-api/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: python3-glance (= 2:18.0.0~b1~git2018111404.d2e62d43-0ubuntu1)
<doko> Not considered
<doko> which is in universe. why?
<doko> anyway, now promoted
<cjwatson> doko: exactly because britney is aware of permitted inter-component dependencies
<cjwatson> oh, you mean the alternative
<cjwatson> that seems a little odd, not sure why
<doko> yes, the alternative was in universe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopanocore [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [8.6.5-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stress-ng (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.09.25-1 => 0.09.25-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stress-ng (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.09.42-1 => 0.09.42-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [amd64] (disco-proposed) [8.6.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kopanocore [amd64] (disco-proposed) [8.6.5-1ubuntu2]
<infinity> doko: python-glance was dropped in proposed, only python3-glance remains.
<infinity> doko: Which explains britney's concern there.
<doko> ahh, ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (xenial-proposed/main) [0.90ubuntu0.9 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.0] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-40.43] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-40.43] (core, kernel)
<doko> vorlon: added python-markdown-doc to extra-excludes now to get it out of component mismatches
<vorlon> oh, was it docs-only? ok
<vorlon> cfitsio and icu transitions also entangled via qt, well then
<vorlon> anyone here have insight into the libreoffice test failures and how to unstick them? I don't want to throw a bunch of those back at the wall for obvious reasons, but they're blocking both icu and qt
<teward> vorlon: qt, icu, and python all have such heavy integration migrations of them break everything >.>
<doko> jbicha: mozc still pulls in qt* into main
<vorlon> doko: as discussed on #ubuntu-devel, seb128 will be following up on that demotion
<doko> well, python and perl are done, but I'm only down to three ftbfs with icu: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/icu.html
<doko> and postgresql-11 is involved as well of course
<vorlon> plus 12 other libraries
<doko> r-cran-stringi, mozjs60, nodejs
<vorlon> nodejs> nuke it, no problem
<vorlon> s390x-specific?  maybe xnox needs something to do
<xnox> hm
<doko> pinged desktop about mozjs
<xnox> nodejs s390x i see
<xnox> vorlon, i've seen not ok 560 parallel/test-fs-realpath-pipe fail in disco, on all releases. locally and in a ppa.
<xnox> e.g. https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+archive/ubuntu/nonvirt/+packages?field.name_filter=nodejs&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=disco
<xnox> vorlon, i guess you don't want me to start nodejs v10 transition out of the blue
<vorlon> xnox: I will revert it instantly if you do
<vorlon> so feel free ;)
<doko> still in debian new ;p
<vorlon> in fact, maybe we should turn off autosyncs for a bit right now
<doko> +1
* vorlon changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.1, Cosmic 18.10 | Archive: Open; autosyncs disabled | Disco Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis.
<infinity> doko: That r-cran-stringi failure on s390x is pretty suspicious.
<infinity> ppc64el:
<infinity> checking whether we may compile src/icu61/common/putil.cpp... yes
<infinity> checking whether we can fetch icudt... icudt already downloaded
<infinity> s390x:
<infinity> checking whether we may compile src/icu61/common/putil.cpp... yes
<infinity> checking whether we can fetch icudt... downloading the ICU data library (icudt)
<xnox> *** The available ICU4C cannot be used
<infinity> (And then it obviously explodes because it can't download)
<infinity> xnox: That's the same on all arches.
<xnox> hm
<infinity> xnox: Though that's also different from building against the previous ICU.
<infinity> checking for ICU4C >= 52... yes
<xnox> ./src/icu61/data/icudt61l.zip
<xnox> it has a predownloaded copy of icudt for little endian.
<xnox> and seems to use that everywhere, instead of using the system icu63....
<xnox> and it doesn't have a big one predownloaded in the package.
<infinity> Ahh, gross.
<infinity> We don't want that at all.
<xnox> *** The available ICU4C cannot be used is imho bad....
<infinity> Should probably be built with --disable-icu-bundle to force not using the bundled one on rebuilds.
<xnox> so need to run this and check the bugs in their conftest
<infinity> Hrm, it uses pkg-config.  Did we lose the pkg-config file again?
<xnox> checking with pkg-config for the system ICU4C... 63.1
<xnox> no that was fine
<xnox> U_CHARSET_IS_UTF8==0... no is where it bombs then?
<xnox> The available ICU4C cannot be used is like the same string mentioned multiple times
<infinity> It bombs on a complile test.
<infinity> Which looks pretty simple.
<jbicha> infinity: could you update the hints? https://paste.debian.net/1051531
<jbicha> pgagent's autopkgtests are still a problem though
<ginggs> xnox, infinity: see #913626
<xnox> omg
<xnox> whatever.
<acheronuk> klinkstatus FTBFS with rebuild against libtidy5deb1 so I think we can go ahead with removing from disco LP: #1757699
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1757699 in klinkstatus (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757699
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1027.32] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<vorlon> jamespage, coreycb: it would appear that rabbitmq-server 3.7.8-4 in disco-proposed is entirely failing to start on install, causing all autopkgtests for its revdeps to fail and blocking an erlang transition
<coreycb> vorlon: ok we'll take a look
<vorlon> doko: fwiw I think you've triggered reruns of libreoffice autopkgtests that were already in the queue (for icu)
<doko> mehh, doesn't matter as long as launchpad isn't stable long enough to build qtwebengine-opensource-src on armhf. it's restarted again
<vorlon> doko: it matters that it's wasting runner time on our slowest archs for a 3h+ test...
<doko> is http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libr/libreoffice/disco/s390x given back too?
<vorlon> doko: yes, your test was a duplicate of rik's that was already running
<vorlon> (and passed)
<doko> ugh, libproxy again depends on libmozjs-52-0, which is in universe?
<doko> now time for pcre2 in main? libpam-mount depends on libpcre2-8-0
<doko> no, demote libproxy1-plugin-mozjs
<jbicha> doko: that libproxy binary package can be demoted to universe but I suggested that Debian remove that binary package anyway in Debian bug 912940
<ubot5> Debian bug 912940 in libproxy1-plugin-mozjs "libproxy1-plugin-mozjs: Depends on mozjs52 which is unmaintained upstream" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/912940
<jbicha> if you're doing demotions, please demote libblockdev-vdo-dev libblockdev-vdo2 udisks2-bcache udisks2-vdo udisks2-zram
<jbicha> so that udisks2 can migrate
<jbicha> if you're open to pcre2 going in to main, I guess we just have to convince Jamie now. See his recent-ish comment on bug 1636666
<ubot5> bug 1636666 in pcre2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] pcre2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636666
<jbicha> php7.3 is a big motivator for pcre2
<teward> jbicha: can you provide some insights on why nginx is blocked by exim4?  Is it because exim tests on httpd or something?  (I ask because if nginx can't build on pcre2 you'd still need pcre3 in main if it's a build blocker/dependency)
<teward> (I'm a little unclear how it's blocked)
<jbicha> sadly, pcre3 is going to be around in main for a while, see bug 1792544
<ubot5> bug 1792544 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu) "demotion of pcre3 (8.x) a.k.a pcre (without the 3) in favor of pcre2 (10.x)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792544
<teward> jbicha: right, but i'm looking at comment 33 from jdstrand -1'ing the inclusion of both
<teward> so unless something's changed?
<jbicha> it's being more uncomfortable to try to keep pcre2 out of main
<jbicha> when it was only vte/gnome-terminal/gnome-builder, it wasn't causing many people pain, but php…
<teward> ack.
<doko> isn't the new php only supporting that?
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-15
<vorlon> jbicha: I don't see anything in that bug log that explains to me that pcre3 "is going to be around for a while".  Because some subset of those packages are not yet ported / portable?  which ones?
<jbicha> the list of incompletes in 1792544 is too long and no one is working on several of them (glib for instance)
<infinity> No one's porting glib to pcre2?  That seems like quite the oversight.
<doko> infinity: there's an analysis at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=913626
<ubot5> Debian bug 913626 in src:r-cran-stringi "r-cran-stringi: FTBFS on big-endian against new ICU" [Serious,Open]
<infinity> doko: Yeah, I was pointed at that.  I really dislike upstream's "we don't like the way new ICU builds, so we insist on using the vendored library" position, but it's in universe, so whatever.  The only fix we need right now, I guess, is the big-endian blob being included in the source.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.21+really2.2.20-0ubuntu3 => 2.2.32-0ubuntu1~18.10.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (bionic-proposed/main) [2.2.21+really2.2.20-0ubuntu3 => 2.2.32-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (xenial-proposed/main) [2.2.21+really2.2.20-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 2.2.32-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (trusty-proposed/main) [2.2.21+really2.2.20-0ubuntu1~14.04.1 => 2.2.32-0ubuntu1~14.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<infinity> doko: That s390x nodejs test wasn't "flaky", it was pointing at a regression in libuv1.
<vorlon> infinity: so we should roll back the nodejs package in -proposed and cancel the tests?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1027.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-40.43]
<vorlon> well, I guess you've rolled forward; and there's no reason to prefer 0ubuntu3 to 0ubuntu5 since it also didn't get previous tests due to the build failure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-12.13] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-12.13] (core, kernel)
 * mwhudson blinks at all the cinder autopkgtest failures
<jamespage> vorlon, coreycb: the minimum version spec on erlang depends for rmq is foobar - its broken with 20.x, OK with 21.x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-12.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-12.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [0.71.0-0ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.71.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-40.43]
<xnox> infinity, do i want to know what libuv1 is?
<xnox> infinity, re: big endian r-cran-stringi... do you want me to build 61 icu the way upstream wants it, and bundle the right .zip?
 * xnox checks if i can download that off somewhere
<ginggs> xnox: i've switched r-cran-stringi to build with bundled icu55 on s390x
<ginggs> it passes autopkgtests, was just about to upload
<xnox> ginggs, why icu55, and not icu61? they bundle icu61 too
<ginggs> i found the big-endian data for icu55, but not icu61
<xnox> ginggs, cause on other arches it ends up using icu4c bundled icu61.
<xnox> ginggs, hmmmm. ok. but i'd rather rebuild icu61 data for big endian.
<xnox> ginggs, go ahead with your upload. will upgrade to icu61 if i manage to get it done.
<ginggs> xnox: ack
<ginggs> xnox: if you do find/generate an icudt61b.dat, you can send it to me and i'll upload
<jamespage> hi - could the NEW hvac packages for bionic-backports be accepted please :-)
<coreycb> mwhudson: i think cinder autopkgtests should be fixed with the latest upload
<coreycb> ah, looks like all the dependency uploads yesterday ran the old version's tests
<xnox> ginggs, well i compiled icudt61b.dat locally, by rebuilding icu 61, with unicode bit thing disabled, with icudata file exported as .dat file.
<ginggs> xnox: i see it on github thanks!
<doko> demote the new poppler qt binary packages
<doko> demoted even
<jbicha> doko: could you demote the extra udisk2 and libblockdev packages in -proposed too?
<doko> demoted the two new udisks binaries
<doko> and libblockdev-vdo2
<vorlon> jamespage: so updating rabbitmq-server to have a versioned dep will fix it?
<jbicha> thanks
<vorlon> seb128: we have massive entangled transitions right now; I'm reverting your poppler upload out of disco-proposed, it can come back once the rest of the knot is through
<seb128> vorlon, *shrug*
<doko> seb128: you could help by addressing the two new texlive-bin deps
<seb128> vorlon, I'm going to state again what I wrote in my emails, it would be good to have shared knowledges of what's going on and wht we are expected to be able to do/not do, out of doing work and being told for doing it
<seb128> doko, what texlive-bin deps? and not this week sorry
<doko> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/teckit/+bug/1803230 (mentioned on -desktop two days ago as well)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1803230 in xxhash (Ubuntu) "[MIR] teckit & xxhash, new rdeps of texlive-bin" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> doko, k, well I have a look next week if I reach that part of my todo
<seb128> I was probably not on IRC when you asked on -desktop
<rbasak> I'm going to be syncing mysql-5.7 soon, which will be the first rebuild of it in Disco. Would you prefer me to wait?
<doko> rbasak: if it doesn't start a new transition, that looks ok
<rbasak> No new transition. OK, thanks.
<rbasak> (MySQL 8.0 will bring a transition but we're not quite ready to upload that yet; we are planning it this cycle though)
<jbicha> rbasak: could one of you look into the pgagent autopkgtest failures? it's holding up the postgresql-11 transition which is entangled with icu & everything
<rbasak> jbicha: ack
<jbicha> rbasak: oh I guess postgresql is not entangled with icu
<vorlon> it is
<vorlon> indirectly
<vorlon> IIRC
<jbicha> rbasak: never mind pgagent. It looks like I need to rebuild it so let's see if that fixes the autopkgtests
<rbasak> OK
 * rbasak stops looking
<vorlon> jbicha: mythtv appears to need sourceful updates for the new libx264 (entangled in the big transition right now). Any ideas?
<jbicha> vorlon: um, maybe we could find ricotz and ask him about x264?
<jbicha> vorlon: should we delete https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/tree/supported-kiosk ?
<vorlon> jbicha: it's still used to anchor the mir stack in main, which is supported by the Security Team, for kiosks
<vorlon> jbicha: is it triggering unwanted MIRs?
<jbicha> vorlon: oh I see, libmiral-dev is still in Ubuntu. Can I delete the other 2 lines since they don't exist?
<jbicha> it's not triggering anything but it shows up when I grep for Qt stuff
<vorlon> sure
<vorlon> it is generally the case that no-longer-existent binary packages can be dropped from seeds
<xnox> vorlon, jbicha - huh?!
<vorlon> xnox: qtubuntu-desktop ENOENT
<jbicha> and there is no package named miral but libmiral-dev does exist
<xnox> mir now can talk directly
<xnox> vorlon, right, but i was expecting that one needs to seed the new thing back in, as to whatever qtubuntu was providing probably has now moved into qt itself?!
<xnox> jbicha, it's all built out of a combined src:mir i believe now.
<xnox> vorlon, as in doesn't kiosk still relies on qt, and that it should still be supported?
<vorlon> xnox: hahahaha
<vorlon> xnox: well, we're demoting qt
<vorlon> xnox: unless the mir team wants to adopt it, I guess
<xnox> Saviq, does kiosk use qt?
<xnox> Saviq, cause with qtubuntu removal and demotion out of kiosk seed, nothing now pulls in qt as supported...
<jbicha> xnox: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/removing-mozc-utils-gui-from-19-04/8717 is the last thing pulling Qt in to main so we are seriously looking at demoting mozc-utils-gui
<Saviq> xnox: no it doesn't
<Saviq> Multipass does, however
<Saviq> qtbase and qtnetwork
<jbicha> Saviq: multipass is Snap-only? so its deps don't technically need to be in main, right?
<vorlon> :)
<Saviq> Technically no, but somehow we'd need security team to look at those
<Saviq> But we might need a different deal with the security team anyway as we're building a lot of our deps from source
<vorlon> Saviq: yes, I think you want to sign the Security Team up for qt-as-used-by-multipath, not qt-as-used-by-anything-in-Ubuntu
<Saviq> Your keyboard had a lisp, vorlon ;)
<Saviq> mine has typos apparently ;)
<jbicha> rbasak: I think the remaining postgres11 blockers are pgaudit/s390x & postgresql-h11/armhf/i386/s390x autopkgtest failures
<vorlon> a lisp?
<vorlon> oh hah
<vorlon> multipathss
<tsimonq2> vorlon: What's this Bionic upload from April? :P
<vorlon> tsimonq2: hmm?
<tsimonq2> vorlon: mythexport
<vorlon> tsimonq2: demote-to-proposed
<tsimonq2> ahhhh
<tsimonq2> ack
<vorlon> acheronuk: do you have a build of fotoxx you want sponsored into the archive?
<vorlon> acheronuk: (LP: #1803511, as I'm working through the remaining blockers for icu and friends)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1803511 in fotoxx (Ubuntu) "18.07 FTBFS in Disco 19.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803511
<acheronuk> vorlon: woudl likely be ok in the ~ppa2 suffix was dropped: https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/disco/+sourcepub/9584244/+listing-archive-extra
<acheronuk> *would
<vorlon> acheronuk: ok
<vorlon> acheronuk: had to run update-maintainer, otherwise good to go - uploaded
<vorlon> siril similarly ftbfs with glibc 2.28; candidate for removal from disco release pocket, but ought to have a bug filed in Debian first
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fotoxx [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.07.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> vorlon: thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-iscsi (bionic-proposed/main) [2.0.874-5ubuntu2.3 => 2.0.874-5ubuntu2.4] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-iscsi (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.874-5ubuntu9 => 2.0.874-5ubuntu9.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fotoxx [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.07.2-0ubuntu1]
<vorlon> tsimonq2: klinkstatus ftbfs with new tidy-html5.  I suggest removing the package, in light of LP: #1757699
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1757699 in klinkstatus (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757699
<vorlon> tsimonq2: n/m, that's exactly what acheronuk wrote on the bug ;P
<vorlon> acheronuk: ^^ not that I would've necessarily noticed it any sooner, but you can subscribe ubuntu-archive in such cases
<acheronuk> ack
<jbicha> acheronuk: btw, see bug 1757809
<ubot5> bug 1757809 in prison (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757809
<vorlon> libxml2 currently blocked by asterisk/i386, which looks dodgy; trying to reproduce that now and will probably skiptest libxml2 to move the transition further along if it gets too hairy
<ginggs> vorlon: i think you can 'force-badtest r-cran-maxlik/1.3-4-4/amd64' - regressed in release (if i triggered the test correctly) and i think due to glibc
<ginggs> also 'force-badtest dask/0.17.5-2/amd64' it has regressed in release since cloudpickle 0.5.6-1 migrated
<acheronuk> libvoikko might need? https://github.com/voikko/corevoikko/pull/34
<gitbot> voikko issue (Pull request) 34 in corevoikko "Adapt to the namespace changes in hfst-ospell" [Closed]
<vorlon> ginggs: confirmed, hints added for both, thanks
<ginggs> vorlon: ta
<mwhudson> coreycb: i did wonder if it was something like that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mythtv [s390x] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [2:29.1+fixes.20180414.329c235-0ubuntu5] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mythtv [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2:29.1+fixes.20180414.329c235-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mythtv [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [2:29.1+fixes.20180414.329c235-0ubuntu5] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mythtv [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2:29.1+fixes.20180414.329c235-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mythtv [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [2:29.1+fixes.20180414.329c235-0ubuntu5] (mythbuntu)
<vorlon> acheronuk: thanks for the voikko pointer, build testing and uploading
<coreycb> mwhudson: do i need to do anything to get them to re-run with the new version of cinder?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.32-0ubuntu1~18.10.1]
<coreycb> maybe just clicking on the recycle icon will do it but it seems that would run the old version
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.32-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
<vorlon> coreycb: you need to fix the package to actually have a versioned dependency on the version of erlang that it requires
<vorlon> not just fake it by rerunning tests
<vorlon> coreycb: oh, you're talking cinder, not rabbitmq, wait sorry
<vorlon> coreycb: in which case yeah, just jump up and down on the retry buttons
<coreycb> vorlon: ok. i think i have a fix for rmq btw but need to run it by james in the morning.
<mwhudson> coreycb: well if cinder has migrated then just retry
<mwhudson> coreycb: if it hasn't, then you need to hand-mangle the retry url afaik
<mwhudson> (append &trigger=cinder/$new_ver to the url)
<coreycb> mwhudson: ok yeah it's migrated, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (xenial-proposed) [18.06.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.2.32-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mythtv [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2:29.1+fixes.20180414.329c235-0ubuntu5]
<jbicha> doko: it doesn't like the libblockdev & udisks2 demotions went through
<jbicha> look
<infinity> jbicha: Fixing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.2.32-0ubuntu1~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (bionic-proposed/main) [237-3ubuntu10.6 => 237-3ubuntu10.8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:18.10.11.2]
<vorlon> tsimonq2, acheronuk[m]: should kde-baseapps have been removed? it's still the package which built konq-plugins on ppc64el and s390x, and there is currently not uploadable because it tries to build various packages that have been taken over by other sources
<vorlon> seems komparator might need a rebuild for this
<vorlon> hmm, no, would need more than a rebuild
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-16
<vorlon> doko: down to the last few packages on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output_notest.txt... and I have openttd, which libicu63 has a versioned Breaks: on openttd (< 1.8.0-2~) which doesn't exist, and the changelog is useless, this looks like an icu bug. >:/  There's Debian bug #913509, but that's about a build failure.  I think we'll want to temporarily remove
<ubot5> Debian bug 913509 in src:openttd "openttd FTBFS with ICU 63.1" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/913509
<vorlon> openttd from the release, but then icu's wrong Breaks should be fixed
<doko> vorlon: ok, I look at removing that
<doko> fixing siril, involved in libraw. not sure if that is entangled
<doko> ohh, openttd is already removed
<doko> bah, arm* builders monopolized by firefox/chromium :-(
<doko> vorlon: and then waiting for the texlive MIR ...
<infinity> vorlon: Could fix icu's breaks, or could just reupload 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 as 1.8.0-2~ubuntu1
<vorlon> it's more correct to fix icu's breaks
<vorlon> doko: the symfony autopkgtest blocking php7.2 couldn't be routed around
<tsimonq2> vorlon: kde-baseapps> Go right ahead.
<tsimonq2> vorlon: mythexport> Great, now I get nag emails... :P
<vorlon> tsimonq2: I could resurrect the previous mythtv in the release pocket now that there's a fix in -proposed, if it bothers you ;)
<tsimonq2> vorlon: The nag email bothers me; I don't personally care about myth*. :P
<doko> hmm, konq-plugins?
<vorlon> doko: konq-plugins stale binaries still built from wrong source. removed now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jtreg (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.2-b13-1 => 4.2-b13-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tendril [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-io [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pulldown-cmark [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-internal-macros [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-semver [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-io [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> arrr
<cpaelzer> I have put osinfo-db 0.20180929-1ubuntu0.1 onto Bionic-unapproved by accident
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-simpchinese [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-semver [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tendril [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf-codegen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-internal-macros [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: osinfo-db (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.20180226-1 => 0.20180929-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntugnome)
<cpaelzer> it should later on get there, but I wanted to PPA build and test it first
<cpaelzer> anybody around who could cancel the current osinfo-db 0.20180929-1ubuntu0.1 from B-unapproved please ?
<cpaelzer> it might as well be the correct content, just not tested enough - so I don't want it there yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-tradchinese [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-owning-ref [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tendril [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-owning-ref [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-io [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pulldown-cmark [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> rbasak: sil2100: you are the CET TZ SRU members that might see this first if no one else catches it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-japanese [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-tradchinese [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf-codegen [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-internal-macros [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-japanese [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf-codegen [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-singlebyte [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-semver [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-korean [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pulldown-cmark [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-korean [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-owning-ref [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-korean [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-simpchinese [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-singlebyte [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-owning-ref [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-semver [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tendril [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-japanese [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-singlebyte [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf-codegen [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-io [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-simpchinese [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-internal-macros [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-tradchinese [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pulldown-cmark [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krop [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-singlebyte [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fd-find [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fd-find [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-japanese [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-simpchinese [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fd-find [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-tradchinese [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-korean [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-backtrace [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fd-find [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-iso8601 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mio-uds [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-epoch-0.5 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-heck [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-string-cache-codegen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encode-unicode [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stringprep [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-iso8601 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encode-unicode [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-heck [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-epoch-0.5 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gobject-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gobject-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stringprep [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: s6 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-smoke-zephyr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-string-cache-codegen [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-iso8601 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stringprep [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gobject-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encode-unicode [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-heck [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-string-cache-codegen [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-heck [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-term [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-iso8601 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-epoch-0.5 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stringprep [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gobject-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-epoch-0.5 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encode-unicode [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-tippex [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: consulfs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: consulfs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: consulfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: consulfs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-epoch-0.5 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encode-unicode [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gobject-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-heck [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-iso8601 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-string-cache-codegen [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stringprep [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-epoch-0.5 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gobject-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-iso8601 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stringprep [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-japanese [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-singlebyte [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-tradchinese [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf-codegen [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pulldown-cmark [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encode-unicode [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-string-cache-codegen [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-curl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-tradchinese [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf-codegen [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-internal-macros [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-heck [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-japanese [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-semver [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tendril [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-owning-ref [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-epoch-0.5 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encode-unicode [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-japanese [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-simpchinese [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-singlebyte [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-tradchinese [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-epoch-0.5 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encode-unicode [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-korean [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-singlebyte [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fd-find [i386] (disco-proposed) [7.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fd-find [s390x] (disco-proposed) [7.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gobject-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-heck [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-iso8601 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-japanese [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fd-find [amd64] (disco-proposed) [7.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gobject-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-iso8601 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-owning-ref [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pulldown-cmark [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stdweb-internal-macros [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stringprep [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fd-find [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [7.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mio-uds [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-semver [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stringprep [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-encoding-index-simpchinese [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.20141219.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf-codegen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-semver [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-internal-macros [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tendril [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-simpchinese [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf-codegen [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-term [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pulldown-cmark [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-stdweb-internal-macros [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-io [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-io [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-japanese [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-heck [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-owning-ref [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tendril [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-backtrace [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-curl [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-korean [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-simpchinese [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-singlebyte [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-tradchinese [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf-codegen [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-string-cache-codegen [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-io [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-semver [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-tradchinese [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-simpchinese [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-owning-ref [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf-codegen [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pulldown-cmark [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-semver [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stdweb-internal-macros [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tendril [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-io [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-io [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-japanese [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-owning-ref [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-semver [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tendril [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-io [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-encoding-index-tradchinese [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.20141219.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-stdweb-internal-macros [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pulldown-cmark [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tendril [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krop [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-smoke-zephyr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-tippex [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted s6 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.7.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted consulfs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted consulfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted consulfs [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted consulfs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfai [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16.0+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyfai [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.16.0+dfsg1-2]
<acheronuk> update_output_notest.txt says all of Qt + friends would migrate, so what is the current blocker for the real output?
<doko> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803230
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1803230 in xxhash (Ubuntu) "[MIR] teckit & xxhash, new rdeps of texlive-bin" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<doko> plus failing autopkg tests in postgresql-common, r-base, and maybe more
<acheronuk> doko: thank you
 * acheronuk has not had enough caffeine yet to decipher output
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freecad [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17+dfsg1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freecad [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.17+dfsg1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yp-tools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3-5.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yp-tools [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3-5.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yp-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3-5.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yp-tools [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3-5.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yp-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.3-5.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yp-tools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.3-5.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yp-tools [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.3-5.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yp-tools [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.3-5.1ubuntu1]
<doko> cpaelzer: rejected
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected osinfo-db [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.20180929-1ubuntu0.1]
<cpaelzer> thanks doko
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssh (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:7.7p1-4 => 1:7.7p1-4ubuntu0.1] (core)
<ginggs> Laney: would you be able to add r-bioc-biovizbase and r-bioc-cummerbund to yuge_packages please?
<Laney> can you send a merge proposal and explain the rationale in there please?
<ginggs> Laney: i can try
<Laney> ty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stress-ng [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.09.42-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stress-ng [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.09.25-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termineter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: osinfo-db (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.20180226-1 => 0.20180929-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntugnome)
<jbicha> cpaelzer: would you be interested in waiting a few days for a new version of osinfo-db to reach disco that includes iso data for the 18.10 release? & then SRU to 18.10 too?
<cpaelzer> jbicha: sorry I already uploaded the one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jtreg [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.2-b13-1ubuntu0.1]
<cpaelzer> jbicha: also I'm not too mcuh interested in the one containing 18.10
<jbicha> ok
<cpaelzer> jbicha: I understand that having no 18.04 in the 18.04 distro feels wrong
<cpaelzer> but I don't want to race this for regular updates
<jbicha> your version includes 18.10 prerelease so the 18.10 iso will be recognized, it just won't show up as an option in GNOME Boxes for instance
<jbicha> thanks for doing the SRU. I'm glad that osinfo-db was split to a separate source package since it makes it easier for us to do the SRUs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-163.213] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-163.213]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1004.5] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-140.166] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-1004.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-140.166]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 (disco-proposed/primary) [410.78-0ubuntu1]
<tseliot> hi, is there an admin who can accept nvidia-graphics-drivers-410 in NEW (in disco)?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (xenial-proposed/main) [3.6-1ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 3.6-1ubuntu0.16.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6-1ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 3.6-1ubuntu0.18.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.6-1ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 3.6-1ubuntu0.18.10.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
 * apw notes that germinate is blowing up during the publisher run ...
<apw> KeyError: u'ubuntu.disco/destkop-es'
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-42.45] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-42.45] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-42.45]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-42.45]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.40]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.38 => 2.408.41] (desktop-core)
 * cjwatson fixed the seed typo that apw reported above
 * apw hands cjwatson a beer token
<teward|web> can someone confirm the support timespan for 18.04?
<teward|web> i'm hearing differences from the initial release announcement
<jbicha> teward: it's 5 years. My guess about the recent 10 year announcement is that is for ESM which is only available with a paid subscription https://www.ubuntu.com/esm
<acheronuk> given the context of the announcement, I would say so https://youtu.be/V10cgn_avJE?t=418
<jbicha> notably ESM only applies to (most) main server pkgs so far. It doesn't cover Desktop at all and there are other exceptions (there's a list of What's Covered linked from that website)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octavia-dashboard [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> I confirmed (indirectly) that Mark was referring to 5 years public + 5 years ESM.
<tdaitx> tjaalton: vorlon: would it be possible to get expedite jtreg migration from cosmic-proposed to cosmic-updates? openjdk-8 depends on it to run tests during the build
<tdaitx> I am planning to upload a security update for openjdk-8 and the ppa we use for those builds depends on the -security pocket only
<tdaitx> sbeattie is willing to do a no-change rebuild of the new jtreg into cosmic-security as long as jtreg migrates to cosmic-updates
<tdaitx> the sru was done in LP: #1803628
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1803628 in jtreg (Debian) "jtreg fails to run under openjdk-8 due to api incompatibility with openjdk-9 or later" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803628
<tsimonq2> infinity, vorlon: So I guess Lubuntu's CSS has been ... altered :P http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
 * tsimonq2 finds who the person was who made this change...
<tsimonq2> I do admit the new one looks nice, hehe
<tsimonq2> Hmm, yeah, even the CSS classes were changed :( I guess I'll either have to brush up my web design skills or delegate within the team...
<tsimonq2> (I guess deadlight isn't on freenode either.)
<tjaalton> tdaitx: not on a friday I bet
<tjaalton> and it's almost midnight here ;)
<xnox> vorlon, why is openssl1.0 not falling out to universe in disco? does it need Extra-Exclude: libssl1.0-dev ?
<xnox> there are a reverse-recomends and a reverse-build-depends, but both are alternates and not used.
<xnox> or do i need to drop those alternates?
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.disco/rdepends/openssl1.0/ doesn't have anything mainish.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1028.33] (kernel)
<vorlon> tsimonq2: ah - yes, we're in the process of deploying the vanilla theme to cdimage.  Which would certainly impact the lubuntu pages as well
<tsimonq2> vorlon: Please hold off on doing it to stable releases.
<vorlon> xnox: IIRC Extra-Include has some awkward chicken-and-egg semantics wrt demotions.  It looks clean to demote, I'll demote it now and we'll see if it doesn't come back.
<tsimonq2> For Lubuntu and Kubuntu, at least.
<tsimonq2> MP is ~ 60 seconds away with a paper-over. :P
<vorlon> tsimonq2: we wouldn't be republishing the web indices for stable releases without consultation
<xnox> vorlon, tah, i thought so, that Extra-Include artificially makes things `sticky` in main.
<tsimonq2> vorlon: ah, got it
<tsimonq2> vorlon: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-cdimage/restore-kubuntu-lubuntu-css/+merge/358940
<vorlon> tsimonq2: I am not enthusiastic about having conditional output based on flavor, vs. having the layout managed via the lubuntu-specific css
<tsimonq2> vorlon: I understand, and neither am I, but this is reactionary to restore it to a known good while I can pass it over to the people on the Lubuntu team who have degrees in UX or web design. :P
<xnox> tsimonq2, it would be nice to have lubuntu-vanilla css banner thing to be similar in style.
<tsimonq2> xnox: I agree.
<vorlon> tsimonq2: except the stopgap in question has a higher barrier for review than just landing the CSS changes.  Is it the end of the world to leave the display bad until your UX folks can fix it?  it's only dailies
<xnox> tsimonq2, cause that new vanilla stuff, looks nice on mobiles / tablets / etc.
<xnox> tsimonq2, vorlon - i think it is quite easy for me to fix-it up to look okish for lubuntu, i think.
<tsimonq2> xnox: Take your best shot: https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-art/+git/cdimage-css/
<xnox> tsimonq2, tah. Do you have svg assets too?
<tsimonq2> vorlon: I'm more concerned about Kubuntu than Lubuntu, honestly. Kubuntu doesn't have UX people and I don't know if Lubuntu's UX people would help out Kubuntu.
<tsimonq2> xnox: Yes, but we keep those under lock and key until a conflict we have going on is resolved. I'll email them to you.
<xnox> weird
<vorlon> hmm well
<xnox> tsimonq2, i want like the existing / current one, as in that cdimage-css
<xnox> vorlon, tsimonq2 - we can make a simple kubuntu logo css / different color banner, or no banner.
<xnox> as in `minimal` rebranding.
<tsimonq2> xnox: Sure.
<vorlon> sbeattie: I'm going to look blankly at you wrt tdaitx's request
<tdaitx> tjaalton: sure, he is probably doing that next week, I just wanted to see which pieces I could get moving ahead of that ;-)
<tdaitx> vorlon: hmm, because it is friday or did I miss something?
<sbeattie> tdaitx: it's fine, I'll take care of it
<tdaitx> sbeattie: thanks
<tdaitx> and sorry for that
<sbeattie> tdaitx: no worries
 * sbeattie just has to remember to fo it
<vorlon> tdaitx: because it's Friday and also because I think the Security Team shouldn't push the SRU Team for an expedited SRU release before copying to -security, they should just copy to -security :)
<tdaitx> vorlon: well, actually, I was the one to hurry it up
<tdaitx> he only said that he would prefer to wait until the package migrated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1028.33]
<vorlon> doko: I see you marked LP: #1794692 incomplete; mir is entangled in the big transition too.  Do you want this pre-promoted?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1794692 in yaml-cpp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] [mir] yaml-cpp" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794692
<vorlon> (mir via protobuf)
<vorlon> xnox: debian-installer-udebs for openssl1.0
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-17
<jbicha> I couldn't figure out why d-i-udebs wants openssl1.0
<jbicha> ooh I found it
<jbicha> vorlon: somehow debian-installer/s390x depends on libcrypto1.0-0-udeb, a no-change rebuild will fix it
<vorlon> and one of those is due anyway for the new kernel
<jbicha> ok, I think I'll let y'all take care of that since I've never touched d-i stuff
<vorlon> cjwatson: fwiw, LP: #1803804
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1803804 in openssh (Ubuntu) "Recommends: ssh-import-id missing in openssh 1:7.9p1-1" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803804
<vorlon> Laney: runner/autopkgtest has regressed as a result of a Debian merge; it is now always pulling the version of the package under test from -proposed if present, regardless of what the pinning says
<vorlon> Laney: probably 38bd054b450e87dac60971986d2fa702e333c4c4
<vorlon> Laney: hmm this hypothesis is not borne out by the fact that said commit is not deployed ... :/  and yet, I'm definitely seeing a regression in behavior, e.g. http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/pgaudit/disco/s390x, or is this because the binary package names are different between disco and disco-proposed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1025.26] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1025.26]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssh [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [1:7.9p1-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssh [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [1:7.9p1-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssh [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [1:7.9p1-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssh [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [1:7.9p1-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssh [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [1:7.9p1-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssh [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1:7.9p1-4] (core)
<cjwatson> vorlon: yep, jbicha gave me a heads-up about that a couple of days ago and it's fixed in -4
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssh [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:7.9p1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssh [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:7.9p1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssh [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:7.9p1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termineter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssh [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:7.9p1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssh [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:7.9p1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssh [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:7.9p1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdeconnect (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-0ubuntu0.1 => 1.3.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1~ubuntu18.04~ppa1~ubuntu18.04~ppa2] (kubuntu)
<acheronuk> please reject ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kdeconnect [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1~ubuntu18.04~ppa1~ubuntu18.04~ppa2]
<apw> acheronuk, ^
<acheronuk> apw: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-140.166~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-140.166~14.04.1]
<vorlon> cjwatson: awesome, so we would've had the fix already if autosyncs weren't disabled ;)
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-18
<xnox> vorlon, autosync is off?
<tsimonq2> xnox: yup
<tsimonq2> Seems it's been off for a few days...
<tsimonq2> I mean, I just noticed it when he said it myself, but :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pysimplesoap (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.16-2 => 1.16-2ubuntu0.1] (ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reportbug [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.5.0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<doko> vorlon: about yaml-cpp I'll ping -security to see if they are ok, and will pester roaf again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost-defaults [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [1.67.0.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost-defaults [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [1.67.0.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost-defaults [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [1.67.0.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost-defaults [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.67.0.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost-defaults [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [1.67.0.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost-defaults [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.67.0.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<acheronuk> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src
<acheronuk> flagged in #ubuntu-qt and people are looking at that
<vorlon> xnox, tsimonq2: is in the topic; turned off to try to get the transition through
<vorlon> acheronuk: what is it you're calling attention to there? I see that there's been an upload, and there are a lot of newly failing autopkgtests that need sorting, is that it?
<jbicha> vorlon: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/britney/hint-udisks2/+merge/358961
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-farsightsec-go-nmsg [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190917.04d2174-2] (no packageset)
 * vorlon manages to make germinate hit a recursion limit, whee?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sanoid [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skewer [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skewer [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erofs-utils [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erofs-utils [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-parameters [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skewer [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erofs-utils [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skewer [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erofs-utils [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erofs-utils [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bdgraph [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.61-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skewer [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bdgraph [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.61-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skewer [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erofs-utils [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bdgraph [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.61-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bdgraph [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.61-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bdgraph [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.61-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bdgraph [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.61-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cds-healpix-java [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.25.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (disco-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-12ubuntu2 => 2.02+dfsg1-12ubuntu2.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (disco-proposed/main) [1.115 => 1.115.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.13 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.93.14 => 1.93.15] (core)
<infinity> vorlon: Not uncommon.  I think there's at least one production instance of germinate that has/had the limit bumped.
<vorlon> infinity: well, it was worth investigating the reason for the recursion, leading me to propose https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/germinate/+git/germinate/+merge/375373
<vorlon> rather than pulling in all the ruby and node in the world
<infinity> vorlon: Ahh, shiny.
<infinity> vorlon: Which has a follow-up question too, of is there a way to exclude Build-Depends-Indep, cause you also don't need those.
<vorlon> infinity: yeah, currently I'm trying to lock down the list of binary libraries that we're committing to, so I just need germinate to run and not have an insane .sources which is ~= the entire archive.  We can optimize out B-D-I later
<infinity> Losing B-D-I is probably a fairly good optimisation, given the insane dependency trees of doc-building packages.
<infinity> But yeah, one step at a time indeed.
<vorlon> my current set is only 1610 source packages
<infinity> (and, for that matter, if you optimised out B-D-I and still find yourself pulling in some silly doc-building madness, that's ripe for optimisation in patches to Debian to split arch/indep properly :P)
<infinity> 1610 sounds manageable already.
<infinity> It's weird to say that knowing that when I started with Debian, the entire archive was only slightly larger than that.
<vorlon> :)
<vorlon> I'm still incorporating all the requests from the discourse, but I don't expect it to grow much more than that
<infinity> Smaller, even.  Hamm had 1500 packages.
<infinity> Unsure if that was binary or source, but smaller either way.
<vorlon> infinity, cjwatson: incidentally, one thing I found while going through this exercise is that i386 appears to still be the default architecture for germinate <cough> we probably need to fix that
<vorlon> infinity: https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu-archive-scripts/i386/+merge/375375 review at your convenience please
<infinity> vorlon: I might have called it something more descriptive like 'i386-include', but not picky enough to block on that.
<vorlon> infinity: we can move the branch if you care
<infinity> vorlon: I care a little.  I'll let you interpret how to deal with that. :P
<vorlon> infinity: I'm busy worrying about how to make germinate actually run and do something useful there once we have the branch mirrored ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cds-healpix-java [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.25.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-parameters [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-farsightsec-go-nmsg [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20190917.04d2174-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sanoid [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skewer [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skewer [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skewer [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skewer [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skewer [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skewer [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erofs-utils [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erofs-utils [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erofs-utils [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bdgraph [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.61-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bdgraph [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.61-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bdgraph [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.61-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erofs-utils [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erofs-utils [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bdgraph [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.61-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erofs-utils [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bdgraph [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.61-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bdgraph [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.61-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~beta-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~beta-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~beta-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~beta-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~beta-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~beta-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~beta-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~beta-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~beta-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~beta-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~beta-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~beta-1]
<slashd> sil2100, o/ Good Monday ! Could you please check lua-lpeg pkg in X/B/D/E's upload queue when you have a chance ?
<slashd> vtapia ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-qgraph [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-qgraph [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-qgraph [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-qgraph [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-qgraph [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-qgraph [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-qgraph [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-qgraph [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-qgraph [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-qgraph [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-qgraph [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-qgraph [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-1]
<sil2100> slashd: hello!
<sil2100> slashd: sure, just need a moment
<doko> apw: please could you track converting all the linux-* packages to use python3 for the build, and python3-sphinx in focal?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lua-lpeg [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.0.0-2ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lua-lpeg [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-2ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lua-lpeg [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lua-lpeg [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.12.2-1ubuntu1]
<slashd> sil2100, thanks
<vtapia> slashd, sil2100 thanks
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (eoan-proposed/main) [3.6-1ubuntu3 => 3.6-1ubuntu3.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6-1ubuntu0.18.04.3 => 3.6-1ubuntu2.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (disco-proposed/main) [3.6-1ubuntu2.1 => 3.6-1ubuntu2.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (xenial-proposed/main) [3.6-1ubuntu0.16.04.3 => 3.6-1ubuntu0.16.04.4] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sosreport [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6-1ubuntu0.18.04.3 => 3.6-1ubuntu0.18.04.4] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.34-dfsg-0~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-hwe [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.34-dfsg-0~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.34-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.34-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cc [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.46-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cc [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.46-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.46-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cc [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.46-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansimarkup [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansimarkup [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cc [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.46-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansimarkup [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: endlessh [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansimarkup [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tuareg-mode [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansimarkup [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: endlessh [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-quick-stats [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-quick-stats [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: azure-cosmos-python [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-quick-stats [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: endlessh [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cc [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.46-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bzr-loom [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.0+brz] (bzr)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-quick-stats [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitbatch [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inchi [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.03+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdc1394 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: endlessh [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitbatch [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitbatch [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcollectd [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansimarkup [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-jwt-simple [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-quick-stats [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitbatch [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inchi [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.03+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcollectd [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinsane [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinsane [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkainjow-mustache [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libslirp [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: endlessh [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-revise [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inchi [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.03+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinsane [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkainjow-mustache [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-quick-stats [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcollectd [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libslirp [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inchi [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.03+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkainjow-mustache [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: color-theme-modern [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.2+4.g42a7926-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: filesaver.js [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitbatch [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inchi [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.03+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcollectd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcpuid [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdc1394 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libslirp [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packmol [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [18.169-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packmol [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [18.169-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: endlessh [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-draw-on-your-screen [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcpuid [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkainjow-mustache [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packmol [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [18.169-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: panicparse [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitbatch [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdc1394 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: panicparse [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inchi [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.03+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: panicparse [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libslirp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: medialibrary [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mockery [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181123.e78b021-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: medialibrary [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mockery [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181123.e78b021-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-quick-stats [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-quick-stats [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-quick-stats [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-revise [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitbatch [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitbatch [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitbatch [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jengelman-shadow [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcollectd [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdc1394 [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-quick-stats [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-quick-stats [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitbatch [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intellij-java-compatibility [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdc1394 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkainjow-mustache [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: panicparse [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-array-init [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-quick-stats [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitbatch [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinsane [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-array-init [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitbatch [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packmol [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [18.169-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kcollectd [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-byte-slice-cast [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intellij-java-compatibility [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkainjow-mustache [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkainjow-mustache [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdc1394 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mockery [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181123.e78b021-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-byte-slice-cast [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-sync [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkainjow-mustache [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knitpy [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20180430-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-array-init [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkainjow-mustache [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libslirp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inchi [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.03+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inchi [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.03+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinsane [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinsane [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libslirp [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libslirp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkainjow-mustache [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: medialibrary [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-array-init [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inchi [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.03+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinsane [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libslirp [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpicocontainer1-java [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-byte-slice-cast [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-try-from [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inchi [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.03+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libslirp [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-sync [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libslirp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-try-from [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: namecheap [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-array-init [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-array-init [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-byte-slice-cast [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-byte-slice-cast [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cc [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.46-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cc [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0.46-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cc [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.46-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-sync [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-try-from [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-array-init [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-byte-slice-cast [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cc [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.46-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-try-from [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-array-init [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.46-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.46-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-sync [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knitpy [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1~git20180430-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omgifol [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jengelman-shadow [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpicocontainer1-java [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jool [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: medialibrary [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mockery [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181123.e78b021-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packmol [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [18.169-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: panicparse [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pycosat [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-byte-slice-cast [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkainjow-mustache [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jool [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mockery [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181123.e78b021-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pycosat [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-sync [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-try-from [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seriousproton [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.05.21+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seriousproton [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.05.21+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fontparts [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: panicparse [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-sync [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seriousproton [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.05.21+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: medialibrary [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-try-from [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pycosat [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seriousproton [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.05.21+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdc1394 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdc1394 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdc1394 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jool [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensta [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0~20191010git56851ed+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensta [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0~20191010git56851ed+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: packmol [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [18.169-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aiosqlite [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pycosat [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdc1394 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdc1394 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensta [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0~20191010git56851ed+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pulseaudio-qt [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdc1394 [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensta [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0~20191010git56851ed+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jool [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-crayons [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansimarkup [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansimarkup [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansimarkup [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted azure-cosmos-python [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fontparts [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted medialibrary [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted medialibrary [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted namecheap [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aiosqlite [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pycosat [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansimarkup [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansimarkup [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted medialibrary [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted medialibrary [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-crayons [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pycosat [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.6.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mockery [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181123.e78b021-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pynetstring [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansimarkup [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted medialibrary [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pycosat [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.6.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ldapdomaindump [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-jwt-simple [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pycosat [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.6.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omgifol [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyperform [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.86-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted color-theme-modern [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.2+4.g42a7926-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted endlessh [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted filesaver.js [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inchi [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.03+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcollectd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcollectd [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinsane [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packmol [arm64] (focal-proposed) [18.169-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packmol [s390x] (focal-proposed) [18.169-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted panicparse [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted endlessh [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-draw-on-your-screen [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcollectd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkainjow-mustache [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted panicparse [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: compyle [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6~dev0~20190922.gitaa5a50d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.6.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-flask-seeder [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1~a2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-gntp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-array-init [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted endlessh [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcpuid [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted panicparse [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-flask-jwt-extended [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.21.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-snowplow-tracker [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcollectd [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: medialibrary [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packmol [armhf] (focal-proposed) [18.169-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ftputil [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bzr-loom [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.0+brz]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted endlessh [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inchi [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.03+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcollectd [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mockery [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20181123.e78b021-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mockery [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20181123.e78b021-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packmol [amd64] (focal-proposed) [18.169-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted panicparse [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-sync [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted endlessh [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kcollectd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mockery [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20181123.e78b021-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packmol [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [18.169-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-try-from [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tuareg-mode [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:2.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted endlessh [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mockery [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20181123.e78b021-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-sync [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcpuid [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seriousproton [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2019.05.21+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-byte-slice-cast [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jool [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jool [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mockery [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20181123.e78b021-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensta [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0~20191010git56851ed+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensta [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0~20191010git56851ed+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted panicparse [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pulseaudio-qt [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seriousproton [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2019.05.21+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seriousproton [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2019.05.21+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jool [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensta [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0~20191010git56851ed+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted packmol [i386] (focal-proposed) [18.169-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-try-from [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jool [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted panicparse [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensta [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0~20191010git56851ed+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seriousproton [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2019.05.21+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted compyle [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6~dev0~20190922.gitaa5a50d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mockery [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20181123.e78b021-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-flask-jwt-extended [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.21.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ftputil [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ldapdomaindump [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyperform [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.86-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-array-init [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted medialibrary [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-flask-seeder [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1~a2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pynetstring [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.6.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-snowplow-tracker [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-gntp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qlcplus [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.12.2-1] (no packageset)
<Trevinho> can anyone please unblock the eoan SRU for mutter? we've some bad bugs fixed there...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qlcplus [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.12.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trololio [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zkg [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dart [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dart [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jool [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jool [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeboard [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+dfsg.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-telegram-bot [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [12.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jupyter-sphinx [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensta [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0~20191010git56851ed+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pamqp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: watcher-dashboard [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: othman [amd64] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pypathlib [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simka [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dart [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dart [amd64] (focal-proposed) [6.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dart [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [6.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jool [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jupyter-sphinx [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted othman [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pypathlib [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qlcplus [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simka [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted watcher-dashboard [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qlcplus [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.12.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dart [i386] (focal-proposed) [6.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jool [i386] (focal-proposed) [4.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pamqp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qlcplus [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zkg [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeboard [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-telegram-bot [amd64] (focal-proposed) [12.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensta [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0~20191010git56851ed+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trololio [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdjtools [amd64] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [1.2.1+git20190311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qlcplus [i386] (focal-proposed) [4.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vdjtools [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1+git20190311-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seqan3 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seqan3 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qlcplus [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.12.2-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> infinity: should we prune germinate-output for EOL releases from https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ ?
<vorlon> (I've noticed it's there because I'm trying to compare the results if we switch to germinating on amd64)
<infinity> vorlon: I'm not sure if Colin had some reason/urge to preserve history there, or if it's just never been in our hitlist of "stuff to remove at EOL" because it wasn't.
<infinity> vorlon: If he has no objections to removing it or cogent arguments for keeping it, I'm all for pruning.
 * vorlon nods
<vorlon> cjwatson: ^^ wdyt?
<infinity> I believe the seed mirror is in a similar state.
<infinity> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/
<vorlon> indeed; we stop mirroring but don't prune the old dirs
<infinity> Both dirs would certainly be more navigable if they only included supported releases.
<cjwatson> Happy to prune it a bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qlcplus [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.12.2-1]
<vorlon> cjwatson: does "a bit" == "remove all for EOL releases"?
<cjwatson> vorlon: Yes, as long as we keep things still in ESM
 * vorlon nods
<cjwatson> Ditto in seeds I think
<vorlon> cool
<vorlon> cjwatson: so next question, what do you think the handling should be of https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/germinate/+git/germinate/+merge/374917 ?  do you think we should adjust the archive jobs to continue to use i386 for all past series, overriding the default?
<cjwatson> Can't look at that now, sorry
<vorlon> ok
<vorlon> fwiw I'm doing a diff of the germinate output across all series and there's some subtleties
<vorlon> so I think I'm convincing myself that we should not change the architecture used for germinating already-released series
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpu-x [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpu-x [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: junit5 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpu-x [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted junit5 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpu-x [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (bionic-proposed/main) [2.20.9-0ubuntu7.9 => 2.20.9-0ubuntu7.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (eoan-proposed/main) [2.20.11-0ubuntu8.2 => 2.20.11-0ubuntu8.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (disco-proposed/main) [2.20.10-0ubuntu27.3 => 2.20.10-0ubuntu27.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-fsspec (focal-proposed/primary) [0.4.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fsspec [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fsspec [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<Laney> would be good if someone could review mutter in the queue
<Laney> one of the fixed bugs is getting some heat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fsspec [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-0ubuntu2]
<Laney> (eoan-proposed/unapproved)
<Laney> RAOF: bdmurray:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jailkit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [2.21-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vokoscreen-ng [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [2.9.9~beta-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jailkit [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.21-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msgpack-java [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vokoscreen-ng [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.9~beta-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jailkit [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.21-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jailkit [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.21-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vokoscreen-ng [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.9~beta-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vokoscreen-ng [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.9~beta-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jailkit [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.21-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jailkit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.21-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msgpack-java [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vokoscreen-ng [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.9.9~beta-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vokoscreen-ng [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.9.9~beta-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jailkit [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.21-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vokoscreen-ng [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.9.9~beta-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jailkit [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.21-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vokoscreen-ng [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.9.9~beta-1]
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-12
<bdmurray> Laney, RAOF: looking
<Laney> 💋
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mutter [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.34.1+git20191107-1ubuntu1~19.10.1]
<Laney> thanks!
<vorlon> infinity: hi, next request for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu-archive-scripts/i386-for-historic-series
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gau2grid [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gau2grid [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gau2grid [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gau2grid [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtmf2num [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xhk [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gau2grid [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: auto64fto32f [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtmf2num [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-git [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtmf2num [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osdlyrics [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtmf2num [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-spleen [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-git [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-git [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osdlyrics [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osdlyrics [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xhk [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xhk [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gau2grid [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ltsp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [19.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postfix-mta-sts-resolver [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-git [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xhk [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osdlyrics [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtmf2num [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-git [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xhk [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtmf2num [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xhk [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-git [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osdlyrics [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osdlyrics [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-git [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osdlyrics [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.5~rc1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xhk [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-git [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xhk [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osdlyrics [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.5.5~rc1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtmf2num [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-spleen [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-git [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ltsp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [19.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postfix-mta-sts-resolver [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xhk [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtmf2num [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-git [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xhk [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gau2grid [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xhk [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osdlyrics [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.5.5~rc1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted auto64fto32f [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtmf2num [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtmf2num [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-git [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osdlyrics [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.5~rc1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osdlyrics [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.5.5~rc1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtmf2num [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gau2grid [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osdlyrics [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.5.5~rc1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtmf2num [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xhk [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-git [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gau2grid [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gau2grid [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gau2grid [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gau2grid [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: idzebra [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: idzebra [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: idzebra [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnutls28 [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [3.6.10-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnutls28 [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [3.6.10-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: idzebra [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnutls28 [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [3.6.10-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: idzebra [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnutls28 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [3.6.10-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnutls28 [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [3.6.10-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdcm [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdcm [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdcm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnutls28 [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [3.6.10-4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdcm [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdcm [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdcm [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdcm [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdcm [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnutls28 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.6.10-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnutls28 [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.6.10-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnutls28 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.6.10-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted idzebra [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted idzebra [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdcm [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnutls28 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.6.10-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnutls28 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.6.10-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted idzebra [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdcm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted idzebra [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnutls28 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.6.10-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted idzebra [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdcm [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdcm [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Eoan 19.10.1] (20191111) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Eoan 19.10.1] (20191111) has been added
<Guest55> Hi all, anyone know when we can expect 4.15.0-68 to be promoted from proposed to updates? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/kernel-sru-workflow/+bug/1849855) Asking because we're being hit on our production servers by a regression in 66 with regards to CephFS kernel module
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1849855 in Kernel SRU Workflow "bionic/linux: 4.15.0-68.77 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<rbalint> doko: fixing python-taskflow for python3-defaults
<rbalint> bdmurray, RAOF please merge for systemd: https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu-eoan/+merge/375432
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: insighttoolkit4 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.13.2-dfsg1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitwise [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpupower-gui [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitwise [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crypto-mac [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-ipmi-exporter [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-expat-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpupower-gui [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ammonia [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crypto-mac [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-base-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parse-arg [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rfc822-sanitizer [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi-apparmor [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git.2014.09.15.7d6d7bd7eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-ipmi-exporter [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-expat-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parse-arg [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ammonia [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-selectors [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.21.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-base-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acpi-override [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libb-cow-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-selectors [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.21.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asciitree [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi-apparmor [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git.2014.09.15.7d6d7bd7eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rfc822-sanitizer [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~ds2-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~ds2-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aiomysql [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitwise [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitwise [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpupower-gui [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpupower-gui [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-material-design-icons-iconfont [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gofrs-uuid [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-babelgladeextractor [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-zclconf-go-cty [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-bwht [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-ipmi-exporter [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: live-clone [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyrundeck [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-ipmi-exporter [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ospurge [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+2019.10.11.git.990287677b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~ds2-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~ds2-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-lemonada [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0+git20190612-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sop [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crypto-mac [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-expat-sys [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parse-arg [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rfc822-sanitizer [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jni-inchi [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-expat-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parse-arg [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crypto-mac [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi-apparmor [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git.2014.09.15.7d6d7bd7eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-base-sys [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: campania [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.009-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libb-cow-perl [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-astropy-header [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-base-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: taurus-pyqtgraph [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libb-cow-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ammonia [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi-apparmor [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git.2014.09.15.7d6d7bd7eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-randomresult-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-selectors [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.21.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~ds2-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assimp [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~ds2-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitwise [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpupower-gui [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitwise [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpupower-gui [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-ipmi-exporter [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crypto-mac [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-expat-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-base-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parse-arg [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-ipmi-exporter [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-expat-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parse-arg [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crypto-mac [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-base-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rfc822-sanitizer [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ammonia [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ammonia [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-selectors [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.21.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi-apparmor [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git.2014.09.15.7d6d7bd7eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rfc822-sanitizer [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi-apparmor [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git.2014.09.15.7d6d7bd7eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-selectors [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.21.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libb-cow-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libb-cow-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libb-cow-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rfc822-sanitizer [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-selectors [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.21.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-apparmor [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0+git.2014.09.15.7d6d7bd7eb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libb-cow-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-apparmor [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0+git.2014.09.15.7d6d7bd7eb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-selectors [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.21.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-base-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpupower-gui [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-ipmi-exporter [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ammonia [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crypto-mac [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-expat-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-base-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-parse-arg [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rfc822-sanitizer [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpupower-gui [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crypto-mac [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpupower-gui [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ammonia [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-expat-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-parse-arg [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-ipmi-exporter [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-base-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi-apparmor [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git.2014.09.15.7d6d7bd7eb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-ipmi-exporter [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-base-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-expat-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crypto-mac [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-parse-arg [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitwise [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0~ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bitwise [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted campania [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.009-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libb-cow-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-randomresult-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ammonia [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-expat-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rfc822-sanitizer [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted taurus-pyqtgraph [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-apparmor [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0+git.2014.09.15.7d6d7bd7eb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0~ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jni-inchi [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-astropy-header [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-base-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-apparmor [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0+git.2014.09.15.7d6d7bd7eb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bitwise [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crypto-mac [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libb-cow-perl [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-selectors [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.21.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0~ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-bwht [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted live-clone [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ospurge [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0+2019.10.11.git.990287677b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crypto-mac [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-base-sys [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-parse-arg [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0~ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-ipmi-exporter [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-expat-sys [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-lemonada [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0+git20190612-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-parse-arg [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sop [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aiomysql [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bitwise [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpupower-gui [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-material-design-icons-iconfont [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-zclconf-go-cty [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyrundeck [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [i386] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0~ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpupower-gui [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-ipmi-exporter [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bitwise [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-babelgladeextractor [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gofrs-uuid [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acpi-override [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assimp [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0~ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-expat-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rfc822-sanitizer [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-apparmor [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0+git.2014.09.15.7d6d7bd7eb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asciitree [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-parse-arg [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libb-cow-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-selectors [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.21.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-35.38] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-22.24] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-22.24] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-35.38] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1025.27] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1007.12] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1008.9] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1025.26] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-35.38] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1007.8] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-22.24] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-22.24] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-35.38]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1025.27]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1007.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-35.38]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1008.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-22.24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-22.24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1025.26]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1007.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-22.24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-35.38]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-22.24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1006.7] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1006.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-69.78] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-69.78] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-69.78]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-69.78]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ammonia [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-base-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crypto-mac [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bitwise [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-ipmi-exporter [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ammonia [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-expat-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-parse-arg [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-selectors [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.21.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpupower-gui [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crypto-mac [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rfc822-sanitizer [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-ipmi-exporter [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-apparmor [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0+git.2014.09.15.7d6d7bd7eb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-base-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bitwise [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpupower-gui [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1007.8~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1008.9~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-22.24~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-35.38~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1029.32] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1025.27~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-22.24~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1048.51] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-35.38~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-22.24~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1063.72] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-35.38~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-69.78~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1007.8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1008.9~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-22.24~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-22.24~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-35.38~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1063.72]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1025.27~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-22.24~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-35.38~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1048.51]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1029.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-35.38~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-69.78~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1027.31] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-69.78~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-22.24~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1029.32~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1007.12~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-22.24~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1007.12~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1027.31]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-69.78~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1029.32~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1063.68] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1049.52] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1063.68]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1049.52]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1025.26~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-168.197] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1025.26~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1025.26~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-168.197]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1025.26~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.34 => 2.525.35] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted insighttoolkit4 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.13.2-dfsg1-1ubuntu1]
<sil2100> RAOF, rbasak: hey! Just a heads up - could you not release anything to eoan-updates for now? I'd need the eoan archive to stay in a consistent state
<RAOF> sil2100: Sure! What's up?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.38.0+dfsg0.2+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.38.0+dfsg0.2+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.38.0+dfsg0.2+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> RAOF: point release for rpi stuff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (xenial-proposed/main) [1:16.04.16 => 1:16.04.17] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hey [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.38.0+dfsg0.2+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hey [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcolor-rgb-util-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.599-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hey [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hey [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hey [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hey [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hey [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hey [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hey [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcolor-rgb-util-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.599-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hey [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hey [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hey [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-2]
<rbasak> sil2100: ack. I'm not working this week so wasn't expecting to do any SRU processing anyway.
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-13
<sil2100> rbasak, RAOF: thanks guys o/
<Laney> now autopkgtest /running is going to show the time a job was submitted to the queue
<Laney> which you can use to see if a request is going around forever
<sil2100> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rustc [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.38.0+dfsg0.2+llvm-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.38.0+dfsg0.2+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.38.0+dfsg0.2+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.38.0+dfsg0.2+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.38.0+dfsg0.2+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rustc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.38.0+dfsg0.2+llvm-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsenum [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: editobj3 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phonon [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:4.11.1-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phonon [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:4.11.1-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phonon [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:4.11.1-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phonon [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:4.11.1-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-3 => 1.3.3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-3 => 1.3.3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phonon [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:4.11.1-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-3 => 1.3.3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phonon [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4:4.11.1-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-3 => 1.3.3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsenum [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phonon [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4:4.11.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phonon [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4:4.11.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phonon [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4:4.11.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted editobj3 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phonon [i386] (focal-proposed) [4:4.11.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phonon [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4:4.11.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phonon [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4:4.11.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-23.25~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1064.73] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-23.25] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-23.25~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-70.79] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-23.25~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-36.39~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-23.25] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-36.39~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1028.32] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-23.25~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-23.25~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-36.39~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1064.73]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-23.25]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-23.25~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1028.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-23.25]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-36.39~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-70.79]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-36.39] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-70.79] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-23.25] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-36.39] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-70.79]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-36.39]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-36.39]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-23.25]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-23.25~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-36.39] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-70.79~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-169.198] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-36.39~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-70.79~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-23.25] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-23.25~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-36.39]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-70.79~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-169.198]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-36.39~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-70.79~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-23.25]
<tjaalton> doko: will focal ship with jdk8?
<doko> yes, but no committed support past the lieve time of bionic
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> I heard that fedora 32 is finally starting to move towards jdk1x
<tjaalton> as the default
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, any idea about r-cran-sf / armhf autopkgtest failure=?
<LocutusOfBorg> looks like the old version needs a rebuild against new proj to start test ok
<LocutusOfBorg> while the new version has a "bus error" on armhf-only that looks suspicious an armhf/arm64 misaligment
<LocutusOfBorg> but I don't know about such issues and how to fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfs-linux (eoan-proposed/main) [0.8.1-1ubuntu14.1 => 0.8.1-1ubuntu14.2] (core)
<RikMills> An opinion from an AA please? Debian have renamed the libindi source package back to just 'indi'. The difficultly with us syncing that is there is already a previous indi source in the archive, with a 5: epoch :/
<RikMills> So I wondered if you would prefer that we carry on with the libindi source and just sync that with the contents for debian do for indi?
<RikMills> Or whether reverting to our indi source and carrying an epoch debian does not have?
<RikMills> Neither seems a great option...
<RikMills> apw: the new renamed indi source from debian and old ancient indi in Ubuntu don't share binary package names, so would it work to delete the old indi then sync from debian?
<RikMills> source version would go backwards, but no binary versions would
<RikMills> e.g.
<RikMills> remove: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indi
<RikMills> sync: https://packages.debian.org/source/sid/indi
<RikMills> then remove: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libindi/
<apw> RikMills, my heart says we might be ok to remove and sync without an epoch _if_ there is no binary overlap, but that really is pushing the boundaries of my practicle experience; so i think we would need to ask someone with a heck of a lot more experience, infinity ?
<RikMills> apw: ok. thanks!
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: I haven't gotten very far with debugging r-cran-sf/armhf because gdb is hanging for me in focal instead of giving me tracebacks. >:|
<LocutusOfBorg> :/
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, I can't quite understand why camitk fails on amd64, libinsighttoolkit4-dev is installable on my focal...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (bionic-proposed/partner) [1:20191009.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1:20191113.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (eoan-proposed/partner) [1:20191009.1-0ubuntu3 => 1:20191113.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (disco-proposed/partner) [1:20191009.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1 => 1:20191113.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20191009.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20191113.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sybil [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
<chrisccoulson> hi, would somebody please be able to approve the adobe-flashplugin partner uploads for xenial -> eoan?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sybil [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apport [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.20.11-0ubuntu8.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apport [source] (disco-proposed) [2.20.10-0ubuntu27.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apport [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.20.9-0ubuntu7.10]
<ddstreet> anyone able to approve systemd in bionic?  been in there for quite a long time now (originally uploaded it Oct 18, then added more fixes Nov 1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broccoli-python [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.63-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broccoli-python [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.63-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broccoli-python [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.63-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broccoli-python [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.63-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broccoli-python [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.63-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broccoli-python [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.63-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crun [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.10.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crun [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.10.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-unicode-util-compat [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crun [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.10.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-barrel [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phylonium [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-box-drawing [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crun [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.10.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-unicode-util-compat [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fst [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.115.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossterm-winapi [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-unicode-util-compat [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tempora [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.14.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-unicode-util-compat [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-radix-trie [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crun [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.10.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddogleg [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.17+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-unicode-util-compat [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qcelemental [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rqrcode-core [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-barrel [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-barrel [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-box-drawing [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossterm-winapi [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-migrations-macros [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crun [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.10.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-arc-menu [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [38.3-dev-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-barrel [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-box-drawing [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossterm-winapi [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-radix-trie [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-section-testing [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wpebackend-fdo [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-unicode-util-compat [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-barrel [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-prettytable-rs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-section-testing [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-biocversion [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [3.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-radix-trie [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-box-drawing [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnumed-client [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.7.8+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phylonium [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phylonium [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-box-drawing [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossterm-winapi [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-prettytable-rs [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-section-testing [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phylonium [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-box-drawing [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-prettytable-rs [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phylonium [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-radix-trie [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossterm-winapi [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inkscape-survex-export [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dmsh [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossterm-winapi [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-migrations-macros [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-migrations-macros [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-prettytable-rs [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-radix-trie [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wpebackend-fdo [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wpebackend-fdo [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lightbox2.js [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.11.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-migrations-macros [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-migrations-macros [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-section-testing [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-barrel [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-prettytable-rs [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-migrations-macros [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wpebackend-fdo [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phylonium [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-prettytable-rs [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-section-testing [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-all [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.28.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wpebackend-fdo [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-radix-trie [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-section-testing [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wpebackend-fdo [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phylonium [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-migrations-macros [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-prettytable-rs [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-section-testing [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wpebackend-fdo [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wpebackend-fdo [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broccoli-python [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.63-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broccoli-python [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.63-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broccoli-python [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.63-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crun [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-all [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.28.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-radix-trie [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wpebackend-fdo [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broccoli-python [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.63-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: crun [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-migrations-macros [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wpebackend-fdo [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-unicode-util-compat [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-section-testing [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broccoli-python [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.63-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dmsh [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossterm-winapi [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-migrations-macros [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-prettytable-rs [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-section-testing [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-barrel [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-migrations-macros [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wpebackend-fdo [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-migrations-macros [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-prettytable-rs [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inkscape-survex-export [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phylonium [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-box-drawing [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossterm-winapi [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-prettytable-rs [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-radix-trie [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lightbox2.js [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.11.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossterm-winapi [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-radix-trie [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phylonium [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-section-testing [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-prettytable-rs [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-unicode-util-compat [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phylonium [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-biocversion [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-box-drawing [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-radix-trie [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-section-testing [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnumed-client [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.8+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-barrel [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-radix-trie [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phylonium [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossterm-winapi [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted crun [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qcelemental [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-barrel [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-box-drawing [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-box-drawing [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-section-testing [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted crun [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.10.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-barrel [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossterm-winapi [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rqrcode-core [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wpebackend-fdo [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-box-drawing [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-unicode-util-compat [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-prettytable-rs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-barrel [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (eoan-proposed/main) [3.30.6-2ubuntu10 => 3.30.6-2ubuntu10.19.10.0] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-idna [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-consensusclusterplus [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.48.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-idna [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.12 => 3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.13] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-idna [i386] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-idna [s390x] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted crun [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-unicode-util-compat [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-unicode-util-compat [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-arc-menu [amd64] (focal-proposed) [38.3-dev-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-consensusclusterplus [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.48.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-migrations-macros [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddogleg [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.17+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fst [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.115.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossterm-winapi [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-unicode-util-compat [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-radix-trie [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tempora [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted broccoli-python [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.63-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted broccoli-python [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.63-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted broccoli-python [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.63-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted crun [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.10.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted crun [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.10.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phylonium [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-box-drawing [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted broccoli-python [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.63-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted broccoli-python [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.63-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-unicode-util-compat [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted broccoli-python [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.63-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-barrel [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted crun [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.10.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (disco-proposed/main) [2.20.10-0ubuntu27.3 => 2.20.10-0ubuntu27.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (eoan-proposed/main) [2.20.11-0ubuntu8.2 => 2.20.11-0ubuntu8.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (bionic-proposed/main) [2.20.9-0ubuntu7.9 => 2.20.9-0ubuntu7.10] (core)
<infinity> RikMills: YEah, that's fine (replacing indi/libindi with new indi), I've done the removal and sync now.
<infinity> apw: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: indi (focal-proposed/primary) [1.8.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted indi [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.8.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: indi [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.8.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: indi [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.8.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: indi [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.8.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: indi [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.8.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted indi [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.8.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted indi [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.8.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted indi [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.8.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted indi [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.8.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: indi [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.8.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: indi [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.8.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted indi [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.8.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted indi [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.8.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-acme [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-acme [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> Hiho, could one of the SRU team cancel qemu 2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.20 and 3.1+dfsg-2ubuntu3.6 from the unapproved queue - they got surpassed by security uploads and I'm preparing rebased uploads
<cpaelzer> OTOH new versions might just supersede the old ones, but for a clean approach if one is around cancelling those two would be nice
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.1+dfsg-2ubuntu3.6 => 1:3.1+dfsg-2ubuntu3.7] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (bionic-proposed/main) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.20 => 1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.21] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<cpaelzer> ok those two are there now
<cpaelzer> oh, the old one stays in the -unapproved queue with the new one now being at the top it seems - probably good to prove that this is waiting for 16 days already :-)
<RikMills> infinity: thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-acme [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-acme [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-acme [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-acme [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: backport-iwlwifi-dkms (eoan-proposed/universe) [7906-0ubuntu1 => 7906-0ubuntu2~19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: onedrivesdk [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.8-2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> ddstreet: hey!
<sil2100> ddstreet: reviewing systemd for bionic, I see that included in the SRU (but not referenced via a bug) is the addition of fix-typo-lp1668771-resolved-switch-cache-option-to-a-tri-state-option-s.patch
<sil2100> ddstreet: the patch does not mention much about the impact of the change, and the change itself doesn't quite feel as a typo fix, at least by my definition ;)
<sil2100> Since it removes 3 lines
<sil2100> ddstreet: what is the impact of the change? Is this purely cosmetic or does it actually fix something? Why was it included? Does it mean LP: #1668771 needs reverification?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1668771 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[SRU] systemd-resolved negative caching for extended period of time" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668771
<ddstreet> sil2100 those lines don't actually do anything, as the macro wasn't introduced until a later version
<ddstreet> i can open a bug to document their removal and re-upload
<sil2100> ddstreet: no, that's fine, next time I would just like this to be mentioned in the changelog entry or the patch
<ddstreet> sil2100 ah sorry, i opened lp #1852591 before i noticed your reply
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1852591 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "typo in debian/patches/lp1668771-resolved-switch-cache-option-to-a-tri-state-option-s.patch" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852591
<sil2100> ddstreet: thanks for the explaination - so to summarize, this change has absolutely no impact, just removal of some accidentally added lines that make no sense, right?
<ddstreet> right
<sil2100> ddstreet: thanks for the bug! No need to re-upload, really good to see the full story now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stress-ng [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.07-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (disco-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu0.18.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sosreport [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.6-1ubuntu0.16.04.4]
<slashd> thanks sil2100 ^
<sil2100> yw!
<slashd> mfo, stress-ng ^^^^^
<slashd> sil2100, got get some rest now ;)
<mfo> slashd, thx for the ping.
<mfo> sil2100, thx!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-24.26] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-170.199] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-71.80] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-37.40] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-71.80] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-24.26] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-37.40] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-24.26] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-37.40] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-24.26] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (disco-backports/universe) [206-1~ubuntu19.04.1 => 207-1~ubuntu19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (eoan-backports/universe) [206-1~ubuntu19.10.1 => 207-1~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-24.26]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-24.26]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-24.26]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-24.26]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (bionic-backports/universe) [206-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 207-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-37.40]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-37.40]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-37.40]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-71.80]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-170.199]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-71.80]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (bionic-backports) [207-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (eoan-backports) [207-1~ubuntu19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (disco-backports) [207-1~ubuntu19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clamfs [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clamfs [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clamfs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clamfs [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clamfs [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-modeltranslation [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.13.3-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clamfs [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-dicomweb [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-dicomweb [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-dicomweb [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-dicomweb [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-dicomweb [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-dicomweb [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtl8821ce [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.5.2.1.30816.20190425-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-9 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:9-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg-server [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.19.6-1ubuntu4.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.20.4-1ubuntu3~18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xorg-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/main) [2:1.20.4-1ubuntu3~18.04.1 => 2:1.20.4-1ubuntu3~18.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/main) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.2 => 1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.20.4-1ubuntu3~18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdrm (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.97-1ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 2.4.99-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libdrm [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.97-1ubuntu1~18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libdrm [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.99-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdrm (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.97-1ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 2.4.99-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdrm [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.99-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1050.53] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1026.28] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1026.28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1050.53]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-37.40~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-37.40~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-37.40~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-37.40~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-37.40~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-37.40~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-9 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:9-2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-acme [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-acme [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-acme [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-acme [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-acme [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: erlang-p1-acme [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-9 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:9-2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> does someone want to figure out why cmake autopkgtests are failing to install only curl from -proposed?  I can't reproduce this in a focal env with apt pinning and I see no cfitsio involvement in the dependencies of anything http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/c/cmake/focal/s390x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1026.28~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1026.28~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (xenial-proposed/main) [3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.12 => 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.13] (ubuntu-desktop)
<vorlon> Laney: is anyone managing glib2.0 through -proposed?
<Laney> vorlon: yeah, but it's going to need a re-upload; the ostree pain is real
<Laney> It's being discussed upstream
<amurray> vorlon infinity: do either of you know much about how snakefruit is involved with syncs from the security pocket? we have an email which it sends on sync (AIUI) and it's complaining - no space left on device - which I think might be preventing syncs - can either of you help or if not point me in the right direction?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (disco-proposed) [2.42.1+19.04]
<vorlon> amurray: snakefruit has plenty of free space; can you forward me this email?
<amurray> vorlon: incoming :)
<amurray> vorlon: sent - actually it might just be a particular issue with the current chromium package but I suspect you'll diagnose it faster than I - thanks for your help
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-9 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:9-2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-9 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:9-2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjson-parse-perl [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkkc [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-7] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjson-parse-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hijra [amd64] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [0.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkkc [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-7] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libreadonlyx-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.04-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjson-parse-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkkc [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-7] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcatalyst-plugin-session-store-redis-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.09-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjson-parse-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: q2templates [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.10.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjson-parse-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkkc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-7] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjson-parse-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkkc [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-7] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkkc [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-7] (input-methods)
<vorlon> amurray: well if anything's going to run the system out of disk I guess it might be chromium, but how big is that source package unpacked?
<vorlon> amurray: /tmp on snakefruit has 41G free, is chromium now too big to fit two downloaded source packages + two unpacked source packages into that?
<amurray> vorlon: not sure - I pinged #is and got them to free up some space in /tmp and copy-report is now happier
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-9 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:9-2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1049.52] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: watchman [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: watchman [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: watchman [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: watchman [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: watchman [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-9 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:9-2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: broadcom-sta (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [6.30.223.271-8 => 6.30.223.271-8ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bcmwl (bionic-proposed/restricted) [6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu4 => 6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu5~18.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1008.13] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1049.52]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1008.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1008.9] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1008.9]
<vorlon> amurray: ah ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1009.10] (core, kernel)
<vorlon> bluesabre: is this what you expect to see? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (bionic-proposed/main) [237-3ubuntu10.32 => 237-3ubuntu10.33] (core)
<ddstreet> vorlon this systemd upload fixes regression-proposed lp #1852754 could you give it a review if you have time?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1852754 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "networkd does not complete interface configuration if Link MTUBytes is set" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852754
<vorlon> ddstreet: it'll have to be a bit later today, but yes
<ddstreet> ack, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: oss4 (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2-build2010-5ubuntu3~18.04.1 => 4.2-build2010-5ubuntu3~18.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1026.27~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1026.27] (core, kernel)
<vorlon> ddstreet: is LP: #1852591 fixed in disco/eoan?  The bug doesn't make this clear
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1852591 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "typo in debian/patches/lp1668771-resolved-switch-cache-option-to-a-tri-state-option-s.patch" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852591
<vorlon> ddstreet: er, I see that you're only adding an LP bug reference to the patch though; quite irregular to have that bug linked in the SRU changelog then
<ddstreet> vorlon i can take that out if you prefer
<vorlon> ddstreet: yes please
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (bionic-proposed/main) [237-3ubuntu10.32 => 237-3ubuntu10.33] (core)
<ddstreet> vorlon done ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.33]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [237-3ubuntu10.33]
<xnox> vorlon:  re:cmake, due to openscenegraph transition, one needs to pull in both curl from proposed and openscenegraph, no?
<xnox> vorlon:  there is also that openscenegraph is superseeding openscenegraph-3.4 which now needs to be removed.
<vorlon> xnox: neither of those things should care about the curl being from proposed vs not
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, yes for openscenegraph, and also kido needs to go
<LocutusOfBorg> it is now "dart"
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm going to file RM bugs in Debian soon
<vorlon> ok, but how does any of that relate to the curl failure?
<vorlon> bluesabre: stacking your modifications on top of vanilla> but that's not what your branch does
<vorlon> bluesabre: so, fix your branch? :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't care about curl, I care about openscenegraph transition :D
<bluesabre> vorlon: I appreciate your patience and feedback :)
<bluesabre> Pushed another MR (though I'm sure you've seen that as well)
<vorlon> bluesabre: more like this? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<bluesabre> vorlon: now we're talking :)
<vorlon> bluesabre: updated for stable releases
<bluesabre> vorlon: thanks a bunch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1009.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1026.27]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1026.27~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprelude [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprelude [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprelude [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprelude [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprelude [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprelude [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: branca [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-sil-mingzat [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.000-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-alsa-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-signal-hook-registry [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsodium-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted branca [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprelude [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprelude [i386] (focal-proposed) [5.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprelude [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsodium-sys [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsodium-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-signal-hook-registry [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-universal-hash [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprelude [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprelude [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsodium-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-universal-hash [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprelude [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-signal-hook-registry [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-alsa-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-alsa-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: source-extractor [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [2.25.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-universal-hash [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: source-extractor [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [2.25.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted watchman [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted watchman [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted watchman [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted watchman [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-universal-hash [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted watchman [i386] (focal-proposed) [4.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-sil-mingzat [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.000-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkkc [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkkc [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkkc [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-alsa-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsodium-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-signal-hook-registry [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-signal-hook-registry [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-universal-hash [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: source-extractor [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.25.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkkc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkkc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-alsa-sys [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-signal-hook-registry [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: source-extractor [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.25.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: source-extractor [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [2.25.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkkc [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libsodium-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: source-extractor [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [2.25.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-alsa-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-universal-hash [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjson-parse-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.55-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjson-parse-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.55-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjson-parse-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.55-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjson-parse-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.55-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjson-parse-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.55-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjson-parse-perl [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.55-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcatalyst-plugin-session-store-redis-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted source-extractor [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.25.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted source-extractor [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.25.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted source-extractor [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.25.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libreadonlyx-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.04-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted source-extractor [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.25.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted source-extractor [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.25.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted source-extractor [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.25.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-alsa-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-alsa-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-alsa-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-alsa-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-alsa-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-alsa-sys [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-acme [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-acme [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-acme [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-dicomweb [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-dicomweb [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-dicomweb [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsodium-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsodium-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsodium-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-acme [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-acme [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-dicomweb [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsodium-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsodium-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-acme [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-dicomweb [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-dicomweb [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libsodium-sys [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-acme [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-acme [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-acme [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-acme [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-acme [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted erlang-p1-acme [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clamfs [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clamfs [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clamfs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clamfs [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clamfs [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clamfs [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-modeltranslation [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.13.3-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted onedrivesdk [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-signal-hook-registry [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-signal-hook-registry [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-signal-hook-registry [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-universal-hash [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-universal-hash [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-universal-hash [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hijra [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-signal-hook-registry [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-signal-hook-registry [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-universal-hash [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted q2templates [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2019.10.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-universal-hash [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-signal-hook-registry [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-universal-hash [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.42.1+18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [i386] (focal-proposed) [1:5.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwts (bionic-proposed/universe) [18.03.00-0ubuntu4 => 18.03.00-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgit2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.28.3+dfsg.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgit2 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.28.3+dfsg.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgit2 [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.28.3+dfsg.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgit2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.28.3+dfsg.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgit2 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.28.3+dfsg.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgit2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.28.3+dfsg.1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgit2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.28.3+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgit2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.28.3+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgit2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.28.3+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgit2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.28.3+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgit2 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.28.3+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgit2 [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.28.3+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: limnoria (bionic-proposed/universe) [2018.01.25-1 => 2018.01.25-1ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiera-py [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.1+20190629-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-bajaderka [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resfinder-db [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20191001.149209d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: georegression [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.20+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-i18n-data [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exa [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resfinder [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exa [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exa [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exa [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exa [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exa [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: kirigami-gallery (focal-proposed/primary) [19.04.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-bajaderka [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hiera-py [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1+20190629-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted resfinder [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted georegression [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.20+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted resfinder-db [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0+git20191001.149209d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-i18n-data [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exa [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exa [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exa [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exa [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exa [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exa [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toxic [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: piper [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymeeus [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toxic [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toxic [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toxic [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toxic [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toxic [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted piper [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toxic [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toxic [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toxic [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymeeus [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toxic [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toxic [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toxic [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-murmurhash3 [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extrepo [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-murmurhash3 [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-portend [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-murmurhash3 [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-murmurhash3 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-murmurhash3 [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-murmurhash3 [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vtkplotter [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2019.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: notepadqq [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.0~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vitrage-dashboard [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: notepadqq [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.0~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyani [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: notepadqq [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.0~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: notepadqq [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.0~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyani [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyani [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyani [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyani [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyani [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.9-1] (no packageset)
